# Funny Wrestling Pictures II



## Platt

Time for a new thread this time with some structure and rules.

* No more than 5 pictures per post (and this doesn't mean post 5 then immediately post 5 more)

* Do not quote pictures to comment on them. There's no need for this and it just results in pictures appearing again and again.

* Take the time to look over the last few pages to avoid repeats. Yes over time repeats are bound to happen but there's no reason for the same pictures to be posted a second time within a few days.

Anyone breaking these rules on multiple occasions will be removed from the thread.

Old Thread


----------



## HEELKris

Wow first post + first page


----------



## Damien




----------



## Felpent




----------



## Felpent




----------



## Felpent

Guess who?


----------



## #dealwithit

That'll be Kaitlyn won't it?


----------



## Felpent

Layla El :datass


----------



## kregnaz

Michael Jackson?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Looks like a frog, MIZ!?


----------



## Curry




----------



## Chismo

http://search.wwe.com/search/all/midget screws sheep
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/anus lover
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/sperm donator
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/sperm drinker
http://search.wwe.com/search/all/makes ice creams out of his shit


----------



## Damien

Felpent said:


> Layla El :datass


oh my!


----------



## kregnaz

Just 5?


----------



## Diablo18

youssef123 said:


> OH MYY GAAWWWDD !!!! when was that ? link please :yum:


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3bzk7_layla-initiation_shortfilms
I beleive it was SummerSlam 2006


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Zeppex

Who is the girl next to Y2J, she looks very familiar.


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## NeyNey

This conversation is even funnier than the pics. :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Lack of humour in this thread disturbs me.


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## FingazMc

Cena eating women out on their period, that's an image that sticks in the minds eye...


----------



## haribo




----------



## Shadow Madven




----------



## xvampmanx

hogan being an ass again and please tell me thats rey, where's the ostrages?


----------



## #dealwithit

The flagrant disregard for the rules is actually funnier than any of the pictures so far :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Bananas said:


> The flagrant disregard for the rules is actually funnier than any of the pictures so far :lmao


Here's what the Dr. of Thuganomics got to say bout that,


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Bananas said:


> The flagrant disregard for the rules is actually funnier than any of the pictures so far :lmao


I doubt any of them actually read the first post.
Dissapointed a rule wasn't included saying the pictures actually have to be funny.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Dissapointed a rule wasn't included saying the pictures actually have to be funny.


Disappointed that someone is moronic enough to post something like that.


----------



## Damien




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## JT Martin




----------



## WWCturbo

and don't tell me THIS doesn't make you smile:


----------



## Ruth

For those who may be new to the thread, here are some good sources for funny (or, at least interesting) wrestling pics.

/r/SquaredCircle Imgur Page
Botchamania deviantArt Page
'BotchedSpot' Comics by James Hornsby
Create-A-Supersmark Tumblr (albeit, defunct)
Kapaeme: Pro Wrestling Chibis :3
Wrestling Memes


----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## wkdsoul

Look at the pictures, this is the old thread....


----------



## STEVALD

The old funny wrestling pictures thread to me was like what WCW was to Eric Bischoff - It was never mine, but I felt like it was. That thread was certainly the GOAT.

Anyways,


----------



## Shadow Madven

[/IMG]









*I hope you liked it.*


----------



## ConnorMCFC

Video but made me chuckle.


----------



## Dunk20

I love Jillian, although it's not funny to mock her for being arrested I think the picture still looks a bit humourous.


----------



## HEELKris

That AJ Brazzers pic... WHAT THE FUCK



Dunk20 said:


> I love Jillian, although it's not funny to mock her for being arrested I think the picture still looks a bit humourous.



Not funny. At all.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CruzControl




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## CruzControl




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## tready93

Zeppex said:


> Who is the girl next to Y2J, she looks very familiar.


That would be Kat Von D, from Miami ink then LA ink.


----------



## TKOW

The meme of Orton is the best pic posted in this new thread so far.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Zankman Jack said:


> Disappointed that someone is moronic enough to post something like that.


What I'm getting at is people continually post pictures of anything wrestling related, whether it is funny or not. Yes, different people find different things funny, but that is not the point of what I was saying. I have seen many pictures of just random things including a picture of a large collection of wrestling figures. Also, even on the 21nd page somebody posted a gif of Edge spearing Jeff Hardy while he was hanging from the titles from TLC 2. If you can tell me how a picture such as that is funny, I will leave it alone. Seeing how this thread is titled "Funny wrestling pictures II," I would think that we would try to eliminate random pictures that don't fit the criteria of being funny. But, I think you are being a giant douche for calling my post moronic and then giving me negative rep and arguing with me.


----------



## Yeah1993

someone had to do it.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Looks like Orton was supposed to drop-kick Del Rio and didn't get round to it. STUPID STUPID STUPID STUPID!


----------



## NoyK

I can't be the only one who noticed it.


----------



## MrAxew

^
^
Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## NeyNey

Shadow Madven said:


> http://botchedspot.com/files/comics/2012-10-26-memories-brother.jpg


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## NeyNey




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Zshan




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ It's like that movie FACE/OFF except much more frightening. 
What if one day Punk has a kid, and he ends up looking like that?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

@Zshan, i was eating soup and when i saw you picture and spit everything on my keyboard. LOL :brock Ryback is like a drug addict, while Punk seems like confident animal with broken nose. LOL


----------



## FingazMc

Actually :lmao at the Brad Maddox wiki entry hahahahaha


----------



## Jotunheim

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao that ryback/punk faceswitch looks awesome, Cm punk's face on ryback bodies looks really credible


----------



## xvampmanx

Brad maddox wiki is hilarious, punks face on ryback looks rather fitting.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao
at the brad maddox posts


----------



## Ruth

WALLS!, WALLS!, THE WALLS OF FLUTTERSHY ARE LOCKED IN!!, THIS COULD BE OVER!!!


----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## HEELKris

It's funny because CM Punk needs Cena to main event


----------



## virus21




----------



## therock11




----------



## STEVALD

Now I know where the word ShellShocked came from.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Sazer Ramon




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21




----------



## Ruth




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Made this after the recent R-Truth 'heel turn' talk.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ian Collins

This thread is a really good idea.

Here's one from the "Wrestling Memes" site on Facebook:


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Ruth




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Claire Lynch is holding on to the real evidence behind this Cena/A.J. story.








Styles Clash indeed.









Some more evidence of the A.J./Cena affair.









CM Punk tells you that you were WRONG! 
A follow-up to the Edge version: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/526065-funny-wrestling-pictures-66.html#post10166710


----------



## hardysno1fan

Who needs photoshop when you got paint!


----------



## Ralphus

Rybacks face on Punks body looks oddly like Mr Kennedy..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

that second Sting pic is scary as fuck.


----------



## Bullydully




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

My fantasies come true. ^ This was shortly after she won the Diva Search.
It was a PPV, just not sure which one.
That first one...omg


----------



## HOJO

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> My fantasies come true. ^ This was shortly after she won the Diva Search.
> It was a PPV, just not sure which one.
> That first one...omg


It was SummerSlam 2006. Her diva initiation.


----------



## MikeChase27




----------



## MikeChase27




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## blur




----------



## NeyNey




----------



## STEVALD

EDIT: I'll add a few more.










Talk about an unexpected cash-in,


----------



## Shawn Morrison

The 'One does not simply hit the Rko...Out of somewhere' is brilliant

(Y) :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

Part II is off to a horrible start tbh.


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## [email protected]

"Don't make me angry.." 

"You wouldn't like me when I'm angry" ~ The People's Hulk

Lol


----------



## HOJO

^^ :Bischoff


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Rock is so jacked that he's a passable comic book creature. Lotsa vitamins for da Rock.


----------



## holt_hogan




----------



## blur

Punk in France.


----------



## StanStansky

Kaiju Big Battle > Today's WWE. By miles.

Also, probably an old repost but I still LOLed:


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## JY57

Chris Jericho as Romney


----------



## Nightingale

This made me lol at ryback's expression. XD


----------



## HankHill_85

Also, just a suggestion for a meme to anyone interested, find the Main Event logo and put

Show Called 'Main Event'

Main Event Always First

That show's format is retarded.


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Subbética2008




----------



## Ian Collins




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## The Arseache Kid

Rockback.


----------



## Hamada




----------



## HiddenViolence

Overly Attached AJ :lol


----------



## holt_hogan

Thread topic earlier gave me a quick idea for a sketch...


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL the Christian one is good.


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

haribo said:


> 0:24 :lmao
> 
> :buried


LOL would have been great if HHH was actually feuding with Grand master and did the burying thing. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^lol remember someone posting this one in the chatbox.


----------



## Damien

^^

kinda hot :mark:


----------



## A$AP

Got a boner not gunna lie.


----------



## MrAxew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx3AGPR2HTc&feature=channel&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij4WlDoTHwI

I don't know how to display video link.


----------



## blur

Quick! Someone find Punk with the Austin entrance! Please!


----------



## Legion Of Hell

blur said:


> Quick! Someone find Punk with the Austin entrance! Please!


Can't do that but did find this! :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwwQUQEPhrA&feature=relmfu


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao Khali wishes he could move like that.


----------



## Damien

I had to make the gif


----------



## xvampmanx

that khali/sin cara entrance, wow just wow, two walking botchamanias put into one makes a decent entrance.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Shawn Morrison

Can't stop laughing at Brothers of Destruction doing the Bella Twins entrance :lmao 

Also Triple-H doing Grand Master Sexy's :buried


----------



## Damien




----------



## Oliver-94

Undertaker should do the Brodus Clay entrance :lol


----------



## SUPER HANS

Daniel Bryan involved with bust up with creative.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ian Collins




----------



## Damien




----------



## Gandhi

Thought I'd repost this since the other thread is gone.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It's not really gone, just locked. It's in the OP.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Tarfu

Couldn't we just have that separate thread for general wrestling videos? Everything's dumped here anyhow. Why their place is in fucking Games & Trivia I'll never understand.


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oh he dead. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## KO Bossy

Isn't it funny that that WWE 13 Triple H burying gif is based on Grandmaster Sexay's moves, yet it being here has already garnered it 10 times the reaction Grandmaster Sexay got when he returned in 2011.


----------



## KO Bossy

Oh, and here's a video of Hulk Hogan taking a dump from a few years back. Don't recall it being posted in the last thread.


----------



## Ether

What the fuck :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien




----------



## DegenerateXX

:lmao

Gotta love that ass man theme. That MNM entrance with Legacy was hysterical.


----------



## blur




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Damien




----------



## Shawn Morrison

to the Ryback/Goldberg post. Being an athlete/wrestler isn't all about being the strongest, there is much more to it. If Ryback said he was 'stronger' than Goldberg, then you could say he was wrong.


----------



## Evil Neville

Shawn Morrison said:


> to the Ryback/Goldberg post. Being an athlete/wrestler isn't all about being the strongest, there is much more to it. If Ryback said he was 'stronger' than Goldberg, then you could say he was wrong.


He's neither a better athlete.






And i'm not a hater, i actually like the guy better then i liked Goldberg.


----------



## blur




----------



## The Streak

My mates sign for Raw on Monday from the UK, keep an eye out for it!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A$AP said:


> That's not going to make it through the doors sorry bro. lol


:lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao makes me wonder how ziggles is even capable of waking up in the morning.


----------



## HOJO

Ziggler vs AJ Styles would pretty much be a selling contest for 15+ minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

straightedge891 said:


> Ziggler vs AJ Styles would pretty much be a selling contest for 15+ minutes.


Or Ziggler vs RVD, goodness...LOL


----------



## Bushmaster

That HHH burying gif is awesome. A millions times better than the usual burying time one.


----------



## The Streak

A$AP said:


> That's not going to make it through the doors sorry bro. lol


It will if it's blu-tacked between 2 other signs


----------



## Damien

SoupMan Prime said:


> That HHH burying gif is awesome. A millions times better than the usual burying time one.


feel free to steal and share around  I got bored


----------



## Damien




----------



## ZeDude




----------



## Ian Collins

^ What is seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Love the hypocrite doll.


----------



## Damien

ew at cena with blood in his mouth!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

This was the whole match. After they got winded, they both jumped out of the ring and headed toward the back. Double DQ.


----------



## NeyNey

WWE Universe = the Best.


----------



## Ruth

Kane: Here to expand your vocabulary


----------



## A$AP

Man, those Cena photos still get me. :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Keyser Söze said:


> Kane: Here to expand your vocabulary


Watched the whole thing once, just to hear his epic voice. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jotunheim

NeyNey said:


> Watched the whole thing once, just to hear his epic voice. :lol


the guy is a legit awesome speaker, I bet he was the one that taught sandow how to speak :lmao


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Damien




----------



## Phillies3:16

Made this up during raw after orton rko'd del rio....out of nowhere


----------



## HHHGame78

Look at the guy in the between Jake the Snake and DDP. His shirt is what is LOL! Steiner promo ftw!


----------



## Rocky Mark

never knew Peter Griffin was a Steiner fan


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao Draw a cirle and a triangle, then draw the rest of HHH.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## BornBad

Jesus


----------



## virus21




----------



## Evil Neville

LoL @ Cena wrestling.

Not funny but cool...


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

[email protected]


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, no images repeated every page and than we see every image we have seen coming by for months/years. X-d


----------



## A$AP

slight update


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Hamada




----------



## STEVALD

^ Haha that one is epic!


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Snothlisberger

Stop quoting the fucking pictures and read the OP.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## blur




----------



## hardysno1fan

Insider Vince's head


----------



## The One

Lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

100 mill is no joke. i feel his pain. Hopefully he goes buck with WWE's content from here on.

edit:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Dolph and what he does for DAT PAYCHECK


----------



## CruzControl

Dolph earns his pay no doubt about that. 

Sent from my DROID X


----------



## hardysno1fan

CruzControl said:


> Dolph earns his pay no doubt about that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X


Am I the only one who finds Vickie hot?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

hardysno1fan said:


> Am I the only one who finds Vickie hot?


I don't find her hot, but you are not. Ther has been quite a bit of positive threads and posts about her appeal.


----------



## hardysno1fan

SavageSloth said:


> Didnt rocky maivia use this pose back in the day?


Young has got a face that you just want to punch so badly.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

hardysno1fan said:


> Young has got a face that you just want to punch so badly.


Looks like Cena :side:

But seriously, I see good things for the dude.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

dunno if this was posted already


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Timothy is pretty funny imo.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Hamada




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Umm, uhh, look forward to viewing this match. lol


I hope it didn't spoil  just laughed at that on wwe.com haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


> I hope it didn't spoil  just laughed at that on wwe.com haha


lol nah, I know the match is happening, and even if it was spoiled for me, I'm still viewing it. Not sure how others would react thou.

Edit:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Probably gonna be punished for this, but...I just had to. lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Extremely awkward angle?










"The Sexually Delicious" CD to the rescue


----------



## Damien

I wish her footage was actually of AJ undressed :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ That would be the day. (Y)

LOL Daniels looks like such a prick there.


----------



## TromaDogg




----------



## BBoiz94

P.s ignore my carrier and time, I'm Singaporean.


----------



## Damien




----------



## blur




----------



## SandyRavage

not sure how to post a gif properly but this is brilliant http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/src/1352309811166.gif


----------



## HOJO

^^^ Vince crying over all that money lost.


----------



## Shazayum

SandyRavage said:


> not sure how to post a gif properly but this is brilliant http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/src/1352309811166.gif


OMG I NEED TO SEE THE VIDEO :lmao


----------



## blur

SandyRavage said:


> not sure how to post a gif properly but this is brilliant http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/src/1352309811166.gif


----------



## NeyNey

SandyRavage said:


> not sure how to post a gif properly but this is brilliant http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/src/1352309811166.gif


One of my top 5 gifs ever man. So beautiful and tragic. :lol



> OMG I NEED TO SEE THE VIDEO







Vince rolleyes are so epic! :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

NeyNey said:


> One of my top 5 sigs ever man. So beautiful and tragic. :lol
> 
> Vince rolleyes are so epic! :lmao


Wow, his face as the camera pans over to him and then the rolling of the eyes just topped it off, wow...just wow. :lmao

EDIT: He's not shy, Linda. He's paralysed by sorrow and anger, lol. Shy...pfft, the man has had his bare ass on TV on many occasions.


----------



## A$AP

He looks like he's gunna lose all his hair and having a mental breakdown.

Somebody send him a shirtless pic of Ryback or something.


----------



## Snothlisberger

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Wow, his face as the camera pans over to him and then the rolling of the eyes just topped it off, wow...just wow. :lmao
> 
> EDIT: He's not shy, Linda. He's paralysed by sorrow and anger, lol. Shy...pfft, the man has had his bare ass on TV on many occasions.


It was a joke. That's why the people laughed.


----------



## Kemil22

The vince gif hahahaha!


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Comrade Chico




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Eclairal

That's really Slater ? WTF ?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Platt

3 rules! is it really that hard to follow 3 rules. fpalm


----------



## kregnaz

Platt said:


> 3 rules! is it really that hard to follow 3 rules. fpalm


If they "suddenly" contradict everything we had in the original Funny Pics thread with tousands of posts and are posted on page one in a thread were presumably everybody goes directly to the last (few) page(s), well, yes 

+ I don't get the "Don't quote pics" thing, if I want to comment a pic from one/two pages before and I don't quote it, there is no structure, plus there are different settings of posts/page, so even if I reply directly to something, it might be on the prev page for x members...

What about "Don't quote more than ONE picture"?


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

kregnaz said:


> If they "suddenly" contradict everything we had in the original Funny Pics thread with tousands of posts and are posted on page one in a thread were presumably everybody goes directly to the last (few) page(s), well, yes
> 
> + I don't get the "Don't quote pics" thing, if I want to comment a pic from one/two pages before and I don't quote it, there is no structure, plus there are different settings of posts/page, so even if I reply directly to something, it might be on the prev page for x members...
> 
> What about "Don't quote more than ONE picture"?


Agreed. It's kind of a pointless rule imo. If someone posted one image then I don't care about quoting, but if someone posts a batch of images I don't want to say "Oh that gif of so and so doing so and so as well as this pic of something funny happening alongside one gif of this and another gif of that is just so funny". I'd rather quote so that there's a more clear idea of what's being commented on. I've never just quoted every gif/image in a batch, but it still makes things easier.

By the way, that stunner botch on Linda is hilarious.


----------



## Platt

It's fucking annoying to come into the thread and see the same picture 5 times on the same page, there's no need for it.

Also it's not "suddenly" contradicting anything the don't quote rule existed in the old thread aswell.


----------



## Comrade Chico




----------



## kregnaz

Starter for this thread


Platt said:


> Time for a new thread *this time with some structure and rules*.


in combination with


Platt said:


> Also it's not "suddenly" contradicting anything the don't quote rule existed in the old thread aswell.


[/quote]
I took a quick look through the first few pages of the old one, found nothing about rules in there, so if these actually were stated in something like post #14 on page 274, I guess I ain't the only one who never heard about the rules. And they were in no way exectued whatsoever, aside on short ribs/mini-troll feuds when people quoted 76234 images just to post a "funny" or ":lmao"
And therefore, yeah, it is a "suddenly", as in "changes something many people have done for many many months without rules and worked quite well into a ruleset that contradicts the habits of posters in the original thread"



Platt said:


> It's fucking annoying to come into the thread and see the same picture 5 times on the same page, there's no need for it.


It's also fucking annoying to read a comment with "the picture of Khali licking mustard off of Sin Caras mask 4 pages ago reminded me of something else that's about as absurd" and then having to search the picture on the 1-10 possible pages where it could be at just to find out what poster xyz is talking about

I don't get it, the "big" issue (pun intd.) where monstrous quotes of 20 pictures, that's why I suggested "Max one picture in quotes", in combination with the 5 pics rule (good job on that) would totally be sufficient

And not to get too offtopic serious:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Shawn Morrison

honestly, the no quote rule is great. You can comment on a photo without quoting it. People come into the thread for the photos anyway, not your comments on them. Seeing the same picture again and again as i look back through this thread is tedious and annoying. Thread is much better without it.


----------



## Hamada

Love that Chippendales picture, I bet Pat Patterson thought all his dreams had come true. DAT Fink taking centre stage again, what a boss.


----------



## The Streak

Originally Posted by A$AP 

'That's not going to make it through the doors sorry bro. lol'


----------



## King Gimp

Was watching Taker vs Triple H again. Great match. But I thought this was really funny...


----------



## HEELKris

@The Streak :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## GrandCougar

My first gif, hope it works.


----------



## Oliver-94

And 2004 Smackdown...


----------



## Damien

I made this because it made me laugh


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

:lmao The guy in the audience who starts doing the dance along with Daniels.


----------



## NeyNey

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :lmao The guy in the audience who starts doing the dance along with Daniels.


:lmao

We still need a crowd thread. D:


----------



## Damien

I did an addition


----------



## blur




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Jotunheim

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at the botchedspot new strip


----------



## Sythus

Punk showing eve how it's done














Never thought of it this way. :hmm:


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## blur

Made by me! I know I need to improve a bit.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

That's bloody good that.


----------



## Damien

GOAT


----------



## MrAxew

@Blur
Lol, I love how Goldberg's and Ryback's beards are the same xD


----------



## CALΔMITY

Those Foley memes are pretty funny. I should search for more.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Can someone please make a gif of hogan walking out at Summerslam 05 and the HUGE American flag drops behind him. That shit had me laughing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sazer Ramon said:


> Can someone please make a gif of hogan walking out at Summerslam 05 and the HUGE American flag drops behind him. That shit had me laughing.


Pff that's silly. I wouldn't know how to work with animated gifs and I don't have a program for that.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

What if CM Punk turns out to be the Leader of Aces & 8's


----------



## nikola123

Sazer Ramon said:


> What if CM Punk turns out to be the Leader of Aces & 8's


i get this is a joke but wasnt Devon revealed already ?


----------



## BornBad

nikola123 said:


> i get this is a joke but wasnt Devon revealed already ?


no Devon is the Sergeant-at-Arms just like Chibs in SOA.... so I guess the VP or President must be John Morrissey


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## DegenerateXX

That Morrison gif is badass. Too bad I can't sig it.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Rock no-selling dat attack


----------



## Ruth

_"Wrestling time
C'mon grab your friends
I am the tag team Champions
D.Bry the Goat
and Kane the Monster
the fights that never end
it's Wrestling time."_


----------



## Satosama

Kind of an old one, but still.

:cena


----------



## ZapThis

blur said:


> Made by me! I know I need to improve a bit.


Amazing!!!
Really really well made!

You should do more 

How about focus on the different headwears, hairstyles, beards?
check this out
youtubeDOT com /watch?v=udjWdJ9agjo


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## gothmog 3rd

Sorry Crimson, I must spread some reputation around, but that was epic.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruth

Daniels looking like the obvious pro of the dance. Kaz looks kind of drunk when you compare :lol


----------



## BiggerThanBigShow




----------



## Undashing Rom

vampyr said:


>


Does Kazarian (the guy on the right) and Scott Hall has something in common? He looks like his son or his younger brother.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Isn't he on the right?


----------



## Undashing Rom

Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't he on the right?


Yeah lol sorry, had a mistake there. I know who Daniels is.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Chingo Bling




----------



## HOJO

There's no denying it anymore.

KAZ and Daniels: Our World Tag Team Champions Of The World forever and Tag Team of The Years 2012, 2013, and 2014. You must not deny :daniels


----------



## Cortex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zo-_m7BNIU&feature=related

not really funny, but the kid at the end does the FU better than Cena does.


----------



## Damien




----------



## NoyK

_*Also posted on RAW discussion thread*_


----------



## HHHGame78




----------



## piripippo




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

^exactly my reaction when I see ryback and cena in the main event.


----------



## charmizard

I hate how memes take a funny image and make it unfunny with dumb text 

What's actually funny is how Ryback still hasn't taken his Team Rocket armbands off I mean has nobody told him or


----------



## #dealwithit

vampyr said:


>


The enzuigiri gif is better, LOL

Also, LOL at Punks facials at the end of Raw.


----------



## Club27

alot of these are pure gold!


----------



## Comrade Chico

Bananas said:


> The enzuigiri gif is better, LOL
> 
> Also, LOL at Punks facials at the end of Raw.


Did you also see how the kid took that backbreaker? :lmao


----------



## nikola123

charmizard said:


> I hate how memes take a funny image and make it unfunny with dumb text
> 
> What's actually funny is how Ryback still hasn't taken his Team Rocket armbands off I mean has nobody told him or


Punk is gonna blast him off in space


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## CALΔMITY

The Rock Obama...nice! :rock4


----------



## Damien




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## #1Peep4ever

Apex Rattlesnake said:


>


your signature makes it even funnier


----------



## ssppeeddyy

tombstone on ice ?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tombstone by ice....ouch. Poor guy. The way the female skater fell was pretty funny, though.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

This is just a video edit that someone made, but I found this just now and cracked up.


----------



## PhilThePain

Taker2theMoon said:


> Tombstone by ice....ouch. Poor guy. The way the female skater fell was pretty funny, though.


that's not a tombstone, it's a regular piledriver


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## HOJO

Taker2theMoon said:


> This is just a video edit that someone made, but I found this just now and cracked up.


:lmao
Wasn't there one on YouTube with Ziggler cashing in on Obama?


----------



## Jammy




----------



## chronoxiong

Give me back my cookie.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Comrade Chico

A mini homage to the Chairman, La Parka.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I love the La Parkas ones, especially the one where he knocks the guy out for trying to unmask him. What was he thinking? Haha

I'm glad there are no more "put random words and one word that will definitely get a certain wrestler on WWE.coms search and think its hilarious" pictures. I've been staying away from this thread because of those, good to see that fad didn't last.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obV_16eP1n0

God, Foley's Dude Love character in this titantron cracks me up. 

I admit I was smiling when I saw Dude Love in that 1000th RAW episode.


----------



## Baldwin.

Unsure if already posted but, it made me lol.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## CALΔMITY

PhilThePain said:


> that's not a tombstone, it's a regular piledriver


Oh Well forgive me, then.



straightedge891 said:


> :lmao
> Wasn't there one on YouTube with Ziggler cashing in on Obama?


Oh I don't know I didn't catch that one. :lol

Those Punk pics are amazing.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Damien




----------



## cactus_jack22




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## blur




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ I think it'd be funnier if it showed pissed off Vince instead of sad Vince at the end. Clever though. 
Always loved Bart's prank calls in the early seasons.


----------



## Comrade Chico

The Benoit/Simpsons pic is the funniest thing i've seen in this thread so far :lmao


----------



## FingazMc

Hahahaha, love the Simpson/Benoit one...


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Patient Spider

WWE Chain Of Command (From their own website) which is actually quite good!

http://www.wwe.com/f/doc/2012/11/20121102_642xvariable_higherarchy_AM.pdf


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

Posted this in the rants section some time back

:cena2 Vs :austin



Crimson 3:16™ said:


> The guy in blue can wrestle better than Cena and the guy in yellow can sell just as good as Ziggler lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT match.


----------



## JY57

forget Cena, Kane, Punk, or Bryan. This is the real deal.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Wonder when they'r gonna do some porn together.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

fail...


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

That video with those two little boys is pretty awesome! It had me chuckling throughout it. It also reminds me of when me and my cousin used to play wrestling on a trampoline when we were little. That was fun times.


----------



## nikola123

Taker2theMoon said:


> That video with those two little boys is pretty awesome!


dat durr removing skillz


----------



## Damien




----------



## Undashing Rom

vampyr said:


> .....


:ass
DAT ASS.


----------



## Vyed




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Chrome




----------



## The-Rock-Says

Them pictures of Rock and Jericho are brilliant.


----------



## ratedR3:16

vampyr said:


>


WTF lol


----------



## HHHGame78

This image is LOL. AJ preparing for the splash impact, her legs in the air, looking all stiff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

AJ you so silly. I'm glad that Snuka is becoming more relevant in things. I didn't even know that Superfly had a daughter who was involved in the business, so when I saw her in that elimination match some time ago I wanted to see more of her.


----------



## nikola123

HHHGame78 said:


> This image is LOL. AJ preparing for the splash impact, her legs in the air, looking all stiff.


lol u see the entire crowd sitting on ther hands not giveing a fuck and u look up and t here this one guy all happy with his arm in the air actually giving a fuck,or he is trying to signal the pop corn guy


----------



## Hamada




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

TENSAI used SPLASH! But nothing happened!










GABRIEL used ROLL-UP! It's SUPER-EFFECTIVE!!

---

Presented without comment:


----------



## Shazayum

LOL


----------



## xvampmanx

that flip is ziggler perfect.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## mi87ke

Man these are great


----------



## Green Light

adrian_zombo said:


> Presented without comment:
> 
> ......[/IMG]


Fucking hell :lmao

"Tensai" must be Japanese for sandbag


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Clay isn't strong enough to lift A-Train. Not like Ryback.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Hamada said:


> Spoiler: LOL


:lmao


----------



## ScottishLuchador

LOL at everyone claiming that Brodus/Clay move was a botch, you losers never seen an Inverted T-Bone DDT Buster before?


----------



## dietjuice

This thread is getting better lots of good content


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## Rocky Mark

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Eclairal

The picture of Cena is soooooooo childish...


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Comrade Chico

About that Clay/Albert T-Bone botch...






...yeah, it's kinda A-Train's thing.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Chismo

Christy <3


----------



## The-Rock-Says

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:brock


----------



## Un0fficial

ssppeeddyy said:


> ......


I have the dirtiest comment for this, but I think I'd get banned


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## Damien




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Un0fficial said:


> I have the dirtiest comment for this, but I think I'd get banned


then try it, to say it not so dirty 




Sazer Ramon said:


> Stacy Keibler





















 GIFSoup


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## Damien

from Reddit


----------



## NeyNey

vampyr said:


> from Reddit


With mark out guy, fucking epic!


----------



## Damien

NeyNey said:


> With mark out guy, fucking epic!


that's amazing!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

...


----------



## FingazMc

Lol @ The Heyman Bunch


----------



## Damien




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Damien




----------



## Black

Made by me :steebiej


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Jotunheim

I knew it, the balloon guy was sin cara :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Evil Neville

In the knee brother, in the knee.


----------



## STEVALD

*THE BALLOONZ EDITION!*


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## robertdeniro

Cool picture.


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien

^^

that is random! LOL


----------



## Eddie Ray

ruin a game of connect 4 = instant heat


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

robertdeniro said:


> .....


I couldn't help but to post this. I guess it could be funny to some, but Taker caught that beer like a pro at :51.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

God...that awful awkward kiss...:jose


----------



## Black

vampyr said:


> .....


Holy fuck, I laughed so hard at this one! It's like a Dolan Pls.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Tha Masta

:lol
Some reason I love that clip of connect 4.
It's so random.

But, Make sure Vince doesn't see it.
"We can do that better." :lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Tears his quad.


----------



## Evil Neville

Fuck Nash's legs are awful, no wonder he can't even walk and his knees are about to blow out under him, they're like twigs.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## BBoiz94

Not sure if posted, but nonetheless, here's the Bellas Of Destruction. 



Someone find Sin Cara with Shockmaster's entrance, quick.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Evil Neville

Does anyone have the gif of Cactus Jack hitting Vader with a cardboard cactus cut-out? I think it's from one of their street fights on WCW.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

We could have a whole Flair gifs thread, but since I haven't posted one in awhile, here's something to enjoy:


----------



## Damien

adrian_zombo said:


> We could have a whole Flair gifs thread, but since I haven't posted one in awhile, here's something to enjoy:


was that when he had a heart attack?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## ScareCrow91

^

Oh my god, that was classic XD that kids face is priceless.


----------



## 751161

^ That Jeff Hardy kid gets me every time. :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ Letting your kid wear that hairstyle = parenting fail.


----------



## 751161




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

BBoiz94 said:


> Not sure if posted, but nonetheless, here's the Bellas Of Destruction.
> 
> .....[/URL]
> 
> Someone find Sin Cara with Shockmaster's entrance, quick.


So fabulous~


----------



## Evil Neville

Some not so funny but awesome. Will post more when someone else does so i don't break the 5 pic rule.

















Lawler, Magnum and Dusty acting all legendary


----------



## Spanish Lariato

Evil Neville said:


> .....


WOW, talk about badassery!


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Alex

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ^ Letting your kid wear that hairstyle = parenting fail.


It looks like his hair takes up 90% of his head. What is this black magic!?


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## Perfect.Insanity

damn


----------



## Evil Neville

*Earthquake*


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

I guess the mod really means business about quoting pictures. Fine. Laugh out loud at Farooq's face in that one picture with Farooq, Bradshaw, and that blond broad with the boobs.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy




----------



## Neil_totally

WTF? Is that real or 'shopped?


----------



## ratedR3:16

Alex said:


> It looks like his hair takes up 90% of his head. What is this black magic!?











soul grow brother, and no racial pun intended


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## DA

Good lord at dat Steph pic :bron

Fake or not, i'm still gonna fap to it :stuff


----------



## Damien




----------



## li/<o

Damn on Steph she looks hella hot edited or real that looks pretty damn good!


----------



## RyanPelley

Evil Neville said:


> .....


I can't help but to just despise Dusty Rhodes. Thanks for making me mad! :no:


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

I got that Steph uncensored, haha


----------



## antdvda

wrestlinggameguy said:


> I got that Steph uncensored, haha


That's not real, is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

antdvda said:


> That's not real, is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


does it really matter?


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## antdvda

antdvda said:


> That's not real, is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Joking...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Biast




----------



## Evil Neville

Irony at it's worst.


















Yes, a Mokujin.


----------



## Ruth

Spoiler: lolsuperbigimage


----------



## Damien

made this because its awesome


----------



## N-destroy

Evil Neville said:


> Some not so funny but awesome. Will post more when someone else does so i don't break the 5 pic rule.
> 
> .....


Damn this is legendary. Repped. Gonna use this for my sig.


----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

Lawler looked like such a dweeb lol.


----------



## Evil Neville

Debbie Harry of Blondie wearing a Doctor X (Dick "The Destroyer" Beyer) shirt
















Super Delphin with his cous








Young John Cena in Chikara









Those who know what this one is about win the internet 8*D


----------



## Damien




----------



## Evil Neville

Didn't even notice the damn camel toe. :lmao The pic just got 53x more epic.


----------



## Biast




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

wrestlinggameguy said:


> ......


:lmao ...


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

^ I know it's great


----------



## RyanPelley

wrestlinggameguy said:


>


This was during a Spike Dudley vs. Crash Holly match.


----------



## DA

Do you think Steph's actual tits are bigger or smaller than in that GOAT pic? :jordan2


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

DwayneAustin said:


> Do you think Steph's actual tits are bigger or smaller than in that GOAT pic? :jordan2


Maybe smaller a lil' bit.

Love my sig & avy, lol.


----------



## DA

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Maybe smaller a lil' bit.


:downing

I commend you on your GOAT choice of avatar and sig :lelbron


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

I got that thing uncensored, :damn


----------



## DA

You PM dat shizzle right now buddy :vince2 

unless you bluffin :jordan


----------



## wrestlinggameguy




----------



## PhilThePain

Evil Neville said:


> Debbie Harry of Blondie wearing a Doctor X (Dick "The Destroyer" Beyer) shirt


...and nothing else


----------



## Damien




----------



## Snothlisberger

Evil Neville said:


> Didn't even notice the damn camel toe. :lmao The pic just got 53x more epic.


um, that's not a camel toe. You need to be wearing underwear to have a camel toe :jordan2


----------



## DA

WallofShame said:


> um, that's not a camel toe. You need to be wearing underwear to have a camel toe :jordan2


Took me a while to notice it but GOOD LAWD ALMIGHTY :jordan2 :bron2 :vince2


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Guess I wasn't the only one looking at that Debbie Harry picture for a long period of time

LOL


----------



## Snothlisberger

Enjoy before mod swoops in :artest


----------



## ktyler92

I love looking at all these pics


----------



## CJ




----------



## Biast




----------



## N-destroy

Where's the funny?


----------



## Biast

N-destroy said:


> Where's the funny?


Here:


----------



## Damien




----------



## BornBad




----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

4hisdamnself said:


> ]


Dam, if only danielson didn't rip off my epic beard gimmick.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## Raizel

DwayneAustin said:


> You PM dat shizzle right now buddy :vince2
> 
> unless you bluffin :jordan


So was he bluffing?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Biast




----------



## Damien




----------



## Arm-Bar1004

ssppeeddyy said:


> .....


If he was still there you know they would have done it.


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## CALΔMITY

Another video rather than a picture, but I got a good laugh out of this.


----------



## A$AP

>


I don't get pictures like this in here. What is funny about this? Is there not a classic wrestling thread for this stuff?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

vampyr said:


> ...


Damn it feels good to be back in this thread. Damn Cena tbh. 

Edit: Also, LOL @ the shield pic.


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn it feels good to be back in this thread. Damn Cena tbh.
> 
> Edit: Also, LOL @ the shield pic.



A quoted picture is only short-lived in this thread, swagger. Pretty soon the picture will be replaced by "...." which leaves the point of quoting the picture moot.

Fucking Regal in that second gif, though... :rock4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taker2theMoon said:


> A quoted picture is only short-lived in this thread, swagger. Pretty soon the picture will be replaced by "...." which leaves the point of quoting the picture moot.
> 
> Fucking Regal in that second gif, though... :rock4


Ah ok, edited it myself, remember it being don't quote multiple pics for some reason.


----------



## PhilThePain

A$AP said:


> I don't get pictures like this in here. What is funny about this? Is there not a classic wrestling thread for this stuff?


It's Mankind's daughter giving him an M&M or something after his match at Royal Rumble 1999. It falls under the category of dark humor I guess. I think even Foley thought it was funny in his book.


----------



## StanStansky




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ah ok, edited it myself, remember it being don't quote multiple pics for some reason.


It used to be that way in the old thread. The Mod and like two other people thought that quoting pictures is stupid, just takes up space, and that this thread isn't about our commentary on pictures anyways. I think the decision is stupid, but hey whattaya do?


----------



## Evil Neville

A$AP said:


> I don't get pictures like this in here. What is funny about this? Is there not a classic wrestling thread for this stuff?


The picture thread has always been about all interesting wrestling pictures, not just the funny ones. If you don't find that picture of Foley and his daughter interesting then i don't really know what... Also, don't quote the damn pictures.


----------



## mpredrox




----------



## Damien

^^

:lmao


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

this cracked me up lol


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## 21 - 1

Raizel said:


> So was he bluffing?


Nope. It's godly.


----------



## ratedR3:16

mpredrox said:


> .....


lol but what is reigns turning his head for, kinda ruins it because ambrose and rollins look badass


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Keezers

adrian_zombo said:


> .....


Eeeeew cooties.:cena


----------



## CALΔMITY

Little Taker and Bearer anyone?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## the frenchise

Triple H is a Bobby Roode guy! nice pics thanks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bobby Roode could probably get away with having sex with steph tbh. :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

A$AP said:


> this cracked me up lol
> .....


Aces&Eights high as fuck not wearing masks.


----------



## Kenzhaze

adrian_zombo said:


> .....


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Send that PTP picture to Vince


----------



## NeyNey

One of the best comic versions of Ambrose I've ever seen.

Edit: Lol this is so bad that it's good.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Cena is complete fool. Edge needs to give him advice in kissing.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## KO Bossy




----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: Big















:lmao


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

NeyNey said:


> . . . . .. ...... ....


(Y)


----------



## MECCA1

Kofi, y u offended?? :stern


----------



## nikola123

ben_fletch said:


> -.-


what was once seen cannot be unseen by a mortal


----------



## virus21




----------



## CALΔMITY

"Team Car Stereo"...nice!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I will refer to them as Team Car Stereo from now on


----------



## CALΔMITY

Same here!


----------



## RyanPelley

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Cena is complete fool. Edge needs to give him advice in kissing.


Agreed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOLz everyone knows AJ prefers guys from the indy scene


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## haribo

ben_fletch said:


> .


So that's where the nude Vickie pics got to.


----------



## themosayat

brandon stroud has been refering to sin cara and rey mysterio as team car stereo since the first day they teamed together ! you can read his articles (which are hilarious) if you search best and worst of raw with leather !


----------



## Eclairal

I didn't even notice that " Sheamus girlfriend " lol


----------



## MrAxew

Evil Neville said:


> .


Is that Kane or Mankind?


----------



## peowulf

MrAxew said:


> Is that Kane or Mankind?


Its Abyss from TNA.


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## Evil Neville

MrAxew said:


> Is that Kane or Mankind?


Neither.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Kenzhaze




----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Cena is complete fool. Edge needs to give him advice in kissing.


or ric flair


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Ha I'd forgotten about that South Park episode


----------



## A$AP

:lmao These new ambrose memes are fucking awesome.


----------



## haribo




----------



## CALΔMITY

Nice. Good ol' Botchedspot.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jairus Cain

Evil Neville said:


> The picture thread has always been about all interesting wrestling pictures, not just the funny ones. If you don't find that picture of Foley and his daughter interesting then i don't really know what... Also, don't quote the damn pictures.


Is it not called "Funny Wrestling Pictures"? I do believe it is. Which would, in fact, insinuate that the thread is intended for *gasp* FUNNY PICTURES!


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dean is gonna be the BOSS of this thread for a bit. :lol


----------



## dxbender

Not a pic but still, funny video AJ retweeted on twitter:
https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/274393228722180096


----------



## Brimstone-x

I dunno lol.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## JY57




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't care if this is going to turn into a couple of dots holy shit what!? :kg2
I know it's a shop, but still...

Those Ambrose memes are silly too.


----------



## A$AP

Thanks for that Taker visual. Gunna go ahead and skip breakfast.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm sorry. I didn't think it would wind up being at the top of the new page. :sterling
At least it will be gone eventually.


----------



## apathyjerk




----------



## scrilla




----------



## virus21

Whitest man alive^


----------



## James1o1o

Always the Cena fans...


----------



## ThePhenomRises

scrilla said:


> Cena Gangnam Style pic


:lmao

Let the memathon begin! :lmao


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ Sheamus saying "Bitch please" and showing her how it's done. (Y)


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Very nice ssppeeddyy :lmao


----------



## James1o1o

ssppeeddyy said:


> ssppeeddyy's wall of images showing Ziggler to be undergoing exact same thing as HBK


If Ziggler is modern day HBK, that would make Daniel Bryan the closest thing to Bret Hart right?

My god...Triple H is going to screw Daniel Bryan out of the world heavyweight championship at Survivor series!


----------



## Bullseye




----------



## Biast




----------



## Punkhead

lol. I wish there was a video of this.


----------



## Biast




----------



## A$AP

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy

TomasThunder619 said:


> lol. I wish there was a video of this.


not the same but he is dancing or not


----------



## BULLY

About time Cena learnt a new move


----------



## Adyman

vampyr said:


> from Reddit


That last guy is just LOL


----------



## Adyman

Crimson 3:16™;12296062 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Adyman

That was the most pointless yet one of the most funniest things to happen in a wrestling match.


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Adyman

-***** Italiano- said:


> Ha I'd forgotten about that South Park episode


Should have been CM Punk, as he's the WWE champion. 

- I'm talking about your South Park pic.


----------



## HOJO

I'm Athiest but that was still the dumbest fucking thing they did that year. Maybe more. But I got to say, it seemed like God wanted to be a singles wrestler.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Adyman said:


> Should have been CM Punk, as he's the WWE champion.
> 
> - I'm talking about your South Park pic.


I just went with Ryback because he's the hot new thing in the company. There is a lot of names you can put in there.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Aloverssoulz

^ I was just about to post that XD GREAT picture.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Adyman said:


> That was the most pointless yet one of the most funniest things to happen in a wrestling match.


The guy at the end is the biggest heel I have ever seen.


----------



## Twisted14

Who is that with CM Punk?


----------



## RabbiVon

Twisted14 said:


> Who is that with CM Punk?


That's Jason David Frank aka Tommy Oliver aka The Green/White Ranger! He's now an MMA fighter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RabbiVon said:


> That's Jason David Frank aka Tommy Oliver aka The Green/White Ranger! He's now an MMA fighter


Oh shit, looked damn familiar. :lol


----------



## Twisted14

RabbiVon said:


> That's Jason David Frank aka Tommy Oliver aka The Green/White Ranger! He's now an MMA fighter


By Ranger do you mean Power Ranger? If so, that's awesome.


----------



## virus21

Twisted14 said:


> By Ranger do you mean Power Ranger? If so, that's awesome.


Yes


----------



## CJ




----------



## Damien




----------



## Scottish-Suplex

RabbiVon said:


> That's Jason David Frank aka Tommy Oliver aka The Green/White Ranger! He's now an MMA fighter


He would also be a Red Ranger (twice) and a Black Ranger many years later. You could make your own team of Tommy Rangers.


----------



## Damien




----------



## HardcoreC*ntry




----------



## Damien




----------



## TheVoiceless

vampyr said:


> /


I was about to post this....GOAT


----------



## Evil Neville

Adyman said:


> That was the most pointless yet one of the most funniest things to happen in a wrestling match.


Stop quoting the pictures, read the rules in the OP before posting.


----------



## HOJO

Evil Neville said:


> Stop quoting the pictures, read the rules in the OP before posting.


Those rules were out the door at the first page. Making rules AND a new thread didnt even make sense. unk2


----------



## Ruth

They were also put in place to remind everyone how aggravating it is to some when pictures are constantly re-quoted. Thus why a new thread was made. So we could have a more civilised style of posting, that didn't require a member of staff to check in daily to remind everyone what the rules are.


----------



## themosayat

vampyr said:


> ...


WOW !
this is so darn fitting ! I thought someone would do this photoshop sooner or later as soon as I saw that interview ...


----------



## themosayat

vampyr said:


> ...


LMAO XD !!!
but seriously ! can't wait to see a daniel bryan/dean ambrose match ! CAN'T WAIT !!!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

vampyr said:


> ,


Absolutely Brilliant!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

vampyr is killing this thread. KEEP IT COMING


----------



## nikola123

BEST IN THE WOOOOORLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## A$AP

nikola123 said:


> .
> 
> 
> BEST IN THE WOOOOORLD!!!!!!!!


More like


----------



## Damien




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

why is punk taking a shit right next to ryback?


----------



## Damien

not funny just awesome  I just made this for the internets










though I want to see this happen to Zigs and see how he sells it!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

vampyr said:


> not funny just awesome  I just made this for the internets
> 
> ...
> 
> though I want to see this happen to Zigs and see how he sells it!


He'd probably do a couple back flips


----------



## Damien




----------



## -Extra-

#QUEER


----------



## Damien

give it back merle


----------



## youssef123

vampyr said:


> not funny just awesome  I just made this for the internets
> .
> though *I want to see this happen to Zigs and see how he sells it*!


This !!!

And i'm sure the match would be amazing !


----------



## -Extra-

Qualifies...somewhat


> *Ailing Colt Cabana gets Make-A-Wish visit from John Cena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While recovering in hospital from emergency finger surgery, popular independent wrestler and podcaster Colt Cabana got an unexpected Make-A-Wish visit from WWE superstar John Cena.
> 
> When nurses told Cabana a “special guest from WWE” had come to see him, Cabana had assumed it would be close friend CM Punk.
> 
> Instead, Cabana was surprised and puzzled by the appearance of John Cena, who presented Cabana with an autographed 8X10 photo and a brightly colored t-shirt bearing the words “Rise Above Finger Infections.”
> 
> “Hang in there, little buddy,” said Cena, flashing his trademark smile. “I know you’ll get through this!”
> 
> Clad in a blue hospital gown with an intravenous drip in his arm, Cabana appeared puzzled by the visit, especially since Cena seemed not to remember the numerous times the two had met in the past.
> 
> The visit made Cabana wonder whether the prognosis for his infected finger is far more grave than doctors had initially told him.
> 
> Uncharacteristically, Cabana was at a loss for words during the encounter, and was only able to utter a half-hearted “Thankssssss.”


Colt Cabana ‏@ColtCabana

[email protected] made my wish come true. Can't believe the news found out. @KayfabeNews http://www.kayfabenews.com/ailing-colt-cabana-gets-make-a-wish-visit-from-john-cena/ …


----------



## Medo

_*Nice stuff guys*_


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## Damien




----------



## Tcx

Ram Jam said:


> Nope. It's godly.


lies


----------



## A$AP

This can't be unseen.


----------



## xvampmanx

vampyr said:


> .


he can pull off some awesome vegeta hair.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004




----------



## Alex DeLarge

^^ :lmao Punk's such a ham.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ham and Egger

The Fourth Wall said:


> .


My man Orton is channeling his inner Yuji Nagata.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Damien




----------



## themosayat

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL XD
punk is freaking awesome !
I hate how wwe just prevents him from being awesome anymore ... why make a new main eventer in ryback by making the main eventer that built himself by himself all his career look like a coward ?! we know he's just acting that way !


----------



## themosayat

ben_fletch said:


> ...


this is NOT funny anymore ... TNA has been kicking ass and bringing back ATTITUDE all year long now ! it was the worst wrestling company in the past maybe ... but this year it was AWESOME !!!


----------



## virus21

themosayat said:


> this is NOT funny anymore ... TNA has been kicking ass and bringing back ATTITUDE all year long now ! it was the worst wrestling company in the past maybe ... but this year it was AWESOME !!!


Oh no doubt. Sadly, being better doesn't always bring ticket sales. Ain't no way TNA is filling that place


----------



## Damien

virus21 said:


> Oh no doubt. Sadly, being better doesn't always bring ticket sales. Ain't no way TNA is filling that place


got to agree, its going to be kinda embarassing


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## HOJO

virus21 said:


> Oh no doubt. Sadly, being better doesn't always bring ticket sales. Ain't no way TNA is filling that place


TNA is most likely just gonna use a small portion of the arena like the arena does with boxing and Disney On Ice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ben_fletch said:


> .


Oh dear GOD. :lmao


----------



## hardysno1fan

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh dear GOD. :lmao


I think the stadium might be a little too big.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

hardysno1fan said:


> I think the stadium might be a little too big.


Well, like always, on my part, I wish TNA the best for this one.


----------



## PhilThePain

nevermind


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rockers Shawn Michaels, possibly in the AWA:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ssppeeddyy said:


> ...


Got his "U MAD, ZIGGLES?" look on his face.


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: be careful, quoted pics of a post from last page, opening may totally destroy the thread






ssppeeddyy said:


>





I don't know if it's the makeup or lights or something, but looks like Bryan made the slightly better pick


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DB must have the personality of a GOD to be rocking that elderly lumberjack look and be banging a hottie like whichever bella he's with. lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy

kregnaz said:


> I don't know if it's the makeup or lights or something, but looks like Bryan made the slightly better pick


yea she looks better


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Stacey and Torrie????....:mark:

That's that shit that would give King another heart attack in this day and age. Audrey, Eve, and Layla, and AJ could pull it off.


----------



## Un0fficial




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

Drink Arse Girls...


----------



## The-Rock-Says

I like fella a little more now when his refs to Father Ted.


----------



## TheF1BOB




----------



## Damien




----------



## themosayat

jingle_SWAG said:


> DB must have the personality of a GOD to be rocking that elderly lumberjack look and be banging a hottie like whichever bella he's with. lol


LMAO XD so true !
DB is so awesome in real life ofcourse !!


----------



## hardysno1fan

DO YOU SEE? 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

vampyr said:


> ...


Somebody get Slater a green circle. Dude can sing, play the air guitar, and breakdance like a motherfucker. A true triple threat BAYBAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## RobsYourUncle

Courtesy of Wrestling Memes on Facebook...sums it up perfectly..


----------



## Damien

OMG LOL


----------



## MECCA1

RobsYourUncle said:


> Courtesy of Wrestling Memes on Facebook...sums it up perfectly..


Exactly how I felt lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Cookie Monster

Sorry if posted before, made me laugh.


----------



## Damien

^^

HAHA!


----------



## A$AP

That's awesome. :lmao


----------



## Brimstone-x

XD. So I guess Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are black guys?


----------



## Pojko

You're welcome.


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Yeah1993

The world blowing up b/c Teddy Long stopped a tag team match is my favourite thing in quite some time. :lmao.


----------



## blur

someone give me the video of this!


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

The Heavy..the Ryback....nice. wens



Yeah1993 said:


> The world blowing up b/c Teddy Long stopped a tag team match is my favourite thing in quite some time. :lmao.


Right? It felt like my brain exploded a little too when he did that.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Headliner

blur said:


> .
> 
> someone give me the video of this!


----------



## Damien

*@benfletch*

what is going on there!


----------



## nikola123

vampyr said:


> *@benfletch*
> 
> what is going on there!


a trainer made wrestleres practice naked :angel:angel


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Damien

nikola123 said:


> a trainer made wrestleres practice naked :angel:angel


oh


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## kregnaz

robertdeniro said:


> Spoiler: quoted pic, opening might destroy the thread, the universe and the rest


Now THAT would be an epic social media twitter tout superstar celebrity bla bla guest. 
Best promo I've seen in years :lmao


----------



## WWCturbo

Epic promo indeed!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Riddle101

I cringe at this. Also not a pic.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## xvampmanx

Riddle101 said:


> I cringe at this. Also not a pic.


this still wins.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUhQmx4SRZw

edit: this is cringe at its peek i dare people to watch it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjgwAfi9eIo


----------



## Damien




----------



## Alex DeLarge

^ :lmao That Teddy Long face needs to be a smiley.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Takertheman said:


> ^ :lmao That Teddy Long face needs to be a smiley.


Agreed.

Also that botchedspot comic with Sandow...priceless. :romo


----------



## Damien




----------



## Spanish Lariato




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

The shield is the animes. :favre2


----------



## ben_fletch

Fuck sake,Jeff, keep your eyes open you twat.


----------



## Damien




----------



## wdotym




----------



## wdotym




----------



## StanStansky




----------



## ViolentPassion

LOL! Chibi Shield made my day. This thread never fails to provide me with a daily dose of lulz.(Y)


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## Cactus




----------



## themosayat

vampyr said:


> ...[/img]


this is so cool ! I'm the biggest dean ambrose mark in the world !!


----------



## virus21




----------



## themosayat

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> ...


DANIELS FTW XD !!!
truly in my opinion the most entertaining and underrated wrestler OF ALL TIME !!!


----------



## themosayat

wdotym said:


> ...


those old pics of the legends being all buddies is the best thing ever  !!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

moar Christopher Daniels!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:mark:

Swagger standing right in front of his MANIA opponent.


----------



## Damien




----------



## xvampmanx

TheAverageGuy said:


> [


Being the Best in the World is OUTRAGEOUS.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## piripippo




----------



## piripippo




----------



## JY57

Mr. Ratings like a BOSS


----------



## Damien




----------



## King Gimp

Fail post.


----------



## King Gimp

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Twisted14

ben_fletch said:


> [Lockdown poster]
> 
> Fuck sake,Jeff, keep your eyes open you twat.


IMO the bigger problem here is the fact that Hogan is the main feature of the poster. Why? Just why?


----------



## themosayat

seriously guys ... does anyone here knows that jack swagger went to MARS ?!!! (not really though .. it's just a really really good story for those who love to actully READ ! you can search it on google !!)



vampyr said:


> ...


OMG OMG OMG ! KAZ AND DANIELS FTW !!! MY FAVOURITE TAG TEAM IN ALMOST 10 YEARS !!!!!
#WTTCOTW



Twisted14 said:


> IMO the bigger problem here is the fact that Hogan is the main feature of the poster. Why? Just why?


totally agree with you on that man ... it's so sad ... TNA was so GREAT this year, but hogan was in almost all the wrong things this year too !


----------



## themosayat

King Gimp said:


> ...


LMFAO XD


----------



## ellthom

Riddle101 said:


> I cringe at this. Also not a pic.


oh my god a little bit of sick just came up in my mouth watching that.


----------



## Eulonzo

This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com


----------



## [email protected]

Eulonzo said:


> This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com


lmao

I’m a straight male that would give anything just to be able to ram Dolph Ziggler in his perfect ass for one night. 


I bet Ryback thrusts and bangs so hard and fast in bed that he could put a chicks head through the headboard, through the wall and into the next room.

I want to tie CM Punk down on my bed, lick/kiss him all over and then tease the juicy tip of his dick until he blows his load all over himself.

I want to suck John Cena’s throbbing cock for the whole 12 rounds and then have Santino Marella’s saulting headbutt into my asshole.


----------



## Eulonzo

I swear to god, I haven't laughed that hard in my life. :lmao

Bet you 99.9% of the people who submit confessions on that Tumblr page are people who can't keep their sexual thoughts to themselves.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Twisted14 said:


> IMO the bigger problem here is the fact that Hogan is the main feature of the poster. Why? Just why?





themosayat said:


> totally agree with you on that man ... it's so sad ... TNA was so GREAT this year, but hogan was in almost all the wrong things this year too !


Same reason why the rock is on the royal rumble poster, seats to fill.
Hogan has been very useful this year because he's finally used in short doses and to put other guys over. Unlike the whole 2010 fuckery...

ps: daniels = gold


----------



## Damien

Eulonzo said:


> This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com


Epic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah...Tumblr love confessions are...interesting...
I got a bit of a laugh, though.






































Ok I'll stop there. I was actually looking for some stupid tumblr love confession someone made involving Undertaker and Kane in the same setting, but I'm getting lazy now. Maybe for the best.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Jotunheim

"I summon burning hammer" :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Future GOAT.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Jotunheim said:


> "I summon burning hammer" :lmao



:brock YOU MADE MY DAY!


----------



## xvampmanx

Nothing will make you more sick than this video, i present to you history that should stay burried.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjgwAfi9eIo


----------



## CALΔMITY

I didn't think it was sickening. I thought it funny in a cheesy-horrible way. :sterling


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What a HEEL promo. Not a pic. but damn


----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Tommy-V said:


> ...[/IMG]


:lmao I wanna sig this so badly but it's huge.


----------



## JY57




----------



## wAnxTa

^heh! Cute :3


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## P1KACHU




----------



## themosayat

jingle_SWAG said:


> ...


CHRISTOPHER DANIELS MIGHT VERY WELL BE MY FAVOURITE WRESTLER OF ALL TIME !!!


----------



## Keezers

ssppeeddyy said:


> .


Why is Ryback not eating? He's licking his lips. FEED HIM MORE!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL AJ looking cute in these pics. Cena keeping that kayfabe relationship strong.


----------



## Ron Burgundy




----------



## JY57

"hey look its Santa Claus with black hair"


----------



## Bl0ndie

^^^ Not a single fuck was given by Kane that day.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Keezers said:


> Why is Ryback not eating? He's licking his lips. FEED HIM MORE!


He seems to be eyeing that vanilla midget to his right. :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taker2theMoon said:


> He seems to be eyeing that vanilla midget to his right. :yum:


can't blame him.


----------



## nikola123

P1KACHU said:


> .


needs heyman in the back


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

JY57 said:


> [.
> 
> "hey look its Santa Claus with black hair"


Lol @ Foley and Kane.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Foley :lmao


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

wdotym said:


> .


I had to include the picture, not to break the rules but so people could see if they agree;

How much does Bret Hart look like Stevie Richards in this picture??


----------



## xvampmanx

i think its safe to say playing the part of wwe santa this year is mick foley. I look at that pic and think why do there have an officer there then it hit me, he isnt protecting the wrestlers he protecting the crowd from the wrestlers.


----------



## chronoxiong

That CM Punk running away from Dwyane gif is hilarious. Now that is funny. Gets me to crack up every time. Lol...


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Green Light said:


> .


:lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ hah...ahahah...
Oh those memes.


----------



## krai999

SOMEBODY ACTUALLY BROUGHT THE RIC FLAIR PACKAGE
:lmao


----------



## Headliner

That Taker/Bearer/Hart/Kliq picture is awesome. When was this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## The-Rock-Says

Only Cena would turn up to personal events in his fucking ring gear. Wonder this guy is the face of the company. 

What a geek.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Rocky Mark

Headliner said:


> That Taker/Bearer/Hart/Kliq picture is awesome. When was this?


I bet it was when recording the RAW theme song by Anthrax, if you listened to the song you'll see voice cameos by Taker, Bret, and the Clique


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL thought there would be more to that Eve pic.


----------



## ABK

Not exactly funny but still...


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## obby

Anyone else remember this guy?


----------



## HOJO

jingle_SWAG said:


>












New stable?


----------



## Gandhi

Eulonzo said:


> This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com


This is too fucking hilarious,Mother of fuck this made my day.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Eulonzo said:


> This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com





> I want to ride Dolph Ziggler while Zack Ryder sits in a corner and cries.


 :lmao I can't...


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## JY57

BOSS


----------



## MrAxew

JY57 said:


> .


So un-photogenic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

straightedge891 said:


> New stable?


Would be ridiculous. lol Also LOL @Cena holding both Bella and AJ, Punk like "been there done that".


----------



## lunchbox001




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Damien




----------



## un_pretti_er

HAHA the sexual confessions is amazing.

"I want to f**k the WWE logo in the middle of the ring."


----------



## Ruth

This has got to be the most sophisticated body language I've ever seen from the Rock.










Much more so than whenever Rock has ever even _attempted_ to look classy.


----------



## un_pretti_er

"I am sexually attracted to the WWE ring. I wanna lick the ropes then suck on the turnbuckles. After that I want to hump the mat and fuck the underneath part of the ring."


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

While we are on the subject



> Had a dream a couple of nights ago where Ryback was eating me out. I was loving it. Then I looked down and saw that he was actually eating me and gobbling up my whole abdomen. Still fingered myself when I woke up though…


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^ These will eventually merit their own thread at this rate. It's best this thread not get flooded with these quotes. That last Ryback one was disturbing to say the least.


----------



## ThePhenomRises

Rocky Mark said:


> I bet it was when recording the RAW theme song by Anthrax, if you listened to the song you'll see voice cameos by Taker, Bret, and the Clique
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> [url
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0KCqI6yb70[/url]


Ah the memories. (Y)

LOL I just noticed that when the song says "get on your feet" and "turn up the heat", starting @ 0:55 it's actually Taker, Kliq, Bret etc! :lmao Used to think it was just random people.


----------



## Damien




----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao at that ryback one


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Not a pic, but damn funny:


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JY57




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## ben_fletch

@Vampyr, I like how Big show lifts his head up to see Nunzio get the shit speared outta him


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

vampyr, just leave man... You've won this thread five times over.


----------



## hardysno1fan

A$AP said:


> Forgot about that story. JR's choice of words are hilarious. :lmao


'marticulous effort'

-LOL


----------



## RyanPelley

A$AP said:


> Forgot about that story. JR's choice of words are hilarious. :lmao


JR seems offended and upset about the bowel movement.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## Damien




----------



## RobsYourUncle

This needs to be a smilie...:lol


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@Vampyr :lmao


----------



## hardysno1fan




----------



## Ruth

vampyr said:


> http://i.eho.st/pjfkowlc.jpg[img][/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NvM8V.png


----------



## Damien

Froot said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NvM8V.png


that whole meme never fails to make me laugh


----------



## JasonCage

virus21 said:


> And yet, AJ acts more like a whore.


She does it for free.


----------



## Ray




----------



## virus21

JasonCage said:


> She does it for free.


And....


----------



## EnemyOfMankind




----------



## Australian

the tna crowd seating pic is sad but absolutely hilarious haha


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## NeyNey

YAY!

More WWE universe in here!



























(Aaaww.  )


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

nikola123 said:


> wasnt that at eddys tribute show?


I don't remember entirely. It's been a while since i caught it on youtube, but if it was then it wouldn't surprise me. I cried when that episode aired and a few tears came down when I watched it on youtube.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

yes it was at 2:24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjawNT3wjZI


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy

wcw divas 










wwe divas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:agree: Stacey and Torrie.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Damn, how'd I forget about Major Gunns


----------



## blur

Major Gunns' a pornstar now. (Tylene Buck)


----------



## A$AP

Well that is a shocker. She doesn't look like the type of woman to resort to porn when low on money.






NAAT


----------



## xvampmanx

those diva pics arnt funny, there more like :damn


----------



## Damien

blur said:


> Major Gunns' a pornstar now. (Tylene Buck)


Doesn't surprise me


----------



## The-Rock-Says

Why hasn't anyone made a gif of Ryback throwing the letter? His Rybackers want it.

FEED RYBACKERS MORE!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

None of those gifs were really funny except maybe the first one and the over exaggerated stunner-sell.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Taker2theMoon said:


> None of those gifs were really funny except maybe the first one and the over exaggerated stunner-sell.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I guess? :kean


----------



## ssppeeddyy

now your pics are not funny


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

^^
nice



ssppeeddyy said:


> now your pics are not funny


Ah but you see the pictures I found at least attempt to use comedy or some sort of joke. A lot of yours were just generic gifs with two of them having any comedic element at all. In any case, I didn't post pictures to try and outbeat yours. I just wanted to contribute.

If it will end here...I'm sorry I criticized your gif choices?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Because midgets make everyone laugh:





































And something for everyone's happiness heading into the holiday season:


----------



## nikola123

@vampyr

hahahahahah she went flying


----------



## xvampmanx

that layla gif just reminds me of tim getting shocked on the fence in jurassic park, the way she flys.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## KO Bossy

Requesting a gif of the John Cena girl crying hysterically last night on Raw when he came out.


----------



## NeyNey

> Requesting a gif of the John Cena girl crying hysterically last night on Raw when he came out.


^This. 
PLEASE! 
Tried it myself, but I can't find a video of it on Youtube.


----------



## Mr. I

Eulonzo said:


> This. Fucking. Tumblr. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com


I love how you can easily tell which ones are virgins.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The girl was emotional about seeing Cena, why would y'all want a gif of that?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Ithil said:


> I love how you can easily tell which ones are virgins.


The Hornswoggle one. /DEAD


----------



## Damien




----------



## xvampmanx

that pic deserves the you know what logo.


----------



## Damien




----------



## NeyNey

WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> The girl was emotional about seeing Cena, why would y'all want a gif of that?


'Cause I love emotions.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## 1004holds

The Del Rio monthly planner is so spot on! Excellent!


----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris

ignore this post


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Takertheman said:


> ...


To be fair, his last matches with Cara and Ryder were pretty impressive, but man. :lol where does Rio stand as of now.


----------



## JY57




----------



## Damien




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Can we ban vampyr already? His gifs make me depressed that I'll never be able to contribute at his level.


----------



## xvampmanx

adrian_zombo said:


> Can we ban vampyr already? His gifs make me depressed that I'll never be able to contribute at his level.


i think he owns this thread now tbh.


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Damien

adrian_zombo said:


> Can we ban vampyr already? His gifs make me depressed that I'll never be able to contribute at his level.





xvampmanx said:


> i think he owns this thread now tbh.


----------



## Eulonzo

ssppeeddyy said:


> ]


DAT SELL. :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Eulonzo said:


> DAT SELL. :lmao


how can you do that ?


----------



## Necramonium

wtf is going on there


----------



## Damien

Necramonium said:


> wtf is going on there


----------



## ssppeeddyy

The-Rock-Says said:


> Why hasn't anyone made a gif of Ryback throwing the letter? His Rybackers want it.
> 
> FEED RYBACKERS MORE!


tried again


----------



## CALΔMITY

Poor Goldberg...


----------



## virus21




----------



## RFalcao




----------



## CALΔMITY

Kane and Mark Henry know how to jam!

Also that "Go to Sleep" Jericho meme actually creeped me out a little the more I looked at it.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler: big gif


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

The mustache ending Taker's streak...amazing!
Also, Shaemus as a can-can dancer...I can picture it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

nikola123 said:


> Holy crap,she seriously needs to do a sex tape,I dont care if she is getting fucked by triple h's huge ass nose i would still watch it and enjoy evrey minute of it


This might be one of the best things I've read. Context, irrelevant.


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

nikola123 said:


> Holy crap,she seriously needs to do a sex tape,*I dont care if she is getting fucked by triple h's huge ass nose i would still watch it and enjoy evrey minute of it*


Can't LOL to that gif of Steph, but I guess I can LOL to this. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## cactus_jack22




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

heh trying to remember if AJ has ever done a duck face in one of her photos/photo shoots. I'm almost certain she has at least once.


----------



## MECCA1

nikola123 said:


> Holy crap,she seriously needs to do a sex tape,I dont care if she is getting fucked by triple h's huge ass nose i would still watch it and enjoy evrey minute of it


If I was that cameraman I would be either fired or promoted .. bein put in a room alone with her, I wouldnt control myself at all. :young


----------



## -Extra-

Nothing better than some gay porn starring Bad Boy Bo Rotundo


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Good lord Extra... what have you done here?


----------



## wdotym

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9474j822t1qi6sml.jpg


----------



## Damien




----------



## DA

^ I shall be using that pic :westbrook2


----------



## Damien

loving the mustache


----------



## krai999




----------



## Damien




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## nikola123

BIG BOSS HAM!!!!


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## ssppeeddyy

not really funny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RyanPelley said:


> OMG.... :shocked: I miss Ariel.


----------



## virus21




----------



## HHHGame78

@Virus21 If that is Cena and not HBK on that Rushmore pic then that is funny, but not in a good way.

Speaking of Cena, check out his Bella's shirt. So true. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Sorrow Hill




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

With dem big boobs and Cena by her side, she could have been real high in the company right now. Probably would have buried Kelly Kelly, AJ, and CM punk.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Punkhead

Something I found on Wikipedia:


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## BOBORBK

^ Great picture


----------



## ZeDude




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Haha, Santinos fall down the ladder was great comedy.


----------



## Damien




----------



## rulb

Oh look, It's Juan Cena!


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Evil Neville

Vader


----------



## King Gimp

Love this one:








:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

@heelbook


..


----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## nikola123




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

nikola123 said:


>


:lmao 

that was funny.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Cookie Monster

Next needed is that damn monkey flip :lmao


----------



## Un0fficial




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Shazayum

i have never laughed so hard at a wrestling gif:


----------



## NoyK




----------



## -Extra-

Understandable miztake.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## Geeve

Ambrose was giving Jim Carrey and Dana Carvey a run for their money.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That Benoit/Vince gif is great.

Also...Ambrose...trying a little too hard, but it's still funny.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

So underrated, Jimmy Del Ray


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Berkajr

One of the biggest jokes in modern history of wrestling


----------



## Damien




----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao Ambrose looks constipated


----------



## Brimstone-x

vampyr said:


> ..


He reminds me of Bill Engvall or maybe Billy Bob Thornton in both of those pictures.


----------



## Oliver-94

Cookie Monster said:


> Next needed is that damn monkey flip :lmao


 This (Y)


----------



## Damien

see you in 6 months sin cara


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Sin Cara dying is funny from every angle:



















I'm sure a Brazzers logo can come into play here:










And finally, Dean "Blue Steel" Ambrose:


----------



## Hera




----------



## Damien




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## HHHGame78

^^ OMG that is awesome! :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## HHHGame78

@-Extra- lol Punk just wanted to get his hands on the one diva he hasn't been with yet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That is actually pretty cool. It makes me think magic school bus for some reason. Maybe a similar art style.


----------



## kregnaz

If Vince wants to do something genius, give them some time off and force them to learn sithar/guitar/pipes, and then at WM, announce the return of Jericho, dark lights, the jacket turns on, suddenly, three more jackets surrounding in the darkness, BANG, Jericho singing his new theme, generic Led Zeppelin ripoff, performed by 3MB :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris

wtf


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:vince3 :vince3 :vince3 THAT'S NOT HOW YOU KISS, DAMMIT


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy crap dat makeout... :artest3


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Damien




----------



## Gandhi

Couldn't resist,Lol'd hard at this one.

Edit : God damn image links.


----------



## Damien

the funny thing is seeing Cena get destroyed


----------



## Eclairal

It was funnier with the music of AJ


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien

whoops server went funny so double posted


----------



## hardysno1fan

It's great to see Bobby Lashely back 












...lol


----------



## hardysno1fan




----------



## RyanPelley

vampyr said:


> the funny thing is seeing Cena get destroyed


I'm still trying to figure out what the point of that move is? Cena should have been unharmed.


----------



## virus21

adrian_zombo said:


> snip


As creepy as Vince kissing Trish is, you got admit, at least he actually knows how


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## bme

Cena's face/chest were supposed to hit the mat but for some reason he landed on Big E's chest, happened again on SD.


----------



## Cookie Monster

It's Cena. What do you expect :lmao


----------



## 11rob2k

Came across this today it's an interactive animation of The Rock's return, It's very well made pretty funny to.

http://kapaeme.deviantart.com/art/The-Rock-Can-See-You-197662944

He has a few other wrestling pics on there to


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

RyanPelley said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the point of that move is? Cena should have been unharmed.


Cena fucked it up. His face is supposed to smash on the ground.


----------



## MrAxew

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Cena fucked it up. His face is supposed to smash on the ground.


I facepalmed so hard when Cena landed on his chest. Seriously, Cena is just pathetic.


----------



## -Extra-

You know the original 









here's the new


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## DogSaget

HEELKris said:


> wtf



Saw that as they panned the camera by it and wondered when it would come up on forums


----------



## roberta

krai999 said:


> [yo


so funny !


----------



## Meki




----------



## STEVALD

Pedo Cody


----------



## Damien




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Damien




----------



## VintageOrton




----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn Hunter had dat Farrah Fawcett hair. eppers


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## KO Bossy

virus21 said:


> [


That...is...amazing.


----------



## KO Bossy

Here's one to go with that other Pedo Cody one Crimson posted.


----------



## Damien




----------



## thegreatone388




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

:lmao


----------



## Evil Neville




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## #dealwithit

Grey beard Goldberg looks like such a badass. I still think it would be really cool if he could make a one off return. Imagine the pop if he came out in the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

Not exactly funny but I thought it was cool.










Undertaker from every WM match.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

It's funny that the "JOTM" belt looks better than the WWE title.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Damien




----------



## Alex DeLarge

vampyr said:


> ...


:lmao Seriously, how the hell did Akeem do that?


----------



## Cookie Monster

Never gets old. Still no idea how he managed to get through the middle rope.

:lmao at the crowd popping


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Cookie Monster said:


> It's funny that the "JOTM" belt looks better than the WWE title.


Hilariously funny.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Chismo




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Cookie Monster said:


> Never gets old. Still no idea how he managed to get through the middle rope.
> 
> :lmao at the crowd popping


He lined up the top rope but Bossman pushed it back so he missed and went through, it looks so cartoonish. Classic moment.


----------



## Ponpon




----------



## HEELKris

^ :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## RFalcao




----------



## Strongside

Cookie Monster said:


> [


Hahahaha. Best one yet so far.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## HiddenViolence

Not a pic but watevs:


----------



## Damien




----------



## HHHGame78

Do people even proof read their memes? Guess not.


----------



## Damien




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## NoyK




----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## ratedR3:16

^ book it mantaur vs the rock wm29 "the battle of the bramha bulls"


----------



## Ponpon




----------



## Damien




----------



## ZeDude




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## jackbhoy

has anyone got a link to the video where Austin cuts a dead serious promo and then out of know where doink the clown appears and sprays austin with fome and he gets a beat down?


----------



## jackbhoy

has anyone got a link to the video where Austin cuts a dead serious promo and then out of know where doink the clown appears and sprays austin with fome and he gets a beat down?


----------



## Jotunheim

ratedR3:16 said:


> ^ book it mantaur vs the rock wm29 "the battle of the bramha bulls"


that's a tauren tho :lmao


----------



## haribo

I love Kaitlyn's buns


----------



## RFalcao

she is beautifull


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien

haribo said:


> I love Kaitlyn's buns


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Bullseye




----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd

ssppeeddyy said:


> ...


right-click >>> save image as...


----------



## Damien




----------



## RFalcao




----------



## Ruth

Spoiler: Mick Foley Riding An Ostrich














Because fuck you.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

Japanese people are crazy.


----------



## Flux




----------



## Ruth

A$AP said:


> Japanese people are crazy.


http://www.cracked.com/article_19868_6-ways-japanese-wrestling-makes-wwe-look-sane.html


----------



## Damien




----------



## HiddenViolence

Been posted before. But people may have not seen it.


----------



## Nightingale

WWE presents Raw, starring AJ Lee and her Harem. XD


----------



## Damien




----------



## Yeah1993

Well on WWE's new show the wrestlers aren't allowed to strike each other on the head, so.......










also this happened


----------



## MrAxew

^

Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster

They aren't allowed to strike eachother in the head?


----------



## Yeah1993

Nope. When the show debuted and Ryder gave Regal the rough ryder they actually cut away from the ring to the crowd just so they didn't show a head/neck move on TV.


----------



## Cookie Monster

This companyyyy


----------



## HiddenViolence

How awkward that must be for the wrestlers.


----------



## CamillePunk

what a coke fiend


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Just went back 3-4 pages and didn't see this posted.


----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

He stuck on there like a dart :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence

:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## HiddenViolence

Gotta love that Flair sell!


----------



## Damien




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo




----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## HHHGame78

I found this on another site, credit to saysumthinfunnymike.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## virus21

^Epic


----------



## Damien




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Rock looks about as bored as I was during that match :lmao.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gandhi

I finally found Dunk20's avatar.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eclairal




----------



## Damien




----------



## NeyNey

:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## TKOK




----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Damien




----------



## Scorpion95




----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Beulah McGillicutty, wife of Tommy Dreamer, giving a piledriver to Francine.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Necramonium

Booker likes what he sees:


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## wAnxTa

^Booker's face should be an emoticon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

It was so funny (the segment) that I didn't even notice Booker's face looking like he wanted to laugh, the first time around. :lol


----------



## PROsniper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iygcpqKw0Yc
Not exactly a picture but its epic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao just surprised how much Cena is featured in it. real funny :lmao would be nice if Cena knows about this.


----------



## PROsniper

exactly what i thought these guys really like cena xD


----------



## Damien




----------



## FlemmingLemming




----------



## Damien




----------



## tommo010

Bookers face :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Humad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSHD40oOy4
i don't know why it didn't work when i put it between the youtube tags :\

can someone please fix this? XD


----------



## Shazayum




----------



## virus21




----------



## Hera

Glad Cena dresses it up outside of the ring. 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Of course Cena is able to wear shorts in winter :cool2. Still, nice pic.


----------



## kennedy=god

Who would've thought Bryan would get the sexier one.


----------



## smackdown1111

So they are an item afterall, eh. Well good for him, everyone should find happiness. And ya I always thought Brie was a little hotter, but Nikki is just as good looking.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## xvampmanx

after looking a Bryan, for some reason i think he needs regals real mans song.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Strongside




----------



## HHHGame78

^ Lil'Naitch is also a Damien Sandow fan. Even back then.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Sazer Ramon

kennedy=god said:


> Who would've thought Bryan would get the sexier one.



"If you ain't going Bryan there's no point in tryin... Oh YEEEEAAAAAHHH"

 - D Bry.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

That Ryder face should be a smiley


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## MTheBehemoth




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Name them...


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

^
Like fuck we will


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Name them...


Bret, Owen, Cornette, Yokozuna, Mr. Fuji, Taker, Bearer, Luger, HBK, Diesel, Razor, Bulldog, Macho, Hogan, Jimmy Hart, Brutus, Perfect, Rick & Scott Steiner, Doink, Dink, Million Dollar Man, IRS, Bundy, Bam Bam, sadly don't know the next 2, Kama?, don't know , Billy & Bart Gunn, JJ, Roadie, Headshrinkers, Crush, Bob Backlund, Mo, Mabel, King, Isaac Yankem, Bastion Booger, don't know, Luna, Jaques, Pierre, Johnny Polo, Alundra Blayze, Bull Nakano, Bertha Faye, Harvey Whippleman, Giant Gonzalez, Adam Bomb, Ludwig Borga, Duggan, Heavenly Bodies, Skip, Sunny, Hakushi, Kwang, Sparky Plugg, Aldo Montoya, HHH, Savio Vega?, Jacob & Eli Blu, don't know, Kamala, Clerance Mason, Max Moon, Mr. Hughes, Mantaur, Waylon Mercy, Duke The Dumpster, Barry Horowitz, Earthquake, Lawrence Taylor


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## Pappa Bacon

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Bret, Owen, Cornette, Yokozuna, Mr. Fuji, Taker, Bearer, Luger, HBK, Diesel, Razor, Bulldog, Macho, Hogan, Jimmy Hart, Brutus, Perfect, Rick & Scott Steiner, Doink, Dink, Million Dollar Man, IRS, Bundy, Bam Bam, sadly don't know the next 2, Kama?, don't know , Billy & Bart Gunn, JJ, Roadie, Headshrinkers, Crush, Bob Backlund, Mo, Mabel, King, Isaac Yankem, Bastion Booger, don't know, Luna, Jaques, Pierre, Johnny Polo, Alundra Blayze, Bull Nakano, Bertha Faye, Harvey Whippleman, Giant Gonzalez, Adam Bomb, Ludwig Borga, Duggan, Heavenly Bodies, Skip, Sunny, Hakushi, Kwang, Sparky Plugg, Aldo Montoya, HHH, Savio Vega?, Jacob & Eli Blu, don't know, Kamala, Clerance Mason, Max Moon, Mr. Hughes, Mantaur, Waylon Mercy, Duke The Dumpster, Barry Horowitz, Earthquake, Lawrence Taylor


The guy second from Bam Bam is Sid "Brock Sampson" Vicious.

Sent from my A110 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RyanPelley

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Name them...


Oh what the hell.

Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Jim Cornette, Yokozuna, Mr. Fuji, Undertaker, Paul Bearer, Lex Luger, Shawn Michaels, Diesel, Razor Ramon, British Bulldog, Randy Savage, Hulk Hogan, Jimmy Hart, Brutus Beefcake, Mr. Perfect, Rick Steiner, Scott Steiner, Doink, Dink, 123 Kid, Ted Dibiase, IRS, King Kong Bundy, Bam Bam Bigelow, Tatanka, Sid Justice, Kama, Nikoli Volkoff, Billy Gunn, Bart Gunn, Jeff Jarrett, The Roadie, Samu, Fatu, Crush, Bob Backlund, Mo, Mabel, Jerry Lawler, Issac Yankem, Bastion Booger, Sensational Sherri, Luna, The Quebecers, Johnny Polo, Alundra Blayze, Bull Nakano, Bertha Faye, Harvey Wimpleman, Giant Gonzalez, Ludvig Borga, Jim Duggan, Tom Pritchard, Jimmy Del Ray, Skip, Sunny, Hakushi, Kwang, Bob Holly, Aldo Montoya, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Savio Vega, Jacob & Eli Blu, The Plug, Kamala, Slick, Max Moon, Mr. Hughes, Mantaur, Waylon Mercy, Duke Droese, Barry Horowitz, Earthquake, Lawrence Taylor.


----------



## corkymccorkell

I'm guessing next to Bam Bam is Rick Martel or Steve "Mongo" Mcmichael and next to Bastion Booger is Johnny B Badd

or what the guy said above me..


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm sure the guy next to Jacob and Eli is Dean Douglas.

That picture is quality, although the range of gimmicks and characters go from very early 1993 to very late 1995.

Okay, that was an obscene amount of nit picking. Okay yeah I'm gutted I didn't get to name them first, god dammit.


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## TheVoiceless

Thanks....How are you suppose to put youtube vids on here? I just clicked the youtube button lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## RuthStar

TomasThunder619 said:


> Who is this and what is going on?


Victoria in 2008, dressed in Olympic Garb because it was a special match where all the divas dressed up like Olympians cause it was a Olympic year.. The match is below if you interested in watching..


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

TheVoiceless said:


> Thanks....How are you suppose to put youtube vids on here? I just clicked the youtube button lol


You don't put the entire link in, if that's what you did, just the last series of numbers/letters after the last =. I had a bit of problem when I first started posting vids, too.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## vanpalm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzMpABYgoYg

Not funny but spooky, go to 11:50 of this Laurel and Hardy episode, the painting on the wall looks a bit like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CruzControl

Many apologies if posted before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ and Mickie. Punk knows what's up. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## jackbhoy

vanpalm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzMpABYgoYg
> 
> Not funny but spooky, go to 11:50 of this Laurel and Hardy episode, the painting on the wall looks a bit like Daniel Bryan.


What the fuck it looks exactly like him? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruckus




----------



## virus21




----------



## Godfather-

And not funny, but I thought this was pretty cool:


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@Godfather I saw someone on Tumblr posting a lot of artwork of WWE stars and it was impressive. I saw some artwork similar to that piece with Punk doing the snow angels in the ring. Very impressive work.

Also saw a Sandow piece that was my fave of the bunch.


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## ssppeeddyy

looks weird on this pic


----------



## CALΔMITY

That blow-up puppet sell is amazing!


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## kregnaz

Taker2theMoon said:


> That blow-up puppet sell is amazing!


here is the full match:




almost 12 minutes of Kenny Omega being the GOAT entertainer :lmao


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Taker2theMoon said:


> Thank you for that, man. That quite possibly just made my day and was the best wrestling match I have seen in ever.


Look up Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega Vs Dino & Yoshihiko - DDT 05/04/2009, you'd love it. THE UNDERTAKER makes an appearance!!! :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

Needs. More. Heyman.


----------



## -Extra-

KingCal said:


> Look up Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega Vs Dino & Yoshihiko - DDT 05/04/2009, you'd love it. THE UNDERTAKER makes an appearance!!! :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## CALΔMITY

KingCal said:


> Look up Kota Ibushi & Kenny Omega Vs Dino & Yoshihiko - DDT 05/04/2009, you'd love it. THE UNDERTAKER makes an appearance!!! :lmao


I guess Extra beat me to it! I'm definitely going to try and find more of these videos. I was in tears when Taker puppet came out! Also... SWEETU CHINU MUSIKU! :krs


----------



## Yeah1993

I guess this isn't funny, but I had to post it:










^^^Bruiser Brody.


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Taker2theMoon said:


> Thank you for that, man. That quite possibly just made my day and was the best wrestling match I have seen in ever.


I now love Kenny Omega.


----------



## Coffey

Mr. Ziggles said:


> I never heard of Bruiser Brody.


*
WHAT THE FUCK!?*


----------



## Yeah1993

I suddenly want to see Randy Orton adopt Brody's gimmick.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

People would flip if Ziggles sold that blow up doll in the WWE. :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## KO Bossy

Walk-In said:


> *
> WHAT THE FUCK!?*


Yep, that's about the reaction I expected from you. 

Seriously, as soon as I saw him say he'd never heard of Bruiser Brody, I said "well, Walk-In is gonna lose his shit."


----------



## SonoShion

KENNY OMEGA IS GOD.


----------



## Ruckus

So much respect for that kid. :lmao

That kick at 3:26 was sweet.


----------



## Bushmaster

Crap job but after what happened last couple days.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mr. Ziggles said:


> I now love Kenny Omega.


So do I....so do I...


----------



## Damien




----------



## Godfather-

Punny.


----------



## Chismo

Walk-In said:


> *
> WHAT THE FUCK!?*


Are you really surprised?


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOLMoxley


----------



## razzathereaver

It's funny because they both suck.


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

The third one's the greatest sign of all time -


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## blur

Jericho looks totally epic in those pics.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## chargebeam

^ Not funny, but... alright!


----------



## CruzControl




----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Cookie Monster

The Fuck!?


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## mpredrox




----------



## RatedRviper

Jericho=Sam Winchester?!?


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## virus21




----------



## -Extra-

The Baddest Man on the Planet


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I don't really want him back on my screen tbh :side:


----------



## Yeah1993

I don't remember any point in his career where he did anything remotely entertaining other than him walking to the ring like a gigantic chicken being kind of funny.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

from a other forum


----------



## Damien




----------



## Wig Splitter

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't remember any point in his career where he did anything remotely entertaining other than him walking to the ring like a gigantic chicken being kind of funny.


Not true. I remember once he tried to do a Stretch Muffler on R-Truth. I squirted a bit of piss laughing.


----------



## A$AP

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A_fBYjGCAAEgesT.jpg


Someone needs to smiley Justin's face in the last picture there. :lol


----------



## Damien

not funny but cool


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Godfather-




----------



## virus21




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Scott Levy AKA RAVEN:


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Wig Splitter

Just wanted to post the whole gif of that Rey/ostrich mindfuck.










EDIT: Here's the whole commercial


----------



## ratedR3:16

^


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Hamada

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO DREAMER, Blake?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cheg

Oh, I can't post links until 10 posts. :cuss:


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## JY57




----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Emotion Blur

JY57 said:


> [Insert Daniel Bryan de-pushed pic here]


Nothing against you (don't know if you made it or not), but that picture is ridiculous. I like D-Bry as much as the next guy, but seriously, how easy is it to point out one person (in this case, AJ) and complain that they're getting pushed over DB? And is there any proof to say that DB losing at WM is in any way directly correlated to AJ's push? It's like those people that constantly whined whenever someone debuted or got pushed before Dean Ambrose. And it isn't even like DB is jobbing on Superstars, he's a tag team champ, and had debatably the best segment of 2012 (Anger Management). Bryan is just as over, if not more, than he was as WHC and doesn't need to be main eventing WM every freakin' year.


----------



## Damien




----------



## HEELKris

Emotion Blur said:


> Nothing against you (don't know if you made it or not), but that picture is ridiculous. I like D-Bry as much as the next guy, but seriously, how easy is it to point out one person (in this case, AJ) and complain that they're getting pushed over DB? And is there any proof to say that DB losing at WM is in any way directly correlated to AJ's push? It's like those people that constantly whined whenever someone debuted or got pushed before Dean Ambrose. And it isn't even like DB is jobbing on Superstars, he's a tag team champ, and had debatably the best segment of 2012 (Anger Management). Bryan is just as over, if not more, than he was as WHC and doesn't need to be main eventing WM every freakin' year.


yeah he has never main evented WM, therefore your argument is invalid


----------



## Yeah1993

Emotion Blur said:


> Nothing against you (don't know if you made it or not), but that picture is ridiculous. I like D-Bry as much as the next guy, but seriously, how easy is it to point out one person (in this case, AJ) and complain that they're getting pushed over DB? And is there any proof to say that DB losing at WM is in any way directly correlated to AJ's push? It's like those people that constantly whined whenever someone debuted or got pushed before Dean Ambrose. And it isn't even like DB is jobbing on Superstars, he's a tag team champ, and had debatably the best segment of 2012 (Anger Management). *Bryan is just as over, if not more, than he was as WHC* and doesn't need to be main eventing WM every freakin' year.


Bryan made the "Yes" thing big, AJ took it for a while, Bryan had to switch to "No". AJ was somehow given a higher position despite not even being a wrestler. Now Bryan is stuck in a borderline comedy tag team while AJ is a rival of the biggest name in wrestling. She pretty much rode his coattails and he didn't even get there. The bold part actually helps prove the pic right. Bryan is over, yet they, for whatever reason, dropped him from the main event scene while AJ is (still?) there.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ the Rock and Kevin pic, and the Melina gif.


----------



## Damien




----------



## kregnaz




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Bryan on wanting to be called the Dazzler (fucking hilarious):

http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-br...led-in-2013-wwe-app-exclusive-decemb-26080928


----------



## Damien




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## DA

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan on wanting to be called the Dazzler (fucking hilarious):
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-br...led-in-2013-wwe-app-exclusive-decemb-26080928


Sounded a bit like the Nature Boy in that video :flair

(Hope it was ok to quote this post since it's not a pic.)


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Damien




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Glad somebody else noticed how ridiculous that Bryan and AJ multi-picture post was. WWE should have just turned Bryan gay and had him in AJ's current spot, no?

WWE Creative Humour is right. Antonio has put his hands, and facen in some places where I don't think anybody should. He should start wearing gloves. And a gimp mask.


----------



## ben_fletch

The Big Red Magician?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## blur

^ not funny.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

you have a bad humor


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

ben_fletch said:


> The Big Red Magician?


Honestly for a second thought Penn was Joseph Park/Abyss.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Honestly for a second thought Penn was Joseph Park/Abyss.


Fuuuuuck I was just going to say the same thing, damn you. But yeah, shit they look almost identical.


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: Danger, quoted picture below, clicking may result in seeing something already posted, BE CAREFUL






ben_fletch said:


> The Big Red Magician?





Awesomwness times 3 

Let me guess, some liberal speech congress or something? Btw, Penn & Teller for Wrestlemania, I want Teller to "announce" Penn in sign language in front of a huge ass microphone :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## virus21

Melina and Maryse in a Brazzers video? Id watch that!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Mr. Anderson's beer bottle getting jerked off...


----------



## CALΔMITY

That unmasking of Vince pic is great! It fits so well.


----------



## Ray




----------



## HiddenViolence

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> .


:lol Yet John Cena is 'respectful' but bullies commentators and drops piles of shit on people.


----------



## Gandhi

If you listen to the song carefully,I swear you'll hear "LETS SLUT IT UP".
Now you'll never hear that song the same way ever again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

UMM IS DAT AJ GIF FIXED!!!? I don't remember her boobs looking so nice in that dress. DAMN I miss AJ/DB. 

Edit: This definitely needs a Brazzers logo.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## German Invasion

great Stuff


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## iSmackUdown

does anybody know what this is about or where it's from? or have a video link? 

looks to be daniel bryan vs tyson kidd but it might be someone else


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao at that bryan/kidd gif


----------



## MDizzle

There's the video. Wish the commentary was in English.


----------



## iSmackUdown

cool thanks for the links guys


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Steamboat, Kevin Sullivan, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, William Regal


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## MDizzle

Shazayum said:


> It IS in English. Or was that a joke?


My god, I'm an idiot. I heard an awful accent and I just assumed it was in something other than English. It was just Santino...:no:


----------



## DogSaget

MDizzle said:


> My god, I'm an idiot. I heard an awful accent and I just assumed it was in something other than English. It was just Santino...:no:


If you aren't paying that much attention it really does sound like a foreign language


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

papalimadeltapld tumblr:










That Wade gif is beyond GOAT. :lmao


----------



## Biast




----------



## virus21




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Shazayum

MDizzle said:


> My god, I'm an idiot. I heard an awful accent and I just assumed it was in something other than English. It was just Santino...:no:


haha, no worries. It sounded like a foreign language to me at first as well.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Biast




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## BigEvil2012

he could be original undertaker...


----------



## ben_fletch

Ugh


----------



## virus21




----------



## -Extra-

5th Horsemen, Pat Barry


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Necramonium said:


> it really is the 80's all over again:


em why ? found that on pro wrestling


----------



## HerbUWF

I've never found those Stone Cold ET things funny. Like at all..


----------



## Hamada




----------



## DegenerateXX

ssppeeddyy said:


> *insert gifs here*


LMAO @ Shawn Michaels and Melina. Also, DAT OVERSELL.


----------



## TOM MADISON

http://9gag.com/gag/6279048


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JY57




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Dunk20




----------



## HHHGame78

And....... here's.... Cookie Puss!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LoL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Strange..


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Godfather-

fucking Heyman :lol


----------



## Abstrakt

Godfather- said:


> fucking Heyman :lol


Indeed, especially your sig. Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Heymans shoulders must be getting ripped from holding the title up in the air so much.


----------



## STEVALD

Not funny, but awesome


----------



## -Extra-

*@brawlerreal

In 1996, faced @TheRock in his very first @WWE match. #OneMoreTime #TheGreatOne pic.twitter.com/vUvbOtvX *


----------



## Raizel

So I saw someone post a similar image on r/SquaredCircle today, had to ask for a template and make this!


----------



## Eulonzo

Abstrakt said:


> Indeed, especially your sig. Makes me laugh every time I look at it.


I second this. His face is hilarious in that signature. :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xvampmanx

cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie, cant stop looking at torrie "dead"


----------



## DA

Page bookmarked for Torrie


----------



## DualShock




----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: Contextual quoted picture, may still FUCK UP THIS THREAD FOR GOOD BECAUSE IT'S A QUOTE ZOMFG. Be careful when clicking






ssppeeddyy said:


>










I'd watch it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Man, to think of what the divas used to parade around in...I miss it.


----------



## RyanPelley

Triple H's Sunny / HBK comment... Hilarious.


----------



## Skullduggery

Torrie gif saved


----------



## CALΔMITY

First blowup puppets and now invisible wrestlers. Thank you, kreg. :lelbron


----------



## Alex DeLarge

In response to Superstar Billy Graham


----------



## NoyK




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao JeriBOSS.


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

@TheVoiceless

The truth was spoken.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## ben_fletch

Ryback & The Shield rehearsing the TLC finish


----------



## mrmacman




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

^ These aren't funny in the least bit.


But they are boner inducing


----------



## Abstrakt

adrian_zombo said:


> ^ These aren't funny in the least bit.
> 
> 
> But they are boner inducing


Yea, I was scrolling down the page at lighting speed looking for new posts and managed to catch that post very quickly lol.


----------



## xvampmanx

Now thats some good HLA


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## iSmackUdown

warning, incoming gifs


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## virus21

Not that I mind the hot Torrie stuff, but this isn't really the thread for them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Primo and Epico chilling with the GOAT. 

:cool2

Pretty sure that's Goldberg on the left in the blue hat.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## JY57

damn


----------



## Honey Bucket

That is definitely not Goldberg in that pic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> That is definitely not Goldberg in that pic.


:jordan

And yes, DAT DB beard is getting ridiculous. I actually don't even know if he'll look better without it anymore lol. But I really think WWE wants him to keep it for his gimmick whether he likes it or not.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Necramonium

Gotta love how he handled that pyro fail.


----------



## A$AP

It was supposed to fail. He imitated Goldberg's entrances.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Marrow

Was watching the NXT DX segment on WWE.com and noticed this:

















(Bonus points for Shawn's 'I see what you did there' face)


----------



## SonoShion

Not funny but greatness.


----------



## -Extra-

Speaking of videos, are there any Freight Train matches free on internet or you have to buy 5$ wrestling?
Those videos were he talks make him look like a better speaker than Rock on Monday. unk2


----------



## Ruth

Spoiler: Big image


----------



## haribo

unk2


----------



## blur

Credits to TehBrain.


----------



## Gandhi

Just made this using shitty paint,Couldn't resist.










Somebody please make a better version.


----------



## A$AP

Gandhi said:


> Just made this using shitty paint,Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> Somebody please make a better version.


That's pretty bad. And you should feel bad.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Gandhi said:


> .


Looks like he has a deformity.


----------



## blur

rofl that looked so horrible i actually laughed


----------



## -Extra-

The Dazzler









Big Shows phone









Slammy got lucky


----------



## Gandhi

A$AP said:


> That's pretty bad. And you should feel bad.


I know its bad,Though I don't feel bad at all :delpiero



blur said:


> rofl that looked so horrible i actually laughed


----------



## blur




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Gandhi said:


> Just made this using shitty paint,Couldn't resist.
> 
> Somebody please make a better version.


punk is to white


----------



## CJ




----------



## Stipps

Was watching Batman Forever the other day and I imagined this scene but with Daniel Bryan Instead, so I tried to create my own version 








here's the clip in the film at 1:12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YywL43-xu8


----------



## -Extra-

The single greatest wrestling song.
:Rock3 unk2




http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=fYnh2X-FBw4


----------



## Gandhi

why2cj said:


> .


Good stuff man! Glad someone actually did it.


----------



## CJ

Gandhi said:


> Good stuff man! Glad someone actually did it.


I had already cut it out for the smiley thread so no problem.


----------



## ZackDanielson

ben_fletch said:


> Ryback & The Shield rehearsing the TLC finish



How you obtain this picture?


----------



## -Extra-

^photoshop unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ziggles handling AJ like she's drunk fixing her shirt.


----------



## The Dazzler

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xw...nr-720p-hdtv-07-01-2013-part4_sport&start=247

Watch the guy in the blue t-shirt behind king. WTF? lol


And I got bored, so I made this.


----------



## thatswascool

xD7oom said:


> ]


1 word EPIC!!!!!


----------



## -Extra-

A tribute to Eve, if that story about her leaving is true


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## HerbUWF

Warrior secret CM Punk fan.


----------



## JOPACHKA

*JezzzuzMania!*








pattern:
http://i51.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0114/49/d2d6b7316ffbba410f9e921efd0af449.png


----------



## Undashing Rom

Can someone post AJ's wardrobe malfunction from Smackdown? 
That was HOT.


----------



## Raizel

Undashing Rom said:


> Can someone post AJ's wardrobe malfunction from Smackdown?
> That was HOT.


Say what? brb watching smackdown


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Undashing Rom said:


> Can someone post AJ's wardrobe malfunction from Smackdown?
> That was HOT.


WOW section.










screen caps from SD, almost looks like she has something stuck in her teeth. lol


----------



## xvampmanx

im looking at swagger ROCKS post and i look a AJ then look below at his sig. could we get them to be a tag team pleeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge

Does anyone have the meme where it's Cena from Extreme Rules saying "I gotta leave..." then on the bottom is a picture of him from the Raw that says "Nah, just playing. I love you guys!".


----------



## -Extra-

xvampmanx said:


> im looking at swagger ROCKS post and i look a AJ then look below at his sig. could we get them to be a tag team pleeeeeeeeeeeease.


AJ teaming with an underage ******? unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

xvampmanx said:


> im looking at swagger ROCKS post and i look a AJ then look below at his sig. could we get them to be a tag team pleeeeeeeeeeeease.


Too epic, can't have nice things...


----------



## LegendSeeker

Damn they tried Ryder


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## dougfisher_05

Necramonium said:


> Gotta love how he handled that pyro fail.


it wasn't a fail...


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## hardysno1fan

Gandhi said:


> ]


These comic strips are boring and not funny.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

punk 20years later as drug addict 








cena 30years later as drug addict 








aj in 30years


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Cactus




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cactus, I love you. :lol


----------



## Three Dog

I came across the ending of a botchamania that gave me a good laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01_VJpnJ8fE


----------



## DA

:lol at Flair in that video, wasn't expecting it


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I found this old pic I made.


----------



## syrusriddick

I love this thread

Not funny but...


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HOLY SHIT at Big Show leaping up off his fat ass.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Ted Dibiase sighting!


----------



## Damien




----------



## BornBad




----------



## Bo Wyatt

This one is bizarre, but bizarre funny.


----------



## Damien

I love Punk like this


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL love it when people do the serious thing, and then it leads to "aaahhh come over here and give me a hug, buddy"


----------



## superfudge

syrusriddick said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Not funny but...


Wow! Puts Shawn Michaels to shame.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Chismo

LOL at Booker T's gif. :lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

I saw him live in 2009 and he was in a good shape.


----------



## xvampmanx

is that renee dupree?


----------



## Wig Splitter

Crack is one helluva drug.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Rocky Mark

Mike Chioda no-selling dat brawl


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Sazer Ramon

JoeRulz said:


> LOL at Booker T's gif. :lmao


That guy in your signature..

I have had sex with his 23 year old niece maaaaaaany times


----------



## Cookie Monster

Renee Dupree vs. Antonio Cesaro in a who has bigger areola match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## mrmacman




----------



## Cactus




----------



## Flux

^ Big Show's Big Pose


----------



## Cactus

It's more to do with the text at the bottom...


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao


----------



## Flux

I didn't even see that :lmao


----------



## Twisted14

lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I'm surprised WCW didn't do a Nig Show gimmick when they were using things like G.I. Bro to be racist.

Alternative response: "ALASKA, WE COMIN' FO' YOU, N***A!!!" - Layla


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## mDp




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I really don't think ssppeeddyy is aware that this is a "funny wrestling pictures" thread as opposed to just random-ass gifs. Seriously.


----------



## Three Dog

adrian_zombo said:


> I really don't think ssppeeddyy is aware that this is a "funny wrestling pictures" thread as opposed to just random-ass gifs. Seriously.


indeed! 
i know they are old but these are classics


----------



## Monday Jericho

Thread fell off tbh.


----------



## Ether

http://www.wwe.com/search/all/diva who has had sex with everyone on the roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Rated Phenomenal

adrian_zombo said:


> I'm surprised WCW didn't do a Nig Show gimmick when they were using things like G.I. Bro to be racist.
> 
> Alternative response: "ALASKA, WE COMIN' FO' YOU, N***A!!!" - Layla



I just got a mental image of Show coming out in black face lmao.


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## virus21




----------



## Kyle_C_Haight




----------



## themosayat

adrian_zombo said:


> I really don't think ssppeeddyy is aware that this is a "funny wrestling pictures" thread as opposed to just random-ass gifs. Seriously.


am I the only one who actully laughs (or at least smiles) at people getting hurt in an awesome wrestling move gif ?!


----------



## Wig Splitter

This joint caved in after the original thread was closed and all the good posters left. All that's left is shitty posters reuploading generic shit from Google images.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

themosayat said:


> am I the only one who actully laughs (or at least smiles) at people getting hurt in an awesome wrestling move gif ?!


Oh, I'm not saying that some of his / her posts are epic - there's some great moves (and some wonderful diva gifs...) - but no, doesn't make me laugh. 


Although I will say that sometimes it IS funny when someone botches - as long as it isn't too serious of an injury


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

@ vampyr: that Eve and Booker T pic was exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Diesel_124

Now that's "funny".


----------



## HankHill_85

I just think this is neat. CM Punk training with Al freaking Bundy (actor Ed O'Neill, currently starring on Modern Family, but he'll always be Al Bundy to me). And whoever doesn't know which one is Al, shame on you...


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## RyanPelley

HankHill_85 said:


> I just think this is neat. CM Punk training with Al freaking Bundy (actor Ed O'Neill, currently starring on Modern Family, but he'll always be Al Bundy to me). And whoever doesn't know which one is Al, shame on you...


"Uhh, no Peg." (Toilet flushes)

This picture is fucking awesome. Al Bundy (I agree with you, he's Al Bundy to me) is the man, and Punk actually looks cool here.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l20KNuWEuk

One of (if not THE) the best Botchamania endings Maffew has done. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Strongside




----------



## xvampmanx

the only thing missing from the cmpunk/al bundy pic is heyman with the title.


----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Bl0ndie

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


Oh my goodness.. SO much fucking better!


----------



## CALΔMITY

adrian_zombo said:


> I really don't think ssppeeddyy is aware that this is a "funny wrestling pictures" thread as opposed to just random-ass gifs. Seriously.


There are a few people who seem to be unaware of what this thread is supposed to be about. God forbid one actually speaks their opinion and says another's post isn't funny without the other getting butthurt. 



Salt Upon Wounds said:


> This joint caved in after the original thread was closed and all the good posters left. All that's left is shitty posters reuploading generic shit from Google images.


I still don't see why the old thread had to close down. The mods could have just said to cut the shit out of posting screenies of WWE.com search results.

I found this on a wweconfessions tumblr.









Generally on tumblr

















I thought this was kinda silly


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Taker2theMoon said:


> There are a few people who seem to be unaware of what this thread is supposed to be about. God forbid one actually speaks their opinion and says another's post isn't funny without the other getting butthurt.
> 
> ]


the stone cold gif was funny  

this last site is for my taste not funny

even this one is not funny. but i dont care.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## dxbender

McMahon-Helmsley Era 2.0!


----------



## TheVoiceless

Skip to about 1:07 to see the wrestling part


----------



## blur

http://theadventuresoftylerandryan.blogspot.com/


----------



## Three Dog

haha maffew=genius
cant say it enough hahaha


----------



## Three Dog

this had me laughing so hard my face hurts 
last one i promise hahaha


----------



## Chi Town Punk

dxbender said:


> McMahon-Helmsley Era 2.0!


:lmao Otunga wish he was WWE champ. :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

Punk's #1 Fan said:


> :lmao Otunga wish he was WWE champ. :lmao


right thats the closest he'll ever be to that title :lmao


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Credit in the top right. This picture made me legit laugh out loud haha.


----------



## dexterkim

Phenomenal X said:


>


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Jack Swagger for Antonio Cesaro will be just like The Patriot for Bret Hart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ssppeeddyy

first like, oh dolph !










ouch










you can have him big e


----------



## Three Dog

so THATS what Edge is up to these days!!!


----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ziggles being caught by Big E and Roman Reigns are :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

with all the ric flair talk going around i figured id post this!! i got a huge laugh out of it
Maffew=god


----------



## Phenomenal X




----------



## Keezers

the meme text pics are getting old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shane, Rock, Vince, HBK:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## kregnaz




----------



## krai999

Phenomenal X said:


>


actually it was bryan danielson that was the original best in the world since 2005


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Chi Town Punk

ssppeeddyy said:


>


when did this happen?


----------



## CALΔMITY

That pic of Orton hugging Barney is both silly and a little frightening at the same time.


----------



## Three Dog

Taker2theMoon said:


> That pic of Orton hugging Barney is both silly and a little frightening at the same time.


hahaha i can just picture it after the picture was snapped cole ran in just in time to shout an RKO FROM OUTTA NOOOOWHERE! as randy rkos the guy in the costume and the head pops off lol


----------



## ATF




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Those Punk gifs reversing the five knuckle shuffle are hilarious. :lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao RKO OUTTA NOWHERE ON HOGAN


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l20KNuWEuk
> 
> One of (if not THE) the best Botchamania endings Maffew has done. :lmao :lmao :lmao


That.Is.Amazing.


----------



## haribo

Not a picture (unless I were to screen grab it), but this made me laugh:

@BigELangston: People, "RyBlack" is unimaginative & dull. On the other hand, "Choc Lesnar" made me audibly laugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Fair play for Big E for having a bit of banter about it.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

haribo said:


> Not a picture (unless I were to screen grab it), but this made me laugh:
> 
> @BigELangston: People, "RyBlack" is unimaginative & dull. On the other hand, "Choc Lesnar" made me audibly laugh.


UhOh, BigE has the twitter NOW


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

^ LMAO! Darren Young on the right side of Jericho's throne. :young2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:delrio


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Choc Lesnar

ssppeeddyy said:


>


You really have no understanding of the "funny" concept huh. You have an nWo avatar though so that instantly makes you an enlightened badass wrestling fan....:


----------



## obby




----------



## Stooge22

Does the rock own any other articles of clothing other then sweatpants, shorts, and workout tops?


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Can somebody make a gif. of Titus O'Neil from last night, where he was whistlin' and dancing in the rhytm? GOLD MOMENT, I LOLD SO HARD *


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Choc Lesnar said:


> You really have no understanding of the "funny" concept huh. You have an nWo avatar though so that instantly makes you an enlightened badass wrestling fan....:


then bring your definition of funny


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Three Dog

it makes you laugh the longer you watch it hahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster

Old man in the Cena shirt.. "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" :lmao


----------



## Three Dog

Cookie Monster said:


> Old man in the Cena shirt.. "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" :lmao


:lmao and the guy behind the ref like "idk why im here!!" :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hugged myself since no one else was in the room with me.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

From last night's show... edit this how you will:










Use this as your new avatar:










and, lastly, Miz gives a lesson in how to do a Figure Four:

(STEP 1)










(STEP 2)










(STEP 3)


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Cookie Monster said:


> Old man in the Cena shirt.. "noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" :lmao


Actually, he was booing. But whatevs...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh the good ol' Figure Four...:flair3


----------



## Godfather-




----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Not funny...

Amazing!


----------



## MrSmallPackage




----------



## Cookie Monster

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Actually, he was booing. But whatevs...


NAAAAAAAAAAH, YOU DONT FUCKING SAY.

fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley

The Dude said:


> it makes you laugh the longer you watch it hahahaha


Haha, that's hilarious! The guy behind the referees, before contact is made, is just like- "Oh for fuck sake."


----------



## slatersgonnaslate

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Actually, he was booing. But whatevs...


Is he booing ? Or is he saying boo-urns ? 


I was saying boo-urns


----------



## -Extra-

*@ZackRyder*
I ordered a Zack Ryder fathead from @WWEShop and this is what I get? #areyouseriousbro http://pic.twitter.com/MYPalMz8


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Necramonium

Godfather- said:


>


That got a good giggle from me. X-D


----------



## xvampmanx

ricardo must do a gangnam stlye video now.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Godfather- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

Well atleast Alex is leading somebody.


----------



## KO Bossy

Rock: "This is the last time I love my woman every day of the month..."
















Yeah, I went there.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

-Extra- said:


>


I LOLED its kinda funny WWE Makes it seem like only Cena does make a wish


----------



## Flux

-Extra- said:


> *@ZackRyder*
> I ordered a Zack Ryder fathead from @WWEShop and this is what I get? #areyouseriousbro http://pic.twitter.com/MYPalMz8


He ordered his own merch? Why does he mark for himself so much?


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Fans,this is the greatest night in the history of our sport!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

cena is no longer pg era


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RaneGaming said:


> I LOLED its kinda funny WWE Makes it seem like only Cena does make a wish


Yup.


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## mDp

http://instagram.com/p/U1mZBEN9Sh/


----------



## CALΔMITY

xvampmanx said:


> ricardo must do a gangnam stlye video now.


Yes, those gifs are great! Ricardo is the GOAT of this era.


----------



## mDp

Taker2theMoon said:


> Yes, those gifs are great! Ricardo is the GOAT of this era.


He's the greatest of all time of this area?


----------



## CALΔMITY

mDp said:


> He's the greatest of all time of this area?


I see what you did there.
I see what I did there...
Sure why not. :jpl


----------



## Choc Lesnar

The Cynical Heel said:


>


Vince wouldnt turn Cena heel for 1 million dollar bill notes let alone imaginary thumbs ups on Facebook lol.


----------



## haribo

:bron


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

This was just on Botchamania page. I don't know if we could call it funny to be honest, but nowhere else to post it where it would be seen. I suppose some people would find it funny!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I was just about to post that :lol


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This was just on Botchamania page. I don't know if we could call it funny to be honest, but nowhere else to post it where it would be seen. I suppose some people would find it funny!


"OMGZ HES SO GASSED. RHYNO CARRIED HIM THE WHOLE MATCH!!!!!" 

As I have said multiple times on here, Rock sells like a GAWD. :rock


----------



## Jairus Cain

Why on earth would that be a clip from a Botchamania page? That's not Rock botching, that's Rock making Rhino's Gore like a deadly finish.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jairus Cain said:


> Why on earth would that be a clip from a Botchamania page? That's not Rock botching, that's Rock making Rhino's Gore like a deadly finish.


I think it's when the gif starts. It happens too quick to tell, but it looks like a botched reaction to a kick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This was just on Botchamania page. I don't know if we could call it funny to be honest, but nowhere else to post it where it would be seen. I suppose some people would find it funny!


:lmao Fucking amazing bump.


----------



## Dyke Scratchinbush

PLEASE! Stop quoting the pictures. There is no need for the same pic/gif to be on the same page 3 times.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

**** Scratchinbush said:


> PLEASE! Stop quoting the pictures. There is no need for the same pic/gif to be on the same page 3 times.


:cool2

Sorry moderator I didn't see you and your total of 1 posts there.


----------



## Dyke Scratchinbush

Choc Lesnar said:


> :cool2
> 
> Sorry moderator I didn't see you and your total of 1 posts there.


I, like many people like to get on here simply to look at pics, not the same pics over and over with your dull comments. Plus, it is amazing that I am so new like you pointed out yet i actually read the rules.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

**** Scratchinbush said:


> I, like many people like to get on here simply to look at pics, not the same pics over and over with your dull comments. Plus, it is amazing that I am so new like you pointed out yet *i actually read the rules.*


----------



## FourWinds

**** Scratchinbush said:


> I, like many people like to get on here simply to look at pics, not the same pics over and over with your dull comments. Plus, it is amazing that I am so new like you pointed out yet i actually read the rules.


Oh get fucked! So you come here to lurk and bitch about others yet you contribute nothing?


----------



## CALΔMITY

**** Scratchinbush said:


> PLEASE! Stop quoting the pictures. There is no need for the same pic/gif to be on the same page 3 times.


They'll automatically go away in due time. You're lucky the mod who made this thread is anal about pictures being quoted as well.


----------



## Mike Honcho

Who gives a shit about post count? Stop fucking up.


----------



## JChuyT17

all these pictures are great :lol


----------



## Undashing Rom




----------



## Twisted14

Man those guys are wacky.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I like Big E using big words when his mic time in WWE has consisted of "UH OHH, I GOT THE MIC NOW!"


----------



## JY57




----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

FluxCapacitor said:


> He ordered his own merch? Why does he mark for himself so much?


Haha. I think maybe it was a joke.



Jairus Cain said:


> Why on earth would that be a clip from a Botchamania page? That's not Rock botching, that's Rock making Rhino's Gore like a deadly finish.


I don't think it was looked upon as a botch mate, just a cool gif. If anything, maybe Rock's neck snapped back but that's guessing, it wasn't posted as a Rock botch just rather a cool gif.

Does the amount of pictures make the site run slow or something? I've got no problem with seeing the same picture a few times, especially because some go without reward because people don't know which ones are being talked about. Understand if they're huge, but if it's just a funny pic then unless it affects the site, would be nice to see peoples opinions on them whilst not having to look to see which one they are. Obviously quoting a multi-picture thread with one word that happened a lot in the old thread is crap.

Loved the lad saying he only has 3 posts and just came to look at pictures but read the rules. Someone joining to reinforce the rules is classic.

A request as well, does anybody have a picture of a fed in Japan where someone is giving another wrestler a big boot, but it's legitimately given whilst wearing a novelty boot about 20 sizes too big!? Looked for it for ages!


----------



## Rock316AE

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This was just on Botchamania page. I don't know if we could call it funny to be honest, but nowhere else to post it where it would be seen. I suppose some people would find it funny!


Fucking incredible. Best spear/gore selling I have ever seen. And it wasn't even the best angle:

4:30


----------



## ratedR3:16

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> This was just on Botchamania page. I don't know if we could call it funny to be honest, but nowhere else to post it where it would be seen. I suppose some people would find it funny!


wow can't stop watching it


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

SIN CARA MADE FIRST GIF :rock


----------



## PacoAwesome

-Extra- said:


>


Ah, good old Trent lmao.


----------



## jtyrone




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Cookie Monster

What's funny?


----------



## SUPER HANS

This thread sucks now.


----------



## Monday Jericho

ashes11 said:


> This thread sucks now.


So badly.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dolph found Waldo!


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Necramonium

Saw this uploaded on youtube today:










GJEE, I WONDER WHO WON THIS MATCH! :HHH2


----------



## Cubed

Maybe this thread should be renamed from funny pictures to just pictures? I like the gifs and the hotties and the like.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Rocky Mark

:lmao

Y2FuckingAwesome ?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Cubed said:


> Maybe this thread should be renamed from funny pictures to just pictures? I like the gifs and the hotties and the like.


More like "Interesting Wrestling Pictures". And the fuckers that cry, because there are not only "FUNNY" pictures, can shut their mouths.:flip


----------



## englishtaker27

I actually think this thread is a nice representation of popular opinion on here

Jan 2012:
"Why is thread not a sticky? Why won't the powers that be listen to us"

**Thread got made sticky, got overpushed, repacked as Funny Wrestling Pictures II**

Jan 2013:
"This thread is stale"


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I think people need to think that if you don't like something or find it funny, others might. Doesn't mean it's bad.

Haha, Jericho in a maid outfit... Where is that from!?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

LOL Chris


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

There you go ssppeeddyy you're learning! :hogan



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I think people need to think that if you don't like something or find it funny, others might. Doesn't mean it's bad.


I agree. I couldn't care less if someone doesn't share my sense of humor, but usually my only complaint about the content is that quite a few folks just post normal, badass, or sexy pictures/gifs that have no intent to be funny.

A looping gif of AJ sensually moving her ass? Some find it sexy, but I failed to see anything funny about it.

A picture of Stephanie with shopped boobs that have a silly message over them? That was meant to be funny at least to some degree.

A gif of just a regular segment of a match that has no botch, no silly faces, and nothing too out of the ordinary? Whether it's a badass or dull gif it obviously wasn't meant to be funny.

A picture with some meme-like message on it trying to make some comedic point? Some I will find funny. Some others won't find funny, but the point remains that it was at least *made for* comedic value.

If the theme/title of this thread WAS more broad then I wouldn't give a shit, but this is a thread for images, gifs, and vids that are *intended* to make us laugh.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Andre the troll face


----------



## virus21

Funny, sexy? Why not both!


----------



## CALΔMITY

virus21 said:


> Funny, sexy? Why not both!


Nothing wrong with both. 
That was silly.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Perfect.Insanity said:


> [Insert the "Cena can't fight/wrestle/promo" picture here]


I know it's meant to be funny and not taken too seriously, but fuck it.

I may not like Cena in the least, but it's not entirely fair to say that one guy can't do something if you compare them to the best in each category.

Now if each pic of Cena said he was the *best* at fighting/promos/wrestling it would be different, but you could interchange Cena with pretty much any other wrestler and it would be applicable. No one is going to be better at fighting than Brock, better at promo-cutting than The Rock, and well, I don't know why Punk is the poster-boy for "wrestling" but that's a different argument altogether.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Emotion Blur said:


> I know it's meant to be funny and not taken too seriously, but fuck it.
> 
> I may not like Cena in the least, but it's not entirely fair to say that one guy can't do something if you compare them to the best in each category.
> 
> Now if each pic of Cena said he was the *best* at fighting/promos/wrestling it would be different, but you could interchange Cena with pretty much any other wrestler and it would be applicable. No one is going to be better at fighting than Brock, better at promo-cutting than The Rock, and well, I don't know why Punk is the poster-boy for "wrestling" but that's a different argument altogether.


Do you know whats really funny?

The propaganda WWE pull for Cena and how they putted him on a pedestal to which he doesn't belong to in the first place. They portray him as 'the man' in everything, but in reality he isn't 'the man' in anything. In the end of his career they will rate him next to the best ever to have stepped in a ring, thought he can only lays their boots.

I'm not blind hating him,because I've seen good promos and matches from him. Thing is there is a big difference from being a semi-good main eventer and a legendary face of a company.

Point is - he isn't the best in anything.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## syrusriddick

Dat Miz



















Shane-O-Mac



















And Some Sexy



















Sorry for the one extra post


----------



## James1o1o

Shane McMahon is the greatest spot monkey of all time.


----------



## xvampmanx

all that sable gif. needs now is this. :brock


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

James1o1o said:


> Shane McMahon is the greatest spot monkey of all time.


Hope 1 day they release Video of Simba(Shane) falling from hell in a cell twice


----------



## dude69

ashes11 said:


> This thread sucks now.


The 1st Funny Pics thread, for the 1st 300 or so pages were the best


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HOLY SHIT @ SHANE :mark: dude is unbelievable when it comes to spots. Wonder if his father ever asked him "son, are you sure about this one? I mean you reeeeeaaalllyy don't have to do this".


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow Miz has got dem legs... :damn


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Taker2theMoon said:


> Wow Miz has got dem legs... :damn


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

SHIT DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Ruth




----------



## James1o1o

Spoiler Alert:


----------



## kregnaz

Samoa "Zero Fucks Given" Joooooeeeeee:










































(classics from wrestlingwithtext, I miss the updates )


----------



## Choc Lesnar

James1o1o said:


> Spoiler Alert:


Brb drinking bleach.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Rocky Mark

Justin Roberts with The Rock and CM Punk in 1999 

and please don't give me the "oh this is funny pictures thread and this is funny" garbage, the last two pages there weren't even enough pictures because you were discussing it


----------



## Undashing Rom

Not exactly a funny picture, but worth watching:


----------



## jackbhoy

the more I watch those Joe video's the more I laugh :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheStudOfEngland said:


>


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## A$AP

BigEvil2012 said:


>


You gunna cry? :ex:


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Steve Awesome




----------



## Ryan

Checked the last 10 or so pages and don't remember seeing it before so pretty sure it's not a repost.


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Steve Awesome

Here's hoping I don't get banned...


----------



## thatswascool

nice ths thread just gonna be great


----------



## Chismo

Steve Awesome said:


> Here's hoping I don't get banned...


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

That McMahon gif is hilarious and disturbing in equal measure. What the hell is it even from?


----------



## TKOK

isn't that from Girl with the Dragon Tatoo?


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Vex said:


>


That mother fucking face.


----------



## NoyK

Steve Awesome said:


> Here's hoping I don't get banned...


FUCK, I CAN'T BREATHE :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Rocky Mark said:


> Justin Roberts with The Rock and CM Punk in 1999
> 
> and please don't give me the "oh this is funny pictures thread and this *isn't* funny" garbage, *the last two pages there weren't even enough pictures because you were discussing it*


Fixed that for ya. In any case, why post a picture you don't expect to be very funny? Maybe you did think it was funny, but for now your attitude in your post says otherwise. That's no excuse to derail the thread. There's nothing wrong in saying what you think about a picture one finds funny. 

On another note...damn that fucking Vince gif. Had me laughin' for a good minute.


----------



## Three Dog

its so much funnier the longer you watch it :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy shit what? My legs feel weird every time it loops.
The funniest part for me is the way Rocky rolls out of it.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Taker2theMoon said:


> Holy shit what? My legs feel weird every time it loops.
> The funniest part for me is the way Rocky rolls out of it.


So hard to watch, I knew it was going to happen when they stood up on it. Rock must be at least 40lbs heavier than he was when they done that spot in the old days.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## bme

Went from being pissed that Cena won to lmao over the "We Hate Cena" fan.
Cena's interacted with him one two previous occasions, Standing next to him in his "Rise above Hate" shirt and hugging the guy during a promo.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

The rumble prediction










Fucking :cena4


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

:lmao

holy shitttt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Zubaz pants!









Interesting..


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## haribo

Cody's face needs to be applied to Cena's victory.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004




----------



## CALΔMITY

Choc Lesnar said:


> So hard to watch, I knew it was going to happen when they stood up on it. Rock must be at least 40lbs heavier than he was when they done that spot in the old days.


I didn't have the privilege, aka the money, to see the Rumble so I didn't see it as it happened. My shins and calves hurt from work this past week as it is and watching that gif again just makes my legs tense.


----------



## virus21

More amusing than funny


----------



## li/<o

Steve Awesome said:


> Here's hoping I don't get banned...


LMAO!!! That shit had me cranking you made my whole week LOL!!!!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Big Wiggle

Steve Awesome said:


> Here's hoping I don't get banned...


Spectacular.


----------



## Three Dog

I know its not exactly about wrestling but if you watch until the end i promise the video is hilarious :lmao





Edit: heres another :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## -Extra-

http://s8.postimage.org/laczjq205/1648_macho_man_randy_savage_wallpaper.png


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## themosayat

The Dude said:


> its so much funnier the longer you watch it :lmao


sorry, for qouting this ... it's the last time, I promise !

just wanted to say that I respect that table !!!

rocky was trying to destroy it in the beginning, but punk saved it !

then, punk had the chance to put rocky through it, but he then returned the cover back on it and left it safly again !

so when a douche like rock tries to destroy it in the third time after punk has saved it twice, it collapses on itself to hurt the rock and save punk XD

#RESPECT


----------



## Choc Lesnar

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Please...for the love of god....STOP POSTING RANDOM NON-FUNNY GIFS. It's all you do, spam this thread up with unfunny random BS.

STAHP.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Three Dog

themosayat said:


> sorry, for qouting this ... it's the last time, I promise !
> *
> just wanted to say that I respect that table !!!
> 
> rocky was trying to destroy it in the beginning, but punk saved it !
> 
> then, punk had the chance to put rocky through it, but he then returned the cover back on it and left it safly again !
> *
> so when a douche like rock tries to destroy it in the third time after punk has saved it twice, it collapses on itself to hurt the rock and save punk XD
> 
> #RESPECT


in all honesty I really believe that it was Kofi's fault (for the botched Rock Bottom to CM Punk on the spanish announce table) now what Kofi did was waaaay kooler during the Rumble...








He climbed on the table from Alberts back, Thus compromising the tables Integrity later that evening for the rock bottom announce table bump. Kofi walking around on it earlier weakened it to the point where the conditions for collapse were reached!


----------



## Choc Lesnar

The Dude said:


> in all honesty I really believe that it was Kofi's fault (for the botched Rock Bottom to CM Punk on the spanish announce table) now what Kofi did was waaaay kooler during the Rumble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He climbed on the table from Alberts back, Thus compromising the tables Integrity later that evening for the rock bottom announce table bump. Kofi walking around on it earlier weakened it to the point where the conditions for collapse were reached!


This. There was a rumour that he was meant to jump from the table on to the ring apron in one swift movement but realised when he landed on the table he couldnt make the jump.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Perfect.Insanity said:


>


Unless you are laughing *at* the WWE for this, then its pretty sad if you find this funny.


----------



## xvampmanx

Fred needs to throw a rock at cena. 

wait a sec.

i dont want to see that again.


----------



## HiddenViolence

The Dude said:


> in all honesty I really believe that it was Kofi's fault (for the botched Rock Bottom to CM Punk on the spanish announce table) now what Kofi did was waaaay kooler during the Rumble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He climbed on the table from Alberts back, Thus compromising the tables Integrity later that evening for the rock bottom announce table bump. Kofi walking around on it earlier weakened it to the point where the conditions for collapse were reached!


Ah, if only they closed the show with the Rubmle


----------



## Dyke Scratchinbush

Every time you quote a picture one of John Cena's 'Make-A-Wish" kids dies. Save the children.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

Kofi's spot was pretty pointless since he got eliminated like a minute later.


----------



## michiganct

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Ah, if only they closed the show with the Rubmle


then there wouldn't be a table.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

obby said:


>


EPIC


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Choc Lesnar said:


> Please...for the love of god....STOP POSTING RANDOM NON-FUNNY GIFS. It's all you do, spam this thread up with unfunny random BS.
> 
> STAHP.


I'll take his posts over you criticizing people in this thread again and again while contributing sweet fuck all.

GTFO, kthxbai.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## The Streak

No way was Kofi meant to jump from the table to the ring, that'd be as close to impossible as...possible.


----------



## King Gimp

So funny. If anyone wants to know what these are, they are made using a technique called Cinemagraph. I'm learning it right now.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> I'll take his posts over you criticizing people in this thread again and again while contributing sweet fuck all.
> 
> GTFO, kthxbai.


Fuck off.


----------



## Flux

GOAT picture :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JasonLives

Choc Lesnar said:


> This. There was a rumour that he was meant to jump from the table on to the ring apron in one swift movement but realised when he landed on the table he couldnt make the jump.


Hard to believe. Since it seems he would have practiced that quite a lot before hand to just realize later it couldnt be done.

But the spot was pretty pointless anyway. Isnt the rule that both your feet has to touch the floor? So why not just jump on one foot from the table to the ring.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## VLR

King Gimp said:


> So funny. If anyone wants to know what these are, they are made using a technique called Cinemagraph. I'm learning it right now.


These are all made by Wrestling with Text. There are some great ones in there.


----------



## themosayat

The Dude said:


> in all honesty I really believe that it was Kofi's fault (for the botched Rock Bottom to CM Punk on the spanish announce table) now what Kofi did was waaaay kooler during the Rumble...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He climbed on the table from Alberts back, Thus compromising the tables Integrity later that evening for the rock bottom announce table bump. Kofi walking around on it earlier weakened it to the point where the conditions for collapse were reached!


It was fine for what it was, but oh my God was it stupid.
This isn’t me hating on Kofi as a gag, I just think it was dumber than shit.

If you’re stranded on the announce table, there are SO MANY WAYS to get back into the ring. The easiest way would be, I don’t know, hop on one foot? Just put one foot down and hop over to the apron. You’re still in.
You’ve got that surfboard sized protective covering you’re standing on, right? Drop that on the ground and walk over like a bridge. If you can stand on a table and not be out, there are no thickness limits for objects allowed between your feet on the floor.
You could also do the John Morrison thing and take like, one step to your right, jump from the rail to the stairs and still be in.
OR, if you get a chair, why not just sit down in the chair and push it over? You can even use your one leg to “row” it. OR JUST USE MANY CHAIRS AND WALK ACROSS THEM.
I feel like pogo sticking it over was seriously the stupidest and least reasonable way to get back over.

Cody Rhodes agreed, and as soon as Kofi got up on the apron, he handled it.

http://cdn.wl.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Disaster_Kick.gif

Thank you, Cody Rhodes. You're the best.


----------



## Venomous

Steve Awesome said:


> Here's hoping I don't get banned...





li/<o said:


> LMAO!!! That shit had me cranking you made my whole week LOL!!!!


You and the guy tied up have something in common, it made his Hole Weak also! 



but seriously that is one of the funniest gifs I've seen in a long time, what movie is that from? :lmao


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Venomous said:


> You and the guy tied up have something in common,* it made his Hole Weak *also!
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously that is one of the funniest gifs I've seen in a long time, what movie is that from? :lmao


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Choc Lesnar

ssppeeddyy said:


> ]


Not funny. Stop posting.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Strongside said:


>


HAHA nice one by Bully Ray


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Choc Lesnar said:


> Not funny. Stop posting.


you must be 9 ? no humor there :flip


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## Carr1

Choc Lesnar said:


> Not funny. Stop posting.


Get lost troll


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Carr1 said:


> Get lost troll


Fuck off.


----------



## Eulonzo

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


:lmao Wow.


----------



## Carr1

Choc Lesnar said:


> Fuck off.


----------



## Carr1




----------



## Choc Lesnar

Carr1 said:


> I do love it when internet trolls resort to casting aspersions about sexuality, either you are like twelve, or you have some insecurities my friend...


Whats the big deal if I am a gay 12 year old?


----------



## Carr1

Choc Lesnar said:


> Whats the big deal if I am a gay 12 year old?


Thats exactly my point? I give up...


----------



## Ham and Egger

The best Botchamania ending ever!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

For any future avatar use:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Sheamus wig....

Haha! Zak Ryder doesn't seem too impressed.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

> Sheamus wig....
> 
> Haha! Zak Ryder doesn't seem too impressed.


God, cringe. Why would anybody buy that?


----------



## kregnaz

ssppeeddyy said:


> you must be 9 ? no humor there :flip


To be fair, sometimes it's verrry hard to find the humorous part in your pictures, some minor changes would improve some of them alot 

For Example:


ssppeeddyy said:


>


:brock I feel you Hulkster


----------



## Choc Lesnar

kregnaz said:


> To be fair, *sometimes it's verrry hard to find the humorous part in your pictures,* some minor changes would improve some of them alot
> 
> For Example:
> 
> :brock I feel you Hulkster


Understatement of the century.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

adrian_zombo said:


> For any future avatar use:


Someone add this to it:


----------



## Subbética2008




----------



## CALΔMITY

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


Um...holy shit..? :ksi2


----------



## Sgt Lampshade

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


Jesus, reminds me of Baraka from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT @ that Brock gif. :lmao caught me off guard



Spoiler: jericho


----------



## BrokenWater

Choc Lesnar said:


> Fuck off.


Oh shit, watch out guys. :drake1


----------



## virus21

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


Thats ok, I didn't need to sleep tonight anyway


----------



## Scorpion95

>


Wait, *WHAT!?* Who the hell, when the hell, what the hell?


----------



## Wig Splitter

ssppeeddyy said:


> you must be 9 ? no humor there :flip


Please stop spamming the thread with those godawful unfunny turds. Seriously, they just ain't funny, at all. Thanks.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Someone add this to it:


----------



## bme

Scorpion95 said:


> Wait, *WHAT!?* Who the hell, when the hell, what the hell?


FMW Explosive Bardwire match - Megumi Kudo vs Combat Toyoda. awesome match


----------



## Eggs

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


The Brockilisk, a new Star Craft Unit. lol.


----------



## Ponpon

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


----------



## JLawls91

Don't know if this one was posted way back but its Al Snow, Scotty Too Hotty and Mick Foley on a log flume lol


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


What the actual fuck!


----------



## Cookie Monster

That Brock pic reminds me of that freaky Alex Riley one that has been posted in the past.


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Twisted14

This man should be all the champions. He needs to win all of them at once, like in a gauntlet match or something.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

The Great Khali sells The Neutralizer better than Miz. :cody2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao I remember everyone laughing at that creepy ass smile by Heyman. 

@CookieMonster most definitely. :argh:


----------



## Riddle101

At the top gif of Miz jumping off the turnbuckle. He'd better be careful he doesn't pull a Sid Vicious and snap his leg.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Most likely everyone knows this but I can't stop it :lmao


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Eulonzo

The Cynical Heel said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Green Light




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> Please stop spamming the thread with those godawful unfunny turds. Seriously, they just ain't funny, at all. Thanks.


who are you ? the one who delete`s all my pics ? :flip


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

OMG I WAS IN ANOTHER UNIVERSE WHERE CM PUNK WAS A DRAW.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Shazayum

can one of you kind folks please post the gif where the rock's features are all warped and it's captioned "wat"


----------



## xk07

Shazayum said:


> can one of you kind folks please post the gif where the rock's features are all warped and it's captioned "wat"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao at Punk's head on Batista's body. And WTF at the Rock gif.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously

ssppeeddyy said:


> who are you ? the one who delete`s all my pics ? :flip



lmao I cracked up at this. They flipping off smiley made it even better hahaha


----------



## kregnaz

Some random gems blatantly linked from a wrestlinglol.com session


----------



## THANOS




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## NikZ

This one is killing me!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## RyanPelley

NikZ said:


> This one is killing me!


Oh my god... Best pic in the whole thread. That evil grin.


----------



## BULLY

Would have marked so hard if Rock tapped there


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## ssppeeddyy

feed me more ?


----------



## Honey Bucket

That Heyman grin reminds me of the Vince McMahon grin when he faced Hogan at Wrestlemania 19.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


Seeing this was the greatest moment of my life


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Heyman~~~~~~~


----------



## Biast




----------



## STEVALD

One of the funniest pictures I've come across in a while


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

LOL, this needs to be hidden in other sign at WrestleMania and revealed at the end of Rocky Cena II


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## GREEK FREAK

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> LOL, this needs to be hidden in other sign at WrestleMania and revealed at the end of Rocky Cena II


This is one of the best pictures I've ever seen in here hahaha


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## GREEK FREAK

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>


"This would be best Raw ever" 
- Said no one ever


----------



## robertdeniro

Epic Undertaker face


----------



## Bo Wyatt

robertdeniro said:


>


haha the top right picture, what a casanova "heey chu girl, watcha doin 2nite?"


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: quoted pics are bad mkay, they brutally kill tha thread ZOMFG, mkay?






FredForeskinn said:


>





:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Better than the original


----------



## Eulonzo

Green Light said:


> .


:lmao Wow.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Nxt prospect, Enzo Amore.


----------



## Riddle101

^^^^ Is that a smile on the Undertaker? when did that happen.


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lol great Taker expressions.


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## NightRanger

The laughing Undertaker is a new one to me.


----------



## Skullduggery

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>


:lmao Please tell me this is real and not photoshoped


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## JEKingOfKings

From Daniel Bryan's Twitter:


> #PeopleStrongerThanTheRyback THE DAZZLER


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: EVIL quoted pic, do not open unless you want an EVIL quoted picture, which according to the rules KILLS THIS THREAD






JEKingOfKings said:


> From Daniel Bryan's Twitter:





You had my curiosity but now you have my attention. :mark:


----------



## Chismo




----------



## robertdeniro

JEKingOfKings said:


>


Fucking awesome!!!! ﻿


----------



## robertdeniro

NightRanger said:


> The laughing Undertaker is a new one to me.


The mod should make it as a Smile .

I think it was during Taker/Punk segment in 2010.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Twisted14

Oh Japan... don't ever change.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ChrisK

Zeppex said:


> Who is the girl next to Y2J, she looks very familiar.


Looks like Kat Von D to me.


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## trevs909

my first gif. Got it from botchmania. XD


----------



## Lok

Strongside said:


>


Only Sting :lmao


----------



## mkh

JoeRulz said:


>


Some people get way too exited when they see wrestlers in person.


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Srdjan99 said:


>


hahaha!


----------



## Steve Awesome




----------



## The One

FredForeskinn said:


>


:lmao

Is that really them?


----------



## kregnaz

Danny 310 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is that really them?


Is it in spanish? 

Also


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## CALΔMITY

robertdeniro said:


> Epic Undertaker face





FredForeskinn said:


> haha the top right picture, what a casanova "heey chu girl, watcha doin 2nite?"


Ahh that was a good laugh I had at the pics and comment.

The upper right pic makes me think of Vincent Price for some reason.
Looks like I've got some new additions to my reaction pic folder.


----------



## Vic Capri

The culprit behind Superbowl 47's technical difficulties:












- Vic


----------



## Rocky Mark

Punk and Merle


----------



## Bo Wyatt

HAHA! I would marked the fuck out xD.


----------



## Wig Splitter

Stop quoting the goddamn pictures, read the op.


----------



## chada75

Steve Awesome said:


>


DAT KHARMA.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I love people who acts like they are mods but aren´t.

I can only talk for myself here, but Im sure pretty many agrees with me. 
In long lived threads like this, and you haven´t been there from the start you rarely read from the start(the op for an example).
Also when its a thread like this with funny pictures, you don´t really think if there´s some "rules" to it but just putting up funny pictures and perhaps quoting others funny pictures to show appreciation. So from the bottom of my heart to all who got butthurt for simple things: I am fucking sorry.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan




----------



## kregnaz

FredForeskinn said:


> I love people who acts like they are mods but aren´t.
> 
> I can only talk for myself here, but Im sure pretty many agrees with me.
> In long lived threads like this, and you haven´t been there from the start you rarely read from the start(the op for an example).
> Also when its a thread like this with funny pictures, you don´t really think if there´s some "rules" to it but just putting up funny pictures and perhaps quoting others funny pictures to show appreciation. So from the bottom of my heart to all who got butthurt for simple things: I am fucking sorry.


There were short arguments throughout the thread about that quoting rule, I personally also think it's unnecessary, but whatever, stupid rules are still rules, just put some spoiler tags around your quoted picture and rage in the "" field 

Oh, and to contribute something instead of just whining:


----------



## robertdeniro

:lmao


----------



## Raizel

robertdeniro said:


> :lmao


Wut da heyull?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Yeh I would also get pissed if i got shadow punched in da fajs.


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Undertaker gif is quite possibly the best thing I have ever seen.


----------



## kregnaz

Soo, here is my first and rather unfunny attempt at Cinegraphs (fuck it, I'm proud of this crap ), I'll hopefully get some better ones in the next few days


----------



## Bryan D.

robertdeniro said:


> :lmao


What the hell? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

^ Everyone knows that censor bar should be bigger.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Darren Young has some droopy ass nipples.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> The Undertaker gif is quite possibly the best thing I have ever seen.


Most definitely. Would never expect that out of the Deadman gimmick.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Wut da heyull?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell?
Click to expand...

The Undertaker after drinking Red Bull!

- Vic


----------



## themosayat

Lok said:


> Only Sting :lmao


actully, it was on purpose ! it was the end of the match and roode set that chair up and stood there so that sting would get hit with it while doing his finisher ...

but nonetheless, it stays a funny gif XD


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao love that anime version of DB/Kane/AJ and that dude bouncing off the ropes like a friggin BOSS.


----------



## Eulonzo

Crimson 3:16™;13553634 said:


> .


:lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

Not really funny but stumbled upon something I think some of you may like. Had to edit it with stars though.


----------



## ben_fletch

Cookie Monster said:


> Not really funny but stumbled upon something I think some of you may like. Had to edit it with stars though.


How about you upload the un-starred image to an image host and provide us with the link


----------



## DA

:bron2 Oh my! Lord please let the original find its way to my PM inbox


----------



## Cookie Monster

ben_fletch said:


> How about you upload the un-starred image to an image host and provide us with the link


I'll happily send a PM your way


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

Pm please for the love of god. The rep that would come your way


----------



## Dxtreme90

PM please?


----------



## The One

Is that photoshopped?


----------



## TheVoiceless

I'll take a Pm


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Just PM the whole goddamn site.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

PM me good sir.


----------



## DA

There is no PM is there? :jay

Just to contribute to the thread, this is what Del Rio thinks of that AJ pic


----------



## deadstar1988

AJ NAKED?!
i realise im going to get mauled my mods, don't even care!


----------



## JY57

Damn where that pic come from? PM please


----------



## Raizel

While the PM's are going out, I want in!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

John Cena taking dem pics :cena2


----------



## ben_fletch

PMPMPMPM!


----------



## RAWImpact

Ahem. Um. AJ. Wowzers.


----------



## Kronic

PHOTOSHOPPED!!!


----------



## xvampmanx

Ajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

sorry i got abit distracted.


----------



## WWE

wow


----------



## -Extra-

Just google "wwe diva fake nude porn" "wwe aj fake porn" or some shit like that and you'll get everything from most hardcore stuff to that photo posted earlier.


----------



## xvampmanx

where not looking at the picture anymore, the AJ naked vid is stuck in my head now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

PM please? :vince2


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

PM dem tits


----------



## Eulonzo

I had to make this. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ Swagger for being a jerk.


----------



## RAWImpact

Ziggler and "DAT" selling of his. Beautiful.


----------



## HEELKris

deadstar1988 said:


> i realise im going to get mauled my mods, don't even care!


fpalm

Sent from my LG-P700 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

That AJ picture is real.

Still real to me, damnit!


----------



## kregnaz

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> That AJ picture is real.
> 
> Still real to me, damnit!


At least it's STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT 
Edit: ohhhh, white text, sneaky sneaky bad boy


----------



## jackbhoy

robertdeniro said:


> :lmao


this is by far the funniest thing I've ever seen on this forum, was laughing so much my stomach stared to hurt

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

robertdeniro said:


> :lmao


Best. Thing. EVER. :lmao :lmao :lmao Wow!


----------



## SpookshowTony

:lol @ that Taker gif. It's really cool to see him like that.


----------



## [email protected]

PM ME PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark

the spirits of the Warriors have possesed Taker, SPEAK TO ME WARRIORSAAAUAAUAGH !!!


----------



## Dr. Jones

jackbhoy said:


> this is by far the funniest thing I've ever seen on this forum, was laughing so much my stomach stared to hurt
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That gifs been around here for years and I still have never heard what exactly Taker was doing.


----------



## RatedRviper

PM me please for AJ's nude pics!!

thanks! i will give rep


----------



## Cookie Monster

The PMs have been sent. Enjoy.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater

Cookie Monster said:


> Not really funny but stumbled upon something I think some of you may like. Had to edit it with stars though.


It looks real to me, in all honesty. He did send the original BTW. :kobe4


----------



## JEKingOfKings

If the AJ pic is real, how did you find it?


----------



## Proc

Dr. Jones said:


> That gifs been around here for years and I still have never heard what exactly Taker was doing.


He did this on a European tour a few years ago on several shows. Always during the tag main event waiting to be tagged into the match. There are several videos of him doing this water spot on that tour.

I saw him doing it live two times (houseshow in Vienna) and both times it was the highlight of a very poor houseshow. Didn't go to a WWE event since then (going to WM this year)

On another note: sorry if already posted, but I just found out who Gordon Ramsey is (hilarious!) a few days ago and damn he looks like Jericho.


----------



## iSmackUdown

Cookie Monster said:


> The PMs have been sent. Enjoy.


Send me a PM too great sir! I'd highly appreciate it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

You could PM that pic to me as well. Thanks very much appreciated!!!


----------



## deadman18

Cookie Monster said:


> The PMs have been sent. Enjoy.


PM me them as well, I'd like to see em' will rep too!


----------



## HeavyWeight

me too!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## chrome2279

PM me too please


----------



## chrome2279

Cookie Monster said:


> I'll happily send a PM your way



Send me the link for this broski  or if someone else that got the link can PM me I would really apperciate it


----------



## TomahawkJock

AJ Pic is fake... found a pic just like that with same exact background... just different face lol.


----------



## Scorpion95

TomahawkJock said:


> AJ Pic is fake... found a pic just like that with same exact background... just different face lol.


:shaq


----------



## Cookie Monster

TomahawkJock said:


> AJ Pic is fake... found a pic just like that with same exact background... just different face lol.


I hope the sex tape is at least some what real


----------



## Ether

Someone posted this in the RAW discussion thread :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

FYI guys, the AJ pic is 500% fake, I have seen the original (can't post it obviously since it has nudity and don't feel like adding stars)...

And it's not even that good of a fake, you can easily tell that AJ's face was just pasted on and given a bit of a color adjustment to match the body.

So to anyone with a sliver of hope that it's real...sorry.


----------



## DA

Fuck it, it's still real to me dammit.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Emotion Blur said:


> FYI guys, the AJ pic is 500% fake, I have seen the original (can't post it obviously since it has nudity and don't feel like adding stars)...
> 
> And it's not even that good of a fake, you can easily tell that AJ's face was just pasted on and given a bit of a color adjustment to match the body.
> 
> So to anyone with a sliver of hope that it's real...sorry.


How do you explain this !!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...e-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms?#.URCRUx2WZRM

Last scene...


----------



## Bowlen

Of course this had to be fake.
Even if they're small boobies, they must be twice as "big" as AJ's. No way those belong to her, as she is practically titless.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cookie Monster said:


> How do you explain this !!!
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv...e-kaitlyn-uncensored_shortfilms?#.URCRUx2WZRM
> 
> Last scene...


It's fake, bro. I wish there was a scene of AJ taking it from behind, but Jay Lethal is a prick.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

Cookie Monster said:


> I'll happily send a PM your way


If you would be so kind sending them my way aswell!:faint:


----------



## Jt Punk

Can someone send it to me too!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is this really what this thread has turned into? 
I think we need a change of pace.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## LovelyElle890

Ether said:


> Someone posted this in the RAW discussion thread :lmao


Yes, that's my future husband and I am still claiming him after seeing this. But... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt

1 fake nude picture of AJ and "kablammo" there is a hundred new pages with replies.

LovelyElle890. I dont know if you know this, but Vega from Street Fighter is a guy.

Also, that you try so hard and claim so much that your a chick makes it infact far less believable that you are. Just sayin.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## [email protected]

^ beat me to it lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt

To LovelyElle: Vega from Street Fighter is a guy, if you didnt know that. And 2ndly, that you try so hard to try to convince us that your a chick makes it far less believable that your infact are a girl. Just sayin.


----------



## LovelyElle890

FredForeskinn said:


> To LovelyElle: Vega from Street Fighter is a guy, if you didnt know that. And 2ndly, that you try so hard to try to convince us that your a chick makes it far less believable that your infact are a girl. Just sayin.


I am a woman. I am not trying to convince you of anything, this is my personality. I simply was making a comment about the wrestler that I have a crush on. So go back to doing whatever it is that you do. 

Honestly, I swear men are such drama queens these days.

Also, I know that Vega is a guy. He is one of my favorites, and so is Byakuya.


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## James1o1o

LovelyElle890 said:


> I am a woman. I am not trying to convince you of anything, this is my personality. I simply was making a comment about the wrestler that I have a crush on. So go back to doing whatever it is that you do.
> 
> Honestly, I swear men are such drama queens these days.
> 
> Also, I know that Vega is a guy. He is one of my favorites, and so is Byakuya.


FredForeskinn is obviously one of those idiots who for some reason find it impossible to believe a woman can be on the internet.


----------



## BULLY

Cookie Monster said:


> Not really funny but stumbled upon something I think some of you may like. Had to edit it with stars though.


...I like this new "Be a star" campaign.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

James1o1o said:


> FredForeskinn is obviously one of those idiots who for some reason find it impossible to believe a woman can be on the internet.


I am one of those idiots who actually know that girls/women are on the internet and don´t actually claim in every post that they are a woman/girl. Women/girls write just like every guy on the internet.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Taker2theMoon said:


> Is this really what this thread has turned into?
> I think we need a change of pace.












It's TNA 2010, all over again :HHH


----------



## CALΔMITY

FredForeskinn said:


> I am one of those idiots who actually know that girls/women are on the internet and don´t actually claim in every post that they are a woman/girl. Women/girls write just like every guy on the internet.


Remember this post you made on the previous page?


FredForeskinn said:


> 1 fake nude picture of AJ and "kablammo" there is a hundred new pages with replies.
> 
> *LovelyElle890. I dont know if you know this, but Vega from Street Fighter is a guy.
> 
> Also, that you try so hard and claim so much that your a chick makes it infact far less believable that you are. Just sayin.*


Before LovelyElle could even respond, you repeated yourself with


FredForeskinn said:


> To LovelyElle: Vega from Street Fighter is a guy, if you didnt know that. And 2ndly, that you try so hard to try to convince us that your a chick makes it far less believable that your infact are a girl. Just sayin.


So LovelyElle says Shaemus is her "husband", why bash at her for being real with herself and her interests? I didn't see her going "Oh look at me guys, I'm a girl!" in her post.

You're just looking to start drama, so stop it. Just post funny pics and move on.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Dat Boss Batista


----------



## jackbhoy

I would also like a link haha, pm me
it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## haribo




----------



## Bo Wyatt

> =JEKingOfKings;13614114
> 
> Dat Boss Batista


Somebody should put a brazzers logo on that.


----------



## STEVALD

edit - Already posted, damn. :no:


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## xvampmanx

haribo said:


>


god dam, brocks gonna kill everything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay I'm done for now...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I'm generally steadfastly against posting videos in a "Funny Picture" thread, but this is a short one that made me happy on the inside:


----------



## xvampmanx

that kid respected cm punk so much he didnt cry.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I did this in 5-10min. Could have done a much better work but didnt care. Just take it for what it is.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

adrian_zombo said:


> I'm generally steadfastly against posting videos in a "Funny Picture" thread, but this is a short one that made me happy on the inside:


sold dat backbreaker better than ryback.


----------



## More Stables

haha, a quick google search turns up the fake, and real image that the AJ picture was taken from. Can i post the link? Don't wanna step on any toes.


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## BornBad

Jay Briscoe ‏@jaybriscoe84

Yo @WWE if you want to sell a few more tickets for Salisbury MD on 3/24, book Team Hell No vs Team Not Cosmetically Pleasing #JustSaying

retweeted by CM Punk


----------



## Bo Wyatt

4hisdamnself said:


> Jay Briscoe ‏@jaybriscoe84
> 
> Yo @WWE if you want to sell a few more tickets for Salisbury MD on 3/24, book Team Hell No vs Team Not Cosmetically Pleasing #JustSaying
> 
> retweeted by CM Punk


did I miss the picture?


----------



## -Extra-

FredForeskinn said:


> did I miss the picture?


Here


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xvampmanx

hogan looks black, now i know why booker called him a N.


----------



## TheFox




----------



## Twisted14

adrian_zombo said:


> I'm generally steadfastly against posting videos in a "Funny Picture" thread, but this is a short one that made me happy on the inside:


Hahaha that is awesome. I must have missed that on Raw. The music fits well too.


----------



## xcursedgravex

The Punk video honestly made my day


----------



## Efie_G

Cookie Monster said:


> The PMs have been sent. Enjoy.


Pm me!! Dear lord


----------



## King Gimp

Cookie Monster, PM me too. Please.


----------



## chada75

The Cynical Heel said:


>


Uh Oh.


----------



## 21 - 1

Eh, why not? PM me. It'll be saved for all eternity like the Steph fake.


----------



## BULLY

Wrestling fans complaining about something being fake 8*D


----------



## 21 - 1

^ Are you implying this rasslin' stuff isn't as legit as they'd have me believe? :hmm:


----------



## evanyanks37

One PM please!


----------



## Rayfain

A thread destroyed by faked nudity...


----------



## -Extra-

One is his wife, the other his daughter. Guess who is who. unk2


----------



## xvampmanx

my head hurts now.


----------



## DA

I bet he doesn't even care who is who.............if you know what I mean unk2


----------



## -Extra-

DwayneAustin said:


> I bet he doesn't even care who is who.............if you know what I mean unk2


I do... :cena2


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: evil quoted pic, may block your brain from new images, since it's one you already saw blocking up drivespace, BE CAREFUL






-Extra- said:


> One is his wife, the other his daughter. Guess who is who. unk2





The one with the bandana is the daughter, right?


----------



## -Extra-

kregnaz said:


> The one with the bandana is the daughter, right?


That's the new wife.


----------



## Rayfain

When your new wife looks uncannily like your daughter you need to have a long, hard think about your life.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Rayfain said:


> When your new wife looks uncannily like your daughter you need to have a long, hard think about your life.


Hulk Hogan has been needing to have a long, hard think about his life for about a decade now.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Rayfain said:


> When your new wife looks uncannily like your daughter you need to have a long, hard think about your life.


well, the daughter kinda looks like the ex wife, so he just wanted someone who reminded him of her.

The scarier picture was the one with Brook´s legs...like he was proud of them or thought they were sexy...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

hulk always does the right thing brother


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Eulonzo

adrian_zombo said:


> .


Omg. :lmao


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Biast

Sir William said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Fucking gold right there!


----------



## gothmog 3rd

Two last pictures were epic. 

On the Hogen thing: There is nothing wrong with your new wife looking like your daughter as long as your daughter is hot. That only means your new wife is hot, which is a good thing. If your daughter is ugly on the other hand, than your new wife is ugly as well, which just ruins the entire premise of getting a new wife.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE




----------



## Biast




----------



## Bluewolf

PM here too!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

ssppeeddyy said:


>


HBK invented the IWC.


----------



## Sydney Wolfe

Some Bork Laser classics:


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Sir William said:


>


----------



## #dealwithit

Enjoyed the Triple H picture :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

ssppeeddyy said:


>


These are all awesome


----------



## Eulonzo

AP or not, I don't care:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Those Shawn Michaels Gifs and the Lesnar pics made me chuckle.



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> HBK invented the IWC.


I shoulda known.


----------



## -Extra-

A song... Melina's confession
http://shiningwizado.bandcamp.com/track/melinas-confession-3



Lyrics said:


> Hey John Morrison this is Melina
> I know ya seen me getting pretty obscene
> With all the boys in the back all the bros
> But you knows I ain't no hos that's just how it goes
> 
> You said you need to know what I been doin'
> You need to know who I been screwin'
> So I wrote you this song I hope it isn't wrong
> If you really want to know it's pretty gross
> But I guess here it gooooooes
> 
> I slept with Batista
> We had a 3-way with a stranger
> He did not want to walk alone
> Inside my pit of danger
> He really was an Animal
> And I was in his jaws
> As far as I'm concerned
> He's got an infinite rematch clause
> 
> I slept with John Cena
> And he made me turn off the light
> I slept with Rey Mysterio
> And we 619'd all night
> I slept with Undertaker
> And he made me call him Sid
> But I did not sleep with CM Punk
> Just kidding of course I did
> 
> I also slept with Mike Knox
> Did you know that he has two cocks
> One on his body and one on his beard
> It was pretty weird
> 
> I used to do Hulk Hogan
> But then he crossed the line
> I did it with Sin Cara once
> But he dropped me on my spine
> I slept with Alex Riley
> And I held him while he sobbed
> Then I hooked up with HHH
> So you know I was doin' the job
> 
> Don't cry Johnny don't cry
> I still love you kind of
> 
> Hey, that's my lunch
> Give it back see less


----------



## Cookie Monster

Isn't that Austins middle finger photoshopped on that Vince pic? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

-Extra- said:


> One is his wife, the other his daughter. Guess who is who. unk2


The ugly one. Get it? They're both ugly.


----------



## dango

-Extra- said:


> One is his wife, the other his daughter. Guess who is who. unk2


Doesn't matter, he'll sleep with either.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Next to the word Fail in the dictionary this picture would fit like a glove.










I love how many there is that doesn´t get jokes.


----------



## James1o1o

Chris Jericho burying Nicki Minaj.










Puts over every single superstar in the WWE, refuses to put Nicki Minaj over.


----------



## SonoShion

Edit:


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I think Jericho is losing credibility and respect by worrying about a show like american Idol










This is a man that should worry about his credibility.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Bo Wyatt

The undertaker kid pic would do awsome as a meme.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't that Austins middle finger photoshopped on that Vince pic? :lol


its austins hand, was the best i could find


----------



## kregnaz

James1o1o said:


> Puts over every single superstar in the WWE, refuses to put Nicki Minaj over.


Goog Guy Jericho


----------



## -Extra-

SonoShion said:


> Edit:


*Insert the better than Cena joke* :cena


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good ol' Kenny Omega.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at that Antonio pec gif.


----------



## jcwkings

Eulonzo said:


> AP or not, I don't care:


So you think The Rock should be jobbing to Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan? LOL


----------



## -Extra-

jcwkings said:


> So you think The Rock should be jobbing to Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan? LOL


Ain't nobody got time fo' that.


----------



## JasonCage

jcwkings said:


> So you think The Rock should be jobbing to Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan? LOL


Punk is really only a few years younger than Rock, he's in his mid 30s already.


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## [email protected]

-***** Italiano- said:


> I think Jericho is losing credibility and respect by worrying about a show like american Idol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a man that should worry about his credibility.


It's called Dancing With the STARS! I don't think he has to worry about anything. Jericho is the best in the world at EVERYTHING he does, even though he came in like 5th.


----------



## chada75

-***** Italiano- said:


> I think Jericho is losing credibility and respect by worrying about a show like american Idol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a man that should worry about his credibility.


:datass DAT Cheryl Burke.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## -Extra-

^Vanilla midget Arnie.

Wilt looks like a beast.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Carr1

Too soon?


----------



## Duke Silver




----------



## PacoAwesome

Sheamus would be Aquaman. My least favorite wrestler being my least favorite superhero. Very fitting.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Wonder Woman should be AJ.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## -Extra-

Best photo ever:


----------



## xvampmanx

miz looks like he deserves the role of robin.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

In what universe is Ryback Batman?


----------



## Duke Silver

JEKingOfKings said:


> In what universe is Ryback Batman?


The universe where I quickly slapped together an image to make fun of the current WWE babyface dynamic.


----------



## -Extra-

Duke Droese said:


> The universe where I quickly slapped together an image to make fun of the current WWE babyface dynamic.


The WWE Universe.


----------



## Trifektah

PacoAwesome said:


> Sheamus would be Aquaman. My least favorite wrestler being my least favorite superhero. Very fitting.


Have you read any of the New 52 stuff? Aquaman's book is by far one of the best in the DC Universe these days.


----------



## sXe Savior




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I usually think Dixie looks like a sweetheart, but she has derp eyes in that pic. lol thought it was gonna say "fuck him, turn him face"


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

sXe Savior said:


>


:lmao


----------



## MisterMeaty

Cookie Monster said:


> Not really funny but stumbled upon something I think some of you may like. Had to edit it with stars though.



PM the original !!!


----------



## haribo




----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## CALΔMITY

Those Beyonce pics are all the rage, aren't they? 
I'll admit I chuckled when I first saw them randomly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21




----------



## [email protected]

Loved these videos. I couldn't find the Eugene and Regal Forrest Gump one tho,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taker2theMoon said:


> Those Beyonce pics are all the rage, aren't they?
> I'll admit I chuckled when I first saw them randomly.


Was she really making those faces? Didn't see the performance.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004




----------



## Rocky Mark

believe it or not heyman actually tweeted this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## PhilThePain

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Should be "HANDLES BIG MAC ORDER. RETURNS A WHOPPER."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## PacoAwesome




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## xvampmanx

almost looks trips can see her.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was she really making those faces? Didn't see the performance.


I didn't actually see the performance either. They just kinda sprung up and started to spread like a plague. Someone even made a she-hulk version of it.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## virus21




----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Paul fcking Heyman is a god in expressions.


----------



## Chismo




----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## virus21




----------



## Ruth

_"Simba"_


----------



## RyanPelley

virus21 said:


> [


Oh my god. Tessmacher's jaw. :$


----------



## Griselda




----------



## -Extra-

RyanPelley said:


> Oh my god. Tessmacher's jaw. :$


Who is the girl ref?


----------



## Bro

^ Madison Rayne


----------



## Biast




----------



## jackbhoy

Biast said:


>


This video had me howling for ages, don't know if it because its amazing or its 3 in the morning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

That pic of Virgil made me a little depressed inside.
That Kiebler critique made me feel better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

> Taker2theMoon That pic of Virgil made me a little depressed inside.
> That Kiebler critique made me feel better.


I could be wrong, but the Virgil pic might be a photoshop.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I could be wrong, but the Virgil pic might be a photoshop.


Oh...well either way I cannot bring myself to look at it again. Even though I'm not a fan of Sin Cara seeing him just sitting there with no one interested in interacting with him (or similar situations with autograph signing in general) makes me feel bad.

It's pretty much just Jericho's & Punk's expressions that give the funny to this.



























It's too soon for shit like this but I don't care.


----------



## Maelstrom21

The Kaitlyn-Warrior picture confuses me. Hot but.......Warrior?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maelstrom21 said:


> The Kaitlyn-Warrior picture confuses me. Hot but.......Warrior?


Heh I don't know. Either it's a good shop or Kaitlyn is a big Warrior fan. Nothing wrong with that, though.





























> I’ve even asked Vince, “Why….a hand?” and he was like “IT’S A HAND!” and laughed hysterically. I’m like…”I’m still confused! You didn’t even answer the question!”


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at the Beyonce pic


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL at the Beyonce pic


I know right?


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## virus21




----------



## Liniert




----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

That kaitlyn warrior picture is amazingly hot for some reason.


----------



## A$AP

Those Beyonce pics are gold.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## roberta

Sir William said:


>


LOL !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21

Not a pic, but a funny story from Mick Foley


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Cookie Monster

Sorry, not a photo but I thought this tweet was fucking hilarious.

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
I'd love to have the weave concession at the #Grammys. Big time mail box money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taker looking BOSS in that pic. :lol @ the Kofi pic.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think of Heisenberg every time I see him in that hat! :heis I'm sure everyone else does too.


----------



## chronoxiong

My lord, Undertaker looks like Christopher Lloyd in that picture. The dude needs to seriously retire now. He's aged hella badly.


----------



## Wig Splitter

How much better the world would be if everyone was Tito Santana?


----------



## ratedR3:16

taker looks about 60 there he is not even 50 yet shows what the business does to you especially with career like takers


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Taker still looks built. This is one picture... Saying he should retire from seeing him in one picture... crazy.


----------



## Choc Lesnar

It doesnt help that we only really see pics of him around Wrestlemania once a year. A lot changes in a year, things you dont notice if you see him weekly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Taker still looks built. This is one picture... Saying he should retire from seeing him in one picture... crazy.


It's really hard to tell just from that one pic. When I first saw it I thought he was gettin the old man boobs, but then again his jacket is covering most of his pecks. 

His body really has taken such a massive beating over the years and his philosophy has always been "If you can walk you can work." Well he only works once a year now and for reasonable reasons (family life, real estate job, his health, etc). I'm sure he saw this time in his life coming and I wouldn't blame him if he couldn't (or wouldn't) want to do a whole lot more (from what we already get) in the future.



Just so this thread doesn't turn into "about Undertaker"...



















> “Well, this protein shake couldn’t get any sadder.
> 
> It looks and tastes just like fecal matter.
> 
> Oh Rosa.
> 
> R-O-S-A, Rosa.
> 
> When it comes to talent, you’re completely void,
> 
> and I have no idea why you’re still employed.
> 
> Oh Rosa.
> 
> R-O-S-A, Rosa.
> 
> And if you think that’s the worst, you can hear from me,
> 
> you better thank God I have to keep this PG.
> 
> Oh Rosa.
> 
> R-O-S-A, Rosa.
> 
> You’re Welcome!”
> 
> - Damien Sandow on The JBL & Cole Show: Episode 11


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Undertaker hasn't had a built chest since around 2008. I would imagine he does alot of boxings style training these days as opposed to lifting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Smooth Ziggs, smooth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## themosayat

[/QUOTE]

when I saw this on the show I was litterly rolling on the ground laughing my ass off XD funniest thing I've seen all month long !!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

themosayat said:


> when I saw this on the show I was litterly rolling on the ground laughing my ass off XD funniest thing I've seen all month long !!!


I didn't even have the privilege of seeing it when it aired. I laughed a bit when I read the dialogue, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Choc Lesnar said:


> It doesnt help that we only really see pics of him around Wrestlemania once a year. A lot changes in a year, things you dont notice if you see him weekly.


Taker has kayfabe in his veins, yo. 

I don't know why, but Cell just standing there made me LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Biast




----------



## Punkhead

Biast said:


>


Epic referee slide. Old, but good.


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Taker has kayfabe in his veins, yo.
> 
> I don't know why, but Cell just standing there made me LOL


I didn't so much as laugh at Cell standing there...but Cell standing in a Hell in a Cell match made me chuckle once I got the joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## MOX




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Ambrose's face!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Choc Lesnar

^ Dont forget the local charity and hospitals. :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: what caught my eye






















One cannot simply just learn the Figure 4 from Flair.
Also...Jericho not giving any fucks. Amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:cena4


----------



## Legion Of Hell

Won't lie that move Sin Cara did on Cesaro was epic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Biast

Just keepin' the thread active. unk


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

That Shaemus pic...that's almost as unsettling as that warped Lesnar gif.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## -Sambo Italiano-




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Dec_619

Biast said:


> Damn did he slip and full on land on him there?
> 
> Looks painful


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

The botched edition.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Proc

Never watched the JBL Cole show before, started because of this thread. Probably the most entertaining thing I have seen in quite some time. Pure, epic, fucking awesomeness.

Can't remember the last time I actually laughed (at the intended points) that hard during a WWE program.


----------



## -Extra-

Woo Woo Woo You Know It, Brother!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Biast




----------



## Biast

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


I remember that shit. So fucking funny! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Emotion Blur

xvampmanx said:


> Spoiler: image


Who was this guy again? Seems really familiar.


----------



## -Extra-

Emotion Blur said:


> Who was this guy again? Seems really familiar.


Hade Vansen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## HHHbkDX

-Extra- said:


> Best photo ever:




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


:lmao

Goes so well with Roman's face as well! :')


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Biast said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Biast




----------



## jackbhoy

Kurt Angles response to CM Punks pope tweet:

"Cm Punk Should thank GOD that the Pope is a forgiving Man. Because Even the Pope Could Whip Punk's skinny ass" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## superfudge

Since no one else has posted it:


----------



## Biast

^ :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy

not funny but since the old taker pic...


----------



## Oliver-94

Not funny but cool picture


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Oliver-94 said:


> Not funny but cool picture


It like how he goes from Ziggy to Hercules


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kregnaz

Further shit with that segment following


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

kregnaz said:


> Further shit with that segment following



YES! Oh jeebus I marked so hard when that aired.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Spoiler: What the Fuck is this?[QUOTE="JOPACHKA, post: 13850801, member: 189925"











[/QUOTE]




:cole1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao at the Cesaro gif.


----------



## Gandhi

That Cesaro gif is just both funny and brutal,Epic in short.

Anyway


----------



## virus21




----------



## JOPACHKA

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Spoiler: What the Fuck is this?[/spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :cole1





Spoiler: What the Fuck is this?[/spoiler



This VHS, man.


----------



## JJJ

So many pages so I don't have time to check if its a repost but


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

^^ HAHAHA! WHAT!


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

That Bischoff one on the last page, not a bad idea


----------



## themosayat

Proc said:


> Never watched the JBL Cole show before, started because of this thread. Probably the most entertaining thing I have seen in quite some time. Pure, epic, fucking awesomeness.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I actually laughed (at the intended points) that hard during a WWE program.


prime time players' talents, the dazzler segment and sandow's poem for rosa are my favourite moments !

just if someone can add gifs or videos of them ... I don't know how ...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Bryan you sly fuck
































I found this tagged as "backstage peak". Tensai be stealin Brodus's girls.


----------



## Biast




----------



## ArnoldTricky

Gif needed of Mahal dancing, sticking three fingers to Cena then slapping him. Anyone?!


----------



## -Extra-

Reaction upon hearing that wrestling is off from 2020 Olympics


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## The Cynical Heel

>


Dat. ASSSS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## DAFUQ

The Cynical Heel said:


> Dat. ASSSS.


just imagine jizzing on that black ass. DAMN!!!:faint:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Bad things happening to Hornswoggle are a good thing for everyone else.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CALΔMITY

adrian_zombo said:


> Bad things happening to Hornswoggle are a good thing for everyone else.


I'm probably the only one on here who actually likes hornswoggle. :kobe2


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Len Hughes Presents

DAFUQ said:


> just imagine jizzing on that black ass. DAMN!!!:faint:


Lol gross.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## James1o1o

I think you fucked that text up a little. You meant why is that guy who looks like Randy Orton doing Jack Swaggers move. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21

James1o1o said:


> I think you fucked that text up a little. You meant why is that guy who looks like Randy Orton doing Jack Swaggers move. :lmao


I didn't make it, just found it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Cookie Monster

^^^

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

From Matt Fowler's Wrap-up:









*His anus was prepared long ago.*


----------



## tready93

Spoiler: Styled out






Biast said:


>






Played off like a Baws


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Cookie Monster

What has been seen can not be unseen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: no...NO...













:draper





Spoiler: I love these comics


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Look at all the fucks Vince gives... NONE


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Thanks for that *Cookie*, I was zoomed in on Razors crotch and the wife walked past...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Choc Lesnar said:


> Thanks for that *Cookie*, I was zoomed in on Razors crotch and the wife walked past...


hahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Cookie Monster

Choc Lesnar said:


> Thanks for that *Cookie*, I was zoomed in on Razors crotch and the wife walked past...


You sure you're going to blame me for that one..


----------



## gothmog 3rd

What if CM Punk actually stands for Coockie Monster Punk?


----------



## Cookie Monster

It's certainly where I got my user title from. I did hear rumours that it's what it stood for but I doubt it.


----------



## jackbhoy

virus21 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

gothmog 3rd said:


> What if CM Punk actually stands for Coockie Monster Punk?


I remember reading that back when Punk was in da indie wrasslin', he teamed up with some guy (forgot his wrestling name...it was CM-something) and they were known as the Chick Magnets. I didn't research it further, but I assumed that's what CM stood for. Cookie monster would be funny too, though.


----------



## Little_Jimmy95

Taker2theMoon said:


> I remember reading that back when Punk was in da indie wrasslin', he teamed up with some guy (forgot his wrestling name...it was CM-something) and they were known as the Chick Magnets. I didn't research it further, but I assumed that's what CM stood for. Cookie monster would be funny too, though.


That's what Punk said in the extras of his DVD. So I guess that is the true meaning behind the 'CM'


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose's reactions are the best


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Taker2theMoon said:


> I remember reading that back when Punk was in da indie wrasslin', he teamed up with some guy (forgot his wrestling name...it was CM-something) and they were known as the Chick Magnets. I didn't research it further, but I assumed that's what CM stood for. Cookie monster would be funny too, though.





Little_Jimmy95 said:


> That's what Punk said in the extras of his DVD. So I guess that is the true meaning behind the 'CM'


He also said it stands for Chicago Made,Crooked Moonsault,Charles Manson,Charles Montgomery & Chuck Mosley :lmao Apart from himself Colt Cabana & Samoa Joe are probably the only one's who know what it really means


----------



## virus21

Getting this thread back on track


----------



## kregnaz

Little_Jimmy95 said:


> That's what Punk said in the extras of his DVD. So I guess that is the true meaning behind the 'CM'


The true meaning of CM is "Cena Mark" - SWERVE!!!!!! :russo


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

Titus gif is sick good


----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## grimeycarolina

Punk's #1 Fan said:


>


Does anyone else think Rock can't pass the wellness test after looking at this


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Choc Lesnar

grimeycarolina said:


> Does anyone else think Rock can't pass the wellness test after looking at this


You know that second pic was taken in 2007, *5 years* before the Pain & Gain shot right? Do you have any idea how much you can change your body naturally in 5 years? Rock was already muscular and athletic. It wouldn't be hard for him to gain that much muscle in 5 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kregnaz

Hide your kids, Revenge is coming...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## NeyNey

ssppeeddyy said:


> Spoiler: Gif


I laughed so hard while watching this on Raw. :lmao Epic Kane.

Edit: Damn, Titus.. dancing with the ref :lmao :lmao :lmao We need a "_Gif of the yea_r" award. :lmao


----------



## SpookshowTony

...I'm a big fan of Scott Hall, but...that picture...I...didn't need to see that. Thank you Cookie Monster.


----------



## HiddenViolence

SpookshowTony said:


> ...I'm a big fan of Scott Hall, but...that picture...I...didn't need to see that. Thank you Cookie Monster.


I didn't get it, it just looked like a normal pic of him :argh:


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## xvampmanx

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I didn't get it, it just looked like a normal pic of him :argh:


just looks at the Z on hits pants. kinda like the sin cara t-shirt.


----------



## Biast

<--- Just like Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Cookie Monster

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I didn't get it, it just looked like a normal pic of him :argh:


Not a fan of nuts?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I didn't get it, it just looked like a normal pic of him :argh:


I envy the fortunate souls who didn't catch it at first glance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I didn't notice it, either. Thankfully.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Taker2theMoon said:


> I envy the fortunate souls who didn't catch it at first glance.


Yeah, was confused as to why that pic was posted, guess I shouldn't know. lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

:lmao @ Smeth_Jensen


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

Don't know if anyone ever posted this, but it's definitely wtf-able. 










The sweet taste of victory?


----------



## 11rob2k




----------



## DogSaget

^^^

:lmao at the paul heyman one


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I get confused by some people sigs and think, How are they funny?? Haha.

Thanks for the scott hall pic...


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kregnaz




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Rocky Mark

Cynical Heel is still butthurt over the fact that Rock is going over Punk AGAIn, I see

still, funny pic


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Biast




----------



## IRISHwhip78




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Sazer Ramon

I havent thought The Rock could pass a wellness test since he came back in 2011

Not a fucking chance


----------



## JasonCage

Sazer Ramon said:


> I havent thought The Rock could pass a wellness test since he came back in 2011
> 
> Not a fucking chance


People can gain muscle in seven years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ReginaSanders

i am here to play
and i am going to play
i came to play
because i am the miz and i am awweeesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kregnaz

Oliver-94 said:


> Spoiler: may contain nuts and quoted pictures


I'd watch that, I mean 4 Alberts in every corner, bell rings, all 4 storm in the center, collision, RAAAAHAWRRRRRBLLLLLDG and the resulting black hole swallows the whole audience.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

The lack of the HIP HOP HIPPO in that Albert pic makes me sad . Nice to see that character returning again though, thanks to Brodus .


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures III*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


:brock


----------



## Boygirl

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


"You don't need to like it. But you better learn to love it because I am the best thing going to date."

- Grandpa Nash begging for sympathy from TNA fans (2008)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Belated Valentines Day Meme.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper'97 said:


>


LMAO. Thank you.


----------



## Biast




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Bo Wyatt

I haven´t really thought about it but the wwe title belt is huge.


----------



## Trifektah

Most of those wrestling memes are atrocious


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Trifektah said:


> Most of those wrestling memes are atrocious


yeh they are so wrong. It´s just lame hate shit without thought on how to do a meme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Feel free to post some funny pics, guys.


----------



## Vault

WWE Memes do suck, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like some, most are awful. Post some pics.


----------



## Biast




----------



## Alex DeLarge

Boygirl said:


> "You don't need to like it. But you better learn to love it because I am the best thing going to date."
> 
> - Grandpa Nash begging for *sympathy* from TNA fans (2008)


"You try to get the sympy of the people, but you don't get my sympy at all." :steiner2


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Bo Wyatt

This guy made me smile. It´s guys like him that gives wrestling fans a terrible reputation.


----------



## The One

FredForeskinn said:


> This guy made me smile. It´s guys like him that gives wrestling fans a terrible reputation.


Why? because he doesn't worry about ratings and workate?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That loop on the santino gif is beauty. (Y)


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Danny 310 said:


> Why? because he doesn't worry about ratings and workate?


the whole "its still real to me dammit" just oozes from him.


----------



## Boygirl

Danny 310 said:


> Why? because he doesn't worry about ratings and workate?


But we're smarter


----------



## Wedge10

Oliver-94 said:


>


Crazy! Where did you find this pic?

That's my small village's station (Hatfield/Stainforth) in Yorkshire! Crazy to think somebody has used it for a Sin Cara Meme.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

FredForeskinn said:


> I haven´t really thought about it but the wwe title belt is huge.


Yeah, you can't really see it in WWE on Cena, Rock or anyone cause they're all big guys. But when you see it on a normal person (pornstar, haha) it's really huge.


----------



## Shazayum

FredForeskinn said:


> the whole "its still real to me dammit" just oozes from him.


No, you get the sense that he's a real fan who truly enjoys the product and doesn't whine incessantly about it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Shazayum said:


> No, you get the sense that he's a real fan who truly enjoys the product and doesn't whine incessantly about it.


thats your opinion then. We have to agree to disagree on this one I guess .


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Shazayum said:


> No, you get the sense that he's a real fan who truly enjoys the product and doesn't whine incessantly about it.


Nah, I get the sense that he just watched a 45 minute mat classic and is really stoked about it. He probably hates Santino and Hornswoggle passionately. unk


----------



## Duke Silver

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Nah, I get the sense that he just watched a 45 minute mat classic and is really stoked about it. He probably hates Santino and Hornswoggle passionately. unk


A Cena fan cheering for Rock that loves mat wrestling? Isn't that an oxymoron?










Probably been posted a hundred times, butt fuck it.


----------



## kregnaz

All In!


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## GrandCougar

Spear + attempted fireman's carry for possible AA/F5. Kangaroo counters by a dropkick without dropping to the mat.


----------



## Green Light

Wtf at Shane's hair

And lol at Vince's pinhead


----------



## Choc Lesnar

Danny 310 said:


> Why? because he doesn't worry about ratings and workate?


Because hes a retard Cena fan.


----------



## kregnaz

Choc Lesnar said:


> Because hes a retard Cena fan.


Oh boy, who let you back into the forum? fpalm


----------



## Big Booboos

Smith_Jensen said:


>


It's funny cause I live in Danielsville, PA and The Rock went to a high school like 15 minutes away from me. Freedom High School. MY dad saw him at a gym a couple on times hahaha. He said he was a big douche.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock doing alittle dancing while giving Angle an F5.


----------



## xvampmanx

Green Light said:


> Wtf at Shane's hair
> 
> And lol at Vince's pinhead


Shane is slowly turning into Jose Mourinho.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

This is the greatest thread known to mankind.


----------



## kregnaz

SpocksEvilClone said:


> This is the greatest thread known to mankind.


2nd greatest, there is alway Funny Wrestling Pictures I


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Brock was a BOSS doing an F5 like that.


----------



## jackbhoy

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brock was a BOSS doing an F5 like that.


tbh it looks like he botched it and dropped kurt on his neck :lmao

kurt angle....SOLD AN F5 WITH A BROCKEN FRECKIN' NECK!


----------



## CALΔMITY

kregnaz said:


> 2nd greatest, there is alway Funny Wrestling Pictures I


Yeah...


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## Daiko

Don't think these have been posted before..


----------



## dango

Green Light said:


>


While everyone else is looking at Shane's hair, I'm looking at his nipple. What does this mean?


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Daiko said:


>


:lmao


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## PlayaTaylor

Thread is awesome.


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Y2J_Ado

:lol


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## JY57

Dman Shane


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Taker's been wrestling men for a little too long eh?












It looks like he's checking out Y2J's ass, my god!


:tyrion


----------



## trevs909

Triple h potter.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## SpocksEvilClone

kregnaz said:


> 2nd greatest, there is alway Funny Wrestling Pictures I


Touche. It'd be kind of like deciding which of your children you prefer.


----------



## Walls

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Brock was a BOSS doing an F5 like that.



He also dropped Kurt on his head doing it like that too.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Premium Walls said:


> He also dropped Kurt on his head doing it like that too.


but he dropped Kurt on his head like a baws.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## SpocksEvilClone

Armbar!


----------



## Ruth

I just remembered this from when I was watching the PPV three weeks ago. There was this absolutely brilliant moment when they were doing the little individual promos before the Royal Rumble match where each guy gave a little 30-second explanation as to why they would be the one to win the match.

If anyone has a video of those promos, could you please make a gif of when Prime Time Players are doing the Millions of Dollars dance, that then transitions into Randy Orton's super-serious stare at the camera? It just screams to be made as a gif :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

check out sin cara's botchamania edition -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spoc9S_9QG0


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather see this than Cena vs. Rock II.


----------



## Eclairal




----------



## zkorejo

Takertheman said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

That was good!


----------



## -Extra-

And the best of all


----------



## JasonCage

Would pay for Brawler vs Rock


----------



## Daiko




----------



## virus21




----------



## Choc Lesnar




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Maelstrom21

I knew Roman Reigns looked familiar. A buffed up Robert Trujillo. Good call.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## The_Jiz

Premium Walls said:


> He also dropped Kurt on his head doing it like that too.


He was selling the ankle Kurt was working all match long.


----------



## Choc Lesnar




----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Any gifs of the 2nd ref getting injured because punk kinda touched him?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Arnold Tricky said:


>


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Heel

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Nothing funny, maybe except for the Captain America one.


----------



## holt_hogan

Read the Del Rio/Big Show match like a book. 

Shit gag. Alright picture. Sorry.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oh dear God :lmao could just be taking the kids to the show or something, it's all good.


----------



## Choc Lesnar




----------



## Rocky Mark

is that ref made of pretzel ? lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Rocky Mark said:


> is that ref made of pretzel ? lol


nah, he just decided to make a harlem shake in middle of the match.


----------



## VINT




----------



## HiddenViolence




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh, Scott Steiner... fpalm










Jerry Lawler "nailing" Stacy Keibler.










No words..


----------



## JEKingOfKings

holt_hogan said:


>


How do you even read a book properly at wrestling show? How?


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## MrSmallPackage

JEKingOfKings said:


> How do you even read a book properly at wrestling show? How?


You probably could in Atlanta, that crowd was dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## krai999

JEKingOfKings said:


> How do you even read a book properly at wrestling show? How?


when there's a divas match


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

krai999 said:


> when there's a divas match


But you'd have 5 minutes top to read.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## jackbhoy




----------



## Cookie Monster

Did The Rock swallow a coat hanger?


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Cookie Monster said:


> Did The Rock swallow a coat hanger?


haha


----------



## Whitem0nkey

jackbhoy said:


>


and they can't even get that right, only 1 person should be dancing before they go crazy. here 4 people are half as dancing before they get crazy. also the 1st person dancing should have something odd also like a mask or a cape or anything goofy


----------



## jackbhoy

Whitem0nkey said:


> and they can't even get that right, only 1 person should be dancing before they go crazy. here 4 people are half as dancing before they get crazy. also the 1st person dancing should have something odd also like a mask or a cape or anything goofy


Its just a bit of fun, no need to be so serious about it, take a chill pill mate :flip


----------



## -Extra-

TNA fails even at Harlem Shake. unk2


----------



## Whitem0nkey

SmokeAndMirrors said:


>


Ha, nice this made me laugh.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

last gif too small unk3


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

-Extra- said:


> TNA fails even at Harlem Shake. unk2


That's because it got booked by russo and hogan steals spotlights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Tommy-V




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha that Orton/Barney pic...
I just got done watching the recorded segment of Orton and Kane tonight. Funny coincidence.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Taker2theMoon said:


> Haha that Orton/Barney pic...
> I just got done watching the recorded segment of Orton and Kane tonight. Funny coincidence.


 i thought it needed added after that segment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Steve Awesome




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Coffey




----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan




----------



## HiddenViolence

No Henry dancing GIF?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> No Henry dancing GIF?


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## HiddenViolence

So Orton called Kane 'Barney'...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So Orton called Kane 'Barney'...


Check back a page iv got this beat


----------



## HiddenViolence

RaneGaming said:


> Check back a page iv got this beat


rton


----------



## Whitem0nkey

jackbhoy said:


> Its just a bit of fun, no need to be so serious about it, take a chill pill mate :flip


WWE knows the meme







WWE > TNA when it comes to the Harlem Shake.


----------



## jackbhoy

Whitem0nkey said:


> WWE knows the meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE > TNA when it comes to the Harlem Shake.


that was a pretty shit compared to tna's IMO. Tna's was actually done with the fans and looked like everyone was having fun, WWE's looked boring with people that I dont give a shit about, would of been better if it actually had someone like jericho, the rock, kane ect


----------



## superfudge

Guess the big stars weren't ready for another video like that after that awful Christmas one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Whitem0nkey

jackbhoy said:


> that was a pretty shit compared to tna's IMO. Tna's was actually done with the fans and looked like everyone was having fun, WWE's looked boring with people that I dont give a shit about, would of been better if it actually had someone like jericho, the rock, kane ect


what TNA made was not the harlem shake.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harlem_Shake_(meme)

The videos last 30-something seconds and feature an excerpt from the song "Harlem Shake" by electronic musician Baauer. *a video begins with one person (often helmeted or masked)* dancing to the song alone for 15 seconds, *surrounded by other people not paying attention or unaware of the dancing individual*. When the bass drops, the video switches to the entire crowd doing a crazy convulsive dance for the next 15 seconds. Moreover, in the second half of the video, people often wear a minimum of clothes or crazy outfits or costumes while wielding strange props.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

WWE vs TNA shit over harlem shake :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WWE vs TNA shit over harlem shake :lmao


this guys relentless man, bringing out all the facts and everything to win this :lmao


----------



## Whitem0nkey

a tweet from Ricardo Rodriguez's twitter https://twitter.com/RRWWE/status/303721095951953922/photo/1


----------



## Whitem0nkey




----------



## jtyrone

^nice one

i like how he casually said 'i want that one' lol


----------



## DogSaget

Whitem0nkey said:


> a tweet from Ricardo Rodriguez's twitter https://twitter.com/RRWWE/status/303721095951953922/photo/1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


RicarGOAT


----------



## StanStansky




----------



## virus21

Whitem0nkey said:


> WWE knows the meme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE > TNA when it comes to the Harlem Shake.


Both companies really need to stop capitalizing on memes. They both suck at it


----------



## Whitem0nkey

RaneGaming said:


>


I dont want that feud


----------



## ratedR3:16

The List Bro! said:


>


edge showing sarcasm of the highest order


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## Chi Town Punk

would you people fucking stop with the brazzers thing

its not funny at all, just fucking stupid


----------



## superfudge

Putting the Brazzers logo on anything doesn't automatically make it look really sexual. Cut that shit out.


----------



## StanStansky

If I wasn't posting from my phone and had access to Photoshop this would be a "Bangbros of Destruction" picture.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Y2Jerichoo

TSN listing the top 10 athletes with swagger. Watch from 0:25 to 0:40. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU9UC6MtIis

Gave me a laugh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

They shouldn't have excluded him. :side:


----------



## Steve Awesome

Er, wut?


----------



## Whitem0nkey

virus21 said:


> Both companies really need to stop capitalizing on memes. They both suck at it


Titus with milk, your point is invalid.

but to be fair given the size of their roster this had the potential to be great.


----------



## JY57

who is the guy wearing the libre outfi in the Harlem Shake video?


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Necramonium

JY57 said:


> who is the guy wearing the libre outfi in the Harlem Shake video?


El Local, its Ricardo, but the strange thing is, in the Harlem Shake video, Ricardo is standing next to Locale, maybe to throw us off or something, it looks like Roman Reigns in the libre outfit.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## CALΔMITY

DogSaget said:


> RicarGOAT


I laughed so hard at that segment. I hope poor Ricardo was fast enough to outrun Big E.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## STEVALD

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/415uih.jpg


That's more like Roman King.


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

Behold the GOAT of all funny wrestling pictures


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

JEKingOfKings said:


> How do you even read a book properly at wrestling show? How?


If it's really, really *quiet*. :


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bo Wyatt

The List Bro! said:


> Behold the GOAT of all funny wrestling pictures


its funny but not that funny.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Crimson 3:16™;14325306 said:


>


:cena3 I don't need to win, I have infinite WWE title shots.
















:rock


----------



## Cookie Monster

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


THIS HAS TO GET CHANTED!


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## buriedcompass

punk trashing the commentator and working as vince was priceless.

"1,2,3 HE GOT HIM!!! no...no he didn't"


----------



## Jacare

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


aka Sheamus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Ron Burgundy

From the WWE Annual


----------



## Redruum




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Bret Hart makes a lovely meme btw.


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Bo Wyatt

The ec pic with old pics of the chamber participants was hilarious.


----------



## HOJO

Still going TNA > WWE with The Harlem Shake thing. Fans get involved (Again) and it looks more fun.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Some of these things were made pretty damn fast, but the gif one of Swagger is down right funny.


----------



## Cyon

Might as well post it here too.










Apparently came from this custom titantron this guy was making.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

On the twitter, and it's blowing up like crazy. lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

swagger_ROCKS said:


> On the twitter, and it's blowing up like crazy. lol


LOL


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

That weird moment I realize Swagger is the best thing going in the WWE.


----------



## Jobberwacky




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Chrome

Another Swagger pic:


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Chi Town Punk

:lmao :36 seconds in


----------



## Rocky Mark

could swagger pick a worse time to fuck up his career ? he just got his big push

what a moron


----------



## haribo

it's Bo time bitches


----------



## Gandhi

:lmao at that WEED THE PEOPLE video


----------



## More Stables




----------



## Skullduggery

^ I want to see both


----------



## ratedR3:16

these swagger and bret memes are brilliant


----------



## Zeppex




----------



## Hamada




----------



## gothmog 3rd

Can somevody make something funny from this? I tried but Iæm not on my game today.

http://memegenerator.net/Jack-Swaggs


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## gothmog 3rd

^Funny picture, and alltough Ziggler has a very good dropkick, it is certainly not the best in the company. :genius


----------



## Oxidamus

gothmog 3rd said:


> ^Funny picture, and alltough Ziggler has a very good dropkick, it is certainly not the best in the company. :genius


Who does bro?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Oxitron said:


> Who does bro?


----------



## ratedR3:16

this thread has become great again


----------



## gothmog 3rd

Oxitron said:


> Who does bro?


In my personal opinion, it's one of the legacy boys. Either DiBiase or Orton. I'm leaning towards DiBiase. Zigglers is awesome as well, I just prefer Orton and DiBiase. But let's not start a drop kcick discusion here. Sorry I brought it up.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

80's hogan + 80's training montage.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

gothmog 3rd said:


> In my personal opinion, it's one of the legacy boys. Either DiBiase or Orton. I'm leaning towards DiBiase. Zigglers is awesome as well, I just prefer Orton and DiBiase. But let's not start a drop kcick discusion here. Sorry I brought it up.


Yup. 

LOL @ the Teddy Long pic.


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Cubed

My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.

http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


----------



## Rocky Mark

^ FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Rocky Mark said:


> ^ FUCKING EPIC


Agreed.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: what on fucking earth...






















:bigirimana


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## BOBORBK

Cubed said:


> My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


Just one word - GREAT!!!

:genius:cool2


----------



## Green Light




----------



## SpocksEvilClone

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


I was working on the exact same idea, exact same picture today but had to leave as I was working on it & didn't post it. Love it!


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## #dealwithit

LOL at all the pokemon and dbz references in this thread atm. Them 90s kids ruling the net.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Crimson 3:16, i need to spear reputation. This picture is GOLD!


----------



## DJ2334

Cubed said:


> My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


As a hardcore DBZ fan and WWE fan, this has to be the best thing ever. Amazing and funny too. Did you make this?


----------



## dude69

Cubed said:


> My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


thats awesome


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

- Barbershop window T-shirt design.

I thought it was very funny!


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Cubed said:


> My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Ron Burgundy

From the WWE annual


----------



## Steve Awesome

Cubed said:


> My first post in here. This is like 26 pictures and I'm not gonna copy and paste them all. Here are the first 2 and then the link to the rest. If someone else wants to put them all in here then by all means.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#65pbCxn


Saw this earlier on Reddit. Combining two of my favourite things is bound to result in perfection.


----------



## Eulonzo

Green Light said:


> .


:lmao


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THAT COMIC WAS BOSS. :lmao


----------



## More Stables




----------



## HiddenViolence

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> From the WWE annual


fpalm

WWE are fucking idiots.


----------



## Cubed

DJ2334 said:


> As a hardcore DBZ fan and WWE fan, this has to be the best thing ever. Amazing and funny too. Did you make this?


Thanks. No, I found it on reddit and figured it would be a good (and original) contribution to this thread I've been laughing at for so long (well the first one as well). 




Broken Code said:


>


What match was this? I want to see it.


----------



## Neil_totally




----------



## Killmonger

Cubed said:


> Thanks. No, I found it on reddit and figured it would be a good (and original) contribution to this thread I've been laughing at for so long (well the first one as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What match was this? I want to see it.


Cena vs. JBL. Judgment Day 2005.


----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Oxidamus

-Extra- said:


>


has he gone insane :lmao


----------



## Neil_totally




----------



## Duke Silver

-Extra- said:


>


So most fans will just think he's asking people to touch his junk?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Mainly for Roode's reaction of excitedly giggling to the high-five and chest poke:


----------



## Cubed

RiZE said:


> Cena vs. JBL. Judgment Day 2005.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## CM12Punk

http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#720DShH


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

CM12Punk said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#720DShH


already been posted


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Had this idea for a while, but I can't edit images for shit. If anyone can do a better job please do!


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Not a picture but priceless. :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

-Extra- said:


>


*Edit*

Ahh instagram :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## xvampmanx

did Zeb colter copy chuck norris or did chuck norris copy dutch mantel?


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## [email protected]

CM12Punk said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#720DShH


that was badass


----------



## Kanenite77

Wow would actually want to see this animated, totally badass!


----------



## ben_fletch

Virgil trying to sell autographs in the NYC subway, kinda sad huh?


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Still a step up from half the other shit in Times Square


----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Brown Hippy

Am I the only one that thinks Swagger's mug shoot ironically looks like the Good Guy Greg meme ?
(who's smoking a blunt)


----------



## themosayat

More Stables said:


>


honestly, kaitlyn looks the best of all the mug shots ! maybe after her shawn micheals and lita ...


----------



## Brown Hippy

^^^ Kurt Angle's mug shot isn't bad either tbh.


----------



## Srdjan99

M. Hardy and Andre GOAT faces )


----------



## li/<o

CM12Punk said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Lpduo#720DShH


That is 10X better than WWE booking way more entertaining!


----------



## Rocky Mark

Wade Barrett was chubbier, huh


----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Angle's mugshot is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Zeppex

Who the hell is blonde guy next to Kaitlyn, fucker looks strait up looney.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Concerning the mugshots pic, who are the guys (and gal) situated at shots 3, 7, 10, 20, 21, 31, 36, 38, 48, 49 and 55?

@Zeppex - Brian Christopher.


----------



## virus21

Brown Hippy said:


> ^^^ Kurt Angle's mug shot isn't bad either tbh.


Nice sig.


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## virus21




----------



## Skullduggery

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Concerning the mugshots pic, who are the guys (and gal) situated at shots 3, 7, 10, 20, 21, 31, 36, 38, 48, 49 and 55?
> 
> @Zeppex - Brian Christopher.


3 is MVP
20 is Shad
36 I think is Daffney
38 ive been told is someone from the spirit squad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Dean/Moxley

Adding to the Alex Riley and Brock Lesnar gifs....


----------



## virus21

Dean/Moxley said:


> Adding to the Alex Riley and Brock Lesnar gifs....


Heres your nightmare fuel for the next few days kids


----------



## Dean/Moxley

virus21 said:


> Heres your nightmare fuel for the next few days kids.



:lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Hardly remember this..


----------



## TKOK

Big Show looked like he fell asleep in his mugshot.


----------



## King Trips

:lol WOW Virgil.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## sizor

DAT TITLE!


----------



## jackbhoy

Dean/Moxley said:


> Hardly remember this..


what a boss :lmao :lmao


----------



## Broken Code




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That PG/Attitude Era meme is up there with the Ultimate Warrior/Hogan gif for the most posted 'wrestling funny's' ever.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Eulonzo

Broken Code said:


> .


Love that. :lol


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Can somebody post the picture where Swagger is blinking like he is high? PLEASE :


----------



## Eulonzo

More Stables said:


> .


I want both. :vince3


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Abstrakt

Not a funny gif. Just thought I'd share this gif I made.


----------



## Griever11

Abstrakt said:


> Not a funny gif. Just thought I'd share this gif I made.


Very cool gif, I was always a big fan of the Undertaker and Kane feud.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: My god he's staring right into my soul












:jones





Spoiler: I miss Eugene












:kean


----------



## XFace




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## -Extra-

unk2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

They said I could be anything...









So I took roids while creating a wellness policy









Gained a midget son









Died on explosion









Resurrected and Retired









Only then to come back bitches!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> They said I could be anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took roids while creating a wellness policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gained a midget son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Died on explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrected and Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only then to come back bitches!


:lmao


----------



## hardysno1fan

-Extra- said:


> unk2


He looks like a fat bald cancer patient.


----------



## CALΔMITY

hardysno1fan said:


> He looks like a fat bald cancer patient.



:kobe2


----------



## -Extra-

hardysno1fan said:


> He looks like a fat bald cancer patient.


You know he would beat cancer to go 21-0.


----------



## Kling Klang




----------



## CALΔMITY

-Extra- said:


> You know he would beat cancer to go 21-0.


Taker would..._rise above cancer_? eppers


----------



## xk07




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## -Extra-

^Awesome


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Sir William said:


>


----------



## ratedR3:16

Dean/Moxley said:


> Adding to the Alex Riley and Brock Lesnar gifs....


how scott hall see's DDP


----------



## WWE

the one with Undertaker and McMahon :lmao


----------



## kregnaz

The Samoan Submission Machine


----------



## virus21




----------



## kregnaz

The Ayatollah of Rock and BOllah:









BO BO B. WARE









Join the Botoshop revolution, for inspiration: This weeks Raw thread :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

kregnaz said:


> The Ayatollah of Rock and BOllah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BO BO B. WARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join the Botoshop revolution, for inspiration: This weeks Raw thread :lmao


Aside from Zeb's promo and Brock/Hunter, the highlight of the show this week.

Someone needs to botoshop The Nature Bo.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm sorry Kregnaz I must spread more rep around before I can rep you for that. Just know that I would have. :hayden


----------



## kregnaz

KO Bossy said:


> Aside from Zeb's promo and Brock/Hunter, the highlight of the show this week.
> 
> Someone needs to botoshop The Nature Bo.












kinda sloppy, Flair's head is always so damn read 

Can't find the starting point in the Raw thread anymore, whoever made that Undertaker pic, PUT IT IN HERE


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dear god...I can't...I just can't... :ti


----------



## virus21




----------



## kregnaz

Okay, one last picture before bed

The Punjabi PlayBo!


----------



## mrmacman

WWE Heavyweight Championship ???????????


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: heh...



The Punjabi PlayBo!










:brees


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

unk2


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME

Khali - WOW!!!


----------



## Broken Code




----------



## -Extra-




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

^The gif of Cena forcing out a difficult shit is one of my favourite in a long time.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

mrmacman said:


> WWE Heavyweight Championship ???????????


oh shit I forgot RAW was on yesterday, cena won? fuck...but we already knew that.


----------



## Stooge22

the Cena forcing anger gif reminds me exactly of an angry Hector Salamacha from Breaking Bad


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

While the GIF is hilarious, just another reason why I can't stand Cena: He makes the goofiest damn faces.


----------



## Eulonzo

mrmacman said:


> WWE Heavyweight Championship ???????????


Looks like Rocky was drunk when he tweeted that. :rock4


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Broken Code said:


>


Cena : Please guys, don't shit on me...


i'll handle it myself.


----------



## -Extra-

Boo-tay


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ryder has me at the Lady Liberty logos slapped on his ass. :lol


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

-Extra- said:


> Boo-tay


You can never beat this man when it comes to booty show.


----------



## -Extra-

Ziggler selling


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hah my god that's amazing! Good ol Ziggs.
Doesn't that into the gif of Punk bumpin his ass? Who'da thunk Punk could shake dat ass up. I also noticed Cena shakin his ass. Man I love house show shenanigans.


----------



## -Extra-

Taker2theMoon said:


> Hah my god that's amazing! Good ol Ziggs.
> Doesn't that into the gif of Punk bumpin his ass? Who'da thunk Punk could shake dat ass up. I also noticed Cena shakin his ass. Man I love house show shenanigans.












































































I know this breaks the 5 pic per post limit, but it would feel wrong to leave any of them out, so...


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wish I could rep you again, Extra.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

IGNORE.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Just made this one:


----------



## HOJO

-Extra- said:


> I know this breaks the 5 pic per post limit, but it would feel wrong to leave any of them out, so...


Video link PLEASE


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## NoyK




----------



## StanStansky

straightedge891 said:


> Video link PLEASE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgolzV8jUE

Punk's true genius is shown around the 5 minute mark. DAT WHEREWITHAL


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Gandhi said:


>


:terry


----------



## Bryan D.

Gandhi said:


>


:HHH


----------



## Sazer Ramon

really tho, he defintiely looked like he pissed himself


----------



## Griselda

StanStansky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgolzV8jUE
> 
> Punk's true genius is shown around the 5 minute mark. DAT WHEREWITHAL


Lol, Punk hit Ryder in the dick at 5:46.


----------



## dango

H.I.M. said:


> Lol, Punk hit Ryder in the dick at 5:46.


Looked more like he accidentally grabbed it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

StanStansky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgolzV8jUE
> 
> Punk's true genius is shown around the 5 minute mark. DAT WHEREWITHAL


Oh man that vid had me cracking up. The parts that the gif set showed and when Punk had dat wherewithal were just amazing. It's things like this that truly show how much the wrestlers of WWE really enjoy their jobs regardless of wins, losses, or card placement.

I hope that I can go to a fun house show like that. I went to a smackdown show once years ago, but nothing silly out of kayfabe happened.

Since I haven't contributed in a while...


----------



## tizzle




----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Bo Wyatt

gawd dem HHH burying jokes is getting old like chuck norris.


----------



## Rocky Mark

FredForeskinn said:


> gawd dem HHH burying jokes is getting old like chuck norris.


you put the nail on the coffin mate


----------



## li/<o

StanStansky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTgolzV8jUE
> 
> Punk's true genius is shown around the 5 minute mark. DAT WHEREWITHAL


LMAO That shit was hilarious its been a while since I laugh at what Punk does.


----------



## Daiko

Ricardo Rodriguez tweeted this a couple of hours ago.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good ol Ricardo. He always knows how to make my day. :statham


----------



## Knees2Faces




----------



## wdotym

plot reserved 2 lesnar xD ^^


----------



## Bo Wyatt

oh yay yet another fcking hhh burying joke...ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ha ha ha ha....


----------



## DJ2334

FredForeskinn said:


> oh yay yet another fcking hhh burying joke...ho ho ho ho ho ho ho ha ha ha ha....


People like you ruin threads like these. Triple H is one of my favorites and I don't agree that he buries everyone like most people on this forum, but even I laughed at that picture. Lighten up a bit, bro or gtfo.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

DJ2334 said:


> People like you ruin threads like these. Triple H is one of my favorites and I don't agree that he buries everyone like most people on this forum, but even I laughed at that picture. Lighten up a bit, bro or gtfo.


I laughed at the first 3040384838048380 triple h buryin pictures. But yeh ok, I loved that he could take of the hammer and put a shovel on the shaft in this one.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## ReginaSanders

LOLLL THE MIZ SEEMS LIKE THAT HE HAS OPENED HIS SHAVING CREAM FACTORY........


----------



## gothmog 3rd

DJ2334 said:


> People like you ruin threads like these. Triple H is one of my favorites and I don't agree that he buries everyone like most people on this forum, but even I laughed at that picture. Lighten up a bit, bro or gtfo.


You said it right. i too like HHH, and don't really agree with the buttying stuff, but it's still funny.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Best part of that HHH meme is the tombstone that says 'Spot reserved for Lesnar'


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Not a picture, but watching Boogeyman laughing for 6 minutes is EPIC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIpqv5FfsCE


----------



## Jotunheim

H.I.M. said:


> Lol, Punk hit Ryder in the dick at 5:46.


am I the only one that loved punk's face run ?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Spoiler


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jotunheim said:


> am I the only one that loved punk's face run ?


No I liked it too. I don't mind his current run, but the guy obviously has a sense of humor that our generation can jive with.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## hardysno1fan

What a drop kick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Vince's reaction to the piledriver.


----------



## KO Bossy

^ I Laughed


----------



## BOBORBK

^
^
Good one )))


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

A couple oldies but goodies that crack me up when I see them:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## mrmacman




----------



## BbileMane

that dropkick to the midget has got me dying!!!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Vince's reaction to the piledriver.


:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Daiko




----------



## Abstrakt

Daiko said:


>


I like how this is two jokes in one if you really think about it. Or is that how its supposed to be taken?


----------



## gothmog 3rd

Abstrakt said:


> I like how this is two jokes in one if you really think about it. Or is that how its supposed to be taken?


Yeah, it's suppsed to be a combo-joke, and a fun one at that.


----------



## Twisted14

Taker2theMoon said:


> No I liked it too. I don't mind his current run, but the guy obviously has a sense of humor that our generation can jive with.


I also thoroughly enjoyed his face run. However I'm enjoying his current heel run even more.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## VINT

Anyone can give the weird Alex Riley .gif that goes with the set of Brock and DDP's one?


----------



## Johnny_XTREME




----------



## jurwell

Something I noticed the other day, old gif though.










Is the same as 1.16-1.25 here;


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

^ And some people are still asking why we love Ziggler.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Ziggler sells better than the chair.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> ^ And some people are still asking why we love Ziggler.


He really does make pro wrestling an art.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

THE REAL Hulk Hogan attending a hockey game:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## mpredrox




----------



## xvampmanx

ssppeeddyy said:


>


is it me or does HHH starting to look like Luther Reigns?


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Dinobot

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


:lmao I'm dying over this pic :lmao


----------



## sizor

ssppeeddyy said:


>





mrmacman said:


>



LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Smith_Jensen said:


>


I.. I don't get it. :kobe4


----------



## Biast




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Tara still looks :yum:

Robbie E is a living meme


----------



## Dean/Moxley

VINT said:


> Anyone can give the weird Alex Riley .gif that goes with the set of Brock and DDP's one?


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Ron Burgundy




----------



## GREEK FREAK

I would love to see that Playboy with AJ someday


----------



## TheBusiness




----------



## TKOK

adrian_zombo said:


> A couple oldies but goodies that crack me up when I see them:


when was rikishi in TNA?


----------



## dango

TKOK said:


> when was rikishi in TNA?


Sep-Oct 2007


----------



## CALΔMITY

TheStudOfEngland said:


> I.. I don't get it. :kobe4


You don't remember the little wet spot?


----------



## virus21




----------



## The Cynical Heel

Not a bad idea.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Sheamus idea on wwe title










Sheamus and Ambrose shows som lovin



















And here´s one of ma favs with Rocky.


----------



## Necramonium

I laughed hard when i saw this when watching TNA, so they electrify the ropes now? :lmao


----------



## KevMan




----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## WWE

^oh my...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt

^
^
^
^ Robbie E tries to sell like a baws but do it all wrong, he should ask Ziggler for advice. The funny part for me is Robbie T that you can clearly see have a hard time not laughing.

^
^ And what the hell? what are those pants? reminds me of like early 90´s sweatpants or something. Also reminds me of two guys that workout at the local gym, only that their pants are camo but fits like that, it looks awful.


----------



## Marrow

FredForeskinn said:


> Robbie tries to sell like a baws but do it all wrong, he should ask Ziggler for advice.
> 
> And what the hell? what are those pants? -vomits all over the floor-


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubaz

And a Ribera steakhouse jacket!


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Marrow said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubaz
> 
> And a Ribera steakhouse jacket!


oh ty m8. I didnt even know they were called something in particular rofl.


----------



## haribo

*Promo of 2013*


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Zeppex

LOL, Bret is probably the type of guy who bangs a really hot chick, and when she asks if it was good. He replies I've had better.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

I agree with the Hitman though, it wasn't a very good match. There have been way better at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Lone Soldier

This thread is greatness once more.


----------



## Godfather-

Not funny, but saw Fozzy in concert yesterday. Twas good.


----------



## DogSaget

Does anyone have the "Go home gravity you're drunk" pic of ricardo enzuguiri'ing big show?


----------



## sonu852

Hor veer ji kidda


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I just...CAN'T stop looking at it












:rodgers



This is from a stupid quiz site where you enter your name and it generates one of the WWE superstars' names. I got Sheamus...









:rose2


----------



## Dec_619

Godfather- said:


> Not funny, but saw Fozzy in concert yesterday. Twas good.


Check your messages!


----------



## Bo Wyatt

The thing I like with pics of wrestlers in regular clothing is that is then you really get to see how fcking massive/trained some are.

For an example, you dont really think of Jericho having dem biceps or thights.


----------



## Dec_619

joaosilvawwe said:


>


Is he sweating just from a haircut?


----------



## Conor?

Dec_619 said:


> Is he sweating just from a haircut?


:lmao it's photoshopped, he's getting stitches :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## dxbender

The funny part about this pic(it's Ryback at a autograph session today)....Look at what items are in the background.....(Feed him more!) lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well of course! Skip, in general, loves to eat. No, he NEEDS to eat. FEED ME MORE isn't just a gimmick. Cute picture, though.


----------



## Walter_White

Sin Cara can't get anything right!


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Taker2theMoon said:


> Spoiler: I just...CAN'T stop looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> [HIDE="lolwut"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rodgers
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a stupid quiz site where you enter your name and it generates one of the WWE superstars' names. I got Sheamus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/HIDE]
> :rose2












Da fuq


----------



## zkorejo

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Da fuq












Wow.. I love this name generator. One of my all time faves.


----------



## Y2JFAN811




----------



## SpocksEvilClone

A couple of Vince pics...


----------



## Biast

Quite good, considering it's a random generator...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

zkorejo said:


> Wow.. I love this name generator. One of my all time faves.


Well this is just god damn awkward...


----------



## HiddenViolence

:no:


----------



## xvampmanx

and thats how drew got his first real gimmick.


----------



## Dec_619

SheamusRKO said:


> :lmao it's photoshopped, he's getting stitches :lmao


Shit haha


----------



## MarcioDX99

on that name generator i got mickie james :frustrate


----------



## dxbender




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## CALΔMITY

Dem generator names. :asilva L o l at the Stephanies.


----------



## kregnaz

Dat SUAVE!


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## SpookshowTony

Maybe it's because I'm spanish...



Spoiler















That's some straight up bullshit. Fucking name generator :kobe2


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## CMojicaAce

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Well this is just god damn awkward...





wrestlinggameguy said:


> Da fuq


Mine:









The gangs all here!


----------



## Redix

I am The Pussy Monster


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Hells Yeah


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

Be right back...Gotta get my shovel....


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

fpalm You found the wrestling name generator in 2013, and you chose to flood one of the best threads here like a 10yr olds. fpalm

On Topic:


----------



## Vicky82

I got Vince McMahon in the WWE Superstars Name Generator.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> fpalm You found the wrestling name generator in 2013, and you chose to flood one of the best threads here like a 10yr olds. fpalm


Alright! Sorry mother!


----------



## CJ

More terrifying than funny.


----------



## VINT




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

why2cj said:


> More terrifying than funny.


:side:

ROH! ROH! ROH!










#armpulse


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## SophieK92

Sassy Taker!


----------



## Ratedr4life




----------



## Man of Tomorrow

OHHH JESUS.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Can we stop spamming the thread with those pointless name generator pics please. This is supposed to be a FUNNY pictures thread, or at the very least a ATTEMPT AT FUNNY pictures threat. Those name generator pics aren't funny or are an attempt at being funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> fpalm You found the wrestling name generator in 2013, and you chose to flood one of the best threads here like a 10yr olds. fpalm
> 
> On Topic:


Forgive me. I should have seen it coming.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Werb-Jericho

Turtle Dick said:


>




This should have "youre supposed to be my friend" across it!!


----------



## CupofCoffee

This girl is priceless.


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## Bo Wyatt

^ That is the million dollar question isnt it? xD


----------



## kregnaz

He would botch according to script, but botch the botch on a higher level by breaking somebodies neck?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I love the thinking raptor memes. :romo


----------



## HOJO

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> fpalm You found the wrestling name generator in 2013, and you chose to flood one of the best threads here like a 10yr olds. fpalm
> 
> On Topic:


ROH: FUCK SELLING A SUPERPLEX. LES DOO SOMETHING KEWL!


----------



## CJ




----------



## Ratedr4life

CupofCoffee said:


> This girl is priceless.


I don't know who she is but I just fell in love


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## RedRossi




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


>


All joking aside.. How BADASS does that new title look on The Rock!?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler:


----------



## shawnmichaelsisgod

CupofCoffee said:


> This girl is priceless.


I feel ashamed to be Australian every time I see her fpalm


----------



## Big Booboos

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> They said I could be anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I took roids while creating a wellness policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gained a midget son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Died on explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrected and Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only then to come back bitches!


This is one of the greatest posts I've ever fucking seen. Insta rep.


----------



## mrmacman

Ratedr4life said:


> I don't know who she is but I just fell in love


Tenille Tayla


----------



## Dec_619

Can you guys see this video?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

^ It doesnt load at all for me anyway, on Chrome if that could have something to do with it if others can see it.


----------



## Brock

Dec_619 said:


> Can you guys see this video?


This is how ya do it


----------



## Brock

mrmacman said:


>


:lol


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I can't believe people kept posting a random name generator anywhere. That has to be the most pointless use of the internet ever.




1999 Rejex said:


>


Haha, I remember this. No Way Out (of texas) 1998. The Rock was priceless in that promo. He was just continually mocking to the camera, "I'm the Cha-aa-aa-amp" and do the mannerisms of knocking Shamrock out with the chair, funny! The Rock was a star already.

I can remember that time with the Nation of Domination. The Rock was growing as a star and was constantly arguing with Farrooq which led to arguments with other Nation members, who faced the DOA and Shamrock after Shamrock has snapped and beat some of the DOA up (unless that was at WM the next month.) Crazy, good-times!


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Perfect.Insanity




----------



## Abstrakt

CupofCoffee said:


> This girl is priceless.


Was that an entrance botch? Or is she purposely being a goofball?
If she was being a goofball, i love her.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Abstrakt said:


> Was that an entrance botch? Or is she purposely being a goofball?
> If she was being a goofball, i love her.


I think it was a botch, but she saved it pretty good.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Abstrakt said:


> Was that an entrance botch? Or is she purposely being a goofball?
> If she was being a goofball, i love her.


Not a botch, she plays the ditzy blonde type. She's on NXT and is quite entertaining


----------



## Nafstem

Rybert...


----------



## mpredrox

CupofCoffee said:


> This girl is priceless.


lmao Emma makes me laugh


----------



## virus21

The Cynical Heel said:


>


Oh my god!:lmao


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

emma is amazing. Call her up now! SAVE THE DIVAS DIVISON!


----------



## Cheg




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

mpredrox said:


> lmao Emma makes me laugh


:lol funny gif


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Does anyone have a gif of Punk's hilarious crawling across the ring last night?


----------



## Maelstrom21

:ti....at Barrett's tweet. I would love them to spin off the feud into him and Swagger when the post-Mania burial of Weed the People commences.


----------



## StanStansky

Not sure if this has already been posted but I get a kick out of most of this:


----------



## LKRocks




----------



## jacobdaniel

LKRocks said:


>


Fake. He hasn't tweeted anything yet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maelstrom21 said:


> :ti....at Barrett's tweet. I would love them to spin off the feud into him and Swagger when the post-Mania burial of Weed the People commences.


I know, right? I've been wanting this for some time now. I'm perfectly fine with Del Rio and Swagger feuding, but a temporary truce between Del Rio and Barrett against Swagger would be great!


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

jacobdaniel said:


> Fake. He hasn't tweeted anything yet.


----------



## Karma101

My Eyes


----------



## Y2JFAN811

^lol


----------



## krai999

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


>


no shit sherlock?


----------



## Dec_619

Cheg said:


>


Holy shit I am so glad someone made a GIF out of this.

I saw it last night and was wondering, oh shit did someone just see that!!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Old men doing funny things makes me laugh


----------



## HiddenViolence

krai999 said:


> no shit sherlock?


No shit Sherlock.

:yodawg


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Chrome

^lol.


Some stuff from Tumblr:


----------



## 751161

CM Punk crawling. One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## KO Bossy

Dunno if this was posted already:


----------



## Necramonium

The Fourth Wall said:


> CM Punk crawling. One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


Yeah, if it was in frames higher than 3.


----------



## TheBusiness




----------



## 751161

Necramonium said:


> Yeah, if it was in frames higher than 3.


It should be better now, hopefully!


----------



## Necramonium

i use a special program to make them gifs, fluent...


----------



## CALΔMITY

God I was crackin up when I saw Bryan sneak the money into his bottoms. That was priceless!


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

From an ECW 09 match between Swagger and Dreamer:


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Pftt haha. Good one.


----------



## CupofCoffee

StanStansky said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but I get a kick out of most of this:


:lmao

This is just awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Guys,post your "FAN...DAN..GO" impressions LOL just as a laugh.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yRuok0ZAzs


----------



## Wrestlinfan35




----------



## haribo

StanStansky said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but I get a kick out of most of this:


I lost it when the woman phoned in about the Marines :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Well.. looks like I'm not sleeping tonight!


----------



## CALΔMITY

No...why do people keep making those gifs? :taker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## TexasTornado

AJ posted this..


----------



## virus21

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Satan?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## GREEK FREAK

^ God i miss bra and pantie matches

Dolph Ziggler tweeted


> @HEELZiggler
> relax @mikethemiz the cashier & I are burying ur wrestling ability, not the movie #buymarine3today pic.twitter.com/tzIZ4CDyg1


----------



## King Gimp

Triple H getting a pedicure: :lmao :lmao Haha, Triple H is awesome.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

^Look at Hunter's arms.


----------



## King Gimp

What about them?


----------



## Karma101

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


These aren't funny at all. Just stupid.


----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## Kanenite77

The Stratusfactor said:


> ^ God i miss bra and pantie matches


Who are the divas in that match?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Kanenite77 said:


> Who are the divas in that match?


Torrie and Trish. The gif is from InVasion 2001.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Every time I see this pic all I can think about was that Kane lets a big one rip. What a bro...literally.


----------



## superfudge

ShowStopper '97 said:


> [/img]


Bruno Sammartino disapproves.


----------



## CJ




----------



## Y2J_Ado

CM Punk ~ Like a Boss


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Haha love it!














Spoiler: Love that smiley



:taker


----------



## virus21

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Fantasized about this happening on my bed more than once.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

:datass


----------



## Biast

^ :datass


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Spoiler: a spoiler






ShowStopper '97 said:


>






That is glorious.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

http://i.imgur.com/OPQQH.png
BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB!


----------



## CJ




----------



## Eulonzo

JEKingOfKings said:


> :datass


Would smash forever. :datass


----------



## Biast




----------



## Len Hughes Presents

^Yikes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> Would smash forever. :datass


:datass

DAMN good pic. LOL D LO too. :lol


----------



## Dirtnose




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

R-Truth and Jeff Hardy 5 minutes after finishing a joint.


----------



## haribo

JEKingOfKings said:


> :datass


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

haribo said:


>



I'd RKO a baby to have that ass bounce on my dick.


----------



## The Dazzler

^ I'd punt one! :datass


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## AlienBountyHunter

^ Haha, that's a good set.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I tried. There's too much testosterone overload going on in here.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

The Dazzler said:


> ^ I'd punt one! :datass


I'd bury 1 alive:datass


----------



## Eulonzo

Dirtnose said:


> .


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## CALΔMITY

That Slater vs Taker pic trolls me so bad. It doesn't help that I actually like Slater. :kobe2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

RaneGaming said:


> I'd bury 1 alive:datass


I'd Rock 1's Bottom.

EDIT: That came out wrong...


----------



## Kanenite77

delete


----------



## CheckMate1337

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjHgbqLgKJw

Video I made. 

Slaters slate all you want, I was just havin' fun.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CheckMate1337 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjHgbqLgKJw
> 
> Video I made.
> 
> Slaters slate all you want, I was just havin' fun.


Well fuck I had might as well never come here again. All I'd have to do is bookmark your vid.


----------



## virus21

In celebration for the last Impact in the Impact Zone...


----------



## Kanenite77




----------



## ArnoldTricky

:lmao that looks like something you'd see in Street Fighter.


----------



## holt_hogan

They did a house show in Kenya?


----------



## Oxidamus

Doesn't anyone just wish AJ did some lewd pics in bra and panties? :$


----------



## Kanenite77

Oxitron said:


> Doesn't anyone just wish AJ did some lewd pics in bra and panties? :$


FUCK PG


----------



## Brock

Austin - "Argh, is that a shit stain down there"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I can never get tired of Kenny Omega


----------



## HEELKris




----------



## Kanenite77

Kanenite77 said:


>


here's the video segment:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEUB1VXYDQQ



HEELKris said:


>


LOL


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Holy shit 

Put the WHC on zeb now


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

CheckMate1337 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjHgbqLgKJw
> 
> Video I made.
> 
> Slaters slate all you want, I was just havin' fun.


Forgot "every match should be a 45 minute technical masterpiece" and "Tyson Kidd.. *fap* *fap* *fap*".

But pretty much spot on.


----------



## neolunar

Inspired by the "Sin Cara as WWE Champion" thread:


----------



## Proc

Eric Bischoff tweeted that pic.

"Jesse Ventura!?"


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

I was inspired too.


----------



## Steve Awesome

A strange coincidence...










WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## RyanPelley

Steve Awesome said:


> A strange coincidence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE!


LOL, Lance Storm is the fuckin man.


----------



## xvampmanx

is that lance pic real? if it is please please please find that segment.


----------



## murder

xvampmanx said:


> is that lance pic real? if it is please please please find that segment.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfu9z8_molly-holly-goldust-lance-storm_shortfilms#.UTvTftaQXIc


----------



## RatedRviper

HEELKris said:


>


Zeb just owned that fat bitch!! LOL :cool2

Can't help myself,man is gold.


----------



## mpredrox




----------



## tready93

Oliver-94 said:


>


Wrestlemania XXX - Jericho gets in the ring with Mr. T and argues over who invented more.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Lol at that Lance Storm tweet. Who said he was boring? :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

CheckMate1337 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjHgbqLgKJw
> 
> Video I made.
> 
> Slaters slate all you want, I was just havin' fun.


That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Oliver-94

Not sure if posted before...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Miz "attempting" to apply the figure four:


----------



## Oxidamus

Miz did most of that right but I can't put my finger on what he did wrong... Did he just not hold it in place well?


----------



## TKOK

maybe he had trouble locking it in?


----------



## Brogue_Kick

Cena turning heel


----------



## SpocksEvilClone




----------



## Brock

Brogue_Kick said:


> Cena turning heel


:lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

FredForeskinn said:


>


Use the force Steiner, use the force!


----------



## HOJO

Did anyone post the pic of Aqua Man at Lockdown Fan Interaction yesterday?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I was inspired too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image


Would be somewhat funny if not for the Miz intentionally doing that shit all the time.


----------



## virus21

Dat Daniels


----------



## Grabbag

Heavenly Invader said:


>


Damn, Ziggler's legs look pathetic next to Big E's.


----------



## virus21




----------



## BrokenWater

Grabbag said:


> Damn, Ziggler's legs look pathetic next to Big E's.


Aj's thighs look thicker than Ziggler's. :cool2


----------



## Scorpion95

BrokenWater said:


> Aj's thighs look thicker than Ziggler's. :cool2


:durant3

OT, here's some OC


----------



## Abstrakt

virus21 said:


>


lol, what match was that?


----------



## Dec_619

Can you guys see that?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Hunter, you son of a bitch!

- Vic


----------



## Ruckus

Abstrakt said:


> lol, what match was that?


Angle vs Benoit on Raw. Amazing match made even better with JR, Heyman and Austin on commentary. :mark:

--------------


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Eulonzo

Emotion Blur said:


> Would be somewhat funny if not for the Miz intentionally doing that shit all the time.


Like he does with the microphones.


----------



## Eulonzo

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> I was inspired too.


Wow, reminds me of my avatar and signature. :lol


----------



## Kanenite77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tg3q9ldQmRk&feature=endscreen

DA FUQ is going there??
watch that without sound...


----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## Biast




----------



## Bo Wyatt




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## wade barrett

How do u post a pic from your ipad


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

Just caught this from Lockdown.


----------



## wade barrett

joaosilvawwe said:


> Like any other picture.


If you read what I said was from your ipad not of your ipad


----------



## Dec_619

Kanenite77 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tg3q9ldQmRk&feature=endscreen
> 
> DA FUQ is going there??
> watch that without sound...


Teddy Longs dancing hahahaahaha


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Think Lawler's taken over the WWE app!










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dustin13

HEELKris said:


>


I actually fucking lol'd.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Not a wrestling video, but good ol' JR makes an appearance!


----------



## Cookie Monster

:lmao :lmao

Brilliant. VINTAGE JR.


----------



## Kling Klang

Who else but Lawler!


----------



## VINT




----------



## Emperor Palpatine




----------



## NoyK




----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## xvampmanx

JEKingOfKings said:


>


change the guitar/drum to classical music


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dustin13 said:


> I actually fucking lol'd.


:lmao


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## sizor

W0lf said:


> Angle vs Benoit on Raw. Amazing match made even better with JR, Heyman and Austin on commentary. :mark:


omg that was an epic match :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CupofCoffee

Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


----------



## DogSaget

CupofCoffee said:


> Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


Meh.

4/10


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

CupofCoffee said:


> Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


It's her farting segments.


----------



## Cheg

Maybe it's her Kermit the Frog smile.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

CupofCoffee said:


> Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


It definitely isn't her voice...


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Mr. Ziggles said:


> It definitely isn't her voice...


True that


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Punk's fridge.


----------



## Dec_619

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk's fridge.


Man that's fake


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Dec_619 said:


> Man that's fake


Yes it is.


----------



## Vic Capri

Got my first wrestling belt finally after 26 years!

- Vic


----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## reyfan

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk's fridge.


Too bad he drinks DIET Pepsi.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

reyfan said:


> Too bad he drinks DIET Pepsi.


no he doesn't. at least not anymore. he's already spoken publicly about the dangers of aspartame and that he doesn't drink pepsi anymore.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk's fridge.


after mania 21:0 

undertakers fridge


----------



## Bo Wyatt

¨rofl nice comeback


----------



## Necramonium

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Wtf, nice photoshop there Men's Fitness X-D, they made him look like a synthol user.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Rock isn't the only WM 28 & 29 Main Event guy on steroids. Just saying.


----------



## A$AP

HEELKris said:


>


Zeb >


----------



## fivestar

AVRO said:


> Zeb >


Is that real or fake??


----------



## Cookie Monster

fivestar said:


> Is that real or fake??


100% Real.

Go read some of the stuff on his twitter :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Interesting that the cover says its Cena's workout for fist pumpers, and one of Cena's moves is the 5 Knuckle Shuffle...


----------



## NeedCoolerName




----------



## Cheg

KO Bossy said:


> Interesting that the cover says its Cena's workout for fist pumpers, and one of Cena's moves is the 5 Knuckle Shuffle...












Interesting that it's a fake. :cool2


----------



## THE_sXeBeast




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

LOL Joe anyone know when & where the 2nd pic was taken?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

NeedCoolerName said:


>


Brilliant. Love the fact Cena is wearing a tie over his usual shirt hahaha


----------



## Eulonzo

CupofCoffee said:


> Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


Her relationship with Khali? Her amazing less than 5 minute "matches"?


----------



## wAnxTa

NeedCoolerName said:


>


Lol'ed at his tie.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## sXeCalli




----------



## Marrow

*Finally, the Pope has come back... to the Vatican! IF YA SMEEEEEEEEEELL WHAT THE POPE IS COOKIN'...!*

...I'm not sure what the weirdest part of this WWE.com poll is - the fact that Rock is winning, the weirdness of some of the choices or the fact that the poll even exists at all. Besides, where is the option for CM Pope? He is God, after all.

(Yes, this is real: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/which-wwe-personality-would-make-the-best-pope )


----------



## CALΔMITY

Brad Maddox for Pope!
Pope Maddox just sounds cool.


----------



## Gandhi

Don't know if anybody saw this,Pretty cool.










God damn I miss the SES,Best stable in WWE history...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Gandhi said:


> God damn I miss the SES,Best stable in WWE history...


Yeh, maybe if DX, NWO, Corporate Ministry, Nation of Domination, ECW Originals and The Brood didn´t exist


----------



## Gandhi

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeh, maybe if DX, NWO, Corporate Ministry, Nation of Domination, ECW Originals and The Brood didn´t exist


I'm entitled to my god damn opinion. unk6


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Gandhi said:


> I'm entitled to my god damn opinion. unk6


And I am too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

SES was superb.

That Pope vote is just great.


----------



## Riddle101

Gandhi said:


> Don't know if anybody saw this,Pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn I miss the SES,Best stable in WWE history...


Straight-Edge Society had a lot of potential. But when you consider how much WWE jobbed out the stable, i'm afraid it's no better then Nexus. At this stage, The Shield is looking better then SES 




Gandhi said:


> I'm entitled to my god damn opinion. unk6


What's your criteria for how you rate stables? SES has some good moments, but when you compare SES with the likes of Evolution. How do you say SES is the best stable in WWE history. When SES has only had mediocre success. You're entitled to your opinion of course but at least give us a reason why you think that.


----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Gandhi

Riddle101 said:


> Straight-Edge Society had a lot of potential. But when you consider how much WWE jobbed out the stable, i'm afraid it's no better then Nexus. At this stage, The Shield is looking better then SES
> 
> What's your criteria for how you rate stables? SES has some good moments, but when you compare SES with the likes of Evolution. How do you say SES is the best stable in WWE history. When SES has only had mediocre success. You're entitled to your opinion of course but at least give us a reason why you think that.


I really don't care that they turned the SES into jobbers it doesn't change that as a heel stable they had the potential to be one oft he biggest heel stables in WWE history.They were everything a heel stable should be.Unique,Fresh,Talented and best of all they were _Offensive_.I find myself repeating this,But I LOVED how they pissed off religious fans especially Christians and they got major heat to the point where a certain religious douchebag *cough cough* HBK *cough cough* backstage wanted them to end because they "got too much heat".CM Punk was fucking slapped by a woman who was angry and shouted "You're not Jesus" how fucking amazing is that heat? Also,Me being an atheist who despises Christianity is just the icing of the cake really.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Gandhi said:


> I really don't care that they turned the SES into jobbers it doesn't change that as a heel stable they had the potential to be one oft he biggest heel stables in WWE history.They were everything a heel stable should be.Unique,Fresh,Talented and best of all they were _Offensive_.I find myself repeating this,But I LOVED how they pissed off religious fans especially Christians and they got major heat to the point where a certain religious douchebag *cough cough* HBK *cough cough* backstage wanted them to end because they "got too much heat".CM Punk was fucking slapped by a woman who was angry and shouted "You're not Jesus" how fucking amazing is that heat? Also,Me being an atheist who despises Christianity is just the icing of the cake really.


The only real talent in SES was Punk and he is always fcking amazing.


----------



## Gandhi

FredForeskinn said:


> The only real talent in SES was Punk and he is always fcking amazing.


Nah,Luke Gallows was alright for the silent type and Serena was one of the few divas who could actually wrestle a good match not to mention she was decent on the mic.A real shame the WWE booked the SES like garbage,They had so much potential.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Gandhi said:


> Nah,Luke Gallows was alright for the silent type and Serena was one of the few divas who could actually wrestle a good match not to mention she was decent on the mic.A real shame the WWE booked the SES like garbage,They had so much potential.


Shame Serena fcked up, she could be one of those divas that actually could wrestle.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Alright brazzers gurus, DO WORK...


----------



## Nafstem

Don't know why but this makes me laugh.










Batista with the jazz hands.


----------



## virus21




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dxbender

^Speaking of Sandow....











lol. Him and UFC fighter Johny Hendricks look alike.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I love the way this is illustrated












I wasn't watching WWE when SES was a thing, but it looked like something I might have gotten into.


----------



## Emotion Blur

CupofCoffee said:


> Something about Natalya is insanely attractive.


Yes there is, it's called everything.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Emotion Blur said:


> Yes there is, it's called everything.





Spoiler: I don't think it's hard to say that she's beautiful, but it's hard to describe the natural charm she has.


----------



## CheckMate1337

Taker2theMoon said:


> Spoiler: I love the way this is illustrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't watching WWE when SES was a thing, but it looked like something I might have gotten into.


Looks like it was done in the style of Jamie Hewlett (artist of the band Gorillaz and Tank Girl)

Very cool.

Not a pic but Kevin Smith tells Mick Foley a hilarious story about pranking Sgt. Slaughter.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NBvtgIagPM

Edit:Story starts 25 minutes in. Sarge lived close by to him when he was 12.


----------



## SUNDAY

StanStansky said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted but I get a kick out of most of this:


This was a slice of fried gold.


----------



## sizor

CM Punk's fridge:


----------



## Cookie Monster

Yes, the WWE is actually selling this.

http://shop.wwe.com/CM-Punk-Gnome-Bench/W05033,default,pd.html


----------



## sizor

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes, the WWE is actually selling this.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/CM-Punk-Gnome-Bench/W05033,default,pd.html


and there will be someone stupid enough to buy it


----------



## Karma101

Cookie Monster said:


> Yes, the WWE is actually selling this.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/CM-Punk-Gnome-Bench/W05033,default,pd.html


:vince


----------



## sizor

credit to "wwe meme"(a facebook page):


----------



## Aloverssoulz

[email protected] said:


>


Is that really Sandow in the left picture? If so he has gotten a little flabby since then.


----------



## The Big Boy




----------



## PezzieCoyote




----------



## themosayat

sizor said:


> and there will be someone stupid enough to buy it



stupid enough ?!! IT'S AWESOME !!! but it's expensive for me ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Found one


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ricardo and that swag :lmao


----------



## Marrow

Marrow said:


> WWE.com Pope Poll


...Okay, who the _fuck_ is in charge of WWE.com polls as of late? This may be even more bizarre than the Pope poll, which at least was current news.



















http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/rock-jedi-or-sith-lord


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That Antonio/Cara loop is great, and I bet he could do that without rest for sure.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Strongside

^ HAHA!

I would seriously do that!


----------



## CheckMate1337

I've body slammed people in public for less than a free meal!


----------



## Bo Wyatt

That Jerry Lawler picture reminded me of last weeks Raw.

First of all they announced that Taker was there in the beginning of the show.

Taker´s music hits and Lawler "is it him?" "is it who I think it is?" "is he here?"

...-sigh-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Sazer Ramon

Mr. Ziggles said:


> It definitely isn't her voice...


It's her tits and ass


----------



## Sazer Ramon

sizor said:


> and there will be someone stupid enough to buy it


Yeah, a thirty year old...and he's a virgin


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Walter_White

That body slam offer is awesome would defiantly be worth a free meal


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## dxbender

Guess we know what really happened to Kobe


----------



## themosayat

Sazer Ramon said:


> Yeah, a thirty year old...and he's a virgin


what the hell ?! where did that come from ? it's so disrespecting and wrong ! be a better human, please. we're here for laughing and watching funny pictures, not insulting !


----------



## Marrow

Made this after being inspired by http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/7...injury-current-status-paul-bearers-ashes.html


----------



## kregnaz

Walter_White said:


> That body slam offer is awesome would defiantly be worth a free meal


*bodyslam*
FEED. ME. MORE!
FEED. ME. MORE!
FEED. ME. MORE!

Would be awesome :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Old school 8-bit Wrestling video game


----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


My god, not these again... Please... Something about only part of the picture moving scares the shit out of me!


----------



## Trifektah

Hilarious video. Funny how they put the same mat down for every Kanyon Kutter on hard floors. Kanyon was my favorite wrestler from 99-2001. The guy was hilarious and awesome in the ring. RIP


----------



## xvampmanx

Kanyon kutter out of nowhere.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at the Punk Heel/Face chart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Never seen this Akeem one before. WTF is the fan doing? Haha.


----------



## [email protected]

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp

Considering the page number... how about some STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! :austin


----------



## Legion Of Hell

Not going to lie I laughed my butt off at that Kanyon Cutter montage. :lmao

Just a shame he died.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's a shit ton of images for one post. Huzzah for Austin, though.


----------



## Emotion Blur

That Kanyon video :lmao Especially the ones starting at 3:38 and 7:40. Orton should take notes on how to truly pull a move out of nowhere.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Found one


Haha :lmao ... 



jerseysfinest said:


>


This is awesome!


----------



## Sazer Ramon

themosayat said:


> what the hell ?! where did that come from ? it's so disrespecting and wrong ! be a better human, please. we're here for laughing and watching funny pictures, not insulting !


Are you kidding me?

That is a direct quote from The Rock making fun of the John Cena garden gnome last year


----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at that last one. And yes, Ambrose have some type of brolove going on for sure. :lol


----------



## pryme tyme

*Song Required When Viewing:* http://youtu.be/0bkqhZNau3Y?t=2m


----------



## RatedRviper

^^WTF ahahahhahah :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome

The Cornette faces :lmao


----------



## Cubed

epic!


----------



## A$AP

pryme tyme said:


> *Song Required When Viewing:* http://youtu.be/0bkqhZNau3Y?t=2m


This may be the best thing I've seen in the WWE section.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## themosayat

Sazer Ramon said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> That is a direct quote from The Rock making fun of the John Cena garden gnome last year


did you think that I didn't know ?!

or do you believe that everyone here is a rock fan !

my hatred for the rock's character has started in 2012, and it had nothing to do with punk, cena, him being the wwe champion while being a part timer or anything of the usuall things you're gonna hear from anti-rock fans ...

I HATE the disrespect that the rock gives for undeserving people, and his lame speeches and bad wrestling lately ...

which is why I'm telling you to NOT disrespect a human and speak lies about him for being a fan of a certain guy that fueded with the rock ...

and for this to stay something that involves funny wrestling pictures, here http://cdn.wl.uproxx.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/mark-henry-kick.gif

I'm sorry because I don't know how to post gifs immedietly ...


----------



## xvampmanx

adrian_zombo said:


>


1: that has to be a new smily
2: who ever he on looks like he's enjoying it.
3: a certain logo looks like its missing.


----------



## ChaelSonnen

xvampmanx said:


> 1: that has to be a new smily
> 2: who ever he on looks like he's enjoying it.
> 3: a certain logo looks like its missing.


..BRAZZERS


----------



## Jordo

That is an awesome deal


----------



## senioramigo

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Never seen this Akeem one before. WTF is the fan doing? Haha.


Bahahahahahahahahaha!!! this is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## holt_hogan




----------



## Parison Sapphire

The Akeem gif reminds me of








:lmao.


----------



## mgman

This was actually put up by wwe.com themselves:










After that match took place.


----------



## Marrow

Can you smell what the Pork is cooking? Bacon, presumably:









Cena is no stranger to _hogging_ the spotlight. Why eat pork in bite-size chunks when it can be shoved down your throat, like usual?:









When pigs fly... although this injury-prone luchador has torn his _ham_string:









...Yes, they are actually selling these. More WWE Shop piggy-banks, including Kane's extra-crispy pork and Kofi's Jamaican bacon:
http://shop.wwe.com/Superstar-Piggy-Banks/piggybanks,default,sc.html


----------



## virus21

Marrow said:


> Can you smell what the Pork is cooking? Bacon, presumably:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena is no stranger to _hogging_ the spotlight. Why eat pork in bite-size chunks when it can be shoved down your throat, like usual?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When pigs fly... although this injury-prone luchador has torn his _ham_string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yes, they are actually selling these. More WWE Shop piggy-banks, including Kane's extra-crispy pork and Kofi's Jamaican bacon:
> http://shop.wwe.com/Superstar-Piggy-Banks/piggybanks,default,sc.html


Im more surprised that it took them this long to do it. Everyone does this to piggy banks now


----------



## HeavyWeight

One of my jobs is at Lids Locker-room and we've sold Piggy Banks/Gnome's for so many teams it's crazy people love them. The Gnome's are actually top sellers believe it or not. People use them for office desk's,decorations, garden etc. etc.


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Catsaregreat

Trifektah said:


> Hilarious video. Funny how they put the same mat down for every Kanyon Kutter on hard floors. Kanyon was my favorite wrestler from 99-2001. The guy was hilarious and awesome in the ring. RIP


Those random Kanyon Kutters idea was great


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## King Trips




----------



## thatswascool

KingOfKings said:


>


epic :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I like Langston's nonchalance here:










And the fact that D-Young THREW HIS PANTOMIMED VOMIT at Cena:


----------



## Riddle101

Big E Langston pulling a Samoa Joe I see.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## ssppeeddyy

wtf ?


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Only in Japan...

















Spoiler: Stupid silky zombie hair


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Oh lord :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Max Mini!


----------



## MECCA1

LOL the rise of the Undertaker meme's is hilarious, even the video of lebron/jim ross was the mankind/ undertaker match.. :lmao


----------



## Revil Fox

Catsaregreat said:


> Those random Kanyon Kutters idea was great


That video is my favorite thing in this entire thread. The one where they were just panning by the arena and he gave some random dude the KK, and they didn't even notice it, had me dying.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I almost choked on my coffee you son of a bitch!













:fergie


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Incoming Derrick Bateman alert










Two parter:


















Sniffing a shoe:










And doing lord knows what to Bo Dallas:


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Sorry for the long post.*









Wyatt like a boss.





































































CESARO IS A FREAKING BEAST.


----------



## hardysno1fan

I would laugh but Sammartino looks pretty damn good for a guy approaching 80


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## ted316

For those who may have forgotten - this is fantastic even if just for Vince's facial expressions


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Excellent.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

themosayat said:


> did you think that I didn't know ?!
> 
> or do you believe that ev.........""""
> 
> 
> Yeah, 100% I think you didn't know that initially and then realized it...that's why you're on here writing chapters. If you have something to say, bring it to pm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone catch the number of that mac truck?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

about that hhh retirement picture. The guy who did it failed pretty hard considering that HHH didnt even retire.

and yeh Bruno Sammartino looks like he can live 100 years more.


----------



## talip1

ted316 said:


> For those who may have forgotten - this is fantastic even if just for Vince's facial expressions


The best part is around 4.55 where Bookers cock is exposed and Austin is trying to cover it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao 

Perfect timing by Shane.

Edit:


----------



## Chismo

:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:lmao THAT is how you use Twitter.


----------



## Brock




----------



## BallinGid




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mostly posting this for the ref's reaction.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## bstn002

Watch WWE Smackdown March 22 2013 on (www wwezz com)


----------



## BigEvil2012

lol at JBl and referee...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Srdjan99

^^That's how you sell a PileDriver )


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

An image I couldn't get out of my damn head watching Impact last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Riddle101

The ultimate streak match


----------



## CALΔMITY

BigEvil2012 said:


> lol at JBl and referee...


That ref just HAD to have a feel.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## virus21




----------



## Hrithik

Can anyone please post or give me the pic of Hey Rock this is Dog Hey Dog this is GOAT, i saw it on someone's signature. Please i badly need it.


----------



## sliplink




----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> .


Never. Forget. :swagger


----------



## stonecoldrocky23

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


lol at the razor's edge into the pool


----------



## HOJO

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


DAT BORDER TOSS :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery

virus21 said:


>


I have to ask. Who is she?


----------



## KO Bossy

I've seen this so many times before, if you're a wrestling fan, you absolutely must watch this clip. Brilliant doesn't even begin to describe the genius of it.


----------



## PacoAwesome

^ I remember laughing my ass off when I first saw this last year. Damn I can't rep you KO Bossy since I repped you recently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PacoAwesome said:


> ^ I remember laughing my ass off when I first saw this last year. Damn I can't rep you KO Bossy since I repped you recently.


I remember seeing that awhile ago, as well. Still awesome, though. Forgot about it, tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dave Meltzer, what a mark, :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hrithik said:


> Can anyone please post or give me the pic of Hey Rock this is Dog Hey Dog this is GOAT, i saw it on someone's signature. Please i badly need it.


I know what one you're talking about. I looked for it, but can't find it either. Almost like it disappeared off the internet.



Skullduggery said:


> I have to ask. Who is she?


I was wondering the same thing. Can't figure it out, though.


----------



## virus21

Skullduggery said:


> I have to ask. Who is she?


Taryn Terrell




sliplink said:


>


Is that Roddy with the lead singer of Lordi?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, Vince...just wow. :lol














































In that last one, you can see Austin break kayfabe and actually smile/laugh at Vince before giving him the finger. Awesome.


----------



## KingofMetalFIN

virus21 said:


> Is that Roddy with the lead singer of Lordi?


Yes. Too bad that band sucks.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Nightingale




----------



## virus21




----------



## TheGreatBanana




----------



## Redix

ben_fletch said:


>


Awesome shit right there!



ShowStopper '97 said:


>


from what YouShoot is that? Big Kev is awesome!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao did HHH really tweet that?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Someone should've make a t-shirt of it.:ex:


----------



## BigEvil2012

TheGreatBanana said:


>


lol trained by will smith...


----------



## virus21




----------



## Shazayum

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao did HHH really tweet that?


I think he deleted it, hilarious anyway


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Oliver-94 said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## dizzylizzy87

come on...its funny!


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Someone should've make a t-shirt of it.:ex:


:lmao


----------



## Brogue_Kick




----------



## Bo Wyatt

The Big E wiki was awsome haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## GREEK FREAK

I know Harlem Shake is old and annoying but i havent seen this on here yet and i thought it was pretty good actually


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

^ No need for the whole heelbook here. :genius


----------



## sizor

FUNNIEST BOTCHAMANIA ENDING!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtBA98xLk0&feature=player_detailpage#t=839s


----------



## ATF




----------



## sizor

KO Bossy said:


> I've seen this so many times before, if you're a wrestling fan, you absolutely must watch this clip. Brilliant doesn't even begin to describe the genius of it.


I am laughing so hardddd! this is so epic! botchamania endings are gold! 
I think it is even as good as this:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Urn Anderson...










https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/316225802620502017/photo/1


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Surely been posted before, but it simply must be seen by all.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Surely been posted before, but it simply must be seen by all.








I watched it like five times. This pre-match dance is FUCKING GOLD AND HILARIOUS. :ex:


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


When the fuck did this happen!!!??? :smokey :uhoh


----------



## virus21




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## ~Humanity~

^^^ From outta nowhere!


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## [email protected]

Former WWE star X-Pac tore himself a new one last weekend ... literally ... after one of his signature wrestling moves took a BLOODY turn.

According to his ex-GF's Instagram, Pac -- real name Sean Waltman -- was wrestling at an indie event in Minneapolis Saturday night when he performed his Bronco Buster ... a move where he leaps into a straddle position on some guy's face (below).

Problem is ... the other guy moved -- putting X's nuts and anus on a collision course with the ring's turnbuckle. It didn't end well for X-Pac.


X managed to finish the match after the injury, but when he got back to his hotel room he noticed a lot of blood coming from his nether regions ... and wisely went to the hospital.

X-Pac underwent surgery for a torn anus and was released today.

By the way, he also lost the match -- sooo ... zero upside here.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/03/25/x-pac-anus-tear-wrestling-bronco-buster/#ixzz2OcJNJOXy 
Visit the TMZ Store: http://tmzstore.com


----------



## Silent Alarm

A torn anus?!

Jesus Christ...


----------



## HHHGame78

@ the Waltman pic, that chick is the former WWE star Ryan Shamrock.


----------



## haribo

X-Pac with ANAL BLEEDING.











Rock Bottom? Meh, 4/10


----------



## Turbo120

^^ Love how both Foley and Rhodes react and Bret just sits there with that bored expression.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao @ the Taker pic. I hate that thrift song, but that had me LOLing.

Edit: Saw this in cynical heel's sig, and CM punk has some hot fans.


----------



## Eclairal




----------



## #dealwithit

haribo said:


> X-Pac with ANAL BLEEDING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Bottom? Meh, 4/10


Superb picture.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

Can someone gif that hilarious Heyman run with the urn from last night?


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Dusty, Booker and Mick actually tried to sell the rock bottom atleast


----------



## Hawkke

Its safe to say Hart would rather have been somewhere being kicked in the head that at that table.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Anyone catch Cesaro's celebration after Del Rio was counted out last night?


----------



## oMonstro

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao @ the Taker pic. I hate that thrift song, but that had me LOLing.
> 
> Edit: Saw this in cynical heel's sig, and CM punk has some hot fans.


Ruby Renegade


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Hawkke said:


> Its safe to say Hart would rather have been somewhere being kicked in the head that at that table.


LOL. :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Cheg




----------



## superfudge

adrian_zombo said:


> Anyone catch Cesaro's celebration after Del Rio was counted out last night?


Looks like someone's a WithLeather reader.


----------



## BigEvil2012

lol wtf at those takers pictures, he looks like some animal haha...


----------



## kendoo

Smith_Jensen said:


>


lol great


----------



## mrxrival

Could someone make a gif of Cena from last night Raw, when he makes u cant see me to the Rock ?


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Shazayum

^ How exactly is that funny?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shazayum said:


> ^ How exactly is that funny?


ssppeeddyy tends to not post pics meant to be funny. He tries, though.
Some people probably think that making two straight men seem like they're kissing is funny...to each their own.


----------



## Coffey

I don't know if it's "funny" but this is the greatest pro-wrestling picture I have ever seen in my entire life:


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Shazayum said:


> ^ How exactly is that funny?


and how is that funny reposting pics 1000times ?


----------



## virus21




----------



## themosayat

superfudge said:


> Looks like someone's a WithLeather reader.


BEST . COMEDY . SPORTS . SITE . IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOORLD ;D


----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Griever11

Coffey said:


> I don't know if it's "funny" but this is the greatest pro-wrestling picture I have ever seen in my entire life:


I agree this is an awesome picture, Andre looks like he must've been partying pretty hard that night.


----------



## Brimstone-x




----------



## Chi Town Punk

Andre puffin dat BUDDAH!


----------



## Coffey

I don't even know what the best part is: Hulk Hogan's outfit, Andre being plastered, Stan Hansen looking like a dapper cowboy or the Ox Baker BG photobomb.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

You can finally buy the Just Give Up shirt from heelbook's t-shirt site.:lol
http://heelbook.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Eclairal




----------



## Raizel

Eclairal said:


>


This is creepy as fuck, not even close to cute!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

The "Goldberg KING of JEWS" killed me, mainly due to the capitalization of the particular letters.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

ROH 2013, high quality wrestling :lmao


----------



## VINT

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....78296201327.78350.71739451327&type=1&theater


:lmao


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## cmpunkisgod.

adrian_zombo said:


> Anyone catch Cesaro's celebration after Del Rio was counted out last night?


COCK PUSHUP AND THE POWERSLIIIIDE.

Antonio Cesaro in a Kyle Gass gimmick :vince3


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

VINT said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....78296201327.78350.71739451327&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> :lmao



Nice shirt Matt.


----------



## Gandhi

Antonio Ceasro slides like a true European footballer.

Anyway...


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Marcos 25063

[


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## TheGreatBanana

Also found this:


----------



## Cyon

From botchedspot:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao HHH pissed himself. Funny pages lol at the Hardy shirt and the fat chick with the feed me more shirt.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

ssppeeddyy said:


> [


:lol ima almost positive thats in orlando international airport :lmao


----------



## Coffey

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> ROH 2013, high quality wrestling :lmao


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JOPACHKA

--------


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

non pic related...


----------



## RyanPelley

VINT said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....78296201327.78350.71739451327&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> :lmao


Forget the Cum. I wanna know why a random audience member is holding the title.


----------



## TripleG




----------



## themosayat

Also found this:
[/QUOTE]


been looking for it everywhere ! thanks so much for posting it !! found my new signature


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

GOAT ENTRANCE


----------



## Flux

^ JABRONI, CHECK YOURSELF YOU DON'T KNOW ME. JABRONI GO BACK TO THE GYM YOU'RE TOO BONEY

:lmao


----------



## fastfrosty

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


LOLOLOLOL!!

Big Show looks exactly like a walrus trying to clap in this one


----------



## haribo




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

^ 

:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## WWE

vampyr said:


>


:lmao wow


----------



## virus21




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Excuse me, but one of the Bellas clearly has breast implants. How could you wrestle with silicone inside your breasts. Oh they don't wrestle, whatever. :avb2


ps; DANIEL BRYAN CAN PLAY OUTPLAY THIS PRIEST GIMMICK TO THE LIMIT. I MISS THE CHURCH SEGMENTS. SAY YOUR PRAYERS KIDS! -YES! YES! YES! LMAO


----------



## Rock316AE

Don't know if it was posted, but that's one of the best I've seen for this pic:










:rock4


----------



## Striker

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Excuse me, but one of the Bellas clearly has breast implants. How could you wrestle with silicone inside your breasts. Oh they don't wrestle, whatever. :avb2
> 
> 
> ps; DANIEL BRYAN CAN PLAY OUTPLAY THIS PRIEST GIMMICK TO THE LIMIT. I MISS THE CHURCH SEGMENTS. SAY YOUR PRAYERS KIDS! -YES! YES! YES! LMAO


Like all divas wrestle with implants?


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Vince's new version of the Eddie/Benoit WM 20 moment:


----------



## Sazer Ramon

LOL at the recreated Benoit Eddie moment


----------



## HiddenViolence

Arnold Tricky said:


>


:lmao :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## RatedRviper

Arnold Tricky said:


>


:lmao:lmao: sweet Jesus!!!



PLEASE PLEASE make dozens of these "creepy" ones,they are AWESOME!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

not funny i know :cool2


----------



## -SAW-

vampyr said:


>


:lmao

Remember watching this. REWIND x100


----------



## Damien




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

vampyr said:


>


:ksi2


----------



## Cubed




----------



## Daiko

Don't think these have been posted before.. Apologies if they have.


----------



## Jotunheim

vampyr said:


>


I want a video, NOW :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

I know it's kinda old but freaking awesome  Triple H wants to FUCK The Undertaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfhBCitVw0Q


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at that Cena gif. :lol

:lmao EDIT: That CM punk gif and the crazy fan. Punk looks like "this silly fucker" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

dear GOD. lol


----------



## Abstrakt

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


he looks like a GTA IV character lol


----------



## lahabe

Abstrakt said:


> he looks like a GTA IV character lol


Actually he looks like an actor I can't remember the name of. Think he played Pennys BF in The bing bang theory ::


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Rocky Mark

Abstrakt said:


> he looks like a GTA IV character lol


Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Wig Splitter

A video of X-Pac's recent ass accident.


----------



## ATF




----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Brock




----------



## Strongside

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


IMMA FIRIN MUH LAZOR!


----------



## ATF




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## superfudge

Not a picture but such a classic moment from Family Guy.


----------



## haribo

Screw Undertaker. Punk vs Jumpin' Jeff Farmer :mark:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That Rock Bottom pic...:lmao can you imagine?


----------



## BigEvil2012

idk why but this picture made me laugh so hard because of Kozlov in background...


----------



## jackbhoy

Does anyone have a gif of the guy dressed like Hulk Hogan walk past AJ Styles in the crowd last night? :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

It wouldn't surprise me if this has been posted around many times, but I got done watching it for the first time in a while and felt like posting it up in here.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

BigEvil2012 said:


> idk why but this picture made me laugh so hard because of Kozlov in background...


Solid chick. :cool2


----------



## CJ

jackbhoy said:


> Does anyone have a gif of the guy dressed like Hulk Hogan walk past AJ Styles in the crowd last night? :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Boxes-With-Gods said:


>


So many fanfics waiting to be written...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

why2cj said:


>


Badass Styles gives it 3/10.


----------



## Necramonium

Taker2theMoon said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if this has been posted around many times, but I got done watching it for the first time in a while and felt like posting it up in here.


The funniest to me is seeing Hogan not saying one line in that video...:cool2


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Damien




----------



## ATF




----------



## VintageOrton




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

cred: ohnokassius Tumblr


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## JEKingOfKings

Taker2theMoon said:


>


WTF? Is there a video of this somewhere?


----------



## Riddle101

JEKingOfKings said:


> WTF? Is there a video of this somewhere?


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## TexasTornado




----------



## Brye




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Pierre McDunk said:


>


:buried


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## kregnaz

Since Wrestlemania is approaching and we all know who the breakout star will be, let's recap on some of his greatest gimmicks in the past:

Nature Bo








Bobo B. Ware








Punjabi Playbo








Samoa Bo








Honey Bo Bo








And of course the recent Bipolar Bo Brisco









Embrace the hate!


----------



## Wig Splitter

:bosh


----------



## #1Peep4ever

this thread is awesome


----------



## ssppeeddyy

kg or lbs ?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Dat King.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Bo Wyatt

haha at the guys expression during eve and natalya.


----------



## KO Bossy

Oliver-94 said:


>


Oh Sin Cara. Your botches bring me great amusement.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

TexasTornado said:


>


I noticed this dude too and my first thought was someone was gonna mention him on here! hahaha, excellent pictures


----------



## Legion Of Hell

I know this was shown in earlier pages but since then the fantasies have gotten more worse. Dear God. :lmao

http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com/


----------



## NotASmark




----------



## Marcos 25063

Legion Of Hell said:


> I know this was shown in earlier pages but since then the fantasies have gotten more worse. Dear God. :lmao
> 
> http://wwewrestlingsexconfessions.tumblr.com/


:bosh2


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien

That tumblr confessions is some weird stuff! :argh:


----------



## hoganonrampage

wtf


----------



## Hawkke

ssppeeddyy said:


> kg or lbs ?
> 
> Picture


Ounces!:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The Mona JACK Lisa... :


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## BigEvil2012

idk if somebody already posted this but i think i didnt see them before so...


----------



## Damien




----------



## hardysno1fan

vampyr said:


>


creepy


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## dxbender

http://www.wwe.com/classics/april-fools-photos

Funny part is seeing how all those guys made it into WWE(or WCW).

For people bashing WWE today, don't get how you ever liked those things back then(if you ever watched WWE back then)

Gimmicks like those make WWE today seem 10 times better


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## thinuse

vampyr said:


> Stephanie McMahon


UGH. Would.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/classics/april-fools-photos
> 
> Funny part is seeing how all those guys made it into WWE(or WCW).
> 
> For people bashing WWE today, don't get how you ever liked those things back then(if you ever watched WWE back then)
> 
> Gimmicks like those make WWE today seem 10 times better


----------



## kiguel182

joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


You forgot Team Funk


----------



## Damien




----------



## GiveMeToro

Not sure how to post YouTube videos, but this had me cracking up. 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=GYREQrgKhOQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=GYREQrgKhOQ

Rock loses his voice when talking to Mankind.


----------



## STEVALD

:troll


----------



## virus21

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> :troll


If only


----------



## haribo

Is that fan made or a wwe.com April Fool?


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## KO Bossy

Marcos 25063 said:


>


LOL.


----------



## ATF




----------



## ratedR3:16

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> :bosh


book it uncle chudd vs taker wm 30


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## BigEvil2012

ATF said:


>


hahaha...


----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


>


I LOVED that face. Laughed so hard when I saw it that night. :lol


----------



## ATF




----------



## zkorejo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## HHHGame78

@ The Rock food pics. Seems Ryback has nothing on Dwayne! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL old school Vince is pure gold. :lol


----------



## El Barto

Big E if he was white..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Mark Logic















:show


----------



## Cheg




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## syrusriddick

Crimson 3:16&#153;;16126346 said:


> :troll


Why are you toying with my emotions you cruel sick bastard for a second I was so so damn happy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Next time you see a crazy out of this world post...










:cool2


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kiguel182

Any gif of that Bryan and Ziggler spot on the ropes? the submission one? looked awesome


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## kiguel182

vampyr said:


>


That's awesome. Matt Hardy can't even do that right lol


----------



## The_Man1210




----------



## The_Man1210

vampyr said:


>


LMFAO FAT HARDY AT HIS BEST !


----------



## sunny344

Hahah! great images! love it!
Thanks for posting this thread


----------



## Damien




----------



## kennedy=god




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

adrian_zombo said:


>


Haha LOL I remember that. Ziggler selling like a boss.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Zappers

ssppeeddyy said:


>





Shazayum said:


> ^ How exactly is that funny?





Taker2theMoon said:


> ssppeeddyy tends to not post pics meant to be funny. He tries, though.
> Some people probably think that making two straight men seem like they're kissing is funny...to each their own.


I thought it meant "2 faced". That's what I got from it.


----------



## hardysno1fan

The_Man1210 said:


> LMFAO FAT HARDY AT HIS BEST !


That wasn't actually Matt's fault. The guy next to him put his foot on the bottom rope causing Matt to lose balance.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

Zappers said:


> I thought it meant "2 faced". That's what I got from it.


You're talking about the wrong picture. Sppeeddyy posted some pic that was poorly manipulated to make Cena and rock look like they were kissing.


----------



## HankHill_85




----------



## Brock




----------



## HankHill_85

Hey, does anyone have a link to that awesome 'End of an Era' face-off drawing featuring Taker, HBK and HHH?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy

HankHill_85 said:


> Hey, does anyone have a link to that awesome 'End of an Era' face-off drawing featuring Taker, HBK and HHH?


check google  

http://www.google.ch/search?um=1&hl...hbook-pt-2-triple-h-vs-the-undertaker;350;255


----------



## Damien




----------



## rabidwolverine27

Boxes-With-Gods said:


>


Gay as fuck.


----------



## JasonCage

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Gay as fuck.


that's how we roll around here boy, get used to it.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Jmacz

Salt Upon Wounds said:


> :bosh


I'm tempted to go create his uncle on WWE 13 now and make them a tag team.


----------



## Damien




----------



## HankHill_85

ssppeeddyy said:


> check google
> 
> http://www.google.ch/search?um=1&hl...hbook-pt-2-triple-h-vs-the-undertaker;350;255


I tried Google many times. Maybe I'm not clear on what I mean. It's a fantastic drawing, Hell it might even be a painting, and it's Taker and HHH facing off just before the Cell was being lowered, and Shawn is in the middle of them. It's amazing artwork that was posted here before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao I assume he's saying "BITCH".


----------



## BaBy FireFly

vampyr said:


>


I legit busted out in laughter at this! Oh my ribs hurt from laughing so hard at this image and the other stuff in this thread!


----------



## holt_hogan




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## thatswascool

vampyr said:


>


this kid just say BIATCH!!!!!hahaha


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow I just noticed (scrolling up from the bottom) that Crimson took up almost the whole page with 3 posts lined up. Ease up on the picture count bro! I think it's supposed to be 5 pics maximum per post anyway.


----------



## James1o1o

Alberto Del Rio? Better mark-out!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## HankHill_85

LOL, who's the dude moonsaulting off the fat guy?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

:lol the Austin strut


----------



## xD7oom

Yeah i'm from Saudi Arabia and Zeb means dick in Arabic  wow


----------



## Damien




----------



## Marcos 25063

thatswascool said:


> this kid just say BIATCH!!!!!hahaha


This is the PG era!!!!


----------



## Riddle101

HankHill_85 said:


> LOL, who's the dude moonsaulting off the fat guy?


Seth Rollins


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

is that Bret's real twitter?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

vampyr said:


>


Is that Jeff Jarret?


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Brock

vampyr said:


>


:lol Fucking classic, everyone do the Stone Cold strut, who is that he stunnered.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Brock




----------



## Damien

zep81 said:


> :lol Fucking classic, everyone do the Stone Cold strut, who is that he stunnered.





JEKingOfKings said:


> Is that Jeff Jarret?


Yeah its Jarrett


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Yeah1993

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z6K5tsuCkQ

Picture? No. Terrific? YUS.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien




----------



## Jordo

vampyr said:


>


That is a bad ass strut


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

URN ANDERSON for WWE Champion.


----------



## Hawkke

That's about 3 times too long :lol but funny never the less

Crud I forgot the quotes.fpalm


----------



## Cheg




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Arm-Bar1004




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

This wins all things:


----------



## CALΔMITY

"I CAN NO LONGER BEAR THE SUSPENSE!"
Oh Bryan you're amazing. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

adrian_zombo said:


> This wins all things:


DB MARKING OUT OVER THE BEARHUG. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome

I fucking died when Bryan marked out for the bear hug.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Arm-Bar1004 said:


>


The bromance lives! I would totally steal this for my sig if it wasn't so damn big.


----------



## Damien




----------



## 751161

At the Press Conference. LOL. :lol Vince and Punk's faces.


----------



## xvampmanx

The Fourth Wall said:


> At the Press Conference. LOL. :lol Vince and Punk's faces.


so they both win.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

The Fourth Wall said:


> At the Press Conference. LOL. :lol Vince and Punk's faces.


Vince McMahon's wet dream. Punk looking on with jealousy? Yeah.. DEFINITELY Vince's wet dream!


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

Is it just me or did Vince grew younger? 



adrian_zombo said:


> This wins all things:


This is probably the best video I've come across in this thread. And I just found a meme related to it -


----------



## Srdjan99

Punk the show-stealer at the press conference


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: My IQ just dropped from reading that.


----------



## virus21

CRIMSON said:


> Is it just me or did Vince grew younger?
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the best video I've come across in this thread. And I just found a meme related to it -


Someone needs to doing something with DB and this




Skip to 0:46


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy

This thread is amazing...but not quite as amazing as bears Josh, not quite as amazing as bears.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

The Fourth Wall said:


> At the Press Conference. LOL. :lol Vince and Punk's faces.


The jealously on CM Punk's face says it all


----------



## JEKingOfKings

adrian_zombo said:


> This wins all things:


My sides hurt. Daniel Bryan can make you tap by making you laugh.


----------



## Marrow

Titus with the Million(s of) Dollars championship:









PTP branching out into singles competition:









More at http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/prime-time-players-wwe-superstore-photos


----------



## haribo




----------



## jacobdaniel

Bryan vs. the Coca-Cola polar bear. BOOK IT VINCE!!!


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight

CRIMSON said:


> Is it just me or did Vince grew younger?


I think it's because he's bringing back the pompadour in his hair... he lost it after the WrestleMania 23 hair match and it never looked right since then.


----------



## Fru

I just fucking LOST IT at the "dubl h" and "mc plunk" cartoons, jeeeeeeeeeeesus that's funny


----------



## Sazer Ramon

[HIDE="MILLION$ OF DOLLAR$"]


Marrow said:


> Titus with the Million(s of) Dollars championship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTP branching out into singles competition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More at http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/prime-time-players-wwe-superstore-photos


[/HIDE]

Man the biggest excitement is that it looks like those money making scholars may have finally got an official tee


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Steve Awesome

I find it funny that Titus is the first WWE superstar we've seen with the new WWE title belt actually strapped around their waist (replica or not)


----------



## 751161

Eulonzo said:


>


That picture of Jericho never fails to make me laugh. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## wkdsoul

Daniel Bryan just went to a new level... fantastic.. he gets all the green rep!!!!!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


>


Is that Al Snow knocking him out? :lol (don't remember the event.)


----------



## Cookie Monster

Hawkke said:


> Is that Al Snow knocking him out? :lol (don't remember the event.)


Bart Gunn to win it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Cheg




----------



## kennedy=god

CRIMSON said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

Spoiler















"I will maek u bleed yolo" 
"mc pink"

hahaha...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I think its hilarious that he wears a Cesaro shirt.


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## STEVALD

Time for some more MINDFUCK


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Thwagger

Ham and Egger said:


>


some awesome shit right dere! lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bo Wyatt

that Roode and Aires pictures must be one of the best brazzers wrestling pics I´ve seen.


----------



## haribo

CRIMSON said:


>


What we really need here is a maskless Sin Cara.


----------



## TheVenomousViper

They forgot the caption next to Johnny Curtis.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

vampyr said:


>


licking the KFC grease off of his fingers

EDIT: That was a lot more racist than it seemed when I first typed it


----------



## The Cynical Heel




----------



## Schmoove

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> EDIT: That was a lot more racist than it seemed when I first typed it


:lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> licking the KFC grease off of his fingers


i thought it was the taste of aj ?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

CRIMSON said:


>



Forgot Fandango at the front!

Sorry... FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN-DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN-GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Satosama

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> licking the KFC grease off of his fingers
> 
> EDIT: That was a lot more racist than it seemed when I first typed it


Maybe they can name his finisher 'The KFC Bucket Drop'.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## alliscrazy

vampyr said:


>


HHH like a BOSS


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ATF




----------



## Undashing Rom

Gandhi said:


>


LOL, when was this?


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

Gandhi said:


> Spoiler: Rage for quoting pics :O





Undashing Rom said:


> LOL, when was this?


Main Event.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## STEVALD

Awesome. And the Mark Henry bit in the end makes the video much more awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## haribo




----------



## Cookie Monster

Sheikie posting videos on his Twitter, making me crease!


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Wrestlinfan35




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Tony




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Vince is the animes


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao really? You don't see that posted at the top of this very page?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Spoilering because of image limit









































































ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lmao really? You don't see that posted at the top of this very page?


No man, no. It's not exactly the same so he has merit!


----------



## BANKSY

El Generico :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Taker2theMoon said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No man, no. It's not exactly the same so he has merit!


Really? Looks exactly alike to me.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Really? Looks exactly alike to me.


Look at his chin and tie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Look at his chin and tie.


:lol, is it really different enough for both to be posted on the exact same page?


----------



## Honey Bucket

BANKSY said:


> El Generico :lmao


Looks like a homeless Sheamus.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Looks like a homeless Sheamus.


He looks more like a homeless ginger Robert De Niro

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol, is it really different enough for both to be posted on the exact same page?


Of course not. I was just saying that it IS a little different when you said it was the exact same. I agree that it shouldn't have been posted.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## BaBy FireFly

Ham and Egger said:


>


OMG I know her!! LOL he had worked one of our shows, she is one of our refs! I have to show her this lmfao!!!!!


----------



## haribo

http://superblizzard.com/track/bears

:lmao


----------



## vanishrap

Best moment on RoH last show


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Damien




----------



## #dealwithit

Arnold Tricky said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Amazing End 96

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Sandow is gold, push him


----------



## STEVALD

#RestInBeats


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## ssppeeddyy

aj at the gym


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien

Fink


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## redban




----------



## virus21




----------



## Jmacz




----------



## STEVALD

BRACE YOURSELVES


----------



## El Barto




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The HOF last night:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Damien

^^

I thought someone would do that!


----------



## ATF




----------



## Damien




----------



## Big Wiggle

Arnold Tricky said:


>


Possibly the best thing I've seen in this thread. Brilliant :clap


----------



## JEKingOfKings

vampyr said:


>


Oh to be Shelton at that moment.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Bushmaster

CRIMSON said:


>


I absolutely love stuff like this. Yeah its all the midcardera/jobbers but its always awesome seeing that they seem to all be friends and hang out. We hear so much about backstage politics its sometimes forgotten these guys spend more time together than with their families.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Damien




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

JEKingOfKings said:


> Oh to be Shelton at that moment.


Oh to be Mike Bennett banging her every night.

Maria is the hottest Diva ever IMO.


----------



## Damien




----------



## SUNDAY

BigEvil2012 said:


>


IF IT DOESN'T WORK ON A BEAR DON'T USE IT IN THE RING. - DANIEL BRYAN :bryan


----------



## JEKingOfKings

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Oh to be Mike Bennett banging her every night.
> 
> Maria is the hottest Diva ever IMO.


True dat.


----------



## ice_edge_forever

also inb4 a real WM match:


----------



## Tony




----------



## Kanenite77

Lol whers that from? That cena gif


----------



## ice_edge_forever




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :ziggler2 Oh my


----------



## KO Bossy

Flame of Olympus said:


>


Not trying to hate, but that is legitimately one ugly dude. Trish could have done a lot better.


----------



## obby

ice_edge_forever said:


>


That may be the worst thing I have ever seen. How could you find that funny?


----------



## CALΔMITY

KO Bossy said:


> Not trying to hate, but that is legitimately one ugly dude. Trish could have done a lot better.


You're entitled to your idea of beauty and so is Trish.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Big Wiggle said:


> Possibly the best thing I've seen in this thread. Brilliant :clap


I don't get it :argh:

I'm referring to that Nation of Domination picture with the kid with glasses doing their salute.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## VINT

My sig :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94

^I'm going to add to my signature box


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## mrmacman

Best sign


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Oliver-94 said:


> ^I'm going to add to my signature box


Well it is the Reality Era...


----------



## VINT




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Stevie Richards isn't dead?


----------



## VINT

It's a Benoit reference.


----------



## xvampmanx

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Stevie Richards isn't dead?


botchamania, the inquisitor ending.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Does anyone have a GIF of Taker sitting up while locked in the Anaconda Vice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## superfudge

Brock Lesnar alarm clock anyone?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

The lying bastard.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

No Daniel Bryan marking out to Henry's bearhug on Ryback yet? I am disappoint.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cena's NEW Shirt: This is REAL: 










:lmao


----------



## Ruth




----------



## 751161




----------



## wkdsoul

vampyr said:


>


Edit: NVM.


----------



## I'mBatman

^
When did this happen?


----------



## JY57

backstage at Mania. Where's Kim Jong? He would make this more interesting


----------



## Necramonium

Kanenite77 said:


> Lol whers that from? That cena gif


I believe from that horrible Fred movie, but with the black dude edited in.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ben_fletch

vampyr said:


>


Hah, HHH was pissed, he didn't even wait for the camera man to shuffle round him as he looked up for the pyro


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy

mrmacman said:


>































is that cum on his stomach or wtf ?


----------



## DogSaget

Why isn't there a gif of Ryback on the verge of tears after he shellshocked henrietta?


----------



## Eulonzo

Cookie Monster said:


>


:mark:


----------



## wildx213




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Vicky82

vampyr said:


>


You can see one of Triple H daughters (Murphy I think) in the pink coat, behind him


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## tizzle




----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Oliver-94

The script for the Cena - ROCK match is below:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Sorry...really I am. 








"Bork Laserdog"


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Damien




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Ether




----------



## HiddenViolence




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

While on commercial on RAW tonight, after BRYAN and Kane saved Taker from Shield:










Not hilarious, but still awesome.


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## NoyK




----------



## Cheg




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Cheg

All commentators went silent after Ryback did this.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Omega_VIK

ShowStopper '97 said:


> While on commercial on RAW tonight, after BRYAN and Kane saved Taker from Shield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hilarious, but still awesome.


Quite awesome indeed.


----------



## BigEvil2012

that crowd was epic tonight lol...


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## GREEK FREAK

^ That is hilarious because it's so true


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fans chanting the Fandango theme song in the arena hallways *AFTER RAW, EXITING* Izod Center: :lmao

https://vine.co/v/btWLDKPHT6a


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Okay, here's the youtube version of the fan humming Fandangos theme song on their way out of the arena, in the hallways. Better quality,


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

How To Make A Dolph Ziggler:


----------



## Eulonzo

1999 Rejex said:


>


Kinda've reminds me of when after Lesnar F5'd Cena he kicked his hat. :lol Don't know why it reminds me of that, but it just does.


----------



## DogSaget

Does anyone have a gif of either ryback or henry (pref henry) doing the ape chest beat?


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## wkdsoul

ShowStopper '97 said:


> How To Make A Dolph Ziggler:


You could have just had the Billy Gunn and Spagetti,, he's a league away from the other two just yet.


----------



## Rocky Mark




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


>


I genuinely laughed hard.


----------



## STEVALD

:brock


----------



## Damien




----------



## Emperor Palpatine




----------



## Damien

Bigger version from previous one posted


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Damien




----------



## Bo Wyatt

Ryback should really start to use that in matches, man I marked the fck out when he did that to Cena.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

When I first saw that gif of regal dancing I thought that was David Bowie. After the closeup it was obvious it was Regal...


Spoiler: but man...he has a Bowie look going on.


----------



## Ruckus

Zeb Colter remixed. Not sure if having stroke or jerking it. :hmm:


----------



## Damien

dat beard movement!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I gotta spread more rep around before I can +1 ya on that post, Ruckus.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Eulonzo

[youtube]xtZktb4fMc[/youtube]
Not funny, just simply GREATNESS. :ziggler2


----------



## Damien




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## wkdsoul

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Jesus, Rock looks awkward as hell, in slow mo.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Clear visible signs of injury.. 


:troll


----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## ATF

Not a pic/gif but...


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## TheVoiceless

This would be GOAT if someone took a vid of someone doing this lol


----------



## LovelyElle890

Cookie Monster said:


> Clear visible signs of injury..
> 
> 
> :troll


Actually, in the gif he does look injured. He had labored breaths and was walking strangely. Plus, the facial expressions were so unlike Rock.

The Rock doesn't have a track record of being unprofessional, so I will take him at his word.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fandango theme singing, YES, and "Thank You Train" chants at the Train Station after Raw last night: AMAZING.


----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## STEVALD

:lol


----------



## Jmacz

I don't have a video of it because it just happened but I'll try to find it. Big Show was just randomly interviewed on The Felger and Mazz sports radio show here in Boston. I only caught a little bit of it, but apparently they asked the Big Show some questions that pissed him off and he basically belittled them and hung up. Hopefully the video pops up somewhere because it was on TV.


----------



## The Dazzler

^ That Fandango train vid. OMG haha. I really want to go next year now! Streak vs streak!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Fan Dan Go ALLL Night Long


----------



## TheBusiness

Seven minutes singing about Fandango, and a we all hate Leeds scum chant for good measure

GOAT video, all down to the FAN DAN GOAT


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## A$AP

vampyr said:


>


:lol


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## kregnaz

It's a conspiracy, it's a secret cult, I knew it!


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ And it's got me hooked in


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

^Buff hobbit is buff


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A COMPLETE summary of ALL of the chants last night:


----------



## Damien




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Hawkke

kregnaz said:


> It's a conspiracy, it's a secret cult, I knew it!


He knows too much!!! get him!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Brogue_Kick

Dat CM Punk's face


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## JEKingOfKings

The guy from Wrestling Memes wants to see how high Fandango's theme music can go in the UK iTunes chart, at the moment, it stands at Nº 150, here's a link to the song:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/wwe-chachalala-fandango/id614738696?i=614739193


----------



## TheBusiness

FANS: DUR DEH, DU DO DUR DEH DO DU DO !YES! DUR DEH DU DE DUR DE DEH !YES!
D-BRY: NO NO NO NO NO
FAND: dancing away in his own bubble

the chanting potential is just limitless, and the dysfunctional tag team of these two GOATS would be EPIC :draper


----------



## JEKingOfKings

LOL, the song is as high as Nº128!


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## MissMeganBall

vampyr said:


>


so funny x


----------



## Damien




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Ziggler Mark

And then there's this image, a screenshot taken from the comments section of this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6PWp_OCLqk)


----------



## Ziggler Mark

also, what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

^ :lol, my goodness, WWE will put their logo on ANYTHING.


----------



## redban

http://www.pizzaprints.com/all-designs.html




























They're just trying to make some $.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Len Hughes Presents

Ziggler Mark said:


> also, what the fuck is this shit?


That's amazing! Lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## DogSaget

Ziggler Mark said:


> also, what the fuck is this shit?


Who is that

it looks like the right is Taker, Kane?, Mysterio, left is I have no idea, Booker maybe?, I have no idea


----------



## Blueforce7

Which train is more over?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Wig Splitter

HHH's dry ice burn. But look who's behind him.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

:HHH Holy #@3$ Triple H.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## STEVALD

@ 1:48 :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

^WrestleMania 30


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

xD7oom said:


>


That was awesome of Punk and Jericho! Was it planned?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> That was awesome of Punk and Jericho! Was it planned?


nope


----------



## laggerbob

Found on reddit, a guy who completely loses it and destroys his poster after getting to Titantron when the show was off the air already.

i.imgur.com/MOuJGUV.gif (post limits )


----------



## Damien




----------



## jackbhoy

Ice cream man, never saw this on the TV :lmao


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruckus

I'm loving the Zeb Colter Meme's. They're funnier if you read them in his voice. :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> That was awesome of Punk and Jericho! Was it planned?


That really was awesome. Man Foley is such a loveable dork. Props to Jericho too.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## SUPER HANS

Anyone see Bobby Zamora sent off for QPR on Sunday? Someone photoshop it into a big boot plz


----------



## Cyon

BotchedSpot:


----------



## STEVALD

The (FANDAN)GOAT kid


----------



## Damien




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## joeycalz

You're all welcome.


----------



## Bryan D.

adrian_zombo said:


>


Barrett :lmao


----------



## buriedcompass

i like to imagine miz complaining to barret backstage about botching the neckbreaker spot and being silenced when punk walks into view.


----------



## kregnaz




----------



## Damien

oh my god at wade!


----------



## cd3955

vampyr said:


> oh my god at wade!
> 
> 
> 
> someone should photoshop the mic and put a dick there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FANDANGOAT = GOAT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## xD7oom

And i don't know what's the point of that photos, but it looks funny :/


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## TheGreatBanana

Found this for all you fandango lovers.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## 751161

^ He's getting close. If he reaches number one I will legit laugh my ass off, it would be epic! :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## virus21

The WWE Developmental Rookie Name Generator
http://www.thewrestlingfan.com/twfnamegenerator.html
Go Nuts


----------



## Abstrakt

^ wow those were all awful


----------



## Hawkke

virus21 said:


> The WWE Developmental Rookie Name Generator
> http://www.thewrestlingfan.com/twfnamegenerator.html
> Go Nuts


Paul Pantsuit
Thurman Feeler
Dirk Needler
Phillip Neverpush
Cameron Punchbeef
Stench Chowder
****** Armstrong
:clap

Yeah, pretty bad, but worth a chuckle.

AAaaaaaand the winner is:
Ignatius Floppysex


----------



## GREEK FREAK

^ Travis Douchehandle fpalm


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh lord that Heyman gif.
Saved for potential future use.




virus21 said:


> The WWE Developmental Rookie Name Generator
> http://www.thewrestlingfan.com/twfnamegenerator.html
> Go Nuts


Generators are infectious in here. All it tends to do is get all kinds of people into it and a select few in bitch fits about it. I'm going to go try it anyway, though.

-edit-


Spoiler: Garrett Godscock



:robben2


----------



## STEVALD

:taker


----------



## Eulonzo

^ I think that was actually Punk. :lol

Better than Ziggler's 12-year-old screeches when he's about to do moves. Sometimes he sounds like he's saying "SHIIIITS!".


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## robertdeniro

I was :mark: and :lmao at the same time.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Damien




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Damien




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Damien




----------



## [email protected]

Wig Splitter said:


> HHH's dry ice burn. But look who's behind him.


is that cesaro?


----------



## Damien

[email protected] said:


> is that cesaro?


Yeah


----------



## BIGFOOT

Looks like Kofi Kingston to me...

Obviously its Cesaro.


----------



## Ruckus

rton


----------



## The Dazzler

xD7oom said:


>


Says it all. +rep


----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Tony




----------



## Len Hughes Presents

^lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruth




----------



## KO Bossy

The Stratusfactor said:


> ^ Travis Douchehandle fpalm


I got Lips Goodhand...


----------



## buriedcompass

Taker2theMoon said:


> Oh lord that Heyman gif.
> Saved for potential future use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generators are infectious in here. All it tends to do is get all kinds of people into it and a select few in bitch fits about it. I'm going to go try it anyway, though.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Garrett Godscock
> 
> 
> 
> :robben2


Thick Slamfest

book it.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.

vampyr said:


>


This is exactly the definition of "RKO out of nowhere". :lmao


----------



## Raizel

vampyr said:


>


I still sang the "OOOOOOOOH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" in my head


----------



## haribo




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Oxidamus

vampyr said:


>


Please keep these the fuck out.

I fucking despise all those tumblr gifs like that. They're so fucking slow you can't even work anything out and there's zero point in it being a fucking gif anyway.


----------



## Eulonzo

Oxitron said:


> Please keep these the fuck out.
> 
> I fucking despise all those tumblr gifs like that. They're so fucking slow you can't even work anything out and there's zero point in it being a fucking gif anyway.


Yeah, they need to have the frames at 0.11, so that way it's not slow but it's not too fast either, that's what I do with my GIFs.


----------



## Tony

Ending to Wrestlemania XXX :cena2


----------



## Maelstrom21

The Daniel Bryan chokeslam wins all.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Just for laughs


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Trips has one man in his sights, and it isnt in Bork Laz0r


----------



## Eulonzo

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Ending to Wrestlemania XXX :cena2


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 751161

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Ending to Wrestlemania XXX :cena2


That made me laugh so much. :lmao


----------



## XFace

Oxitron said:


> Please keep these the fuck out.
> 
> I fucking despise all those tumblr gifs like that. They're so fucking slow you can't even work anything out and there's zero point in it being a fucking gif anyway.


Lol, this.

Whats so fucking funny about that anyway? Its actually kind of creepy to think of what kind of person gets off on looking at that.


----------



## redban

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Ending to Wrestlemania XXX :cena2


Undertaker grow 14 inches of hair in 12 months?


----------



## XFace

Ziggler Mark said:


> Trips has one man in his sights, and it isnt in Bork Laz0r


Made me LOL, thank you.



Ruckus said:


> rton


:lmao i wonder what went through their heads when this happened.


----------



## Broken Code




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at Kofi's fantasy. 

One day, buddy.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Oh dear jesus this had me cracking up!


----------



## Eulonzo

Ruckus said:


>


I hated how Josh or Cole said "Randy's sick.. he enjoys this, he's psycho" and all this corny shit after that. Randy laughed because he thought it was funny how he botched, not because "he's sick and twisted" or something.


----------



## iSmackUdown




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: .






Eulonzo said:


>






No problem with that


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## buriedcompass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8fHyrrXXRk

this always makes me laugh.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## NeyNey

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## denjin09

So I just remembered my friend talking about this when we were watching WM and decided to look it up, and it may seem like not many people saw it.

http://imgur.com/pLQUdUx

goddamnit why does it never work when I embed videos/pictures?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Fandango is mainstream!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

CRIMSON said:


>


In his next movie, The Rock in an act of vanity, gets cloned only for it to go horribly wrong!
Will he embrace his new 'brother' or will he kill it with fire?
Quick throw water on it! IT HAS GILLS!


----------



## ViperAtHeart




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DEAR GOD at the Rocky gif, those are really freaky. lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

ViperAtHeart said:


>


and award for picture posted most times on this forum goes to...


----------



## Shaun_27

Broken Code said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tony




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## KO Bossy

Gandhi said:


>


Genius


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Sup brahs


----------



## Baldwin.

Kurly Kane :lmao


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Arnold Tricky said:


> Sup brahs


The JBL & Cole Show - Episode #20: April 12, 2013 for those that want to know.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## DogSaget

Broken Code said:


>


lmfao

best pic in a while


----------



## Cyon




----------



## Ruckus

unk2 :bryan


----------



## CheckMate1337

Fandango rap

http://superblizzard.com/track/whats-my-name


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## virus21




----------



## Eulonzo

Arnold Tricky said:


> Sup brahs


:lmao :yes :lmao :yes :lmao :yes :lmao :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"her" being Stephanie :lol


----------



## Jmacz

Jack isn't happy at the boredom.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Fandango/Sandow picture would be funnier if the text in the second photo of that was in white with drop shadow.


----------



## Chrome

That Ziggler/Spongebob picture. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Scorpion95

CRIMSON said:


> :taker


Shame you stole that vid, though, Crimson :/


----------



## cheese27

Takertheman said:


>


:clap GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## virus21

^

Really? Those pathetic bastards will grab at anything for attention won't they


----------



## WWCturbo




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Stooge22

ssppeeddyy said:


>


God i love offair shit


----------



## CALΔMITY

^Congrats ssppeeddyy you posted something funny.
I love off-air footage too. They always have so much fun.


----------



## Jmacz

Eulonzo said:


> The Fandango/Sandow picture would be funnier if the text in the second photo of that was in white with drop shadow.


It was my first attempt at a double picture like that and I did it in paint, I did the best I could.


----------



## ATF




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

ATF said:


> *Pictures*


All reposts


----------



## ATF

RaneGaming said:


> All reposts


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

ssppeeddyy said:


>


I just marked out watching that


----------



## Hawkke

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Now that was a good lol for sure.


----------



## Eulonzo

Jmacz said:


> It was my first attempt at a double picture like that and I did it in paint, I did the best I could.


It's alright. 

You should get Photoshop or Paint.NET for stuff like that, imo.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Fenice

I don't ever post in here but that video was awesome speedy thank you for posting it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ziggler Mark said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Chip Kelly




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## Hawkke

Ziggler Mark said:


> Picture


They really need to start finishing that picture with where he tweeted the liverpool crest and it shut them up, it is not telling the whole story as it is :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at the 2 fandango themed posts above me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ssppeeddyy said:


>


outrageous :lol I'm reposting in this in every thread I touch


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## zkorejo

Ziggler Mark said:


>


Lol that is so true. 

3 months later... "Fandango sucks!" threads will be popping up each week. He is no DB.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

BigEvil2012 said:


>


Takers hat looks photoshopped on haha!


----------



## Riddle101

BigEvil2012 said:


>


Is that actually legit?


----------



## BigEvil2012

Riddle101 said:


> Is that actually legit?


I made that in photoshop...


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Karma101

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Takers hat looks photoshopped on haha!


fpalm


----------



## TheVenomousViper

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Takers hat looks photoshopped on haha!


More like Paint tbh


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Bryan D.

That's gotta hurt. :langston


----------



## King Gimp

Frooot said:


>


Saw that on the front page of Imgur today.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Gn1212

Bryan D. said:


> That's gotta hurt. :langston


AJ!What a professional. Continues walking like nothing happened!


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Gn1212 said:


> AJ!What a professional. Continues walking like nothing happened!


Dolph's face is the best 
It says wtf did he just hit you looks at big e dude you hit her that's fucked up


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Conor?

El Barto said:


>





Bryan D. said:


>


It has to be said, I think I would kill just to sniff AJ,s ass. Dear God.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## BigEvil2012

01:15 to the end is hilarious...
man with 2 fingers disable full grown man lol...






stone cold sheamus...


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## virus21




----------



## XFace

^ If i was whoever took that picture, i would be so tempted to go cop a feel while her hands are full.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Marcos 25063 said:


> I wanna see both.


----------



## Overgiver

Lol taker is a ginger...he's the ginger dead man.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Jmacz

Cookie Monster said:


>



Thank you for giving me something to do for the next hour.

And Omegle won't let me save my conversation in a picture, but this was the best I got.

Stranger: Hey

You: SAY MY NAME!

You: SAY IT!

You: SAY IT!

Stranger: Lol what is it

You: It's

You: FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Stranger: ...

You: NO

You: no no no

Stranger: Lmfao?

You: It's FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You: you

You: you gotta let the a's

Stranger: Hi fandango lol I'm Ashley

You: you gotta let the a's breeeeeeaaathhhhheeeeee

You: NO

You: no no no

You: say it with me now

Stranger: Wtf?

You: FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: cmon abbie

You: FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

Stranger: FAAAAAAAAAAN

You: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

Stranger: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: don't forget to let the a's breathe

You: let them breathe abbie

You: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

Stranger: Abbie?

Stranger: DAAAAAAAAAAAAN

You: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Stranger: GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You: NO!

You: no no no

You: *Kick's in gut* *slams to ground* *leg drop from the top rope* *wiggles ass*

You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K8f3f3GMaI

Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## chada75

Ziggler Mark said:


>


I would Green rep you but i have to spread some rep around.


----------



## Dec_619

http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=504954992895000

Not to sure how to embed videos from Facebook.

Holy crap this was funny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Jack Swagger needs to hit the weights since he's a "heavyweight".


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Someone's been skipping leg day.


----------



## Ruckus

Triple H has some of the best gifs. Classics. 


























Know who's gonna bury you?










It's true.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Swagger fpalm

I don't understand why people don't do legs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## CALΔMITY

Stupid sexy Ziggler :lol


----------



## rwpsxe

Anyone here have Chris Jericho's countdown entrance gif? i want it so badly


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Taker2theMoon said:


> Stupid sexy Ziggler :lol



This is clearly created by a Ziggler hater. But if you look at homer like a mark, it's funny.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> This is clearly created by a Ziggler hater. But if you look at homer like a mark, it's funny.


I wouldn't say that anyone who makes those gifs are hating on the person they put in the thought bubble. It's all just in good fun.


----------



## Subbética2008




----------



## WelshMizfit




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Chismo

kendoo said:


>


Thank you for posting something that's already been posted 20 million times.


----------



## kendoo

JoeRulz said:


> Thank you for posting something that's already been posted 20 million times.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JoeRulz said:


> Thank you for posting something that's already been posted 20 million times.


I see things that others (even myself) have posted in the past. I'm sure I posted things that have already been posted in the past. You just got to go along with it.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Hawkke

Cookie Monster said:


> Swagger fpalm
> 
> I don't understand why people don't do legs.


Wait.. that pic is real?
his calves look skinnier than an Olsen twin.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Hawkke

http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-rankd-wwes-15-most-bizarre-backstage-moments-26107741
HAHA Wow :lol just Wow


----------



## BigEvil2012

kendoo said:


>


----------



## kendoo

Hawkke said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-rankd-wwes-15-most-bizarre-backstage-moments-26107741
> HAHA Wow :lol just Wow


ha ha no10 was good



BigEvil2012 said:


>


Austin gifs never get old


----------



## JJJ

also, the full Everton/Fandango twitter talk


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## HOJO

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Where's their reaction to Ziggler beating Del Rio for the title? :ziggler1 :ziggler2


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## virus21




----------



## BigEvil2012

even Cesaro likes YOLO...


----------



## FingazMc

Hahaha....No!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien




----------



## robertdeniro

I don't know if this is funny or not but here you go


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^

It's....adorable?





Hawkke said:


> Wait.. that pic is real?
> his calves look skinnier than an Olsen twin.


Pretty sure it's shopped. With his body-type those legs are practically entropy status.


----------



## kendoo

pretty sure most have been posted + there not funny but pretty cool pictures


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Damien




----------



## Kanenite77

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>



loll


----------



## Bryan D.

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>


Never gets old. :lol


----------



## kopitelewis

"Dear Jim,

Please paint me Alan Partridge and The Ultimate Warrior posing for a photo in Alan's room at Linton Travel Tavern. At the right side of the room, The Proclaimers are hurtling down through the floor and out through the ceiling in a continuous loop through teleportation holes from the Portal games. 

Cheers, 

Steven Kirkwood"

Get the T-shirt here: http://jimllpaintit.bigcartel.com/product/ultimate-alan-tee










Want.


----------



## CheckMate1337

^I'm so confused in a pleasant and entertained way.^


----------



## Stooge22

This is the best of the drive thrus. he does Big Johnny so well.


----------



## kopitelewis

CheckMate1337 said:


> ^I'm so confused in a pleasant and entertained way.^


Jimmy Saville, known more for his sexual prowess had a tv show called Jim'll fix it, where he did shit for kids (not sex, apparently).

Someone on Facebook has made a spoof of it and they take requests on drawings and the end result is hilarious. Go through the rest of the photos and read the descriptions as that explains it better than I can.


----------



## BIGFOOT

kopitelewis said:


> Want.


Single greatest thing I have ever seen on the internet.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## itssoeasy23

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>


LOL TNA.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## KO Bossy

itssoeasy23 said:


> LOL TNA.


So the botch of one performer suddenly means the whole organization is completely terrible...

Well, Sin Cara says hi. Guess the WWE is the worst thing ever.


What's your problem, anyway? If you don't care for TNA, that's your prerogative, but I constantly see you going out of your way to attack it and put down the opinions of those who do enjoy it. This is one such post. Its like you have to get your jabs in to let people know that WWE > TNA in your mind, when in reality, both companies have a few positives and a whole ton of negatives right now. I'd tell you to watch it, but a) you wouldn't listen and b) I can tell you're the type of fan who has probably watched 1-2 episodes of Impact in your life and have flat out convinced yourself on that basis that simply because its not WWE, its inferior. In that regard, you're blinded by commitment to a company that has done nothing in the past few years to earn such loyalty. Newsflash-the WWE can do bad things to...look around, there's no limit to choose from today. I'll never understand such a blind mentality. And then you see this one gif, and suddenly its like it validates all of your totally prejudiced and incorrect views.

If you don't like it, don't watch (which I know you don't), and if you don't watch, then what basis do you even have to complain? If you haven't seen what's going on, why are you saying anything period? You didn't even watch it; at best, you're getting the information second hand and judging off of that. Therefore, its not your opinion, and if you make it your own, its completely baseless. You'd just be regurgitating what someone else said.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ suite life of Zack and Cody, and the Vince/Benoit pic.


----------



## Cookie Monster




----------



## Pikesburgh

How about my signature?


----------



## Cookie Monster

OHWPAHNIMAAAAHP.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CheckMate1337 said:


> ^I'm so confused in a pleasant and entertained way.^


I am too...I am too...:cornette


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Wig Splitter

JackieLackey said:


> scary as hell, like an alien or something


Stop quoting the fucking pictures.


----------



## JackieLackey

Wig Splitter said:


> Stop quoting the fucking pictures.


----------



## Wig Splitter

Next time read the goddamn op before posting in a thread.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Wig Splitter said:


> Stop quoting the fucking pictures.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles

itssoeasy23 said:


> LOL TNA.


If you watch it in context, it's totally understandable. Jeff tried setting Bully Ray on a table earlier and it broke immediately so Jeff had to go all they back to the entrance ramp and grab another one and carry it all the way back. It legit took at least a 1:30. Bully Ray was trying not to fucking break the table again, so he got on it cautiously. 

Just saying.


----------



## Abstrakt

KO Bossy said:


> TL;DR


:cornette Holy shit dude, get a life


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wig Splitter said:


> Stop quoting the fucking pictures.


:connery2 
You know...if you're going to complain about the thread's well-being you should at least contribute to it as well. That no quote rule is idiotic at best anyway.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Mr. Ziggles said:


> If you watch it in context, it's totally understandable. Jeff tried setting Bully Ray on a table earlier and it broke immediately so Jeff had to go all they back to the entrance ramp and grab another one and carry it all the way back. It legit took at least a 1:30. Bully Ray was trying not to fucking break the table again, so he got on it cautiously.
> 
> Just saying.


Meh it's a bad transition. I don't watch TNA all that much but I stumbled across it when this match was going on. It was obvious they missed their spot and Bully had to go get another table. What was really funny was how he ended up back on the table which is the gif. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :lol


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Wig Splitter

Taker2theMoon said:


> :connery2
> You know...if you're going to complain about the thread's well-being you should at least contribute to it as well. That no quote rule is idiotic at best anyway.


Then leave the thread. The rules of posting in it are clearly stated in the op, and for a very good reason. If you can't play by them, tough luck.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wig Splitter said:


> Then leave the thread. The rules of posting in it are clearly stated in the op, and for a very good reason. If you can't play by them, tough luck.


I do follow the rules and continue to post doing so. I have every right to complain, though. I'm not going to call the mod out or anything, but I'm not afraid to voice my opinion on the rules either.

You're the one who had might as well leave the thread if you're just going to act like a tool and not even contribute to it.


----------



## NeyNey

Spoiler: DANGER, QUOTED VIDEO!!!! YOU'LL DIE IF YOU OPEN!!!






Stooge22 said:


> This is the best of the drive thrus. he does Big Johnny so well.







Dude, just watched his Kane one!!! 
SOOOO GOOD!!! :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Wig Splitter

Taker2theMoon said:


> I do follow the rules and continue to post doing so. I have every right to complain, though. I'm not going to call the mod out or anything, but I'm not afraid to voice my opinion on the rules either.
> 
> You're the one who had might as well leave the thread if you're just going to act like a tool and not even contribute to it.


I contributed to this thread long before you even joined here, 12'er, back in the original thread, the thread that was closed because of retards breaking every page by quoting 137 pictures. That was the main reason the megathread had to be closed and redone from the scratch in the first place. Know what you're talking about before you open your mouth the next time.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## CALΔMITY

Wig Splitter said:


> *I contributed to this thread long before you even joined here*, 12'er, back in the original thread, the thread that was closed because of retards breaking every page by quoting 137 pictures. That was the main reason the megathread had to be closed and redone from the scratch in the first place. Know what you're talking about before you open your mouth the next time.


I'm not talking about the past. I'm talking about now. All you're doing is complaining. So you contributed in the original thread in the past. I don't care I did too. You aren't doing anything for this thread now. The reason why the 1st thread was closed still happens and it can't be helped. The original thread shouldn't have even been closed in the first place.

The fact that you have more days on your account doesn't make you impressive and it doesn't matter in this argument. Since this is derailing the thread I'm just going to stop here and continue on posting pictures. If you *really* care then you will too.


----------



## kendoo

some old gifs


----------



## robertdeniro

Not Funny but very cool pic


----------



## CALΔMITY

robertdeniro said:


> Not Funny but very cool pic


Have you seen this?






Taker catches beer like a boss.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

or


----------



## CALΔMITY

^What on earth is lesnar doing? :lol


----------



## kendoo

few classic scsa gifs


----------



## robertdeniro

Taker2theMoon said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taker catches beer like a boss.


Yeah great moment..maybe i will make a gif out of it .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LEGENDS.

If Austin threw a beer to me, I would miss it and look like a fool.


----------



## SUNDAY

Ziggler Mark said:


>


Oh my god. Is it terrible that i actually think that this looks good?


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^What on earth is lesnar doing? :lol


Mariachi :brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Is that Jack Swagger or Owen Hart in that gif on the previous page?


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Clobberin' said:


> Mariachi :brock


It was during his fued with Eddie probably. Good program thur,


----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is that Jack Swagger or Owen Hart in that gif on the previous page?



owen hart , if its the one i posted you'r talking about


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Created this


----------



## Dr.Boo

Not sure if this, or something similar, has been posted yet...


----------



## virus21

TheGreatBanana said:


> Created this


Dear god, it looks like the shittiest Power Rangers team ever.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

kendoo said:


> owen hart , if its the one i posted you'r talking about


Yeah, I was just being silly. Kinda look alike with the same gear and hair. Funny ass gifs you're posting, dude. (Y)


----------



## ellthom

TheGreatBanana said:


> Created this


Show the colours in date order and watch John Cena age xD


----------



## Skins

^^^^ just about to say this he aging bad, maybe all those title matches and main events are catching up


----------



## kendoo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, I was just being silly. Kinda look alike with the same gear and hair. Funny ass gifs you're posting, dude. (Y)


i kinda thought that but wasn't to sure lol. few more old gifs


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Made today, just now.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Mr. Ziggles

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Meh it's a bad transition. I don't watch TNA all that much but I stumbled across it when this match was going on. It was obvious they missed their spot and Bully had to go get another table. What was really funny was how he ended up back on the table which is the gif. It was pretty hilarious.


Oh I agree, I was just explaining it to the guy that was laughing at TNA because of the gif. I thought it was hilarious when I saw it as well.


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I SHOULDA KNOWN!

















Spoiler: I was kinda thinking the same thing.

















robertdeniro said:


> Yeah great moment..maybe i will make a gif out of it .


That would be awesome. I will save it if this happens.



Spoiler: Now that's just silly.






Clobberin' said:


> Mariachi :brock


----------



## ShadowCat

TheGreatBanana said:


> Created this


Dunno about anyone else but looking at this makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Damien




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## Sazer Ramon

Shit quality










< Sorry Canada >

^^^^^^^^^^^ vvvvvvvvvvv
Im with Owen Im with chris






This was during Punks promo on Raw 4/15


----------



## reyfan

ShadowCat said:


> Dunno about anyone else but looking at this makes my eyes hurt.


Needs to be a warning on that "May cause seizures."


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^What on earth is lesnar doing? :lol


his best Fandango


----------



## Damien




----------



## Knees2Faces

Bryan D. said:


>


lol at the guy in the Brock Lesnar Vikings jersey


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## kendoo

creepy mankind one


----------



## RyanPelley

kendoo said:


>


LOL Pillman for fucking HOF.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## syrusriddick

Ok this won the interwebz. 





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## robertdeniro

Taker2theMoon said:


> That would be awesome. I will save it if this happens.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Thanks Deniro





















My reaction gif collection is slowly building.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Knees2Faces said:


> lol at the guy in the Brock Lesnar Vikings jersey


:kobe that's a Jared Allen jersey


----------



## Schmoove

Snoth said:


> :kobe that's a Jared Allen jersey


Given the jersey design and how old it looks its quite possible that its a Lesnar jersey.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

You decide.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ThePainishere

Find this so funny yet the best promo i have seen whole year.


----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Oh how HUGE Hardy could have been if he wasn't a hardcore druggie and left WWE. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao my sides ^


----------



## xvampmanx

how in the blue hell is ziggler not injured yet?


----------



## Ruckus




----------



## Damien




----------



## THANOS




----------



## Fxhd

THANOS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien

. said:


> Spoiler: Bryan D


LOL


----------



## kendoo

RyanPelley said:


> LOL Pillman for fucking HOF.


Lol he must be up for hof soon


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao at these gifs.


----------



## The BoogeyMan




----------



## xvampmanx

The BoogeyMan said:


>


NOOOOOOOOO dont take that picture, im suppose to be injured.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruckus

Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## ShadowCat

JackieLackey said:


>


Winner


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## JackieLackey

Bryan D. said:


>


That's also alot like Orton but Cena is worse


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## ShadowCat

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Still better than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## kendoo

sorry if these have been posted a million times wigsplitter like those other gifs i posted but i'm pretty sure not everyone has seen them, so take it easy with the red


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Chi Town Punk




----------



## STEVALD

:lol


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

Sick.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cookie Monster

I always think you're marking for your own pics.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## kendoo

vampyr bryan d those gifs are great, past 5/6 pages have some great ones


----------



## Damien




----------



## Raizel

vampyr said:


>


When was this?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Raizel said:


> When was this?


when punk had green ring gear 


but really 6/14/11


----------



## superfudge

vampyr said:


>


You can tell Punk has been waiting to eat a stunner for most of his life. He sold it well.


----------



## Hawkke

You just gotta love some of the sells the stunner has gotten over the years, One of them looked like they were going to bounce into orbit, who was it Razor Ramon? :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Hawkke said:


> You just gotta love some of the sells the stunner has gotten over the years, One of them looked like they were going to bounce into orbit, who was it Razor Ramon? :lol


yea Scott hall vs stone cold 
speaking of that

Punks stunner looks like a mix of scott hall and the rock selling it
I loved rock selling it then Stone cold running all over the ring for the cover


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Biast

This thread is getting better and better. :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life

Brilliant, just brilliant



CRIMSON said:


>


----------



## Ruckus




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## JackieLackey

:lmao to that Angle/Benjamin GIF


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## xvampmanx

JackieLackey said:


>


and people say it was the chair shots that made chris nuts.


----------



## CMojicaAce




----------



## BigEvil2012

CMojicaAce said:


>


----------



## Kanenite77

CMojicaAce said:


>


Negged for making me wanna puke


----------



## lahabe

CMojicaAce said:


>



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol::::::

But this is a nude pic?!? hmmm

:ex::ex:


----------



## Silent Alarm

CMojicaAce said:


>


----------



## Damien




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Damien




----------



## syrusriddick

[/QUOTE]

That's just damn beautiful 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## krai999




----------



## TheGreatBanana




----------



## TheGreatBanana

Few more:









That one is epic.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## ShadowCat

CMojicaAce said:


>


This image will forever haunt my dreams, Thanks poster :angry:


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21

^ What the fuck?


----------



## JasonLives

What the hell? Feels like such animal abuse to be honest. Poor bears 

Imagine WWE doing that today, shit would hit the fan.


----------



## Fxhd

Rock->Roid->Asteroid


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: illegaly quoted picture, shoot on sight!






vampyr said:


>






And then he traded in his bears and got himself a nice box of makeup, and thus Doink was born. :argh:


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ATF




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## kregnaz

Inspired by Paul Heyman


----------



## Damien




----------



## tizzle

xD7oom said:


>


I'll take this as signature, great


----------



## superfudge

xD7oom said:


>


I don't remember him saying this in the original promo. Is there an extended version?


----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

^Rocky really knew how to sell dat stunnah.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## BigEvil2012

^ I saw it only 1000 times on this forum...


----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien




----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Fxhd




----------



## Black Jesus

vampyr said:


>


When was that?


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Berzerker's Beard




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hilarious page, the ryback losses, and the Orton "what's my line" :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

One of my favorite videos lol


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Bryan D.

:lmao


----------



## Biast




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL at the Nattie and Layla gif.


----------



## Necramonium

wrestle_champion said:


>


What show was this? Main Event? I can't remember seeing this. That reflex of Big E right after hitting her; OH SHIT!


----------



## Bryan D.

Necramonium said:


> What show was this? Main Event? I can't remember seeing this. That reflex of Big E right after hitting her; OH SHIT!


I think it was on Raw, when Langston defeated Bryan.


----------



## Luchini

Necramonium said:


> What show was this? Main Event? I can't remember seeing this. That reflex of Big E right after hitting her; OH SHIT!


It was that raw after 'mania but heres the video. Ziggler kinda looked pissed. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7emarKF7RcY


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## JEKingOfKings

Not a picture but a funny story:
http://kona-crush.tumblr.com/post/48451322865/shitloadsofwrestling-guys-i-did-it-i-went-to


----------



## Gandhi

:lmao


----------



## kregnaz

^^ dat video... dat fuckin video....
was at nxt coz he cun't rassle? :lmao
vegan=>satanist? :lmao
stole... ric flair's.... ENTRANCE MUSIC? :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Beware, THE DAZZLER will find that account, and he will go to this guy's house, and he will confront that little idiot, and HE. WILL. HUG. HIM. OUT. :dazzler


----------



## JackieLackey

Arnold Tricky said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## brandiexoxo

Going for dat F5 Sable? Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Necramonium said:


> What show was this? Main Event? I can't remember seeing this. That reflex of Big E right after hitting her; OH SHIT!


It's a show called Raw. You might have heard of it


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Cookie Monster

I think Triple H'ing is the new thing.


----------



## Black Jesus

Cookie Monster said:


> I think Triple H'ing is the new thing.


:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

kregnaz said:


> ^^ *dat video... dat fuckin video....*
> was at nxt coz he cun't rassle? :lmao
> vegan=>satanist? :lmao
> stole... ric flair's.... ENTRANCE MUSIC? :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Beware, THE DAZZLER will find that account, and he will go to this guy's house, and he will confront that little idiot, and HE. WILL. HUG. HIM. OUT. :dazzler


Dat fuckin video had me all :lawrence then I was all :weezy then I was all :kobe2 at the satanic/vegan connection then I was ultimately ac at the end...


----------



## kendoo

love this gif hotrod and flair


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## kendoo

better late than never bully


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

This is my first go at using Photoshop:


----------



## Damien




----------



## RyanPelley

CRIMSON said:


>


LOL, they're both Marty.


----------



## Londrick

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This is my first go at using Photoshop:


There's a gif version with him and AJ:


----------



## Damien




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Damien




----------



## Chrome




----------



## Damien




----------



## Riddle101

What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


Wow, Rock in 1993, looked quite the same as he did in 2001/02.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Y2-Jerk

I know it's 1 day after but still...

As Jack Swagger would say WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Luchini




----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## Overgiver

Riddle101 said:


> Wow, Rock in 1993, looked quite the same as he did in 2001/02.


I hope you are joking...

That picture was of the Rock circa 2004-2007/8. When he slimmed down for Hollywood. Only to put it all back on+more.

Someone just put 93 for the joke.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BIGFOOT

Overgiver said:


> I hope you are joking...
> 
> That picture was of the Rock circa 2004-2007/8. When he slimmed down for Hollywood. Only to put it all back on+more.
> 
> Someone just put 93 for the joke.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was clearly being sarcastic, Rock did have that look in 2002 also. 

I think the creator of that picture knows jack shit about The Rock's wrestling career and just made 93 fit into the 20 year differences in his physique.


----------



## mellison24

The Man in Black said:


> He was clearly being sarcastic, Rock did have that look in 2002 also.
> 
> I think the creator of that picture knows jack shit about The Rock's wrestling career and just made 93 fit into the 20 year differences in his physique.


But it's 10-yr differences. Should be 2003-2013-2023. The guy knows jackshit about basic maths......


----------



## Riddle101

Overgiver said:


> I hope you are joking...
> 
> That picture was of the Rock circa 2004-2007/8. When he slimmed down for Hollywood. Only to put it all back on+more.
> 
> Someone just put 93 for the joke.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I was, lol.


----------



## ellthom

Gandhi said:


> :lmao


That seriously made me laugh. WTF was that :lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## BIGFOOT

Deleted because Im a retard and cant read correctly.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

mellison24 said:


> But it's 10-yr differences. Should be 2003-2013-2023. The guy knows jackshit about basic maths......


To be fair I didn't make the picture. I took it from somewhere else and added the Golem/Rock's face to the 2013 part. There was just a rock there before. No idea who made the original.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Ruckus




----------



## Overgiver

The Man in Black said:


> He was clearly being sarcastic, Rock did have that look in 2002 also.
> 
> I think the creator of that picture knows jack shit about The Rock's wrestling career and just made 93 fit into the 20 year differences in his physique.


Is that not what I said? 
20 year from 1993 to 2013. I don't know why he did 2003...then he went 10 years from 2013-2023. 

But thank you for reiterating what I said only in different words...idk what I would do with out u.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BIGFOOT

Overgiver said:


> Is that not what I said?
> 20 year from 1993 to 2013. I don't know why he did 2003...then he went 10 years from 2013-2023.
> 
> But thank you for reiterating what I said only in different words...idk what I would do with out u.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


God only knows.


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## BigEvil2012

virus21 said:


>


that face, I laughed so hard...


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruckus




----------



## JackieLackey

Ruckus said:


>


Ha ha :lmao I seriously would do the same


----------



## Guy LeDouche

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, they're both Marty.


Nah, I'd say Curt Hawkins is Marty Jannetty and Ryder is Leif Cassidy.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Damien




----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Medo

^ :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## JackieLackey

Arnold Tricky said:


>


That is sad yet funny:lol


----------



## DownzieBoi

Taker2theMoon said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## DownzieBoi

vampyr said:


>


My sig might as well join in with your pic


----------



## kregnaz

Spoiler: EVIL quoted picture






Ruckus said:


>






:lmao :lmao :lmao 
Fuck Jordan, Space Jam 2: The Wabbit wersus Wade's Bawage!


----------



## Damien

DownzieBoi said:


> My sig might as well join in with your pic


:


----------



## Fxhd




----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Riddle101

The Road Warriors, Lex Luger, Sting, Dr Death, and other wrestlers from the NWA in the 80's, backstage.


----------



## Gn1212

CRIMSON said:


>


You just made my day! this is so funny!


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Gaz.

Bryan D. said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/d4ct80.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/jqc1yb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/sa8zgs.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/1e2rf3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/3zalpi.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/ftmak7.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/qgxcxc.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/1org9l.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/7netpn.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/qy8qmj.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/9jsfy1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/4qnxq1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.memegeneokerlund.com/media/created/250/v0vdx1.jpg[/IMG]


These just make me want to cry. Tears of joy, because I find them funny. Tears of depression because when it comes to your generic 8 year old wrestling fan, they're true.


----------



## Hawkke

Spoiler: for angry quote patrol






Bryan D. said:


>






I will admit that meme is pretty funny, but some of those are a little harsh :lol


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## BigEvil2012

lol @ Orton's cat...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## RyanPelley

That kid is such a little bastard. Do any of you think you were as annoying as a young wrestling fan as these PG era kids are? I don't remember myself being so fucking stupid about wrestling... I hope not, at least.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## kregnaz

Those kiddy pics are too much, somebody break that fourth wall

On the other hand, maybe not the best idea...


----------



## Bryan D.

Let's put some MOAR. :cena2


----------



## Damien




----------



## kregnaz

He's here to show the world!


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Necramonium

I wonder if Khali knows he is making a fool out of himself :lmao


----------



## Luchini

From the old Brock Lesnar titantron.


----------



## El Barto

Brodus Clay in a horror movie?












Super Cena


----------



## Hawkke

El Barto said:


> Brodus Clay in a horror movie?


Wait.. you mean its not?
Ohh saw the commercial now..


----------



## RyanPelley

I feel a little awful about posting this... but:


----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha wrestling cats...


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## -Halo-

Ziggler Mark said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

The belt actually looks great,, but OMG!!! I will never get over this 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## xvampmanx

Arnold Tricky said:


>


he can even sell in games.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*WWE DIVAS: WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?







*


----------



## Vic Capri




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Ruckus

Prepare for the swerve. :russo


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Tit grab again!!! She doesn't even hide it anymore


----------



## Damien

I had to make this


----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

My exact reaction to Shield's entrance from last night's Raw:










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:




























After last night's Raw:






:lol :lol :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha those Taker and Bret cosplayers... :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Strongside

DAT SELL.


----------



## Bryan D.

I think it is time for some gifs. :cena2 :brock


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

:rock4


----------



## Damien

Now Kiss!


----------



## virus21

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> WWE DIVAS: WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?


You said it


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Screenshot of Daniel Bryan's strategy diagram from last night:










What's the best part? The fact that TWO arrows come out of him ("ME"), leading to some SURPRISE!!! outside the ring? Or the Shield member on the right hand side labeled "Shield Pt 2"?


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## Damien




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Damien




----------



## Saxihype

^^ haha, this forum would be crying angry tears for weeks if that happened.


----------



## xD7oom

Is there any gif for Kane running on RAW last night? :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

Taker :hmm:


----------



## Bryan D.

Taker, go home, you're drunk.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Damien

xD7oom said:


> Is there any gif for Kane running on RAW last night? :lmao


I made this quickly just now


----------



## xD7oom

vampyr said:


> I made this quickly just now


Awesome :lol! Thanks : )


----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


> I made this quickly just now
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Wow, he is looking kinda awkward there. Wonder if he has some sort of injury.


----------



## xvampmanx

is D-Brn talking on a phone or is he scratching?


----------



## Skins

Damn Im alittle late back how good of a Tamina's SCM is probably rendition is the best Ive seen since HBK himself, Im not trolling that looked good as hell


----------



## Ruckus

Hawkke said:


> Wow, he is looking kinda awkward there. Wonder if he has some sort of injury.


That, or he shat himself.

:yodawg


----------



## Ziggler Mark

xvampmanx said:


> is D-Brn talking on a phone or is he scratching?


selling the beatdown


----------



## kregnaz

xvampmanx said:


> is D-Brn talking on a phone or is he scratching?


Maybe totally imerged in his character, therefore covering his ears in case Kane sets off his pyro :lmao


----------



## Londrick

xD7oom said:


>


Vince visiting the creative team before an episode of RAW.


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO

From the Zigglypuff thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sin Cara as the 4th member :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

A lot of good shit in the past few pages. :lol


----------



## xD7oom

Dunmer said:


> Vince visiting the creative team before an episode of RAW.


Good idea,:lol


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## Daiko




----------



## xD7oom

^ fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## CMPunkFan18

@Vampyr, who is Taka Michinoku versing in that gif of yours? He kinda looks familiar, but Im not sure.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Paul Rudd

LOL at the Kane/Susan Boyle thing


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## BOBORBK

CMPunkFan18 said:


> @Vampyr, who is Taka Michinoku versing in that gif of yours? He kinda looks familiar, but Im not sure.


I think it's Devon Storm (Crowbar)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

BOBORBK said:


> I think it's Devon Storm (Crowbar)


Yep thats him, thankyou. Wasnt sure if it was him or Jerry Lynn, or some other random light heavyweight from that time.


----------



## robertdeniro

JackieLackey said:


>


I find it funny that Taker looked at him twice on RAW


----------



## Damien

CMPunkFan18 said:


> @Vampyr, who is Taka Michinoku versing in that gif of yours? He kinda looks familiar, but Im not sure.


Devon Storm (Crowbar)


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Cookie Monster

You could create a list of some of the botches those luchadores brought in 97 :lol


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien

I love how he just looks at him


----------



## Strongside




----------



## ConnorMCFC




----------



## Strongside

I miss the WCW Nitro Girls.


----------



## Damien




----------



## NoyK




----------



## CALΔMITY

robertdeniro said:


> I find it funny that Taker looked at him twice on RAW


I never usually pay that much attention to the refs, but that's kind of funny considering the pic you quoted. :lol


Anyway...

Wig malfunction!









Cole's smile... :lol


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^ someone's on tumblr too :lol


----------



## xD7oom

^ Is that a problem?


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ No not really.
I meant to suggest the silly coincidence that you and I were both on tumblr looking for images but....nevermind. bama2


----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Bryan D.

IT IS TIME FOR SOME GIFS :cena2


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Hawkke

ssppeeddyy said:


> Rock Bed[/IMG]


So, that's not a photoshop?
Sure as hell don't look right.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^It's a shop...

-Edit- 
There's always the remote possibility that it's real, but it just looks fake to me.


----------



## Hawkke

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^It's a shop...


Either way, I hope the man is Ok, and this whole drama is over with soon.

And for old times sake


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Cookie Monster

Big. E :lol :lol :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien

Oliver-94 said:


> Buried Cesaro


So true


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ruckus

*In walks Bully*


----------



## Damien




----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Jmacz

Anyone got the gif of Ambrose selling Taker's boot on Monday?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## dan027bucsko

Nice photos! lol. I would love to share one once i get back. Nice to meet ya all.

Dana Davis
Dan Bucsko


----------



## JLawls91

Jokes on me, Stephanie Mcmahon could actually do a job up front for us (Newcastle) at the minute lol


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


excuse me... *(that was posted on starting pages in HD...)


----------



## RwP8197

wrestlinggameguy said:


> excuse me... *(that was posted on starting pages in HD...)


Is it any uncensored pic :damn


----------



## WWE Attitude

xD7oom said:


>


damn, that's a HUGE FART!


----------



## XFace

Arnold Tricky said:


>


:clap 

I underestimated Ziggler.


----------



## JackieLackey

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


When did that even happen? I've been asking around to no avail.


----------



## Kanenite77

JackieLackey said:


> When did that even happen? I've been asking around to no avail.


In my dream


----------



## Cookie Monster

JackieLackey said:


> When did that even happen? I've been asking around to no avail.


You know it's not real, right? :lol


----------



## Schmoove

Cookie Monster said:


> You know it's not real, right? :lol



You didn't have to ruin his dream :lol


----------



## Ron Burgundy




----------



## CJ




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Figure4Leglock

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


>


from the mouth of a man who wears robes 24/7, Lita`s dress is horrible :cool2


----------



## Trifektah

Bryan D. said:


>


When I saw this moment on TV it was seriously the hardest I'd laughed in months. D Young's face was priceless.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I miss AW.


----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## STEVALD

Shit, Evan Bourne looks jacked up


----------



## virus21




----------



## ChrisK

vampyr said:


> I made this quickly just now


Thank you, my favourite part of RAW :lol


Also while I'm here, thanks all the contributors!! Second best topic ever.

Losers who quote pics - this is how you respond.


----------



## RyanPelley

virus21 said:


>


Oh my fucking god... This is honestly the greatest thing I've ever seen on this forum. I am in shock and just laughing so hard. THANK YOU.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao i think there was a person who got a portrait of AJ tattooed on themselves. So this ain't too bad.


----------



## STEVALD

>


Seriously, who the fuck would buy that? I don't see anyone buying it unless they're into voodoo and stuff like that.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini

virus21 said:


> TNA doll


President of TNA is a woman? That explains everything.


----------



## JackieLackey

why2cj said:


>


Good one


----------



## JackieLackey

Cookie Monster said:


> You know it's not real, right? :lol


Looked pretty damn real to me. Thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## FutureHallofFamer

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


You guys probably know this but that isn't JUST a catchphrase from Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter.. It's the preamble to the U.S. constitution. "We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, ensure domestic tranquility" something like that. SO it doesn't necessarily mean they got it becuase of a gimmick from WWE.


----------



## MrAxew

FutureHallofFamer said:


> You guys probably know this but that isn't JUST a catchphrase from Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter.. It's the preamble to the U.S. constitution. "We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, ensure domestic tranquility" something like that. SO it doesn't necessarily mean they got it becuase of a gimmick from WWE.


People actually thought that quote was originally from the WWE? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

FutureHallofFamer said:


> You guys probably know this but that isn't JUST a catchphrase from Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter.. It's the preamble to the U.S. constitution. "We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, ensure domestic tranquility" something like that. SO it doesn't necessarily mean they got it becuase of a gimmick from WWE.


You should check Jack Swagger's twitter sometime, because he already cleared that up. :lol


----------



## CheckMate1337

Arnold Tricky said:


>


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Jmacz

Please delete this, wrong thread on accident.


----------



## Hawkke

That twisted Ziggler bug is just horrifying :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hawkke said:


> That twisted Ziggler bug is just horrifying :lol


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## HHHbkDX

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao This one always gets me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

vampyr said:


>


:clap

:bosh5

:jordan3


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Is that Dixie action figure for real?  
*checks shoptna.com*
Oooookay then. :lol 

THIS IS T. N. A. --->


----------



## CheckMate1337




----------



## TheGreatBanana

Not funny, just epic.


----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## Eulonzo

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


> Devon Storm (Crowbar)


JeriGOAT saying "FUCK!". :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruckus




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## KevMan

joaosilvawwe said:


> Just sad.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao i think there was a person who got a portrait of AJ tattooed on themselves. So this ain't too bad.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Cardiac Crusher

Felpent said:


>


What's so funny about the pic? I can't see it :/


----------



## alliscrazy




----------



## STEVALD

Cardiac Crusher said:


> What's so funny about the pic? I can't see it :/


:cody


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Fru

I love that pic of Taker (?), Ryback and Show in that video game-esque art style, are there any more of those?


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## xD7oom

Give me a high five if you sing when you read it :lmao!


----------



## haribo




----------



## DogSaget

TheGreatBanana said:


>



Thanks for the nightmares


----------



## JackieLackey

BigEvil2012 said:


>


that's almost like one I did once


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, that dude pretending to be Morrison really looks like Morrison.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, that dude pretending to be Morrison really looks like Morrison.


Maybe because he is Morrison?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Maybe because he is Morrison?


WELL DAMN.


----------



## redban

Sorry if these are reposts. I can't go through 456 pages to be sure.

But they're new to me. So here they are:


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

The Exorcism one is fucking SICK. :cool2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Not really funny, but I thought it was funny seeing AJ in the TNA crowd


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## THANOS

haribo said:


>


Oh good god....


----------



## kendoo

sorry its old but quite funny


----------



## Paul Rudd




----------



## Yeah1993

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, that dude pretending to be Morrison really looks like Morrison.





Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Maybe because he is Morrison?


:lmao


----------



## JackieLackey

Thought it was dirty yet funny. Not sure if that's the right name for the move.


----------



## BIGFOOT

JackieLackey said:


> *Thought it was dirty* yet funny. Not sure if that's the right name for the move.


Are you 10 years old?


----------



## King Gimp

The Man in Black said:


> Are you 10 years old?


Oh, get over it. I didn't find it that funny, but he did.

Shit, you have no right to criticize that, compared to half the terrible shit that has been posted on this thread.

Terrible.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


> Rock[/IMG]


What is this the great one wearing the same shirt?


----------



## virus21




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ATF




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Taker looks horrible in his current attire. The biker gimmick fits him better, it makes him look younger and badass.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Damien




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Brock

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> makes him look younger and badass.


My thoughts exactly, looks alot younger.


----------



## sizor




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Hawkke

sizor said:


> [/YOUTUBE]


I lol'd :clap


----------



## sizor

this thread is easily one of the top 3 best things on the internet


----------



## xD7oom

:taker


----------



## DogSaget




----------



## virus21




----------



## ironcladd1

Now we know why they're such a great team....


----------



## Hawkke

virus21 said:


> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]
> [/IMG]


Bah Gawd!!
Granted it is an overdone beauty shot, but
:bateman


And because I stumbled across it.


----------



## BigEvil2012

That's irrelevant said:


>


whats next kane dances with brodus clay?...
they really try to kill his character, I know he probably doesnt care but this is just sad, and they call him monster :no:...


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Evil quoted image






ShowStopper '97 said:


>






So what was this all about? :lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

ShowStopper '97 said:


>



ROFL Big Show's face...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Taker2theMoon said:


> So what was this all about? :lol


hhh's birthday after raw


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> hhh's birthday after raw


Huh...interesting. Okay thanks.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

BigEvil2012 said:


> ROFL Big Show's face...


If Vince's old head wasn't infront of Big Show's face, that could be a hilarius emoticon. :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Lol what's funny is that Maria can probably still get it looking all nerdy like that.


----------



## Ruth

I read in a Brian Kendrick interview a few months back that it was the Raw in that picture that they decided to release him, after he refused to throw cake on HHH.


----------



## JackieLackey

That's irrelevant said:


>


and this is why I can't take either of them seriously anymore. Shame.


----------



## JackieLackey

King Gimp said:


> Oh, get over it. I didn't find it that funny, but he did.
> 
> Shit, you have no right to criticize that, compared to half the terrible shit that has been posted on this thread.
> 
> Terrible.


THANK YOU!!! and MIB, get over yourself


----------



## JackieLackey

Smith_Jensen said:


>


:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Drew McIntyre's new gimmick.


----------



## SUNDAY

--------------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Damien




----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


> [/img]


He looks like a deranged Vulcan :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


> --


Good lord! :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Kanenite77

Clobberin' said:


>


Who's next?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Chrome

Was bored, so I made this in Photoshop:


----------



## y2j4lyf

Bryan D. said:


>


:lol


----------



## Damien

ChromeMan said:


> Was bored, so I made this in Photoshop:


so much rep!


----------



## Vade Ancelot

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Drew McIntyre's new gimmick.


Where is that from?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Vade Ancelot said:


> Where is that from?


Smackdown last week


----------



## Vade Ancelot

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Smackdown last week


Oh, did this segment acctualy air on TV? I didn't see that. Strange.


----------



## Bryan D.

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Smackdown last week


What? I didn't see that.


----------



## Marrow

Birthday boy Kane wearing two unshankas and holding a banana. 

Not photoshopped, surprisingly: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/kane/kane-birthday-celebration-moscow-photos


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Bryan D. said:


> What? I didn't see that.


I was at the show and they showed it on the titantron. I guess they edited out because I didn't see it on tv either.


----------



## Rah

It was available exclusively via the WWE App.



> The barbaric guy is Finnish wrestler Heimo Ukonselkä, who has wrestled in the Finnish, Nordic and European scene since 2007.
> 
> That promo was basically all those superstars trying to get the attention of Booker T, with Heimo appearing and making all awkward.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Marrow said:


>


Until Kane decides to retire that character will be destroyed completely...


----------



## Bryan D.

Eddie Guerrero as WWE Champion.


----------



## nikola123

Cody Rhodes new WWE....not even sure what they call them but lets say doll :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

Not funny but awesome new pic for Undertaker:








dat t-shirt :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jotunheim

Undertaker looks much more awesome as a normal dressed person, or heck just bring the American Badass instead of wearing those black lycra tights


----------



## KO Bossy

Lads, I need some help. Trying to find the name of the girl dressed up as CM Punk who has the bright pink hair. 

Its...for a school project...yeah.


----------



## Dyl

KO Bossy said:


> Lads, I need some help. Trying to find the name of the girl dressed up as CM Punk who has the bright pink hair.
> 
> Its...for a school project...yeah.


Phenomenal post :lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

Jotunheim said:


> Undertaker looks much more awesome as a normal dressed person, or heck just bring the American Badass instead of wearing those black lycra tights


Ik he looks so much better and younger as biker...


----------



## sizor

BigEvil2012 said:


> Ik he looks so much better and younger as biker...


this^

HITLER WAS A SMARK ( SS mark, actualy... xD)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not really funny, but pretty cool.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CheckMate1337

BigEvil2012 said:


> Ik he looks so much better and younger as biker...


Only because the bandanna covered his balding hair and the sunglasses covered a huge portion of his face. His shirt covered his chest which is mainly exposed at the deadman.

He looks old because he IS old. You can put a dress and make up on a pig but at the end of the day it's still a pig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CheckMate1337

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Not really funny, but pretty cool.


That's awesome. Is there a larger version somewhere? I'd love to have that as my desktop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CheckMate1337 said:


> That's awesome. Is there a larger version somewhere? I'd love to have that as my desktop.


Not that I know of. I just randomly saw it on tumblr.


----------



## Damien




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## BigEvil2012

^ I laughed so hard on that...


----------



## virus21




----------



## HOJO

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Not really funny, but pretty cool.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Would've marked for one with SES CM Punk as Jesus.


----------



## KO Bossy

Don't suppose anyone has an answer to my question?


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## y2j4lyf

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012

KO Bossy said:


> Don't suppose anyone has an answer to my question?


this one?


----------



## KO Bossy

Probably should have posted a pic of her...one of those days.










Must have name.


----------



## Chrome

^Found her.

http://www.greenmartini.com/itsdelorisj


----------



## KO Bossy

And I'm in your debt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

"Come closer, must hear my final words...Cenation 4 lyfe, rise above hate, Hustle, Loyalty, Respect" 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao with a douche smile on his face.

Also, CM punk has some cute fangirls. (Y)


----------



## syrusriddick

TheVoiceless said:


>


Thank you sir for the new sig


----------



## KO Bossy

I expect her to make her way into your sig, swagger rocks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

KO Bossy said:


> I expect her to make her way into your sig, swagger rocks.


LOL she won't. I have a tendency to forget, and would probably never visit that site again.


----------



## KO Bossy

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL she won't. I have a tendency to forget, and would probably never visit that site again.


You might, but when it comes to a pretty face, I've got a mind like an elephant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Paul Rudd

That Lesnar tongue gif is going to haunt my dreams. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## Bo Wyatt

that warrior - hogan gic always makes me laugh


----------



## Wig Splitter

Karl Gotch and young Andre.










Waz Perviz meets Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Cookie Monster

TOILET SIDE MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## WPack911

Not sure if it has been posted yet, but my new Avatar is pretty funny and Epic:


----------



## Damien




----------



## buriedcompass




----------



## Ashly

vampyr said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## HHHGame78

^ Oh man, don't let Emma wrestle in front of a European crowd or that dance will be the new Fandango-ing! :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## CheckMate1337

^^^^

DAMN! That is a brutal bump.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What a troll dance. :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy

dat goat angle :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## Gaz.

#

_Mark Henry knows the score._










_Swerves~! Galore. :russo_










_Y2JTroll._

Don't know if any of these have already been posted. Don't really care either :.


----------



## Damien




----------



## xD7oom

His hands are bigger than his body :lmao


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Damien




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

jackbhoy said:


> dat goat angle :lmao


Brock and Kurt's chemistry in and out of the ring was off the charts.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Does The Penguin from Batman ever remind anyone of Paul Heyman?


----------



## Ashly

Not funny but its awesome


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

This is the only thread on the forum where every time I go back to it I find the exact last post that I saw and then go through every single new post that I haven't seen.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## JackieLackey

vampyr said:


>


I literally died laughing


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ruckus

I love me some wrestling game glitches.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## RockCold

:vince2


----------



## dxbender

https://www.facebook.com/Wrestlememia

Has a bunch of funny pics


----------



## dxbender

Ruckus said:


> I love me some wrestling game glitches.



That one isn't a glitch...It's Boneitis lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

This just popped up on my tumblr dash. It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## nikola123




----------



## Broken Code




----------



## Eulonzo

TheVoiceless said:


> --


Lmao!


Ruckus said:


> --


Dat no selling from Taker. :lol


----------



## JackieLackey

Wow, just wow


----------



## Neil_totally

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ....


Who is the redhead in your sig? I'm in love.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Kill Dan Kill

vampyr said:


> .


Nice flick on, sign him up big Sam.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I laughed so hard at that last night.















:verlander Good ol' RicarGOAT.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Hitler Hearst Helmsley :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DownzieBoi

nikola123 said:


>


LMFAO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Hawkke

Ahhhh she was the real Mrs. Fandango.. its just not been the same since.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## immune to fear

Bryan D. said:


> http://www.wrestlinglol.com/images/meanwhile-on-wwe-main-event-4825.jpg


when did this happen? :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

immune to fear said:


> when did this happen? :lmao


Last week's Main-Event edition.


----------



## Kanenite77

adrian_zombo said:


>


big like reps for ya


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## syrusriddick

This is the first thing i thought of after Cena got pinned on raw and laughed my ass off.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

He was injured which doesn't counts as a clean win, at least by WWE's John Cena standards.


----------



## damons

I very Like the Miz
where to buy wwe merchandise in the wwe shop,and wwe gifts


----------



## damons

where I can find wwe merchandise, wwe gifts?
I'm a fans of cm punk john cena


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Have you tried searching WWE.COM rather than search throguh internet land and finding this obscure forum to look for merch?

No

Why would that make sense?


----------



## xD7oom

^ What the fuck is going on? Am i in the wrong thread?


----------



## cheese27




----------



## CALΔMITY

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> He was injured which doesn't counts as a clean win, at least by WWE's John Cena standards.


He's worked some idiotic miracles in the past. No one even targeted his foot or leg. He got speared and then lost one, two, three.


Ahem...









This is more cool than funny, but I still found it funny.


----------



## jackbhoy

wtf is taker doing? :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

^No idea just being silly I suppose. There was a thread about this some time ago and I guess it was at a house show.


----------



## BigEvil2012

jackbhoy said:


> wtf is taker doing? :lmao :lmao







He did similar thing few times on house shows...


----------



## Hawkke

Even Taker probably had to entertain himself at times, go a little nutz blow off some steam :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

^Dem giant man arms 

It's funny I just barely noticed your sig while typing this and laughed a little when I saw Chyna. :lol

-edit- Holy shit that punk picture just popped up from out of nowhere.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Londrick




----------



## CALΔMITY

Punk sports a moped? That's pretty awesome. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Punk finally taking that well needed break (if that pic is recent) Good for him. (Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The picture of Punk on the scooter has been knocking around a few weeks before his break.


----------



## Londrick

I think he's giving people a hint on his new theme when he returns:


----------



## Cookie Monster

ROUSEY said:


> The picture of Punk on the scooter has been knocking around a few weeks before his break.


I believe it was from last year, I remember him tweeting about it saying how the guy going to school in a wrestling shirt was brave and deserved a photo :lol


----------



## s i Ç

_I don't know if I'm the only one or not that is curious as to the meaning behind this Punk photo? o_0_



Spoiler: QUOTE from ShowStopper '97











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Spoiler: QUOTE from virus21














Reminds me of this guy:


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Dunmer said:


> I think he's giving people a hint on his new theme when he returns:


*LOL from a very young age, DMX always reminded me of a black Stone Cold.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## King Trips

WHINY CUNT said:


>


Probably got gassed 90 seconds in and called it a night.


----------



## Cookie Monster

KingOfKings said:


> Probably got gassed 90 seconds in and called it a night.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Can't believe I've never seen these before:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Idk why but the whole HBK lost his smile thing is just 4ever funny as fuck. And :lmao @ that WTF gif.


----------



## More Stables

damons said:


> I very Like the Miz
> where to buy wwe merchandise in the wwe shop,and wwe gifts





damons said:


> where I can find wwe merchandise, wwe gifts?
> I'm a fans of cm punk john cena


----------



## xD7oom

>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Strongside




----------



## CALΔMITY

:lol










This one kinda disturbed me, but I still laughed.









Tumblr says this is Ambrose...
If so then Dean why are you with a drunken monkey? And pull your pants up for Christ's sake.


----------



## Cookie Monster

Ambrose needs to lay off the crack.


----------



## Mr Poifect




----------



## Damien




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Oh my god yes! :lol
I want to go play some final fantasy now!


----------



## Hawkke

Taker2theMoon said:


> Monkey pic


Oh look, a superstar taking time to hang out with a member of "creative" how nice of him!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Kanenite77

Just watched Batista old theme "Monster" (which I think is one baddass theme, the best one he had imo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbvOeMTGngw

and i just loled with those comments:


> 0:03 Is﻿ Batista taking a shit?


Lol I never actually noticed that, what is he actually did in there...?


----------



## Kanenite77

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


HAWT BOD


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. I

robertdeniro said:


>


Was it really that hard to write "a" and "e"?


----------



## cheese27

vampyr said:


>


Big E doing the D-lo shake?


----------



## Buttermaker




----------



## sizor

damons said:


> where I can find wwe merchandise, wwe gifts?
> I'm a fans of cm punk john cena


topwwe.com 
I bought cm punk epic hoodie from there.

you welcome


----------



## Stooge22

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfPXc3ineZs


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## KO Bossy

Oliver-94 said:


>


HONEST TO GOD WI-FI!


----------



## ironcladd1

unk5 Jackpot


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## JLawls91

Brock Obama


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Fxhd

He did it for the kids!
He did it for the atheists!
He did it for the gays!


----------



## Duwayne

best thread ever.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## TheStudOfEngland

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


Believe in The Shield.


----------



## Wig Splitter




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Fxhd




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## ellthom

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Theres a witty one liner that can go with this, I just cant think of one

"I got wood"
"Wood you lay down"
"The splinter poke of doom?"
"I like to throw my weight around"

I can do better seriously


----------



## netty

From 7:41 is the pure GOLD :lmao:lmao :clap :cool2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXt7p9inA4M


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## JasonCage

Dr.Boo said:


>


i don't think you have to 100% in health to wear a hat.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## sizor

Taker2theMoon said:


>


source:
summerslam commercial with Bork Laser


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Chrome

^:lol


----------



## Fxhd




----------



## Loudness




----------



## xdryza

I spit my water at that Kaitlyn/Randy one.

:lmao


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

What the actually FUCK at the Cena one,I'm high as hell right now and almost died at the sight of that.


----------



## kendoo

reps to loudness for that cena gif


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Chi Town Punk

Marrow said:


> Birthday boy Kane wearing two unshankas and holding a banana.
> 
> Not photoshopped, surprisingly: http://www.wwe.com/superstars/kane/kane-birthday-celebration-moscow-photos


:lmao :lmao :lmao i rarely laugh out loud to these but this one got me. So true.


----------



## Fxhd




----------



## TKOW




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Damien




----------



## neolunar

Give Bella's a telephone gimmick


----------



## Damien




----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


> [Stunner IMG]


Now that's how you sell a stunner!


----------



## Dyl

vampyr said:


>



Possibly the best sell of any move in history


----------



## Damien




----------



## y2j4lyf

Bryan D. said:


>


:clap


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :lol at the wrestler's dogs pic.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## BornBad

http://twitpic.com/ckzyb5


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## kendoo




----------



## TheVoiceless

Oliver-94 said:


> ~Cena Carbonite Pic


:clap LOLed at this on facebook


----------



## KO Bossy

kendoo said:


>


Why Earl, you...perv...


----------



## HHHGame78

Earl is probably the only one crazy enough to "do" ODB. :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

True. I wouldn't fuck her with a stolen dick.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ :lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## luchalibreRUDOfan

Lol I remember seeing this as it happened. Poor Jack must've been so embarassed!


----------



## Stooge22

CM Punk....on my sisters textbook???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

luchalibreRUDOfan said:


> Lol I remember seeing this as it happened. Poor Jack must've been so embarassed!


lol were you there live?


----------



## Chrome

Sir Lord Snitsky.


----------



## Knees2Faces




----------



## wrestlinggameguy

KO Bossy said:


> True. I wouldn't fuck her with a stolen dick.


I would


----------



## kendoo




----------



## wwe163

Sazer Ramon said:


> Have you tried searching WWE.COM rather than search throguh internet land and finding this obscure forum to look for merch?
> 
> No
> 
> Why would that make sense?


wwe merchandise from wwegifts is very good!


----------



## Kanenite77

kendoo said:


>


Damn that last gif yummi


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. I

Knees2Faces said:


>


Doesn't quite fit, he didn't have his heart broken by AJ, he turned her down himself.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo

What a nice move


----------



## Damien

kendoo said:


> Stephs Face


Her face is such a turn on


----------



## Luchini




----------



## ATF




----------



## DWNA

Cool pic


----------



## Eulonzo

kendoo said:


>


:lmao I always loved that face.


----------



## kendoo

sorry these are probably posted every 20 pages but still awesome


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> :lmao I always loved that face.


Me too. I really wish that Stephanie would be more involved in storylines like that. That segment she did with Heyman was gold and it sometimes helps me forget that she's the one who accepts everything else creative runs by her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL I remember Austin saying Vince truly loves the fans or some shit and saying that Vince didn't have to leap like that onto the the table but Vince did something risky like that anyways. :lmao can only imagine the LOLZ if Foley asked that.

Sheamus's new avy










Dude is getting his fame on. :clap


----------



## TheVoiceless

Not funny but still


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Taker2theMoon said:


> Tumblr says this is Ambrose...
> If so then Dean why are you with a drunken monkey? And pull your pants up for Christ's sake.


This just so made my night LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## syrusriddick

Kenn Doane and Mr. Ziggles as security guards during Kurt Angle’s Gold Medal challenge


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ we need a "that goof will never be world champion" *insert Dolph shaking his ass with the title*


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*This going to sound like a stupid question but what is the source of this picture? Where this screenshot of these kids come from? RAW? SMACKDOWN? MAIN EVENT? Saturday Morning Slam? A PPV? *


----------



## Kanenite77

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lmao


----------



## chargebeam

Ash Ketchum said:


> *This going to sound like a stupid question but what is the source of this picture? Where this screenshot of these kids come from? RAW? SMACKDOWN? MAIN EVENT? Saturday Morning Slam? A PPV? *


Look at the top left corner of the picture.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Hope these haven't been posted before:




























I know this one has been posted before but I still find it hilarious:


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Fxhd

Don't even think about it Wagg.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy

what are those weights ? 45 lbs ?


----------



## Damien




----------



## nikola123

god damnit shane needs to fix up that hair :|


----------



## kendoo




----------



## xD7oom

vampyr said:


>



Wow, what year was that?


----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo

I have not checked to see if this is real or not lol


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Hawkke

kendoo said:


> I have not checked to see if this is real or not lol


Sadly I kind of remember that but I wouldn't say 100% for sure.


----------



## Fxhd

kendoo said:


>


Do you have the Ron Simmons pic in full size?


----------



## kendoo

Fxhd said:


> Do you have the Ron Simmons pic in full size?














Sorry I don't
EDIT
in fact this might be it


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Ramsay Snow

This thread is funny.


----------



## ABAS

xD7oom said:


>







If you made that, you should really double check that....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

xD7oom said:


> Wow, what year was that?


LOL imagine having that Henry NOW? :lmao


----------



## Strongside




----------



## BigEvil2012

vampyr said:


>


what the fuck, do you have video of that?...


----------



## Dr.Boo

WWE is admitting that Teddy Long has a problem.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

looks like:


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Cyon




----------



## HOJO

Just saw this on Botchamania's facebook










What a stupid move fpalm


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Yay leapfrogs






vampyr said:


>


----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :lmao


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Luchini




----------



## CALΔMITY

Brocoli Lesnar :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

Taker2theMoon said:


> Brocoli Lesnar :lol


Goes great with his cauliflower ear.


----------



## El Barto




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

BREAKING NEWZ: Has HBK lost his career? Has he lost his smile? No, he has lost his BALLZ...more at 11.

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao that gif is hilarious.


----------



## SUNDAY

Saw this in another thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^ :lmao haha I love the SILENCE at the end.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

vampyr said:


>


Source? Anyone?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ash Ketchum said:


> Source? Anyone?


I don't know specifically, but that's Kenny Omega. He does all kinds of silly things like that and he's damn good at it too. Just give him a look-up on youtube.


----------



## Gandhi

:lmao at the Orton video.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ash Ketchum said:


> Source? Anyone?


----------



## TheGreatBanana




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kendoo




----------



## TheGreatBanana

Edit: Repost. Check 484 for the kane pic

Re-edit:


----------



## SUNDAY

SO many reposts...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clobberin' said:


> SO many reposts...


Yeah...
I say it's always best to check at least 5~8 pages ahead of time before posting something. I'm sure I've reposted some things without knowing it, but some of these pics are, what, 3 pages ago? :lol Can't be regulated, though. I can imagine it's hard for some to want to go back and look through massive threads.


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> Yeah...
> I say it's always best to check at least 5~8 pages ahead of time before posting something. I'm sure I've reposted some things without knowing it, but some of these pics are, what, 3 pages ago? :lol Can't be regulated, though. I can imagine it's hard for some to want to go back and look through massive threads.


If im going to post ill either try to keep up or look back about 5 pages like you said, its just kinda funny seeing reposts of reposts. :lol


----------



## Codarik

For all the gif making experts here, please make one of Brock answering the telephone in Triple H's office, that moment was hilarious.


----------



## Subbética2008




----------



## sizor

Codarik said:


> For all the gif making experts here, please make one of Brock answering the telephone in Triple H's office, that moment was hilarious.











Just made it.

You welcome


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Silly little video I done made after recently listening to all the Undertaker speculation.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## xD7oom

Never gets old.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## xD7oom

DA GAME.


----------



## Hawkke

Clobberin' said:


> If im going to post ill either try to keep up or look back about 5 pages like you said, its just kinda funny seeing reposts of reposts. :lol


I actually picture blocked an entire post of third posts of the same pics in the last 10 pages, I am highly curious how many blank posts I will see again in the next week :lol


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## kendoo

Hawkke said:


> I actually picture blocked an entire post of third posts of the same pics in the last 10 pages, I am highly curious how many blank posts I will see again in the next week :lol


It's always worth checking the last few pages, but it is always hard to find new ones.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hawkke said:


> I actually picture blocked an entire post of third posts of the same pics in the last 10 pages, I am highly curious how many blank posts I will see again in the next week :lol


Who knows! It'll be an adventure!


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo

Some classic Owen Hart gifs


----------



## kendoo

funny Johnny Curtis


----------



## sizor

vampyr said:


>


LOLOLOLOL
I made this:


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## kendoo




----------



## ssppeeddyy

made this


----------



## Hawkke

vampyr said:


> Borkavator[/QUOTE]
> 
> Funny part is, I am pretty sure Heyman or someone was whistling Fandango's theme song in the background while Bork was staring at the guy :lol
> 
> Wish I hadn't deleted the recording to check again.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Hah such a dork






kendoo said:


>





:cliff1


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

DAT COCKBLOCK.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

vampyr said:


>


Wow. Kofi Kingston used to be fat!


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot

I signed up for this site for this thread alone. Continued thanks guys for the epic lolz!!

Sandow killed it last night :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## NeyNey

kendoo said:


> Spoiler: Johnny Curtis Gifs
> 
> 
> 
> [funny Johnny Curtis


I remember watching this and I was on the floor crying because it was too funny. 
Does anybody have a Link? I found none. :$


----------



## kendoo

NeyNey said:


> I remember watching this and I was on the floor crying because it was too funny.
> Does anybody have a Link? I found none. :$


lol that was the first time I had seen it, heres a link to the whole show its the first fight

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu...012-full-show-watch-online_sport#.UYmCJbXDnos


----------



## Sazer Ramon

kendoo said:


> It's always worth checking the last few pages, but it is always hard to find new ones.
> 
> 
> LOL AT THAT KANE HAT GIF


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Dec_619

adrian_zombo said:


> DAT COCKBLOCK.


Absolutely love it ^^!!


----------



## RKO85

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Always knew jericho had a little sugar in the old tank.


----------



## Damien




----------



## RKO85




----------



## virus21




----------



## Dec_619

vampyr said:


>


Do you reckon Ryder would have gotten angry at this?


----------



## Luchini

xD7oom said:


> Wow, what year was that?


I'll guess and say about 2003.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## El Barto




----------



## ellthom

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


That kid wrestles better than some of the rooster in WWE


----------



## Fxhd




----------



## Gandhi

:lmao at the Punk/Rock image,Its funny because its the damn truth.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Ambrose tweet. :lol I agree.


----------



## NeyNey

kendoo said:


> lol that was the first time I had seen it, heres a link to the whole show its the first fight
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu...012-full-show-watch-online_sport#.UYmCJbXDnos


Thanks a lot dude!!!!


----------



## Fxhd




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## sizor

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


FAKE! Photoshop!

This is the real picture:


----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Eulonzo

Dat ziggler super-sell.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

wrestle_champion said:


> I'll guess and say about 2003.


Nah, that was 2002.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

^ :kagawa


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## kendoo

some great Stephanie Mcmahon acting skills


----------



## Damien

kendoo said:


> some great Stephanie Mcmahon acting skills


She's cute there!


----------



## HOJO

kendoo said:


> some great Stephanie Mcmahon acting skills


I'm listening to "My Time" as I look at these GIFs :Bischoff


----------



## virus21




----------



## Deadman's Hand




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Scottish-Suplex

The video is a lot of fun, but it starts at 3:10 with some very, though unintentional, touching few words from Bearer.






Edit: I appear to have botched up embedding a YouTube video that starts midway in.


----------



## sizor

Perfect Cell: _________________Perfect Sell:







___________


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't know for some reason I found this funny. Maybe it was the face he's making.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Eulonzo

straightedge891 said:


> I'm listening to "My Time" as I look at these GIFs :Bischoff


Sounds awesome. :datass


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## BaBy FireFly

WHINY CUNT said:


>


That is too freaking funny!! lmfao!!


----------



## Riddle101




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## BigEvil2012

@ Blake"Pure"Holyman I would make the same face as Big E if I was that close to Paige lol, and is that Miz next to her haha?...
Kane's picture, that mask and clothes was so funny...


----------



## Cookie Monster

Barrett :lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

BigEvil2012 said:


> @ Blake"Pure"Holyman I would make the same face as Big E if I was that close to Paige lol, and is that Miz next to her haha?...
> *Kane's picture, that mask and clothes was so funny...*


He was staying in character. Unlike Triple H who gets his arm "broken" by a former UFC Champion and shows up with Justin Bieber without any damage on his hand.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> He was staying in character. Unlike Triple H who gets his arm "broken" by a former UFC Champion and shows up with Justin Bieber without any damage on his hand.


I know he did, but I just found it funny, I never saw him like that before...


----------



## immune to fear

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> He was staying in character. Unlike Triple H who gets his arm "broken" by a former UFC Champion and shows up with Justin Bieber without any damage on his hand.


Pls know your facts


----------



## Schmoove

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> He was staying in character. Unlike Triple H who gets his arm "broken" by a former UFC Champion and shows up with Justin Bieber without any damage on his hand.


HHH definitely had a cast on when he was at the Mayweather fight.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

Taker2theMoon said:


>


Keep Clam?


----------



## Cookie Monster

I know I shouldn't laugh at the situation, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

immune to fear said:


> Pls know your facts


Oh i meant Criss Angel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:buried


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## just1988

kendoo said:


> Some classic Owen Hart gifs


*So much love for Owen Hart*


----------



## CALΔMITY

BigEvil2012 said:


> @ Blake"Pure"Holyman I would make the same face as Big E if I was that close to Paige lol, and is that Miz next to her haha?...
> Kane's picture, that mask and clothes was so funny...


He was even wearing a fanny pack. Good ol' kane. :lol


----------



## Stipps

Tensai's next gimmick..... Introducing Bannu the elephant man


----------



## Hawkke

^ pic above
I think it would be a step up is the saddest part of all.
And I think the goofy face paintoos are gone there lol



Taker2theMoon said:


> He was even wearing a fanny pack. Good ol' kane. :lol


You know, gotta have a place to keep the matches, and the lighters, and the various excellerants to be accessible at any time!


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Dec_619

These were the days  






If that didn't work because I am retard here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtTbLIxiQgQ


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## sizor

That's irrelevant said:


>


The GOAT, and the brothers of destraction


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Jmacz

Dec_619 said:


> These were the days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that didn't work because I am retard here is the link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtTbLIxiQgQ



That reminded me of this.






I forgot Christian used to have temper tantrums. And btw, just put the part after the v= in the youtube url to get it to embed.


----------



## FourWinds

Jmacz said:


> That reminded me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot Christian used to have temper tantrums. And btw, just put the part after the v= in the youtube url to get it to embed.


LOL I had forgotten about that too. Nice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL he looks like a douche.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Jmacz




----------



## C.M.Punk93




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Satosama

Quickly threw this together.

:kane


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## itssoeasy23

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


LOL


----------



## Aloverssoulz

Look how much height Hogan lost. Damn.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

Cardiac Crusher said:


> What's so funny about the pic? I can't see it :/


There is a rumour (I stress rumour) that The King has a whiff of Jim'll Fix It about him.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## #dealwithit

kendoo said:


>


It still amazes me of how little was made of DX blacking up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That skit was fantastic. :clap


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Sleeper said:


> It still amazes me of how little was made of DX blacking up.


If it happened in 2013 you'd have every news station covering it, interviews with Sharpton & Jackson explaining why we need to be more aware of the seriousness of racial sensitivity, somebody blaming DX for Trayvon Martin, people boycotting the WWE & a bunch of people on wrestling message boards crying about how disrespectful the skit was.

:side:

That to me was personally one of the funnier things I've ever seen on WWE TV, nothing bad about it - somebody had to be Mark Henry. Road Dogg was probably my favorite though, his D-Lo still makes me :lmao


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Skullduggery

^ Torrie :bosh5


----------



## sizor

Christian Louboutin said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
EPICCCC
REP


----------



## BigEvil2012

New WWE show on Sunday, starting on May 26th...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## sizor

lol nice one^

Perfect Cell: _________________Perfect Sell:







___________


----------



## xvampmanx

well um... Torrie got me hard pretty quick.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## y2j4lyf

Christian Louboutin said:


>


I love you


----------



## Stall_19

Christian Louboutin said:


>


This might be the greatest thing in the history of man.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Cyon

So from what I hear, Ziggler got a legit concussion and doesn't remember some stuff? Like some sort of amnesia?


----------



## WWCturbo

Christian Louboutin said:


>


Video of the year


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@Cyon Yeah.

The moment Swagger kicked him in the mouth, the seg should have ended there for him, and it should have been worked around, because you could hear him sounding woozy, but still aware of what he was doing. After that, he kept going and kept rattling himself with his over selling.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley

I'll try again when the image uploader works properly.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Riddle101

Look at those Stacy Kiebler gifs. Fuck I miss Stacy Kiebler.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Kanenite77

Let me correct this...


Riddle101 said:


> Look at those Stacy Kiebler gifs. Fuck I miss Stacy Kiebler ass.




And man she had had one of the best bums I've seen, and I've seen my share.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Kanenite77 said:


> Let me correct this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man she had had one of the best bums I've seen, and I've seen my share.


the mens lockerroom doesn't count.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Here's an oldie:


----------



## Shazayum

Christian Louboutin said:


>


love it!


----------



## Kanenite77

MrSmallPackage said:


> the mens lockerroom doesn't count.


OK *MrSmallPackage* :lol


----------



## HOJO

Does ANY ONE have a GIF of Bully Ray doing a dropkick, yet? :bully


----------



## DJ2334

BigEvil2012 said:


> New WWE show on Sunday, starting on May 26th...


FUCKING LOL


----------



## HOJO

http://twitpic.com/cpxtwb/full


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## RyanPelley

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Whoa, so that's where that entrance comes from!? I'm not a TNA viewer, but I used that as part of my WWE 13 intro, for my amazing created wrestler "Pretty Boy Roy". He thrusts his hips so hard coming to the ring, with his sweater tied around his waist, with his gorgeous pink and black trunks. I need to put him on community creations, so the entire world can see the greatness that he is.


----------



## RyanPelley

Wow ^


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ashly

:lol that video


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

:littlefinger


----------



## sizor

RyanPelley said:


> Wow ^


LOLOLOL


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Ashly

That pic of Stephanie and HHH is pretty cute. The Batista one with that random guy coming out of nowhere :lol


----------



## BOBORBK




----------



## Marrow

RyanPelley said:


> *WWE GTA video*
> 
> Wow ^


0:52 - Pipebomb! unk


----------



## kendoo

some classic(very old) shane-o-mac skipping


----------



## kendoo

Now this is PERFECT








credit to edgeart








good old king








Rock loving the table


----------



## Flux




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## CALΔMITY

Ashly said:


> :lol that video


I know right?
Even the whole "You think I'm a joke?" part. :lol


----------



## xvampmanx

titus looks good with the belt.


----------



## sizor

xvampmanx said:


> titus looks good with the belt.


His mic skills and looks are awesome. A little bit more of a ring work and he will be high card.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The WWE Office and GTA were hilarious


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

From the almighty heelbook


----------



## Very European




----------



## sizor

Very European said:


>


Ryback wrestled when he was sick.
Can't blame him


----------



## Jmacz

kendoo said:


> Rock loving the table


I was there that night! Pretty sure that was in Boston.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## CALΔMITY

^Dat Cole burial.


----------



## virus21




----------



## The BoogeyMan

kendoo said:


>


Never saw this before, so awesome. Dude is the most old school heel they have.


> Rock loving the table


Damn I've missed the 3D. More double-team moves plz


----------



## jackbhoy

saw this on another thread :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Ashly

I'm a girl but I think Maryse looks hot in that pic.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Ashly said:


> I'm a girl but *I think Maryse looks hot in that pic*.


We all do...


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


at first glance I thought seth was in a speedo lol


----------



## Very European

Big Lazy Kevin Nash with his trademark "smash my head with a brick" face.









Pre-crack Raven









Hogan and Rodman









Big Dave. I guess they don't call him Big for nothing.









Goldust


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Christian Louboutin said:


>


Fuck you, Fuck you too, Fuck and you, Fuck and you, Fuck this thread needs to be added to this gif.


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo

At first glance I thought this was spike dudley but its Mae Young lol


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Bret, Michaels and Warrior


----------



## kendoo

Dib said:


> Bret, Michaels and Warrior













sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

The funny thing is Bret reminds me of Scott Hall in the picture.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## krai999




----------



## El Barto




----------



## El Barto




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Cyon

After tonight's RAW...


----------



## sizor

xD7oom said:


>


Yup....
Lesnar never back off an opponent.
Even not Goldberg.


----------



## Eulonzo

I know this is random, but..

Where's the photo of Stephanie's boobs hanging out from? 'Cause I doubt that shit is real. :lol I don't know where the photo is but it's some photo of her wearing some purple top and her boobs are hanging out & they're censored or something.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Eulonzo said:


> I know this is random, but..
> 
> Where's the photo of Stephanie's boobs hanging out from? 'Cause I doubt that shit is real. :lol I don't know where the photo is but it's some photo of her wearing some purple top and her boobs are hanging out & they're censored or something.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/218788-wrestlinggameguy.html

You mean his signature, Its photoshoped...


----------



## Cleavage

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Fuck you, Fuck you too, Fuck and you, Fuck and you, Fuck this thread needs to be added to this gif.


----------



## robertdeniro

Mark Calloway was the Undertaker before WWE "INVENTED" the Character a year later 




























:taker


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Eulonzo

Cyon said:


> After tonight's RAW...


Tempted to make it my sig to replace my legendary "You're full of shit" sig. :vince


----------



## sizor

Eulonzo said:


> I know this is random, but..
> 
> Where's the photo of Stephanie's boobs hanging out from? 'Cause I doubt that shit is real. :lol I don't know where the photo is but it's some photo of her wearing some purple top and her boobs are hanging out & they're censored or something.


not real.
The real girl is some random porn star.
Only the head is belong to Stephanie in that picture.


----------



## sizor




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Alex

The Chris Benoit GIF on this page is the greatest GIF I've ever seen.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Marcos 25063

LOL


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Cyon

This Brock Lesnar meme has some potential.


----------



## Eulonzo

Fuck that Lesnar Maze one.


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Roman was straight up thuggin last night.


----------



## joshL




----------



## Stannis Baratheon.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

LOL @ Justin being there. :lol


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

Christian Louboutin said:


>


when did this happen? was it aftr king of the ring?


----------



## Cyon

Here's the pic of the kid from last night's RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not funny, but who cares, right?


----------



## Norb Jr

I made this on paint earlier in about 10 minutes. I apologize about the quality.


----------



## sizor




----------



## Ashly

Gangsta Reigns :lol I loved it


----------



## King Gimp

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK




----------



## Kanenite77

Cyon said:


> Here's the pic of the kid from last night's RAW.


LOLLL that was awkward


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Very European said:


> Hogan and Rodman


is that Punk behind them in the Metalica shirt?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

AJ meets Lita


----------



## KO Bossy

Cyon said:


> Here's the pic of the kid from last night's RAW.


The guy in the background looks so unimpressed...he needs to be a meme.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## nikola123

The Ratman said:


> AJ meets Lita


lmao lita looking like she is getting fucked and aj covering her eyes xD


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Skybs said:


>



Thats incredible LMAO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ATF




----------



## sizor

nikola123 said:


> lmao lita looking like she is getting fucked and aj covering her eyes xD


lol this....


----------



## XShadowYassoofX




----------



## cheese27

Extremely Ironic.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

That's outstanding


----------



## Oxidamus

always makes me heh.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Luchini

Oxitron said:


> always makes me heh.


That should be in the stupid comments made by smarks thread.


----------



## kendoo

That crazy AJ move


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

kendoo said:


>


Haven't really been this jealous of Natalya, ever.


----------



## virus21

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


What the fuck? Explanation please


----------



## JasonCage

virus21 said:


> What the fuck? Explanation please


I believe it was supposed to be blood, which somehow knocked out the ref.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## cheese27

The Ratman said:


>


reminded me of this:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

virus21 said:


> What the fuck? Explanation please


WCW 2000 my friend.

Makes WWE 2013 look like shakespeare.


----------



## Marrow

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Gives a new meaning to the term 'they shit all over that match'.

(Yes, I know it's supposed to be blood.)


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Emotion Blur

virus21 said:


> What the fuck? Explanation please


Vampiro's insta-death blood (which of course Russo fails to sell).


----------



## Ashly

kendoo said:


>


 :lol sea of peasants.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Eulonzo

Not funny but is a pretty cool custom entrance video.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Eulonzo

"YACK SWAGGER". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> "YACK SWAGGER". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao read it in his voice and wouldn't doubt him saying it just like that.


----------



## Chrome

Sandow is not impressed! :sandow


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

yack swagger


----------



## RyanPelley

A Stream Rools. LMAO.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Look what i found.* :lol










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

The Yack Swagger post is so, so, SO well executed.


----------



## Eulonzo

adrian_zombo said:


> The Yack Swagger post is so, so, SO well executed.


I CANNOT get over the "Yack". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Eulonzo

Funny how Cena's "The King of Extreme" when... go to 0:37...




:vince5


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Overgiver

Pour Shawn Michaels post jeritron, he just never looked the same. Looks like a retarded pony...tsk tsk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ben_fletch

Overgiver said:


> Pour Shawn Michaels post jeritron, he just never looked the same. Looks like a retarded pony...tsk tsk
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not a liquid


----------



## kendoo




----------



## JackieLackey

kendoo said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## Ashly

Christian Louboutin said:


>


Undertaker still hit him anyway :lol


----------



## BOBORBK

RAW Wars is Awesome!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Eulonzo

It could happen, though. :vince


----------



## kendoo

Golden oldie


----------



## nikola123

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


More like Vinces wet dream :vince3


----------



## syrusriddick




----------



## Ashly

Edge summed up all my thoughts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## syrusriddick

Not funny but yeah summer rae








That perfect plex


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## RyanPelley

syrusriddick said:


> Not funny but yeah summer rae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That perfect plex


Sweet Jesus on a bloody cross.... What an ass!

And that Perfect Plex was un fucking real. Sucks that he didn't win the match with that, or win period.


----------



## Overgiver

RyanPelley said:


> Sweet Jesus on a bloody cross.... What an ass!
> 
> And that Perfect Plex was un fucking real. Sucks that he didn't win the match with that, or win period.


Holly Photoshop of latter day saint...that ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syrusriddick

]
















Glad this wasn't christy hemme Rhyno would have had some assault and battery charges on his hands


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I imagine this is how :HHH will discipline his kids...:berried :buried


----------



## syrusriddick

old but still funny to me


----------



## sizor

kendoo said:


>


VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## BarneyArmy

Amazing!


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## [email protected]

oops already posted


----------



## Overgiver

was bored


----------



## Eulonzo

Randy tweeted this once.


----------



## kendoo

sizor said:


> VINTAGE ORTON


I actually thought that was Jamie Noble.

























Not funny but poor Trish's battle wounds


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Poor Trish.  very physically demanding BIZ.










































Just ask these men.


----------



## Eulonzo

kendoo said:


> Spoiler: Trish battle wounds


When was this?


----------



## kendoo

Eulonzo said:


> When was this?


Not to sure mate it didn't say, it must be a regular thing though.


----------



## Eulonzo

kendoo said:


> Not to sure mate it didn't say, it must be a regular thing though.


Vinny Mac and her must've had wild circus sex before that picture was taken, didn't they? :vince

I'm telling her husband! :vince3


----------



## Duwayne

Probably the Rock layeth the SMACKETH DOWN on her EYES!


----------



## Eulonzo

Taker just not giving a fuck.


----------



## tizzle




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## MikeTO

Does anybody have a picture from last RAW, where guy is holding O´Doyle/Ryback Rules sign?


----------



## Ashly

Eulonzo said:


> Taker just not giving a fuck.


:lol he really doesn't.


----------



## robertdeniro




----------



## Ashly

^ Yay Undertaker pic. Thanks for posting that, I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Undertaker, booker t, and Chuck Zito (aka Pancamo from Oz!!) in one pic, now that's memorable shit

"Not that I'd recall" :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Bean Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## JimmyYawz




----------



## CJ




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## kendoo




----------



## xD7oom

Triple H to Zack..


----------



## kendoo

These guys kind of remind me of the bushwackers lol


----------



## Marcos 25063

Luke, I'm your father, brother!!!


----------



## MikeTO

Sorry for asking, but I am a noob about this... how can I insert picture, when it is in my computer, but this here want me insert httml shit...


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Farnham the Drunk

JimmyYawz said:


>


One of the few situations were Rock looks dwarfed.


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, at first look i thought that was a Rock cardboard cutout. X-D


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## sizor

MikeTO said:


> Sorry for asking, but I am a noob about this... how can I insert picture, when it is in my computer, but this here want me insert httml shit...


1. tinypic.com
2. upload the picture from ur computer
3. above the text box that u submit messages with there are icons. press the yellow one and u will get those tags: 
4. add the url that u got from tinypic between those tags:
[.IMG]www.tinypic.com/picsadasd.jpg[/IMG]




Overgiver said:


> was bored


lol epic


----------



## Biast




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Overgiver

sizor said:


> 1. tinypic.com
> 2. upload the picture from ur computer
> 3. above the text box that u submit messages with there are icons. press the yellow one and u will get those tags:
> 4. add the url that u got from tinypic between those tags:
> [.IMG]www.tinypic.com/picsadasd.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol epic


Well thank you kind sir. At least someone likes it lol. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MikeTO

sizor said:


> 1. tinypic.com
> 2. upload the picture from ur computer
> 3. above the text box that u submit messages with there are icons. press the yellow one and u will get those tags:
> 4. add the url that u got from tinypic between those tags:


Thank you sir.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## MikeTO

[/IMG]


----------



## GREEK FREAK

From Hot Topics website









Am i the only one who doesnt get this


----------



## Overgiver

The Ratman said:


> From Hot Topics website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am i the only one who doesnt get this


Honey badgers don't give a fuck. Google it, its a YouTube video

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Overgiver said:


> Honey badgers don't give a fuck. Google it, its a YouTube video
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ohh lol


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Kenny

:lmao this thread


----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo

I thought this bit was great


----------



## Eulonzo

kendoo said:


>


It's sad how I haven't seen one GIF from that part of the TLC match in this thread. :cussin:


----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## WWE

:cena5 :cena4 :cena3 :cena2 :cena


----------



## Shazayum

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


>


what the fuck? hahahaha


----------



## kendoo




----------



## BigEvil2012

Video I made few minutes ago, about john cena...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Terminator one. :lmao


----------



## englishtaker27

Oxitron said:


> always makes me heh.


Rock316AE is just funny on his own. if there was a poll on 'best white european diva' he'd put the rock at #1.

i'm still not sure if he's 9 years old, bullshitting everyone, or just plain needs help


----------



## kendoo

These aren't the funniest of gifs but its Brian Pillman so who gives a damm RIP


----------



## xD7oom

Looks too old.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## The BoogeyMan




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Cyon

Don't know if this has already been posted, but I found it interesting to see Teddy Long and the Undertaker together in this form:


----------



## BigEvil2012

thats why teddy makes only tag team matches, and 1 on 1 vs undertaker matches...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## THANOS




----------



## RyanPelley

>


225? No fucking way.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Mr Poifect

Won't let me inbed it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pAP8xEGaAyI


----------



## Ashly




----------



## More Stables




----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo

This just looks nasty, scar city


----------



## kendoo




----------



## cheese27

kendoo said:


>


Poor Dlo still has it but he's fat as fuck.


----------



## BIGFOOT

Mr Poifect said:


> Won't let me inbed it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pAP8xEGaAyI







*BROCK SMASH *

:brock


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Trifektah

The Man in Black said:


> *BROCK SMASH *
> 
> :brock


This is the most unfunny thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Early Teddy Long Dancing, Playa


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## CJ




----------



## Bullydully




----------



## kendoo

Don't know what the hell's happening here :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Alex

kendoo said:


> Don't know what the hell's happening here :lol


Batista showing the world how to sell a light push.


----------



## kendoo

Alex said:


> Batista showing the world how to sell a light push.


a major over sell, you might like this one


----------



## Alex

kendoo said:


> a major over sell, you might like this one


:mark::mark::mark:

Tonight.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## kendoo

Love this Hulkamania one BROTHER


----------



## Luchini




----------



## The Livid One




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Ashly

kendoo said:


>


Aww Taker teary-eyed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

kendoo said:


>


And people didn't like this guy? (MARKS!) This is hilarious. 


kendoo said:


>


D'Lo?


----------



## BIGFOOT

kendoo said:


> Love this Hulkamania one BROTHER


Dat irony. :hbk


----------



## kendoo

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> And people didn't like this guy? (MARKS!) This is hilarious.
> 
> 
> D'Lo?


 lol yeah, I think that's short for his real name


----------



## kendoo




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## xvampmanx

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> D'Lo?


it is indeed D'Lo


----------



## BIGFOOT

*kendoo*, I applaud you keeping this topic alive but a good 75% of your posts just really arent funny. There are some awesome gifs man but you know it is _Funny_ Pictures.


----------



## kendoo

The Man in Black said:


> *kendoo*, I applaud you keeping this topic alive but a good 75% of your posts just really arent funny. There are some awesome gifs man but you know it is _Funny_ Pictures.


Yeah, maybe there should be a gif thread or a non funny pic/gif thread.


----------



## BIGFOOT

kendoo said:


> Yeah, maybe there should be a gif thread or a non funny pic/gif thread.


Technically there is:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...tling-gif-thread-part-iv-5-gifs-per-post.html


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1019my_rare-wwe-desire_sport#.UZlRQbXVDoI


----------



## Ashly




----------



## Shazayum

The Man in Black said:


> *kendoo*, I applaud you keeping this topic alive but a good 75% of your posts just really arent funny. There are some awesome gifs man but you know it is _Funny_ Pictures.


i dont think most people even care to post funny pictures anymore, it's just wrestling pictures.


----------



## brandiexoxo

I'll just leave this here.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## syrusriddick

I'll just leave this here.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/QUOTE]

Umm yeah you coulda kept that. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not Funny, but fucking AWESOME.


----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## sizor

Just made this:


----------



## KO Bossy

xD7oom said:


>


Who is Jhon Cena?


----------



## HHHbkDX

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

kendoo said:


>


----------



## sizor

KO Bossy said:


> Who is Jhon Cena?


* jeyooooon cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Norb Jr

Sorry if it has already been posted.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good ole king.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

(I hope I don't get banned)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hogan reenacting the 9/11 (i think) was posted in the thread, so you should be alright.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

just finished this


----------



## BIGFOOT

Ash Ketchum said:


> (I hope I don't get banned)


I am fucking dying. Even if you do get banned. It would have been worth it.


----------



## The Streak




----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## Ashly




----------



## Wrestlinfan35

RyanPelley said:


>


:lmao


----------



## HOJO




----------



## y2j4lyf

RyanPelley said:


>


Wtf! :lol


----------



## sizor




----------



## TempestH




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Brogan




----------



## cheese27




----------



## Ashly




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## HOJO

:aj :aj :aj :aj :aj :aj :aj


----------



## Ashly




----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## seannnn




----------



## KO Bossy

cheese27 said:


>


I am so glad that when I heard they were debuting a guy named Fandango, I wasn't the only person who thought of Grim Fandango. What a great game.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Ashly said:


>


:lmao

That shit is gold


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## syrusriddick

Eulonzo said:


>


that is the funniest shit ever. You win sir.


----------



## ironcladd1




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Brown Hippy

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> just finished this


:clap:clap :lmao


----------



## Jmacz

Someone has to of made a GIF of Layla grabbing A.J.'s ass when she tapped out tonight right? I fully expected to see that posted in here by now, I am disappointed in you all.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Cyon

Jmacz said:


> Someone has to of made a GIF of Layla grabbing A.J.'s ass when she tapped out tonight right? I fully expected to see that posted in here by now, I am disappointed in you all.












You happy now?


----------



## ironcladd1

Cyon said:


> You happy now?


Both AJ and Layla are talking about the butt squeeze on their twitter accounts.


----------



## chada75

Cyon said:


> You happy now?


I have to spread more rep around. Thank you every much!


----------



## Eulonzo

chada75 said:


> I have to spread more rep around.


Like Dolph spreads that ass every night? :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

AJ only dates real men.


----------



## brocksmash

I see that AJ Lee only likes chocolate. I want to see her in interracial sextape.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

brocksmash said:


> I see that AJ Lee only likes chocolate. I want to see her in interracial sextape.


Big E vs AJ/Layla can't get anymore interracial.


----------



## MikeTO

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ only dates real men.


So you´re sayin, that only black guys are real men? Maybe in your racist dreams...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

MikeTO said:


> So you´re sayin, that only black guys are real men? Maybe in your racist dreams...


That's not what I'm saying at all. I'm just saying Henry, Big E, and Lethal >>> Ziggles.


----------



## brocksmash

MikeTO said:


> So you´re sayin, that only black guys are real men? Maybe in your racist dreams...


Black guys have real shlongs. White guys don't.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shlong


----------



## MikeTO

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's not what I'm saying at all. I'm just saying Henry, Big E, and Lethal >>> Ziggles.


 Are you talking about in ring skills or what?


----------



## MikeTO

brocksmash said:


> Black guys have real shlongs. White guys don't.


You really like those big black shlongs, don´t you?


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

Axehole :lmao


----------



## BaBy FireFly

WHINY CUNT said:


>


This has me dying in laughter!! lmfao!!!! my sides hurt!


----------



## JimmyYawz




----------



## sizor

Cyon said:


> You happy now?


Happy? I camed like 7 times!
so yea, I am happy!

I fucking jizzed rep out of my shlong



swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ only dates real men.


Nope, she just want a bigger D.
I still can't understand how AJ can hop after dating Mark Henry and Big D Lengston.


Even Bid D Lengston is impressed:


----------



## kiguel182

wait Aj dated Mark Henry and dates Big E? Since when?


----------



## BIGFOOT

kiguel182 said:


> wait Aj dated Mark Henry and dates Big E? Since when?


Since virgins attribute anything she does to sex.


----------



## redban

She dated Jay Lethal. She never touched Mark Henry and Big E Langston.


----------



## krai999

kiguel182 said:


> wait Aj dated Mark Henry and dates Big E? Since when?


so people can't take pictures with friends jeez fpalm


----------



## krai999

kiguel182 said:


> wait Aj dated Mark Henry and dates Big E? Since when?


so people can't take pictures with friends jeez fpalm


----------



## xvampmanx

sizor said:


> Happy? I camed like 7 times!
> 
> I still can't understand how AJ can hop after dating Mark Henry and Big D Lengston.


marks married.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Londrick




----------



## kiguel182

krai999 said:


> so people can't take pictures with friends jeez fpalm


they can, I wasn't the one that implied they were dating...


----------



## jackbhoy

Cyon said:


>


:lmao hope that was a cena fan


----------



## krai999

Gets a concussion

:ziggler3

Sells a story arc to Vince McMahon​


----------



## Ashly




----------



## Dirk Diggler




----------



## The Streak

Needs to be made into a smiley :vince4


----------



## Luchini

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That's not what I'm saying at all. I'm just saying Henry, Big E, and Lethal >>> Ziggles.


You might be onto something. Zeb did call him "A man of questionable morals." :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Luchini

I seen this last night and had to make it.....


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## RobVanJam




----------



## brocksmash

AJ Lee likes it big!


----------



## Cyon

RobVanJam said:


>


Is that really what the new Xbox is called? :lmao


----------



## SUNDAY

Cyon said:


> Is that really what the new Xbox is called? :lmao


Yes. http://www.xbox.com/en-US/xboxone/meet-xbox-one

And CM Punk is not impressed.


----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## SUNDAY

The Man in Black said:


>


is that really KKF? :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Clobberin' said:


> is that really KKF? :lmao


Until we know the troll's identity I think it's safe to just go with it for now.


----------



## SUNDAY

Taker2theMoon said:


> Until we know the troll's identity I think it's safe to just go with it for now.


----------



## Ether




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

The Man in Black said:


>


----------



## TempestH




----------



## Ashly




----------



## Arrogant Mog

TempestH said:


>


:mario


----------



## Trifektah




----------



## krai999

The Man in Black said:


>


:delrio


----------



## Cyon




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

xD7oom said:


>


The worst part about this one, is that it's not a photoshop.
Viscera really did used to dry hump his opponents in the middle of the ring...


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## xD7oom

Jimmy at 3:30 : Creative :hbk2?!
:lol


----------



## Austin-316




----------



## chada75

The Man in Black said:


>


Why?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Who the fuck is this ugly bitch that you've put over KK's head?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Who the fuck is this ugly bitch that you've put over KK's head?


Well, it's Kelly Kelly's number one fan KKF, but I'm wondering if people have her pic saved on their hard drive or something.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## BaBy FireFly

Gandhi said:


>


At first I thought this was going to be a parody song but this is actually pretty cool...I like it.


----------



## Eulonzo

Trifektah said:


> --


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/641445-funny-wrestling-pictures-ii-538.html#post18611698 :cool2


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Ashly




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## kendoo

Pretty sure these are all old but they are good HOLLAHOLLA PLAYA


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## kendoo

Nice His & Hers outfits


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^


----------



## bruceledge

Red Undertaker?


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BigEvil2012

xD7oom said:


>


funny thing on that video are dislikes haha...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## jackbhoy

possibly the best submission move in the history of the WWE? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


So...tens of dollars?


----------



## x78




----------



## Mr. Ziggles

What_A_Maneuver! said:


>


I honestly didn't get that at first because the middle picture didn't really look like paper to me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mr. Ziggles said:


> I honestly didn't get that at first because the middle picture didn't really look like paper to me.


Take a paper-making course sometime...
You'll see it as paper...
:rodgers


By the way...
Someone had a custom iphone case with sailorswayze's version of Daniel Bryan on it. Kinda funny and pretty awesome too.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## kendoo




----------



## JackieLackey

bruceledge said:


> Red Undertaker?


He should've totally went with that red and black attire, it matches.


----------



## kendoo

I remember watching this when I was a wee boy and thinking how bad ass Razor Ramon was.





















This is great because of Eddie's face lol


----------



## kendoo

This isn't funny but it's great


----------



## Cyon




----------



## kendoo




----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## TheVoiceless




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Bullydully




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## TheVoiceless

Dr.Boo said:


>


GOAT pics lolol repped


----------



## Ashly

Rollins' expression :lol


----------



## Necramonium

Love this video, came across it again today:


----------



## JackieLackey

That's irrelevant said:


>


Wish I was in that lady's place. Is that Sharmell?


----------



## brandiexoxo

I think that's Sharmell next to Ric.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## RyanPelley

^ I hope Jackson gets hit by a car.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler:  NO SERIOUSLY IT'S A SPOILER open at your own risk


----------



## Yeah1993

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler:  NO SERIOUSLY IT'S A SPOILER open at your own risk


Opened it expecting a SPOILER and I can't even tell who that is.


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ :lol



Yeah1993 said:


> Opened it expecting a SPOILER and I can't even tell who that is.


Soon to be your WWE champ. :agree:


----------



## syrusriddick

Yeah1993 said:


> Opened it expecting a SPOILER and I can't even tell who that is.


That's not funny it's fuckin sad. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Haha wow that's a great thing to wake up to! :lol


----------



## kiguel182

Not funny per se but it was on the WWE website and I wanted to share.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## syrusriddick

kiguel182 said:


> Not funny per se but it was on the WWE website and I wanted to share.


Where did you find that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kiguel182

syrusriddick said:


> Where did you find that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.wwe.com/classics/classic-lists/summer-blockbuster-movie-posters/ 

Here. Lesnar's is pretty funny but I decided to post just one and since I'm a Punk fan I went with it. (even if I do not like DKR lol)


----------



## redban

lol. It looks like Vader's grabbing HBK's you-know-what.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Cyon

So WWE has these parodies of summer blockbusters on their site.


----------



## xD7oom

Fan insults The Rock on Howard Stern Show


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Biast




----------



## kendoo




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@kendoo how recent is that first pic?


----------



## SonoShion

That was like 8-12 months ago WAG.


----------



## sizor

This is me when I see D.Bry:


----------



## kendoo

swagger_ROCKS said:


> @kendoo how recent is that first pic?


It never said when it got took swagger_ROCKS only that it was uploaded 12hours ago I found it here http://empress-sophie-pendragon.tumblr.com/post/51214078642 it's a great picture



SonoShion said:


> That was like 8-12 months ago WAG.


It could well be that, cheers


----------



## HHHbkDX

Dr.Boo said:


>




:lmao :lmao I love Pulp Fiction...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

See Hunico so it makes sense. Fine group of people thou. (Y)


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Luchini

xD7oom said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


He's pissed because not enough people are downloading the App. :lol

Also this proves Cole is a dickhead.


----------



## JackieLackey

xD7oom said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


damn, what is it about working for a wrestling company that makes everyone full of hot air?


----------



## SJP

Now it'll be really funny if they aired this fucking 20 times a night instead of all the other crap replays they do.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

VINTAGE COLE.


----------



## Vic Capri

So that's who the 4th memember is!

- Vic


----------



## ShadowCat

kendoo said:


>


:watson My precious Dean


----------



## Xevoz

ShadowCat said:


> :watson My precious Dean


Dat Sandow, Cesaro, and Hunico


----------



## ShadowCat

Xevoz said:


> Dat Sandow, Cesaro, and Hunico


Everyone else besides Dean in that picture was a blur to me.


----------



## Black Jesus

kendoo said:


>


Ah, the mass assortment of underused talent. (excluding Del Rio and Fandango.....and Ambrose)

Cesaro looks like a fucking boss.


----------



## Ashly




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ShadowCat said:


> Everyone else besides Dean in that picture was a blur to me.


Dat tunnel vision.


----------



## xD7oom

:vince5


----------



## Deebow

kendoo said:


>


Does anybody have a link to this promo?


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Alim

Oldie but a goldie


----------



## kendoo

this is super funny lol









A man on a mission


----------



## ellthom

Necramonium said:


> Love this video, came across it again today:


CM Punk is gold here, and that kid is one lucky bastard


----------



## ShadowCat

kendoo said:


> this is super funny lol


That is so funny i wonder what Sheamus was thinking, I looks like something my cat would do to my hand.


----------



## Ashly




----------



## Chi Town Punk

primo












rimo


----------



## Cyon




----------



## BigEvil2012

Randy 2006 rr...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo

Some good oldies


----------



## BigEvil2012

this is great lol...


----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## TheVoiceless

HAHA Marks at their finest


----------



## Big Booboos

I honestly just sit on this thread for hours....I really love you guys.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Zeppex

LMAO @ the Zeb picture, there is a Mexican flag in the entire background.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Found this post on tumblr while browsing. I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ :lol










Come on Zig, it doesn't hurt that bad. :side:


----------



## Yeah1993

oh my god look at how that idiot applied it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Yeah1993 said:


> oh my god look at how that idiot applied it


:lol










No more fucking around. :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger

Best figure four ever


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Does Rock realized he just ruined Kayfabe for a handful of idiots who believe this stuff is still real? :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Jacare

Yeah1993 said:


> oh my god look at how that idiot applied it


Looks like it's working. :miz


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## sizor

^ at cena sign- super lol+ rep


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Ashly




----------



## kendoo

This isn't really a funny pic but it was a funny moment


----------



## virus21




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## DSOHT




----------



## Ashly

Is AJ trying to be like the Undertaker in that 4th gif


----------



## krai999




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Ashly said:


> Is AJ trying to be like the Undertaker in that 4th gif


or she wants to kill big-e`s horse or what that should be


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## savemefromvince

BigEvil2012 said:


>


satino and fandango.. satino should be like a huge fan. it would be more interesting than this crap. think of something good, WWE ShitHead/Creative department.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Bullydully

Not a picture but pretty damn hilarious guys give it a watch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Ashly




----------



## ShadowCat

Bullydully said:


> Not a picture but pretty damn hilarious guys give it a watch.


Fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Sane Psycho

I don't know if someone posted this already, but I thought it was really funny, even though I actually like John Cena.


----------



## RustyPro




----------



## BigEvil2012

savemefromvince said:


> satino and fandango.. satino should be like a huge fan. it would be more interesting than this crap. think of something good, WWE ShitHead/Creative department.


I have no idea what did you just said...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

BigEvil2012 said:


> I have no idea what did you just said...


you´re not alone.


----------



## Coach

FredForeskinn said:


> you´re not alone.


Ditto

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sizor

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Ditto
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CheckMate1337




----------



## Arrogant Mog

xD7oom said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


He's right though, the geeza who called in is probs a basement dwelling ****** who lives with his mum


----------



## 751161




----------



## Ashly




----------



## kendoo

This is a nice chokeslam


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Cyon

Look over the guy on the right side. Once you see it....:vince4


----------



## xD7oom

^ Chris Fucking Benoit


----------



## sizor

Cyon said:


> Look over the guy on the right side. Once you see it....:vince4


DAFUCK


----------



## Big Booboos

Holy shit Benoit! That's awesome :mark:


----------



## xvampmanx

Cyon said:


> Look over the guy on the right side. Once you see it....:vince4



unk:taker:regalbearer:dazzler:vince4:edge2:eddie


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## El Barto




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## JackieLackey




----------



## JackieLackey

The Fourth Wall said:


>


:ex: :lmao


----------



## JackieLackey

kendoo said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Cyon




----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Cyon said:


> Look over the guy on the right side. Once you see it....:vince4


HE's ALIVE. It was all scripted.

Someone please make Perfect Plex Joe gif did today


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## The Enforcer

I'm pretty shocked that there aren't a million pictures of Rowan in the lamb mask from the Bray Wyatt vignette being inserted into famous cultural events yet like with Punk's not impressed face.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## sizor

_*The GOAT, and bret hart*_


----------



## ssppeeddyy

xD7oom said:


>


exactly


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Daniel Bryan's happy face after being encouraged by Bret:


----------



## NewAgeHardcore




----------



## Black Jesus

adrian_zombo said:


> Daniel Bryan's happy face after being encouraged by Bret:


We need a smiley of that. Now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Like A Boss said:


> We need a smiley of that. Now.


Agreed. :lol


----------



## CheckMate1337

Next week on Raw...


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Luchini




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

wrestle_champion said:


>


Those are some ridiculous quads on Big E. 
I want A.J.'s V.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

double post


----------



## Cyon

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Someone please make Perfect Plex Joe gif did today


There doesn't seem to be one he did on RAW, but there are a couple gifs of him doing it if that's okay.

















And I'm going to use this gif below as my reaction to everything from now on.


----------



## Luchini

What was happening last night on Raw.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## SonoShion




----------



## HankHill_85

Brock Lesnar.

A beast of a man.

Built like a brick shithouse.

An animal.

An asskicker.

A monster you couldn't bear to see across the ring glaring at you.


----------



## hardysno1fan

wrestle_champion said:


>


Looks like the Thing.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland




----------



## redban

LoL HHH burial stuff never gets old


----------



## Damien

wrestlinggameguy said:


> HE's ALIVE. It was all scripted.
> 
> Someone please make Perfect Plex Joe gif did today


----------



## Ashly

Cyon said:


>


:lol


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## HOJO

:daniels :daniels :daniels


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## CALΔMITY

Aww poor Scotty. :lol


----------



## chada75

xD7oom said:


>


Now that is how you stop a dancing fool!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*THE LEADER OF THE SHIELD REVEALED!*


----------



## Abstrakt

^^ I would actually give Vince props for that. Not because I'm a "Turn Cena Heel!" guy, but because it would actually be an awesome twist. You dont get those anymore. It will probably end up being an obvious heel. (Assuming shield has a secret leader)


----------



## webb_dustin

xD7oom said:


>



Hell yes! I totally perked up and I Bookered it with "what da hell" and then I was sad when I saw the ambulance.


----------



## SonoShion

The top comment on YT is also worth reading.


----------



## Ashly

xD7oom said:


>


Undertaker just punches him then walks away :lol


----------



## kendoo

That moment you don't catch a beer and probably a good chance of a stunner


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## ssppeeddyy

$


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Luchini




----------



## cheese27

vampyr said:


>


Please tell me cena didn't kick out :aries


----------



## SUNDAY

cheese27 said:


> Please tell me cena didn't kick out :aries


:cena :cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :cena5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I probably would have been the only person the crowd that would chuckled to the joke just a little. Probably because of the "you get it?" smile.


----------



## DogSaget

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I probably would have been the only person the crowd that would chuckled to the joke just a little. Probably because of the "you get it?" smile.


I cant find what this is referring too :|


----------



## jackbhoy

Gotta love bad influence :lmao


----------



## Ashly




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DogSaget said:


> I cant find what this is referring too :|


On the last page with Cena doing the stand up comedy (cartoon strip). Bit hard not being able to quote pics, been removed twice for doing so. lol

Recent pic of Punk? Looks fine and healthy, hope he's been getting sleep as well. :agree: Also got the Nexus hair going on. (Y)


----------



## xD7oom

My email is [email protected] so i always receive messages like this:









Idiots


----------



## Chi Town Punk

xD7oom said:


>


awesome.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Jimshine

One for UK fans


----------



## Coach




----------



## kendoo

A classic Stone Cold Steve Austin moment


----------



## TheVoiceless

Man Steph can sell that stunner like a champ


----------



## kendoo




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ :lmao amazing


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## kendoo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao who the hell let Hogan in the building?


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## RyanPelley

ssppeeddyy said:


>


These people deserve to be hurt. Fucking morons.


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ROMAN REIGNS FTW. :lmao


----------



## kiguel182

why would you put those violent images here? It's a funny pictures topic...


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Rah

Jeez. Dean Ambrose took a beating in CZW. An electric saw?! And here I was thinking their gusset plate idea was nuts.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

Rah said:


> Jeez. Dean Ambrose took a beating in CZW. An electric saw?! And here I was thinking their gusset plate idea was nuts.


you gotta watch his shoot though :lol that saw couldnt even cut butter :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rah said:


> Jeez. Dean Ambrose took a beating in CZW. An electric saw?! And here I was thinking their gusset plate idea was nuts.


In regards to that...


----------



## PUNKY

RyanPelley said:


> These people deserve to be hurt. Fucking morons.


i know the ambrose one is fake with the saw but what the fuck is up with that one with the needles or syringe or whatever it is, thats just sick !!!


----------



## Daiko

For you Photoshop geniuses, how about a 'Monday Night Raw featuring the WWE App' type deal? 

And while I'm here..


----------



## ssppeeddyy

kiguel182 said:


> why would you put those violent images here? It's a funny pictures topic...


it change in to a picture topic and a repost topic


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## PUNKY

ssppeeddyy said:


>


i really didnt wanna see that, i may have to take a break from this thread for a while.:lol:lol:lol


----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## ssppeeddyy

triple h ?


----------



## Gandhi

I can't watch this with a straight face. :lmao


----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Bushmaster

I dont think ive ever watched the Katie Vick segment :lol that image above looks crazy


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## kendoo

sorry for instant posts


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Hypno

Wrestling Memes is the GOAT facebook page, I swear.


----------



## BrokenWater




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not funny, per se, but a pretty cool, rare Randy Savage Elbow Drop .gif that I thought some here might like. I guess this is what his opponents would see when they would look up and see Randy doing his elbow drop on them:


----------



## Daniel.Bryan

^^ don't share these kind of bs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Daniel.Bryan said:


> ^^ don't share these kind of bs


:lmao Sure thing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Daniel.Bryan said:


> ^^ don't share these kind of bs


I've seen pics that are much more unnecessary for this thread. Chill.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

TheVoiceless said:


> Man Steph can sell that stunner like a champ


You can tell that her and Shane both got their ability to sell a stunner from Vince, Not Linda


----------



## Kenny

VINTAGE ORTON


----------



## Ashly

^ :lmao I feel bad for laughing at that


----------



## thegreatone388




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## SonoShion

Gandhi said:


> I can't watch this with a straight face. :lmao


Check the Jay Lethal/Flair promos. Fucking gold. Flair is the most entertaining to ever hold a mic. BOW DOWN


----------



## SUNDAY

SonoShion said:


> Check the Jay Lethal/Flair promos. Fucking gold. Flair is the most entertaining to ever hold a mic. BOW DOWN


:austin :rock3 :heyman unk2 :jericho


----------



## Damien




----------



## SonoShion

Clobberin' said:


> :austin :rock3 :heyman unk2 :jericho


< :flair


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Santino4WWEChamp said:


>


This one is better


----------



## Luchini




----------



## SubZero3:16




----------



## HOJO

thegreatone388 said:


>


Beth Phoenix did. By killing someone.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## FingazMc

Omg the WWE office was brilliant! !!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dib said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Jimshine

who was Steiner talking about below DJ Hawk Hogan?


----------



## reDREDD

garrett bischoff?


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Ron Burgundy




----------



## Necramonium

Noticed this during May 27th Raw: 










Just after this happened they suddenly went into commercials.


----------



## Kenny

better version of hogan/warrior
















CLASSIC


----------



## FingazMc

Posted it in the old thread but I "made" this...


----------



## FingazMc

KO Bossy said:


> Here's one to go with that other Pedo Cody one Crimson posted.




So glad I'm going over old pages. This made me lmfao


----------



## thegreatone388

straightedge891 said:


> Beth Phoenix did. By killing someone.



Candice Michelle never really came back from this injury. But it was not Beth's fault.


----------



## JackieLackey

thegreatone388 said:


>


M.V.P. did against Chris Benoit for the United States championship


----------



## STEVALD

And that my friends, is the story of the WMD. :show


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Fake Sting's Wig falls off










For some reason, I find this one hilarious









Bischoff getting nWo colors stuffed down his throat








*


----------



## The BoogeyMan




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## redban

CRIMSON said:


> Spoiler: Teddy Long


Lol. Young Teddy should've said "Tag Team Match! ... Playa!"


----------



## Shazayum

Watch the sequence from 4:02-4:20, so fucking hilarious :lmao Hell watch the entire video!


----------



## Steve Awesome

http://www.wwe.com/f/wysiwyg/image/2013/05/swogglecake05312013.gif

The GIF strangely doesn't work if I put


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## ssppeeddyy

Steve Awesome said:


> The GIF strangely doesn't work..


hm


----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Riddle101

At the Edge picture above. Not only did he steal Lita from Matt Hardy. But it looks like he stole his pants as well. J/K


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Clobberin' said:


> :austin :rock3 :heyman unk2 :jericho





SonoShion said:


> < :flair


<<<<<<< :steiner2

Whether he is intentionally entertaining or not, watching a Scott Steiner promo is one of the funniest things in wrestling.


----------



## Necramonium

ssppeeddyy said:


> hm


The strange thing about that is, Hornswoggle did not even get revenge on Slater.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts

Necramonium said:


> The strange thing about that is, Hornswoggle did not even get revenge on Slater.


Wrestlemania 30...Hornswoggle's Redemption


----------



## Luchini




----------



## El Barto




----------



## STEVALD

Bobby Heenan commentates during John Cena's entrance :lmao


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao @ the Cena inside the stomach and still kicking at 2 and the Bret Hart pic. The Eve gif is also gold with the way it's playing.


----------



## Vic Capri

X D

- Vic


----------



## The_Man1210




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Daiko

Not a picture, but it amused me so I thought I share it with you all/


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark




----------



## sizor

I made this:


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Farnham the Drunk




----------



## Daiko

Those cards :lol


----------



## Brock

Dib said:


>


:lol


----------



## redban

Did Steiner slip off the apron, or was he trying to jump at Test and couldn't make it?


----------



## Brock

redban said:


> Did Steiner slip off the apron, or was he trying to jump at Test and couldn't make it?


Yeah, his foot slipped on the apron.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

^:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sizor

lol at the cards


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## JLawls91




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## CALΔMITY

:lol


----------



## Ashly

^ Ah I see what you did there Mark :lol. I love him <3


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

A FUCKING KNIFE?


----------



## KO Bossy

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> A FUCKING KNIFE?


Reminds me of when Samoa Joe was acting like a serial killer and held a machete to Scott Steiner's throat.


----------



## krai999




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

KO Bossy said:


> Reminds me of when Samoa Joe was acting like a serial killer and held a machete to Scott Steiner's throat.


:clap TNA.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> A FUCKING KNIFE?


he didnt actually use it, he just cut up the ring


----------



## brocksmash

KO Bossy said:


> Reminds me of when Samoa Joe was acting like a serial killer and held a machete to Scott Steiner's throat.


Reminds me of New Jack when he stabbed some independent wrestler from Florida. SICK FUCK!


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Cheg




----------



## HOJO

I found that 1st chair spot to be hilarious. How did Taryn not see that chair? :lol





Good job remaking that 2nd chair spot, Cena :cena4


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Wealdstone Raider

I'm counting this a wrestling picture because The Rock is in it:


----------



## Dr.Boo

Spoiler: Oh Mark






Taker2theMoon said:


> :lol






:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ He sure has a way with words doesn't he? :lol


----------



## CJ




----------



## Ashly

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^ He sure has a way with words doesn't he? :lol


I wanted to rep you for that gifset but I need to spread some


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Damien




----------



## Arrogant Mog

Cheg said:


>


My boy D bryan :mark:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ashly




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Damien




----------



## jackbhoy

straightedge891 said:


> I found that 1st chair spot to be hilarious. How did Taryn not see that chair? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job remaking that 2nd chair spot, Cena :cena4


Knock-outs > Diva's 

Dat RKO from outta no where! :lmao


----------



## AlphaRanger

lol this was kinda funny and creepy


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## JLawls91




----------



## Arrogant Mog

Takertheman said:


>


:lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

vampyr said:


>


but he didnt..


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Jacare

straightedge891 said:


> I found that 1st chair spot to be hilarious. How did Taryn not see that chair? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job remaking that 2nd chair spot, Cena :cena4


That was better than most male matches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ashly




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO

connormurphy13 said:


>


I never understood why Triple H has the X Division Championship :lmao :HHH2 :lmao



ben_fletch said:


>


"Boston is not afraid of 3...PUSSIES wearing leather, BROTHER"


----------



## John-Morrison™

vampyr said:


>


waterboy :lol


----------



## TempestH




----------



## Punkholic

BEST.PICTURE.EVER :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## GREEK FREAK

vampyr said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WOAH one doesn't simply just hold the power of the triforce like that.


----------



## itssoeasy23

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Ashly




----------



## Trifektah

vampyr said:


>


Should read: 

Never won a title in Pride, Lost last three UFC fights, critically panned for his acting

Sings with TNA Wrestling


----------



## virus21




----------



## HOJO

itssoeasy23 said:


> BOO THIS MAN!


Where is this even from?


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## FingazMc

Haha gotta love the Sheik!!


----------



## RyanPelley

vampyr said:


>


God damnit... My "love" for Ziggler makes me think that gif is the cutest thing ever. I'm a 12 year old girl.

And why the hell can't Langston wear knee pads on TV? He looks 500% better with them. No one wants to see his 400 pounds of bare leg.


----------



## Punkholic

vampyr said:


>


Fuck, that's cute, haha.


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Luchini




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

RyanPelley said:


> God damnit... My "love" for Ziggler makes me think that gif is the cutest thing ever. I'm a 12 year old girl.
> 
> And why the hell can't Langston wear knee pads on TV? He looks 500% better with them. No one wants to see his 400 pounds of bare leg.


I swear his attire is covering more as well. Must be in a place where they don't play that shit. lol

That Devon gif is GOLD.


----------



## billie joe 182

TempestH said:


>


Millions of jobbers, millions of jobbers ...


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Damien




----------



## STEVALD

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cyon




----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Gandhi

Video was made back in 2010 but its even funnier now because of the state Drew is in now.


----------



## alliscrazy




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Luchini

billie joe 182 said:


> Millions of jobbers, millions of jobbers ...


Fixed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Luchini




----------



## robertdeniro

Not funny but Awesome ..


----------



## froot..

from where is this?


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMMIT Orton, LET GO. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ashly

That was a nice moment between Shawn and Taker.


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Damien




----------



## sizor

straightedge891 said:


> Where is this even from?


The gif of ziggler helping AJ get up:
house show 1 week ago



straightedge891 said:


>


Holy Shit this is so hot



Punkholic said:


>


Lol epic same as me


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Coach

Cyon said:


>


Bahahahaha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Damien




----------



## Luchini




----------



## xvampmanx

im now more convinced Mason Ryan is Steve Blackman on steroids.


----------



## Damien




----------



## J.S.

xvampmanx said:


> im now more convinced Mason Ryan is Steve Blackman on steroids.


Like Steve Blackman wasn't on steroids himself.


----------



## virus21




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Luchini

vampyr said:


>




What or who the hell is that?


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## 751161

"Taz, MY BALLS!"










Highlight of Impact. Gif is a bit choppy, I'm still learning!


----------



## Ashly

:lmao the referee gif


----------



## Damien

wrestle_champion said:


> What or who the hell is that?


I'm going to say Alex Riley


----------



## kopitelewis




----------



## Emotion Blur

^^^ That is a pretty bad drinking game (and not because it's unnecessarily gigantic). The point is to drink when something relatively uncommon occurs (or something humorously common like a running gag), not things that are 100% guaranteed like entrance music and 1 or 2 counts. Most of them are tolerable, but it could do with some trimming (what's with the "muff diving" one?).


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

I cant breathe! take me to the hospital :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkhead

Rvp20 said:


>


Anybody knows what the hell is that?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

TomasThunder619 said:


> Anybody knows what the hell is that?


That's the Phoenix Suns mascot, I'm pretty sure that's the old Suns logo on the shirt.


----------



## MoonWalker3000

Rvp20 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## wAnxTa

Wow! That Big Show-AJ pic!


----------



## wkdsoul

Wheres the Paige slap from?


----------



## SUNDAY

wkdsoul said:


> Wheres the Paige slap from?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Dr.Boo

wrestle_champion said:


> What or who the hell is that?


Pretty sure That's A-ry. It's okay not to know though. I'm sure most people forgot who he was too without the weird edits. :sadpanda


----------



## Black Jesus

vampyr said:


>


That legit scared the fucking shit out of me.


----------



## Ashly

I think that guy got turned on by the slap.


----------



## Damien




----------



## CJ




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Luchini

I made this and a couple of Cena fangirls on the WWE memes page got butthurt.


----------



## cactus_jack22

wrestle_champion said:


>


I LOL'd really hard


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Luchini




----------



## sizor

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


AJ x Big Show porn must be done!


----------



## xdryza




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

this came about when there was a thread about Jerichos chest which is sunk in


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Luchini

sizor said:


> AJ x Big Show porn must be done!


It must be PG though. :vince3


----------



## Ashly




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

robertdeniro said:


> Not funny but Awesome ..


:mark:


----------



## kendoo




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## froot..




----------



## Damien




----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Damien




----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## nikola123

Jactis Cack said:


>


should have went "I'm here to botch bubblegum and chew moves and I'm all out of moves" or something like that xD


----------



## Mr Poifect




----------



## cenation34

froot said:


> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5kxibopOM1qlhou3o1_500.png[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao Repped you.


----------



## Jactis Cack

Legend of Steiner


----------



## Black Jesus

Jactis Cack said:


> Legend of Steiner


Yet more reasons why Scott Steiner is the undisputed GOAT of all wrestling forever.


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Arrogant Mog

Mr Poifect said:


>


:clap


----------



## Damien




----------



## TempestH




----------



## Damien

I am a little disturbed! :argh:


----------



## ellthom

TempestH said:


>


so much wrong... very close to bad touch territory


----------



## The Anti Diva

NeyNey said:


> One of the best comic versions of Ambrose I've ever seen.


now that was funny :ex:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Not really a pic, but...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## TempestH

Who doesn't want an attractive, fit dude to come over to their house in his underwear and you could just watch him eat cake?


----------



## sizor




----------



## sizor

Jactis Cack said:


> Legend of Steiner


lLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## corkymccorkell




----------



## Jigsaw83

Can't remember if this one has been posted or not


----------



## HOJO




----------



## piripippo

I Miss Scott Steiner


----------



## piripippo




----------



## Luchini

piripippo said:


>


I'll give you green rep,I made this one.

You're welcome.:sandow2

Kidding, nice to see people think my WWE memes are funny.:cool2


----------



## Luchini

I made another one.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## SavageSloth

robertdeniro said:


> Not funny but Awesome ..


We need an Awesome picture thread as well for things like this. This looks like the raw after wm26.


----------



## Rvp20

Ye.........


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Jactis Cack

...oh Devon


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Rvp20

Jactis Cack said:


>


:shock


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Mr Poifect

Rvp20 said:


>


ahaha. legit "lol" from me there.


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Black Jesus

Jactis Cack said:


>


:bosh2


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Bo Wyatt

^ hahahaha

I actually googled it just now and nothing refering to just xxx popped up. Still funny thou.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

Emerald Flow said:


>


i seriously need this cards on my deck (Y)


----------



## Jimshine

Rvp20 said:


> [/IMG]


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr Poifect




----------



## #dealwithit

I enjoyed how The Most Electrifying Man in All of Entertainment was an Electric type :lmao


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20

Im sorry to do this to you guys but .......


----------



## Dr.Boo

Spoiler: KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!






Rvp20 said:


> Im sorry to do this to you guys but .......






KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!


----------



## Rvp20

Even when he wasn't booking tag team matches he was managing them


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## #dealwithit

Jesus, Darren Young used to be shredded.


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Jactis Cack

Rvp20 said:


>


:lawler


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## JLawls91

Rvp20 said:


>


:lmao That ref has his hands on his head as well haha


----------



## Damien




----------



## RyanPelley

Go to 2:09. Big E. loves his sausage.


----------



## Black Jesus

Rvp20 said:


>


After you don't wank for a week, your sperm turns into fireworks? Correct me if I'm wrong but that's not supposed to happen.


----------



## arjwiz

Like A Boss said:


> After you don't wank for a week, your sperm turns into fireworks? Correct me if I'm wrong but that's not supposed to happen.


Sorry, but it seems like you're missing out in life.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Damien




----------



## Rvp20

Like A Boss said:


> After you don't wank for a week, your sperm turns into fireworks? Correct me if I'm wrong but that's not supposed to happen.


fpalm


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jactis Cack

Pure Gold


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## RyanPelley

Jactis Cack said:


> Pure Gold


"Shit, that's bad." - Hilarious


----------



## Cyon




----------



## The Streak




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Punkholic

I found these two to be hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rvp20

Punkholic said:


> I found these two to be hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Rvp20

*Cody Rhodes turns Sin Cara’s mask around*


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Luchini




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Rvp20 said:


>


(sighing fondly) 
When wrestling was real...
to elderly women in attendance.


Rvp20 said:


>


(sighing fondly again)
When Khali was a monster heel 
and comically destroyed the world of some youngster in attendance.









When some little girl was letting wrestling be real to her, but noticed she was on the Titantron thus national TV and then was like "Fuck, that's not Ryder..that's me. Now I'm more sad for myself. FML."


----------



## Luchini




----------



## HOJO

:cena2


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Gandhi




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## The_Show_Off

this forum not meant to be funny ?:bs:


----------



## kendoo

Totally agree with Vickie



























This can never be a good thing lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose's face. :lol


----------



## arjwiz

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose's face. :lol


Where's Ambrose on this page?


----------



## kendoo

Eulonzo said:


> Ambrose's face. :lol


Yeah it's pretty funny



arjwiz said:


> Where's Ambrose on this page?


I think it got edited by someone there's maybe to many pics, here it is again


----------



## Eulonzo

Ambrose breaking dat kayfabe for a second. :troll


----------



## Jimshine

boy do I need to improve my gifmanship


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Ambrose is just too fucking cool :lmao


----------



## virus21

wrestle_champion said:


>


Thats less funny and more sad


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Don't know if he's still doing the AMA on Reddit but Foley is producing some good answers.


----------



## kendoo

WHAT



























Not a funny pic but very cool


----------



## Damien




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Could go in either the E3 or this thread.


----------



## Dustin13

Ambrose is such a cool dude lmao.


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Damien




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## ssppeeddyy

The_Show_Off said:


> this forum not meant to be funny ?:bs:


nope, its only for reposts 

nwo sign ?


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Luchini




----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Sazer Ramon

Road To WrestleMania XiV


























"Let Them Fight! Let Them Fight!"


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Omega_VIK

vampyr said:


>


Carl Banks would had been an awesome heel.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Eulonzo

Lightning said:


> Ambrose is just too fucking cool :lmao


Right? :cool2


----------



## Eulonzo

That AJ/Natalya/Kaitlyn picture is more cute than funny IMO.

Although I know why you posted it.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## krai999

Omega_VIK said:


> Carl Banks would had been an awesome heel.


:kurt


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Daiko




----------



## JLawls91

Daiko said:


>



:lmao Amazing


----------



## Jimshine

tried to post this yesterday but it appears the link got broke


----------



## Damien




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo

I have no idea why these guys put themselves through the pain infront of maybe 100fans

























The Legend vs The nonlegend


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## itssoeasy23

kendoo said:


> I have no idea why these guys put themselves through the pain infront of maybe 100fans


Because the booker's who book the show act like that's "real wrestling." So they go out there and kill each other for little money while the booker keeps the rest for himself.


----------



## Damien




----------



## MikeTO

Sorry for bad quality, but that Regals face was priceless.


----------



## Rah

kendoo said:


> I have no idea why these guys put themselves through the pain infront of maybe 100fans


Because they have a passion for what they do - no matter whether it's tens of fans or thousands.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Arrogant Mog

vampyr said:


>


:lol


----------



## #dealwithit

For some reason Ambrose has always given off a 'Kurt Cobain vibe' to me, so I'm sort of unsurprised that he's popular with the ladies.


----------



## Damien




----------



## buriedcompass

Sleeper said:


> For some reason Ambrose has always given off a 'Kurt Cobain vibe' to me, so I'm sort of unsurprised that he's popular with the ladies.


----------



## Cyon

Poor Justin Roberts.


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Rocky Mark

lol @ Madusa


----------



## demons1

Eulonzo said:


>


Hahaha is that Alundra Blayze???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## BaBy FireFly

Sleeper said:


> For some reason Ambrose has always given off a 'Kurt Cobain vibe' to me, so I'm sort of unsurprised that he's popular with the ladies.


I have seen pics of him where he totally reminded me of kurt cobain...glad to know I am not the only one thinking this.


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## Jimshine

Rvp20 said:


>


Finding the toggle
To turn on the 'Swoggle


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Damien




----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Chrome

Spoiler: pic






Rvp20 said:


>





:lmao :lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## CALΔMITY

^What the shit is up with that CM Punk pic? I mean obviously it must have happened a long while back. SES days? I didn't watch wrestling at that time so I'm a little lost on that one.


----------



## Jactis Cack

>


Hot hot hot hot hot


----------



## brocksmash

so hot if you're still a virgin. can't see real man finding that chick a real woman. she seems like a underage girl.


----------



## kendoo

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^What the shit is up with that CM Punk pic? I mean obviously it must have happened a long while back. SES days? I didn't watch wrestling at that time so I'm a little lost on that one.


 I have no idea but he does look totally bald lol


----------



## Griselda




----------



## PhilThePain

Taker2theMoon said:


> ^What the shit is up with that CM Punk pic? I mean obviously it must have happened a long while back. SES days? I didn't watch wrestling at that time so I'm a little lost on that one.


SES days. It was his hair vs. mask match against Rey Mysterio. You can kind of see that it's Mysterio holding up the mirror to show CM Punk all the hair he lost.


----------



## Rvp20

*Classic Jeritroll*


----------



## Luchini




----------



## RyanPelley

Razor Ramon concept drawing... It's just so gay.


----------



## CALΔMITY

PhilThePain said:


> SES days. It was his hair vs. mask match against Rey Mysterio. You can kind of see that it's Mysterio holding up the mirror to show CM Punk all the hair he lost.


Ahh one of those...
Cool thanks.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

kendoo said:


> The Legend vs The nonlegend


I know, Santino is a legend.


----------



## Punkholic

ssppeeddyy said:


>


You're my idol :clap


----------



## youssef123

Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## RatedRviper

brocksmash said:


> so hot if you're still a virgin. can't see real man finding that chick a real woman. she seems like a underage girl.


Fucking THIS.There are 100000x better looking women in average bar's and clubs in my country....

And she looks like 14,and is flat as a pancake


----------



## HOJO

RatedRviper said:


> Fucking THIS.There are 100000x better looking women in average bar's and clubs in my country....
> 
> And she looks like 14,and is flat as a pancake


----------



## Skullduggery

Spoiler: pic






ssppeeddyy said:


>






Sweet fucking jesus :clap


----------



## Rvp20

youssef123 said:


>


----------



## TheFightingFowl

RatedRviper said:


> Fucking THIS.There are 100000x better looking women in average bar's and clubs in my country....
> 
> And she looks like 14,and is flat as a pancake


:lawler


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Sazer Ramon

Rvp20 said:


>



Technically "yo" ass could be calling Brodus' mama and that would be "yo" ass calling somebody. Therefore, you would accomplish both as just one person making one call. 

I feel like i just solved a riddle. I don't think Road Dogg Jesse James would understand this fully. Especially if we were smoking.


----------



## alliscrazy




----------



## BigEvil2012

alliscrazy said:


>


hahaha I laughed really hard...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Luchini




----------



## TempestH




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

As difficult as it may be, focus on the ref in the background:


----------



## Luchini




----------



## [email protected]

My first creation, I don't think it's too unfunny.


----------



## Jactis Cack

^at least it's not a repost.


----------



## Satosama

Made this and posted it in another thread. Thought it'd be appropriate to post it here, too.


----------



## RyanPelley

[email protected] said:


> My first creation, I don't think it's too unfunny.


Ha, that's pretty good. The look on his face is perfect for that quote.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark

and this one made me lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

[email protected] said:


> My first creation, I don't think it's too unfunny.
> 
> [hide]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/hide]


The only problem is the 'jabroni's' to the right of him are Albano and Strongbow...


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## The_Man1210




----------



## The_Man1210




----------



## The_Man1210

-Extra- said:


>


lmfao


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## The Enforcer

Man, Kaitlyn has a really ugly cry face. They're always terrible but she doesn't even look like the same person.


----------



## JLawls91




----------



## virus21

Kaityn looks more like she just had a orgasm, rather than crying and why are Ziggler and Vickie laughing like a bunch of cartoon villains?


----------



## kendoo

Look at Paul Heyman in the back lol


----------



## Gaz.

JLawls91 said:


>


:lmao

Classic :vince2


----------



## Rvp20

*This could be fake*


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## kendoo

Few classic Stone Cold Gifs


----------



## Punkhead

Rvp20 said:


>


You've got to love good old Ke Monito. By the way, more of him:






There is also a video and a gif of him running and falling down on stage, which is extremely hilarious, but I can't find it.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## Jimshine

love the idea of Ryback being a turtle


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## jackbhoy




----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Ashly

^ :lol Cena keeping it pg


----------



## CupofCoffee

Let's go to the good old uncanny valley for a moment:


----------



## JLawls91




----------



## Pipebomb434




----------



## Punkholic

JLawls91 said:


>


:lmao Repped you (Y)


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Hawkke

No Gifs of the Kaytlin and AJ black widow yet? I am disappoint! :lol


----------



## HHHGame78

Hawkke said:


> No Gifs of the Kaytlin and AJ black widow yet? I am disappoint! :lol


I wanna see if someone Gifs when Kaitlyn tore off AJ's belt.


----------



## Luchini

Not a funny picture but something I made real quick.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## BigEvil2012

@wrestle_champion

It's actually funny pic, wwe thinks people will care about McGillicutty if he wins title...


----------



## Luchini

BigEvil2012 said:


> @wrestle_champion
> 
> It's actually funny pic, *wwe thinks people will care about McGillicutty if he wins title*...


I do.:sad: At Least Wade Jobber not holding the title anymore.


----------



## BIGFOOT

HHHGame78 said:


> I wanna see if someone Gifs when Kaitlyn tore off AJ's belt.


You will enjoy penetration when your big day comes.


----------



## Alim




----------



## Punkhead

Fandango said:


>


Did he get escorted?


----------



## Alim

No idea. If he did a dirtsheet will probably report it soon lol


----------



## s i Ç

_Remade this from the other same old crap pic that's been on the net :_


----------



## Un0fficial

ssppeeddyy said:


>


My erection has an erection.

Thank you sir. +1000 reps for you


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## sizor

Eulonzo said:


>


lolololololol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

For Brodus

Honestly missed this part. :lol










I really feel Rio's heel run didn't reach its full potential the last time.


----------



## RobertGcoupe

TomasThunder619 said:


> Did he get escorted?


I was sitting about 3 seats to the right of that guy, a WWE official came and told him to change his shirt, which the guy brought a back up shirt in his bag. He was escorted in the middle of Punk vs. Jericho for being too drunk and trying to light up a cigarette..what a tool.


----------



## Eulonzo

RobertGcoupe said:


> I was sitting about 3 seats to the right of that guy, a WWE official came and told him to change his shirt, which the guy brought a back up shirt in his bag. He was escorted in the middle of Punk vs. Jericho for being too drunk and trying to light up a cigarette..what a tool.


Wow. That's crazy.

Hope you had a good time, btw! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


This is true. :kane


----------



## Yeah1993

Del Rio kicking AJ's belt like that is fucking outstanding. I almost want to watch the match right now.


----------



## HHHGame78

The Man in Black said:


> You will enjoy penetration when your big day comes.


:troll


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Robb Stark

Rvp20 said:


>


The Dwayne Johnson in the United shirt one is shopped.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Daiko

Rvp20 said:


>


I'm pretty sure that was a scene from one of the Lord of the Rings movies..


----------



## kendoo




----------



## joshL

Daiko said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a scene from one of the Lord of the Rings movies..


WOW talk about Steinerline! It's so ridiculous that it's great.


----------



## Big Booboos

kendoo said:


>


VINTAGE PUNK! :lol


----------



## CurryKingDH

Following a Cena rage thread in the RAW forum


----------



## The Streak




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

just made


----------



## CurryKingDH

Here I was thinking WWE was PG


----------



## Jactis Cack

Can someone make a 'Vintage Punk!' gif maybe with text from last night.


----------



## Ether




----------



## Ether




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ether

not sure if this got posted :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley




----------



## The Ultimate Puke




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## HOJO

Rvp20 said:


>


:homer :homer :homer :homer :homer 



>


MAIN EVENT MAFIA PLEASE TNA :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daiko




----------



## HOJO

Eliminate Triple H at The Royal Rumble :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Daiko

Beat Cena in a Ladder Match :mark:


----------



## nwoc

Start a feud with Alex Riley...ugh


----------



## Jmacz

Cash in MiTB on Y2J 8)

Also, via WWE.com article, what Damien Sandow thinks of the return of RVD, and I quote.


Damien Sandow said:


> I am not threatened by any man whose name is three letters.



From this article.


----------



## Y2JFAN811

Have a dance off with unk


----------



## Gandhi

Beat Randy Orton in a ladder match? Shouldn't be too hard considering Orton sucks at ladder matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

Cash in MITB on Yoshi Tatsu...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Cash in Money in the Bank on Daniel Bryan ... 

Well that makes me sad. 

lol


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Lose the world heavyweight title to Brock Lesnar


----------



## Brye

Face Hunico at Wrestlemania...

I'll take it.


----------



## ScareCrow91

....I lost the World Title to Kofi Kingston unk3


----------



## Goku

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Have a dance off with unk


Same


----------



## Panzer

I eliminate Alex Riley from the Royal Rumble and am never heard of again. Like Alex Riley.


----------



## Rvp20

Attack Tensai with a chair haha i just :buried that motherfucker


----------



## DogSaget

Tag team with christian

Sure


----------



## [email protected]

lose the title to damien sandow


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Have a dance off with the Great Khali.

Cool beans.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## mellison24

Lose WHC to Yoshi Tatsu....... :'(


----------



## RyanPelley

Beat Alex Riley for the WWE Title. Yuck.


----------



## thesuperred

Rvp20 said:


>


Yo! "Step Up To The Streets 4: Small Time Goes Big Time" looks fuckin awesome!


----------



## WWCturbo

I just cashed in the MITB on Kane. Hellz yeah!


----------



## goymer

Eliminate Mark Henry from the Royal Rumble! :henry1

Considering the guys literally 4 times my size, I'll take that!


----------



## arjwiz

Get injured by Heath Slater.

That makes me sad.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

get injured by Trent Barretta


----------



## RyanPelley

arjwiz said:


> Get injured by Heath Slater.
> 
> That makes me sad.


He's going to break your leg and play guitar with it...... BAYBEEEEEEEEEH


----------



## wade barrett

Eliminate Kane from the royal rumble


----------



## Punkhead

Beat Kofi Kingston in a ladder match.


----------



## webb_dustin

I beat Brock Lesnar in a ladder match, now I'm fully engorged thinking about my wrestling prowess due to my birthday. Screw my job I'm moving to Full Sail so I can be on NXT.


----------



## Raizel

Face Zack Ryder at Wrestlemania.

Time to start the next streak


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show

Steal CM Punk's finisher :heyman


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Biast

Beat Sheamus in a ladder match. Get ez sucka! :lmao


----------



## DaftFox

Face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania.:brock 

:taker


----------



## King Gimp

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leedsutd4eva

start a feud with Daniel Bryan, sweet also ^ :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Black Jesus

Cash in Money in the Bank on Triple H. He ain't using that shovel on me.

:cool2


----------



## dee08fcb

Start a tag team with Tensai :bs:


----------



## Punkholic

From Sheamus' 1-800-FELLA commercial :lmao


----------



## HOJO

Like A Boss said:


> Cash in Money in the Bank on Triple H. He ain't using that shovel on me.
> 
> :cool2


THERE'S NO ESCAPING YOUR DESTINY :HHH 

Fucking gold. :aj :ey


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## SUNDAY

I lost the world title to Randy Orton... i am the only one who can turn him heel.


----------



## Skins

haha why doesnt ziggler do the flair strut anymore ?


----------



## Callisto




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Medo

*The best thread in this forum history*


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Daiko




----------



## HiddenViolence

straightedge891 said:


> .


Lose the world title to Kane. Could be worse


----------



## XShadowYassoofX

I'm still waiting for dat nipple slip.


----------



## SUNDAY

XShadowYassoofX said:


> I'm still waiting for dat nipple slip.


Google is your friend.


----------



## virus21




----------



## HOJO

^ The 2nd one is not even funny :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## kieranwwe

Start a Tag Team with the Undertaker.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

Steal Shamoose's finisher.... fpalm


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Nafstem




----------



## CactusJamie

I tried to post a pic of a sign I made for Raw in '97 and Pillman grabbed it and took it in the ring. Since I can't post and apparently can't embed either, there is actually a link for it:

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7099/vlcsnap2011071015h45m59.jpg


----------



## SavageSloth

Get injured by Dolph Ziggler...... I guess I sell moves even better than him


----------



## chada75

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Where is this Cena today?


----------



## APEX

Birthday Game; Steal Randy Ortons finisher. YES!


----------



## Rvp20

Fortitude said:


> Birthday Game; Steal Randy Ortons finisher. YES!


*outta nowhere !!!!*


----------



## Rah

CactusJamie said:


> I tried to post a pic of a sign I made for Raw in '97 and Pillman grabbed it and took it in the ring. Since I can't post and apparently can't embed either, there is actually a link for it:


----------



## Jactis Cack




----------



## Wealdstone Raider

birthday game: Get injured by Hunico :fpalm I must be the worst jobber in history


----------



## Strongside




----------



## mobyomen

*gasp* Face John Cena at Wrestlemania. Not even I would want to see that match.


----------



## STEVALD

Spoiler: Nip Slip (NSFW)















:axel


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## buriedcompass

CactusJamie said:


> I tried to post a pic of a sign I made for Raw in '97 and Pillman grabbed it and took it in the ring. Since I can't post and apparently can't embed either, there is actually a link for it:
> 
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7099/vlcsnap2011071015h45m59.jpg


you, sir, are an american treasure.


----------



## buriedcompass

started a feud with antonio cesaro....de-e-e-e-cent.


----------



## Jimshine

disappointed that the last couple of pages of this topic are people responding to a lame facebook-style birthday game. 

Let's get back to daft pictures shall we?










p.s I formed a tag team with Mark Henry


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

straightedge891 said:


> Spoiler: Birthday Game


Lose the World heavyweight title to John Cena.

:vince2


----------



## Stadhart

Cyon said:


> This Brock Lesnar meme has some potential.


:lol:lol:lol

just going through this thread for the first time in ages and some of these are hilarious


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

beat John Cena for the WWE title :vince


----------



## xD7oom

Have a dance off with Undertaker, lol.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Stadhart

Strongside said:


>


a cross between :lmao and fpalm


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Strongside




----------



## cheese27

xD7oom said:


>


It's amazing how cena finds new ways to piss me off, even after stopping watching RAW.


----------



## creem

CripplerXFace said:


> Well she does have a strong chin. But I think she's hotter than Jar Jar.


:HHH :jpl


----------



## Rayfain

Can't all this "birthday game" crap be moved to another thread?


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Eulonzo

Rayfain said:


> Can't all this "birthday game" crap be moved to another thread?


Yeah, it's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone get the number on that truck?


----------



## #dealwithit

On the Birthday game, I'm starting a tag team with The Great Khali. I'd take that as he's the only guy around I'd look good in comparison to :


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## HOJO

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, it's annoying as fuck.


unk3


----------



## Eulonzo

straightedge891 said:


> unk3


This is the Funny Wrestling Pictures Thread, not the Funny Wrestling Text thread.


----------



## kendoo

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah, it's annoying as fuck.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## BigEvil2012

Strongside said:


>


Congratulations this is 999.999 repost of this gif, click on the link below to choose your award...


----------



## Strongside

BigEvil2012 said:


> Congratulations this is 999.999 repost of this gif, click on the link below to choose your award...



Oh, I'm sorry. I had no idea. You don't have to make a big deal out of it. Not that serious.


----------



## Strongside

anyways,


----------



## pochepiller

Still a good gif to me!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BigEvil2012 said:


> Congratulations this is 999.999 repost of this gif, click on the link below to choose your award...


So what you're basically saying is that we all should go through 600+ pages everytime we wanna send a picture to this thread to check if there is someone who already sent the same picture before us? Ain't nobody got time fo dat. 

I know that reposts are mildly annoying when you've seen them a gazillion times but it might be the first time for someone else they see it. Besides you can just ignore the pics and move on with your life.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## kendoo

Would love to see these guys in WWE in a few years


----------



## BigEvil2012

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So what you're basically saying is that we all should go through 600+ pages everytime we wanna send a picture to this thread to check if there is someone who already sent the same picture before us? Ain't nobody got time fo dat.
> 
> I know that reposts are mildly annoying when you've seen them a gazillion times but it might be the first time for someone else they see it. Besides you can just ignore the pics and move on with your life.


I was just joking, calm down...

^ that face was hilarious lol...


----------



## Brown Hippy

straightedge891 said:


> Eliminate Triple H at The Royal Rumble :yes :yes :yes


Cash in MITB against Randy Orton :datass


----------



## wkdsoul

Ithil said:


>


My fav. of the last lot, this needs sending to some of the roster on twitter..


----------



## xvampmanx

I lost the WHC to BROCK LESNER.


----------



## Jigsaw83

has this been posted yet?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

That metaphor gif is hilarious.


----------



## HHHbkDX

Birthday game: Eliminate John Cena from the Royal Rumble!

:mark:


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Twisted14

I beat Big Show in a ladder match, sweet.


----------



## ben_fletch

Beat brodus clay in a ladder match...


----------



## Mr Poifect

Attacked HHH with a chair.


----------



## Eulonzo

wrestle_champion said:


>


That lasted long.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dolph likes a hot chick in a school girl outfit? 10 points.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Jactis Cack

Face the Undertaker at Wrestlemania!


----------



## charlesxo

Jactis Cack said:


> Face the Undertaker at Wrestlemania!


Beat Khali in a ladder match


----------



## Eulonzo

:vince


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Masked Janos

Ok seriously stop with the (stoooopid!) birthday game. It's fucking annoying and wasn't funny in the first place.


----------



## nikola123

Masked Janos said:


> Ok seriously stop with the (stoooopid!) birthday game. It's fucking annoying and wasn't funny in the first place.


Steal Kanes finisher :vince


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Strongside

Attack Damien Sandow with a chair!


----------



## Damien




----------



## FingazMc

xD7oom said:


>


"I'd like to thank the Academy"

Fight club came straight to mind


----------



## Damien




----------



## Daiko




----------



## CurryKingDH

Its not a picture but I have no idea how i've only just seen this. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry with embarrassment


----------



## Damien




----------



## Cyon




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## BOBORBK

Cyon said:


>


So true.


----------



## ShadowCat

CurryKingDH said:


> Its not a picture but I have no idea how i've only just seen this. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry with embarrassment


This actually happened :shocked:


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Hawkke

ShadowCat said:


> This actually happened :shocked:


Yeah, I think it was Raw 1000? or Old School night, one of them special episodes recently


----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## sizor




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'm not even sure...just LOLed when I saw it.

:lmao I think Primo legit had no composure on the roster with the Divas... don't blame him tbh.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eulonzo

Cyon said:


>


Basically how everyone's acting. :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo

vampyr said:


> http://i.eho.st/pja6r9pn.jpg


:datass :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Eulonzo

JACK... LESNAR!!


----------



## Damien




----------



## MiRixG

vampyr said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That was perfect!


----------



## Hawkke

Eulonzo said:


> Basically how everyone's acting. :vince2


Not I, I am not the slightest bit excited he is stepping foot in a WWE ring again. Had enough of him the first time around.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jimshine

vampyr said:


>


Ziggler - This generations Mr. Perfect

... Curtis who? jk


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I have no doubt in my mind AJ wouldn't mind experimenting. Dolph doing what? SHOWING OFF of course.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## charlesxo

Eulonzo said:


>


seems familiar


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## chada75

vampyr said:


>


Bo Dallas has a face made to be struck by a Steel Chair.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Eulonzo

Mike Litoris said:


> seems familiar


You need it as your avatar again. :lol


----------



## charlesxo

Eulonzo said:


> You need it as your avatar again. :lol


But I like my new avatar


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## BigEvil2012

^ hahahaha thats so wrong but so funny...


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Black Jesus

Mike Litoris said:


>


:vince2


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## charlesxo

omg lesnar


----------



## Marcos 25063

YEP YEP YEP! WHAT IT DO? :lol:lol


----------



## charlesxo

Whipped this up, don't think it's too lame...


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo

and thus I found my new sig.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jimshine

vampyr said:


>


Man, AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan do not look good in this snap


----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo

Jimshine said:


> Man, AJ Lee and Daniel Bryan do not look good in this snap


----------



## Damien

Troll Cara


----------



## HOJO

You can't stop it :aj










Got dissed by Zack Ryder. OH GOD, NO. :sadpanda


----------



## Biast

Got yelled at by Triple H. fpalm 

Well, there goes my wrestling career.:buried


----------



## Damien

Hugged Cody

:cody2


----------



## arjwiz

Hugged Jericho
:jericho


----------



## Eulonzo

Chris Jericho's daughter wearing his attire. :lmao So fucking adorable.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

The caption was: Swerve of the night :lol

Also tag teamed with Dean Ambrose, BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD

EDIT: huh Wrestlingwithtext is back.


----------



## James1o1o

Mike Litoris said:


> Cena pinned clean at Payback


Except it was Bryan that got pinned. :no:



Arm-Bar1004 said:


> The caption was: Swerve of the night :lol


The ultimate heel turn. Shaking his hand.


----------



## Damien




----------



## nikola123

Get a present from Dean Ambrose


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Damien




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Damien




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## Flux

Better pass than :barry could ever do


----------



## Biast




----------



## Damien




----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Biast said:


>


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Strongside




----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


fake(not CM Punk tweet) but still :lmao


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Ziggler Mark

wrestlinggameguy said:


> fake(not CM Punk tweet) but still :lmao


um what? all of those tweets are legit, from verified accounts.


----------



## sizor

straightedge891 said:


> You can't stop it :aj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got dissed by Zack Ryder. OH GOD, NO. :sadpanda


tag team with daniel bryan...


----------



## METTY




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Hawkke

Win the tag titles with AJ!
:datass


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Damien




----------



## J.S.

JOPACHKA said:


>


That is awesome.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Strongside said:


>


Ladies and Gentlemen: Seth Rollins! He is damn awesome.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo

Got yelled at by Cody Rhodes


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Necramonium

I couldent stop laughing at his crap, notice how on youtube they disabled the ratings for the video so people won't down-thumb the shit out of it. X-D


----------



## Luchini




----------



## krai999

vintage triple h!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

wrestlinggameguy said:


> fake(not CM Punk tweet) but still :lmao


All of them are real tweets...


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## King Gimp

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Necramonium said:


> I couldent stop laughing at his crap, notice how on youtube they disabled the ratings for the video so people won't down-thumb the shit out of it. X-D


Not to defend the WWE, but I'm sure they knew exactly what was gonna happen if they kept the ratings enabled and/or the comments open. People were gonna hate on it to no end. :lmao I think they're biased against certain things that they post now, they allow comments on some videos now, but not all of them because they know some of them (especially the Cena stuff) is gonna be crapped on. So I don't blame them.

But that was pointless to upload, unless they just released this cereal, although this has been out for a while, I've seen it at my local Wal-Mart for a while now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That HHH/Kevin Nash gif has an amazing loop. :lmao

And the Punk/Zigg/Big E/AJ tweets :clap


----------



## Eulonzo

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Wouldn't be surprised if Dolph & AJ actually fuck.


----------



## NeyNey




----------



## kendoo

Some old funnyesh pics and one classic Dude Love gif


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Layla must be jealous of Naomi's booty 8*D


----------



## charlesxo

kendoo;[img said:


>


O_O please explain


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Damien




----------



## Damien




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## charlesxo

vampyr said:


>


That nape hair is nasty :jay


----------



## Damien




----------



## Necramonium

ahum WWE:


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Damien




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## CactusJamie

Necramonium said:


> ahum WWE:


It wasn't Randy or DDp, it was John Laurinaitis.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-laurinaitis-the-professional-wrestler/page/4


----------



## Damien




----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Layla must be jealous of Naomi's booty 8*D


Layla ain't got nothing to be jealous of. Her ass is ace


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO AT LAST PICTURE

:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DAMN


----------



## Yeah1993

I don't remember a spear sell that good and I am not kidding.


----------



## mellison24

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN


Ziggler teaching AJ some stuff in the bedroom


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Gn1212

mellison24 said:


> Ziggler teaching AJ some stuff in the bedroom


I always thought it was just kayfabe but I have seen some interviews and I'm pretty sure AJ received it. :hmm:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Sids_chickenleg

wrestle_champion said:


>


I sometimes smile or chuckle at these pics, but this one had me laughing.


----------



## Luchini

Gn1212 said:


> I always thought it was just kayfabe but I have seen some interviews and* I'm pretty sure AJ received it.* :hmm:


Don't forget Big D Wangston. Him and Ziggs definitely Tag Team on that.:cool2


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Damien




----------



## Luchini




----------



## charlesxo

Eulonzo said:


>


Has to spread more rep before giving it to Eulonzo :bryan2


----------



## Van Hammer

wrestle_champion said:


> Don't forget Big D Wangston. Him and Ziggs definitely Tag Team on that.:cool2


Jay Lethal hit it first...lol!


----------



## BigEvil2012

vampyr said:


>


hahaha...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Is it Chavo that sells that move extraordinarily bad?


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## kendoo




----------



## charlesxo

Funny Chris Hero interview


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

A wonderful 6 seconds of Petey Williams justifying the existence of Vine.

https://vine.co/v/huPzhqaVmpF


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Yeah1993 said:


> I don't remember a spear sell that good and I am not kidding.


then you dont remember these


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


LMAO!! That is hilarious! Can I use that in my signature?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> LMAO!! That is hilarious! Can I use that in my signature?


heh, I didn't make it, but I re sized it for sig, if you wanna use it. 



Spoiler


----------



## Damien




----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

swagger_ROCKS said:


> heh, I didn't make it, but I re sized it for sig, if you wanna use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cool that's fine.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Honey Bucket

wrestle_champion said:


>


This is ace. :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO

FredForeskinn said:


> Is it Chavo that sells that move extraordinarily bad?


It's actually Kid Kash's fault. His knees are supposed to be into Chavo's back, not to his side. Chavo couldn't catapult himself properly because of this.


----------



## STEVALD




----------



## Eclairal




----------



## chronoxiong

vampyr said:


>


That is so sexy. Continues to make me believe that Layla is a bi-sexual. Lol...


----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That TNA gif is priceless. Looks like one of those

"the fuck is this"

"the fuck was that"

pics


----------



## virus21

chronoxiong said:


> That is so sexy. Continues to make me believe that Layla is a bi-sexual. Lol...


Yes. Such possibilities


----------



## JackieLackey

:lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

Not a pic but................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejQFkSFDpn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Why have none of you showed this to me? Wrestling and Pokemon combined into one :3 my life is complete. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

brandiexoxo said:


> Not a pic but................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why have none of you showed this to me? Wrestling and Pokemon combined into one :3 my life is complete.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


wow this has completely changed my view of CZW...just amazing.


----------



## reyfan

Necramonium said:


> ahum WWE:


Johnny Ace looks different there.


----------



## charlesxo

reyfan said:


> Johnny Ace looks different there.


I heard yoga does wonders.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## charlesxo

Posted in another thread but still anyways...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^ his gimmick should literally be a troll just trolling. :lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

...


----------



## arjwiz

brandiexoxo said:


> Not a pic but................
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejQFkSFDpn8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Why have none of you showed this to me? Wrestling and Pokemon combined into one :3 my life is complete.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't know whether to laugh or cry, but this is the best comic video in the history of this thread. Beyond imagination. And that forehead slide at 2:18 is insanity.

:lol:lol:lmao:clap


----------



## BaBy FireFly

straightedge891 said:


> Eliminate Triple H at The Royal Rumble :yes :yes :yes


Looks like I am having a dance off with Daniel Bryan hahaha LOL


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## ZeDude

ssppeeddyy said:


> then you dont remember these


Don't forget


----------



## charlesxo

Found this made me sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Eulonzo

:vince3


----------



## charlesxo

Dat McMahon tan


----------



## Damien




----------



## Ziggler Mark

Cody Rhodes is really playing up this pedo gimmick...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Commitment


----------



## charlesxo

and I'm considering this to replace my sig.


----------



## TheVoiceless

LOL


----------



## charlesxo

This vid is just plain ridiculous


----------



## Strongside




----------



## charlesxo

Man Foley's one tough son of a bitch.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold




----------



## BigEvil2012

his hair reminded me off leonidas...


----------



## APEX

Not a funny picture, just one from Twitter. The Shield looking bulked up.


----------



## Damien




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## BigEvil2012

"look at that stinking smile on his face" rofl...


----------



## Bryan D.

BigEvil2012 said:


> "look at that stinking smile on his face" rofl...


Holy shit :lmao :lmao :lmao

"You son of a bitch. Do you realize what you have just done?"


----------



## Marcos 25063

Just LOL:


----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## DogSaget

Clobberin' said:


>


Best thing in this thread


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Silent Alarm

BigEvil2012 said:


> "look at that stinking smile on his face" rofl...


0:49 - 0:52, could not stop laughing.

"Do ya have no soul, ya son uvva bitch!"


----------



## virus21




----------



## charlesxo

and spoiler for MITB...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Damn, she's really heeling it up. lol


----------



## ~Humanity~

Mike Litoris said:


> This vid is just plain ridiculous


LOL dem fan reactions though xD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Some pics that I capped.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What the fuck is this?


----------



## TAR

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063

not a funny pic, but...


----------



## RyanPelley

The video in your sig is hilarious ^


----------



## HOJO

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

"CAUSE THAT'S WHAT I DO!!"


----------



## ssppeeddyy

straightedge891 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "CAUSE THAT'S WHAT I DO!!"


so, mark henry did steal from steiner


----------



## ArnoldTricky

This sign, from one of the most deadest of dead crowds in a while. lol


----------



## Big Wiggle

BigEvil2012 said:


> "look at that stinking smile on his face" rofl...


This is f'n brilliant. Spread it like wild fire.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Punkhead

*flog splash


















NAOMI!


----------



## charlesxo

TomasThunder619 said:


> NAOMI!


----------



## JasonCage

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Zeb hasn't quite mastered this technique yet


Kneel before Zeb


----------



## Bryan D.

That olympic ass.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## BIGFOOT

kendoo said:


>


Go on! Chase that cunt straight into traffic!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Black Jesus

straightedge891 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "CAUSE THAT'S WHAT I DO!!"


Fucking GOAT

:steiner2


----------



## Abstrakt

^^ lol the camera QUICKLY turned away after it showed that.
(whoops i meant the Cena has CLAP picture")


----------



## virus21




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Would frankly prefer to watch this for 5 minutes than the average Ryback match:


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Wrestlinfan35

How do graphics for WWE games get progressively worse?


----------



## Chismo




----------



## ATF




----------



## Damien




----------



## Honey Bucket

BigEvil2012 said:


> "look at that stinking smile on his face" rofl...


:lmao

Winning the thread.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Luchini

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> How do graphics for WWE games get progressively worse?


They made Ryback look even more like a rat and they made Booker look like Busta Rhymes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori




----------



## Nightingale

Lol at Zack face. xD


----------



## Sazer Ramon

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

@ The Punk/Cena $1.00 bet 

"Now, we can both get back on our tour buses"





And that is the first time I've liked anything about Ryder.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat ass :mark:


----------



## Luchini

Vex said:


> Lol at Zack face. xD


What I imagined him thinking.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Necramonium

Zack Ryder officially got buried:


----------



## Punkholic




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## JY57




----------



## Cyon

Necramonium said:


> Zack Ryder officially got buried:


From that same video:


----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Strongside




----------



## cheese27

Rob Van Back!


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## Strongside




----------



## MaxHoyland

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_k69Z7EPkQ


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## JLawls91




----------



## Strongside




----------



## kendoo

A classic r truth funny moment.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Damien




----------



## BornBad




----------



## Dean/Moxley

kendoo said:


>












Aftermath


----------



## BigEvil2012

kendoo said:


>


lol, can u give me link of that video?...


----------



## Londrick

BigEvil2012 said:


> lol, can u give me link of that video?...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## vault21




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Neil_totally

Spoiler: repost






kendoo said:


> A classic r truth funny moment.






that whole segment was great.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

But Jericho probably invented it. :side:


----------



## Gn1212

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


OMG! :lmao
Thanks for posting it. 
I'm saying it again Ziggler F*&*$# Aj Lee!


----------



## sizor

Mike Litoris said:


>


i MADE THIS:











MaxHoyland said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_k69Z7EPkQ


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Luchini

ssppeeddyy said:


>


What I was thinking when I saw this.


----------



## BigEvil2012

I laughed so hard on 0:18 when he said i did if for the rock...


----------



## Hawkke

Spoiler: Pictures, see bottom one for answer reference






wrestle_champion said:


>






Hogan works for TNA!


----------



## DippinLikeLipton

Mike Litoris said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## joshL

kendoo said:


> A classic r truth funny moment.


This moment was fucking stupid. All 3 of them are stupid.


----------



## charlesxo

Hawkke said:


> Hogan works for TNA!


This smh


----------



## joeycalz

Strongside said:


>


I just spit water all over my laptop screen. Best GIF of all-time. Me and my friends (all of them who don't even watch wrestling anymore) do this ALL THE TIME.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## YamchaRocks

Not funny, but a serious contender for the most epic The Shield fan art.


----------



## Biast




----------



## Jimshine

First he mentions the thrill of kicking Bishop Brennan up the arse, and now this!
SheamusLAD


----------



## cheese27

The infamous crotchgate.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## BarneyArmy

Rvp20 said:


>


Does anyone have a source/video for this please.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

@BarneyArmy


----------



## xvampmanx

only this man deserves this page number.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Thanks @ssppeeddyy


----------



## EternalFlameFilms

the most hilarious new stone cold et video lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcm7XbxRQJk


----------



## vault21

xvampmanx said:


> only this man deserves this page number.


What does Vince have to do with number 267?


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Jimshine

Brother None said:


> What does Vince have to do with number 267?


666 you donut


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Punkholic




----------



## HOJO

Punkholic said:


>


TWEEERK TEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAM!!! :drake1


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Al Borland

LET DA PIGEONS LOOOSE


----------



## Strongside




----------



## BIGFOOT

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Why the fuck does Jericho have a huge tribal tattoo on his right arm?


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Strongside




----------



## SonoShion

Can anyone post the gif of Henry doing the puppets with this hand on RAW? Rep you.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Brye

Biast said:


>


Heh, I made this gif years ago.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

SonoShion said:


> Can anyone post the gif of Henry doing the puppets with this hand on RAW? Rep you.


Better be one of your good reps, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## kendoo

No puppet gifs but found these badbays


----------



## wAnxTa

Strongside said:


>


Fucking Cena :lol


----------



## kendoo

A singles match


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## sizor

WHINY CUNT said:


>


He Who Must Not Be Named


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Luchini

ShowStopper '97 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SonoShion

adrian_zombo said:


> Better be one of your good reps, if ya know what I mean.


Thanks brother. Can't rep you atm but there's some nice surprise in your inbox.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

For anyone wondering, next time SonoShion requests a gif or image of anything, GET THAT GIF OR IMAGE. 

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Punkholic




----------



## Luchini




----------



## nikola123

adrian_zombo said:


> For anyone wondering, next time SonoShion requests a gif or image of anything, GET THAT GIF OR IMAGE.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.


I must know what you got in your inbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



please :hayden


----------



## HOJO

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Cena's new gimmick :drake1 :cena4


----------



## xD7oom

^
Fucking racist.


----------



## HOJO

xD7oom said:


> ^
> Fucking racist.


I'm pretty sure you can pick your own yearbook quotes under your photo. It's pretty clever on her part


----------



## kendoo




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## HOJO

^
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## vault21

xD7oom said:


> ^
> Fucking racist.


She's racist towards herself?


----------



## xD7oom

^ Really? i thought this was photoshopped.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## ZeDude

xD7oom said:


> ^ Really? i thought this was photoshopped.
> smackdown gif


How did you get this already??


----------



## Xander45

adrian_zombo said:


> For anyone wondering, next time SonoShion requests a gif or image of anything, GET THAT GIF OR IMAGE.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.












Intriguing...


----------



## jackbhoy

kendoo said:


>


I can just imagine him saying "Now hold a minute there playa!"


----------



## vault21

:steiner2


----------



## buriedcompass

i thought that was double j for a second...


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmfaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao


----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo

Classic Stone Cold gif


----------



## ssppeeddyy

dolph remembers jeff jarett ? 










cena at 18 or pchoped ?


----------



## geraldinhio

Don't know why I found this funny to be honest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## PacoAwesome

Kaityln is sexy as hell dressed as Vickie.


----------



## krai999

.


----------



## Holborn




----------



## Hawkke

Holborn said:


>


realism at it's finest!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Jesus Christ. If I ever saw that in a game...:lmao getting my money back ASAP.


----------



## vault21

PacoAwesome said:


> Kaityln is sexy as hell dressed as Vickie.


Kaitlyn is sexy dressed as anything.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Mr Poifect

Hahaha, the paperclip Randy Orton one killed me...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35




----------



## Daiko

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>





kendoo said:


>


The two greatest things I have ever seen.


----------



## SonoShion




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## kendoo




----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## Bryan D.

Wrestlinfan35 said:


>


Damn, he looks like Messi.


----------



## batberg




----------



## kendoo

lol at the fans faces in the Doink gifs


----------



## charlesxo

NOW...

...THEN...


----------



## kendoo

Some good Ricardooo gifs


----------



## Mr Poifect

Bryan D. said:


> Damn, he looks like Messi.


More like Ribery.


----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## Bo Wyatt

^scary


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## BornBad




----------



## SUNDAY

4hisdamnself said:


>


Actually that's a roast of Zakk Wylde.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

looooooooool


----------



## Damien




----------



## HOJO

Preview of the Impact tapings for 7/4 and 7/11
http://instagram.com/p/bKi6cMtY1s/
:daniels :daniels :daniels :daniels :daniels


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## charlesxo

newLEGACYinc FTW


----------



## Dr. Jones

vampyr said:


>


:lmao Never gonna be the top face, not with that one


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

Mike Litoris said:


> newLEGACYinc FTW


Love these guys; best subscription I've made on Youtube. 

However this is their funniest video imo


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## Daiko

Posted these in the NXT Thread, but here they are again.. 








- _The Bock_







- _Mick Boley_







- _The Bo there is, the Bo there was and the Bo there ever will be!_







- _The Bostopper! The Icon! The Main Event!_


----------



## charlesxo

Bo Dallas is the scariest motherfucker alive.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

The Ratman said:


>


----------



## Punkhead

Speaking of Bo Dallas:


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: Stretchy


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

:HHH2


----------



## Damien




----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Damien




----------



## Bullydully




----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Mike Litoris said:


>


That one is good :.


----------



## Luchini

TomasThunder619 said:


> Speaking of Bo Dallas:


The Bo-lla twins.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh

vampyr said:


>


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Damien




----------



## Neil_totally

Spoiler: repost






vampyr said:


>





Is this from one of the games?


----------



## reyfan

it's from KotR, 2001


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Teddy Long and Da Undataka


----------



## Luchini




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Damien




----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh




----------



## D-Bry is Fly

connormurphy13 said:


>


:lmao great.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Ric Flair on Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## Markellobobrito

connormurphy13 said:


>


Lmao!!!!!!!!!
This one gets the cookie. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

Probably a re-post but anyway


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Just made it


----------



## Daiko

Oddest thing I've ever read.. Ever..


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@Daiko

I'm assuming that's from the confessions thing. I've read some AJ ones, and damn are some people creative. If I made one about Karla or AJ I would probably be banned from tumblr...or the internet in general... . . .


























AJ has become a better heel than Dolph ever was. :lol


----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> @Daiko
> 
> I'm assuming that's from the confessions thing. I've read some AJ ones, and damn are some people creative. If I made one about Karla or AJ I would probably be banned from tumblr...or the internet in general... . . .


:lol Yeah, it is.. Fucking odd place, but it's a great laugh reading through some of it.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

First and third are :lol I'm quite shocked JTG is still on the roster tbh. But wouldn't doubt for a second that he's one of those gems like Henry. And remember that awkward/dreadful segment before the royal rumble by Cena when he started acting weird with the crowd and pretty much insulted the (i thing) fat dude in the front row? That's what immediately came to mind on that first pic for some reason.

lol edit: @Daiko


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Daiko

swagger_ROCKS said:


> First and third are :lol I'm quite shocked JTG is still on the roster tbh. But wouldn't doubt for a second that he's one of those gems like Henry. And remember that awkward/dreadful segment before the royal rumble by Cena when he started acting weird with the crowd and pretty much insulted the (i thing) fat dude in the front row? That's what immediately came to mind on that first pic for some reason.
> 
> lol edit: @Daiko


I'm shocked that JTG hasn't gone apeshit and ran into the middle of the ring on RAW just to get a bit of screentime, but then again, it must be nice to sit around doing pretty much sweet fuck all and getting payed good money for it. 

No idea. I tend to zone out whenever Cena is on the screen and count Renee's..


----------



## charlesxo

Daiko said:


> :lol Yeah, it is.. Fucking odd place, but it's a great laugh reading through some of it.


----------



## Daiko

> * Do not quote pictures to comment on them. There's no need for this and it just results in pictures appearing again and again.


First post in this thread. If you can't check back for something, I won't either.


----------



## BigEvil2012

hahahaha look at Kane...


----------



## SUNDAY

Daiko said:


> First post in this thread. If you can't check back for something, I won't either.


To be fair though some people don't even look back 5pages.


----------



## Daiko

Exactly my point. Why should I go through 6000+ posts in this thread and more in the last just to make sure a picture isn't a repost.


----------



## SUNDAY

Daiko said:


> Exactly my point. Why should I go through 6000+ posts in this thread and more in the last just to make sure a picture isn't a repost.


I'm not saying it in terms of you, just in a general rule look back 5 or so pages if you don't see it post it. Thats my rule of thumb.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Neil_totally

reyfan said:


> it's from KotR, 2001


I thought it all went down on the other side of the glass though? I'ma go and watch it now..

Edit: you are correct.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Al Borland

he thinks jericho is the admin heh.... heh...


----------



## charlesxo

I got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Damien




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Funny Wrestling Pictures BO Edition


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: He's coming


----------



## SUNDAY

Have my old sigpic.


----------



## HiddenViolence

^^^^ 

Somebody needs to Bo that up.


----------



## SUNDAY

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Somebody needs to Bo that up.


Ill get right on it.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Bryan D.

Bonation. Oh crap.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Bryan D. said:


> Bonation. Oh crap.


WWE Boniverse 

:vince


----------



## charlesxo

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> WWE Boniverse
> 
> :vince


The nBo unk2


----------



## kendoo

Jake the Bosnake


----------



## HiddenViolence

Unhappy Bo


----------



## SUNDAY

*IT IS TIME!*


----------



## James1o1o

Daiko said:


>


He would turn heel.










Sorry...I meant he would do a BoTurn.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## HiddenViolence

fpalm


----------



## kendoo

Pauly Bo D :lol


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

For the benefit of those with flash photography, Bo and Bo will pose for 5 seconds only!


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

All I know is that Bo Dallas will be the best heel for years to come with the amount of hate he gets


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Be careful what ya'll joke about. It just might happen.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Oh god what has happened here!


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Bo Dallas after he goes 30-0 at WM...


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

He will begin to aBOlish everything on NXT.









I bet Vince is loving this hate :vince2


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## sizor

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> fpalm


agree
nevertheless- his finisher sucks!!!


----------



## SUNDAY

sizor said:


> agree
> nevertheless- his finisher sucks!!!





> * Do not quote pictures to comment on them. There's no need for this and it just results in pictures appearing again and again.


.


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## MikeTO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I have nightmares because all of those Bo pictures...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas ?

Just wait for Monday Night Raw starring Bo Dallas.


----------



## Medo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

*What's the deal with Dallas ? *


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

edit: k.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Medo said:


> *What's the deal with Dallas ? *


I have bo idea :lol


----------



## James1o1o

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

This is not photoshopped in anyway. Seriously.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

No it is not.


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



RyanPelley said:


> Spoiler: Picture


This was posted two pages ago...


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The amount of Bo Dallas in this thread is too damn high.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Not sure these have been posted, but......


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



SUNDAY said:


> This was posted two pages ago...


Hey, I'm really sorry... I just didn't mean to.


----------



## Markellobobrito

kendoo said:


> I have bo idea :lol


Lmao.... lmBO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## El Barto

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Boink the Clown


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ATF

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Watch out we got a badass over here.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Alex

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

It's about time Bo got the recognition he deserves, well done posters in this thread.

Long live the Bo.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Papa Shan-Bo


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ATF

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Somebody's gotta do *BO*rk Laser :HHH2


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The Bo Train












ATF said:


> Somebody's gotta do *BO*rk Laser :HHH2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Bombastic Bo and Bodacious Bort.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The Bo Show or Bodre The Giant?


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ATF said:


> Somebody's gotta do *BO*rk Laser :HHH2


Here BOmes the pain.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The BOast. :lol


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


> The Bo Show or Bodre The Giant?










- Bodre








- The Big Bo








- The Big Valboski


----------



## ATF

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Randy BOrton, Dean AmBOse, Wade BOrrett, the BO is everywhere. Even in you.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The thread title :lol


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Cena and Sin Cara made me lol


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Mark Angelosetti


----------



## ATF

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

What about *RyBOck*?


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Bo Selecta


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Stop putting Dallas over WF.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

What the hell is this thread man I'm scarred for life man :batista3


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



SonoShion said:


> Stop putting Dallas over WF.


I can't help it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## froot..

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Enough with the Bo Dallas shit. It's not cool anymore... actually is very annyoing.

This thread has become shit with these over posted Bo Dallas pictures.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



froot said:


> Enough with the Bo Dallas shit. It's not cool anymore... actually is very annyoing.
> 
> This thread has become shit with these over posted Bo Dallas pictures.


This.

What's going on here is just un-Boleivable.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I know its getting old but, I strongly feel the best had yet to be delivered...

I present to you, *H Bo K*:


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










:vince4


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Rollins dressed as a hot dog. So that's what he does outside the ring...


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



The Man in Black said:


> I know its getting old but, I strongly feel the best had yet to be delivered...
> 
> I present to you, *H Bo K*:


That is just the physical manifestation of the concept of 'nice body shame about the face' is what that is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The Bo Dallas phenomenon is getting quite out of hand

He's like the Tim Tebow of professional wrestling


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11h7py_raw-10-07-02-backstage-worker-is-my-hero_fun#.UdNw7PnVDoI


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Chick can move her body. lol


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Stealing dance moves #ScumbagSheamus


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



froot said:


> Enough with the Bo Dallas shit. It's not cool anymore... actually is very annyoing.
> 
> This thread has become shit with these over posted Bo Dallas pictures.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Ah that'll never not be funny...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



wrestle_champion said:


>











Talking about scary things, huh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Legit LOLed when Sheamus did that on RAW. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Ah that'll never not be funny...


It's just not complete without the aftermath though..


----------



## Nafstem

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Jamazing

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Someone make BOlly Ray


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Legit LOLed when Sheamus did that on RAW. :lmao


I missed that part. :cuss:

Lol. He is such a goof. I love him but things like this are why he deserves to get beaten.

And I'll be right there to hit him with the whip....

:angel


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## hitmanclarke

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

God, this thread has gone to shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



hitmanclarke said:


> God, this thread has gone to shit.


I find it ironic that you have a picture of Big Show taking a shit in your signature


----------



## AJLeeFanForever

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Markellobobrito

Somebody call bodus clay


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Markellobobrito said:


> Somebody call bodus clay


Somebody call this guy and tell him its "Funny Wrestling *Pictures*".


----------



## SavageSloth

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I made this one quickly. Had to be done:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I think this Bo Dallas picture thing has somehow managed to make me dislike the guy even more then I already did ...

Didn't think that was possible. :hmm:


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## WWE Attitude

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ O_O Nightmares.....


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> The Bo Dallas phenomenon is getting quite out of hand
> 
> He's like the Tim Te-Bo of professional wrestling


Fixed for you.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Bo is reading this forum and laughing his ass off, he thinks people really like him lol...


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BigEvil2012 said:


> Bo is reading this forum and laughing his ass off, he thinks people really like him lol...


:lol


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



WWE Attitude said:


>


BOtalia.

Wait I have more that someone should make:

TripBO H

BO-dy Rhodes

BOdaus Clay

AlBOto Del Rio

The Big BO

Chris JeriBO

Curtis AxBO

David BOtunga

Dean AmBOse

FandanBO

Rey MysteriBO

BOman Reigns

Titus BO'Neil

OK I'm done.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I can't believe you people forgot American BOdass / BOg Evil...


----------



## xCipher00x

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

It's FAAAAN DAAAAAN BOH!


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

You guys are really overkilling it with the Bo Dallas jokes.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## xCipher00x

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Like A Boss said:


> You guys are really *bo*-verkilling it with the Bo Dallas jokes.


Fixed


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Like A Boss said:


> You guys are really overkilling it with the Bo Dallas jokes.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



RODGERS' UNDER 12s said:


> Legit LOLed when Sheamus did that on RAW. :lmao


I think it was his best face moment. Still, would've been funny if heel.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

*BO*swoggle?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


















:lol at Foley's shirt from when he was in ECW.


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

You people do know that Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt are brothers, right? :troll


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



HHHGame78 said:


> You people do know that Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt are brothers, right?


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



HHHGame78 said:


> You people do know that Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt are brothers, right?


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



HHHGame78 said:


> You people do know that Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt are brothers, right?


:StephenA


----------



## Paul Rudd

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



joaosilvawwe said:


> BOgeyman.
> 
> If you can't beath them...


BOgeyman is more scarier then the Bogeyman.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Bastion BOoger


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ Kane looks much better when he is bald, It's weird to see him with hair...


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



HHHGame78 said:


> You people do know that Bo Dallas and Bray Wyatt are brothers, right? :troll


 I actually did not know this.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BigEvil2012 said:


> ^ Kane looks much better when he is bald, It's weird to see him with hair...


For me it's the exact opposite, it's weird seeing him bald. At least when he first shaved his head. I loved his look 07-03.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Holy shit, is Vince Vaughn that tall or is Kane's height that grossly exaggerated?


----------



## redban

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Kane is 6'7 and Vaughn is 6'5.

I remember Vaughn was bigger than The Rock in "Be Cool."


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



The Enforcer said:


> Holy shit, is Vince Vaughn that tall or is Kane's height that grossly exaggerated?


A bit of both. I think Kane is between 6'8 and 6'9. So a good deal away fro the 7 feet he's billed as. No idea how tall Vince Vaughn is, but judging on that picture he's about 6'7.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Ladies and gentleman, i present to you, SaBO.


----------



## Rah

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Vince Vaughn is 6'5".


----------



## Markellobobrito

Bryan D. said:


> Ladies and gentleman, i present to you, SaBO.


Jajjajajajajajajja
You get the cookie



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xCipher00x

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Nation of Dallas.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## elitevideos

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

xCipher00x 

NO NO NO!!!

That's a Samoa Bo if I ever I did have saw one, for shame sir FOR SHAME!!!

Seriously though arent you guys tired of doing these Bo Dallas bollox it's supposed to be funny this stopped being funny about well 90% of the Bo's ago.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


3 things about this:

1. Love the NXT belt the fan made.
2. Tiny CM Punk.
3. No matter the race, Bray Wyatt = creepy.


----------



## TT BOY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Really funny! Bu he preferred Eric Rowan instead of Luke Harper?


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


The Asian Big E Langston. :lol


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## JLawls91

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## TT BOY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Bully Ray is the best!


----------



## Y2JFAN811

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

The cena one looks like Kim Jong Un


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*






Idk why but I laughed so hard when I saw Undertaker sitting at table dressed like that...


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

We need a sex god Daniel Bryan gimmick.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



elitevideos said:


> xCipher00x
> 
> NO NO NO!!!
> 
> That's a Samoa Bo if I ever I did have saw one, for shame sir FOR SHAME!!!
> 
> *Seriously though arent you guys tired of doing these Bo Dallas bollox it's supposed to be funny this stopped being funny about well 90% of the Bo's ago.*



You've missed the point.


----------



## vault21

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## JimmyYawz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

BO.........LDUST


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## SaleemGub

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I guess it's more to get used to the 'WWE way'


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


Holy shit. Ziggler dude went all out with his boots and knee pads.


----------



## SaleemGub

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Is that Mickie James?


Lita and The Kat.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


Greatest picture ever. Repped.


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Damn, I'm gone for a week and this whole thread turns BOnkers again, and I missed it  even a title change, well, guess it's time for these again:

Bobo B. Ware









Samoa Bo









The Punjabi Playbo









Nature Bo









Do you Bo who I am?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



JEKingOfKings said:


> Is that Mickie James?


No it's Jeff Hardy.


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










DZ rocking AJ's shirt. :lol


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Tyrion Lannister said:


>


went direct to main roster without any time in developmental


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Need some more Bo!


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I'd kill to have a video of Asian Ziggy gyrating his hips.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Tyrion Lannister said:


>


Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins benefited hugely from their time in developmental. Rollins in particularly would have done very poorly indeed had he gone from ROH to Monday Night RAW. This is a complaint I really don't get.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


:lmao at The Wyatt Family.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Youtube can be a son of a bitch sometimes.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## J.S.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Clem said:


>


I hope this is a good photoshop.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Barack BO-bama


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ATF

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Perfect.Insanity

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^
Punk with a Cena t-shirt since young age


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> ^
> Punk with a Cena t-shirt since young age


:ti


----------



## Biast

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


Jericho vs Ryback Sr/ Goldberg Jr :lmao


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



E N F O R C E R said:


> Barack BO-bama


:clap Anyone made The Big Bo yet? We need more BO!


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Markellobobrito

Some body call Bo-dus clay moma


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Where is *BO*rk Laser?


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*






This is hilarious...


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Rhyno's got the Gore, Bo Dallas's got the BOre...


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


That face deserves a real Roman Reigns superman punch. The Miz makes Cena likable.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Dan-BO Bryan


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kregnaz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

This isn't particularly funny but it is cool as hell


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Getting dizzy watching this


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Biast said:


>


He looks about as ripped as the real Punk.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I too hope that Bo Dallas pic with him beside the what I assume is a girl at a family party is photoshopped.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## syrusriddick

KO Bossy said:


> He looks about as ripped as the real Punk.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Looks more like Austin Aries to me for some reason than punk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


Because of the usual WWE, that end up leading to nowhere. I at least thought it would lead to a Kofi-Antonio feud.


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Heres a couple of Brodus Clay










From a capcom arcade game lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Something out of a bad reference.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^^^
Punk making her humble unk


----------



## Austin-316

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










and this was probably already posted but here you go










:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Vintage Punk :cole3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

prick. :lmao

Man, Shane O Mac really didn't give a shit about the safety of his own body/possibly his life, didn't he? :lmao


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



RODGERS' UNDER 12s said:


> prick. :lmao
> 
> Man, Shane O Mac really didn't give a shit about the safety of his own body/possibly his life, didn't he? :lmao


Lol no he certainly didn't, I think he felt like he had to prove something by doing all those stunts.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


Classic ROH 5 stars:ti match


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

That Benoit gif is just asking to be captioned :lol


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I don't know if this is old or new but the last gif is great


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



straightedge891 said:


> ^^^
> Punk making her humble unk


:lmao

best possible caption


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I laughed so hard at the Benoit's gifs on this page. The first one needs to be resized to smaller and used as an facepalm emoticon.


ps: check out the previous page for it, because i just opened a new one..


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Sazer Ramon

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


> Jericho vs Ryback Sr/ Goldberg Jr :lmao


The 4th Coming of Jericho Vs. The 2nd Coming of Goldberg


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


"Kurt, you got some 'splainin to do..."



Mozza said:


>


Well, that's incredibly creepy.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


In B4 Daniel hits a dropkick :aries


----------



## World Champion X

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Cleavage said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Mozza said:


>


Yuck.... She might as well come out and say $100 to fuck me.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Sunny forgot to mention that for $200 she'll give you hepatitis.

Seriously, how sad and pathetic to you have to be to A) whore yourself out in such a laughable manner and B) actually pay for it if you're a fan?


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*









:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*









bo's relative


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



The Enforcer said:


> Sunny forgot to mention that for $200 she'll give you hepatitis.
> 
> Seriously, how sad and pathetic to you have to be to A) whore yourself out in such a laughable manner and B) actually pay for it if you're a fan?


I'll bet this dude is all over the offer:


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ the fuck, seriously his face is disturbing...


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BigEvil2012 said:


> ^ the fuck, seriously his face is disturbing...


I am not usually one to say it, but yeah, good grief that is just one that makes ya feel uncomfortable on the inside.. I bet Christi was probably praying she woke up the next morning in her own bed and not a basement somewhere in Arkansas..

Some people really just need to stay out of their mom's make up drawer..


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



The Enforcer said:


> Sunny forgot to mention that for $200 she'll give you hepatitis.
> 
> Seriously, how sad and pathetic to you have to be to A) whore yourself out in such a laughable manner and B) actually pay for it if you're a fan?


she's gotta support her coke habit somehow i guess.....sad thing is, a lot of sad sad people are gonna fork over the cash.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



RyanPelley said:


> I'll bet this dude is all over the offer:


:hmm:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Shit, I wonder what Sunny is offering if you buy it pre-sale :/


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BigEvil2012 said:


> ^ the fuck, seriously his face is disturbing...





Hawkke said:


> I am not usually one to say it, but yeah, good grief that is just one that makes ya feel uncomfortable on the inside.. I bet Christi was probably praying she woke up the next morning in her own bed and not a basement somewhere in Arkansas..
> 
> Some people really just need to stay out of their mom's make up drawer..


LOL @ both. I used to see this guy pop up all over Facebook, by tagging Tessmacher in hundreds of pictures just like that. He has a shit load of self pics in Sting makeup that are just molest-level creepy. But anyway, love Lance Storm, but:


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ From which RAW is that? Can i get a link or something?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> ^ From which RAW is that? Can i get a link or something?


It was in the run up to Wrestlemania 17 I don't know which Raw it was but here's the promo vid and it's in that.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4lfly_wrestlemania-17-vince-vs-shane-mcma_sport#.Uds8yfnDnGc


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Video I just made, I dont know how to use After Effect so it doesnt look how I wanted lol...


----------



## hitmanclarke

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^^^ 
:dazzler


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

somebody needs to post Fandango getting knocked out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



[email protected] said:


> somebody needs to post Fandango getting knocked out.












These guys were amazing together in that seg, can't wait to see what they do on SD. :lmao

Someone needs to call Fandango a Pokemon for always saying his name.


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> These guys were amazing together in that seg, can't wait to see what they do on SD. :lmao
> *
> Someone needs to call Fandango a Pokemon for always saying his name*.


LOL THIS!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

























AJ keeps selling that spear like that and Vince will make it a regular thing. :lol


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



hitmanclarke said:


>


Its too small for me to read the red squares.. What am I missing?


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

I think it's something to do with TNA.

I believe it says TNA on RVD's shirt.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



RyanPelley said:


>


I was saying Bo-urns


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ :lmao


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ LOL! Jericho is so cool dude.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

















I'm sure this has been posted a million times but it has to be one of the greatest things to ever happen.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## froot..

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Mozza said:


>


oh Sunny, I don't care if you have ruined yourself beyond any chance of ever being as hot as you once were...


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


He has alot of grey in his beard for someone who is 29.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ no fucking way.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


>


Vince must change his entrance theme to this and incorporate his dancing into his strut.


----------



## Van Hammer

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Takertheman said:


>


good, cause for a minute there i thought i was seeing shit last night...lol!!!


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> These guys were amazing together in that seg, can't wait to see what they do on SD. :lmao
> 
> Someone needs to call Fandango a Pokemon for always saying his name.


This segment made Barrett look stronger than his last IC title run did.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

This is so 90's :lol





also


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^marking out at your avy & sig :mark: (repped too much in the last 24 hours however)


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*









Triple H in the back, GOAT


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


this^ 



tommo010 said:


>


this^


[email protected] said:


>


Funniest thing posted on this thread on the last month^


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## goymer

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



xD7oom said:


> ...
> Triple H in the back, GOAT


Glad I'm not the only one who spotted that! Repped


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


> Oh god what has happened here!


Which raw is that from?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Cleavage said:


>


Reversed Shockmaster?


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



xD7oom said:


> Triple H in the back, GOAT


I have been laughing out loud at this. Trips man, just Trips. What a guy.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Jimshine said:


> I have been laughing out loud at this. Trips man, just Trips. What a guy.


I didn't notice that while I was watching live. Gold. :lmao


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



xD7oom said:


> Triple H in the back, GOAT


Brad Maddox noticed it. You could see it on his face.


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*






*VADER :mark:*


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ I'm Arab and i hate myself for this idiot asking this question. Thanks you Vader : D.


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Taker is such a professional. I haven't seen that video before, thanks for posting. 

Vader such a badass :mark: Reading up on it a little bit, was it true that Vader was actually then held in Kuwait for 3 days after this?


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

*Nah, he was fined though.*


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Fair play, I always liked Vader. Preferred his Japan and WCW stuff though to his WWE run. This just makes me like him even more. Did anyone ever see a clip of Hogan Knows Best where some personal trainer for his then wife said to Hogan that wrestling is so fake and Hogan went fucking nuts. Funny as shit.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*






****** :meltzer*


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Flux

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










Laughed when i saw this, so I decided to make it in to a GIF. First one i've ever made


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

My new sig:


----------



## SUNDAY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## FingazMc

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Bryan D. said:


>


Haha lol'd @ that


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^^^ Haha me too. That is pure gold!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ChromeMan said:


> My new sig:


Amazing! Repped!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

*Spot the differences:















*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## White

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

That Sting and Wyatt one is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



CRIMSON said:


> *VADER :mark:*


I would rep you for that but it seems I alreayd have 

Still I remember when this happened as WWE even mentioned it on Raw once, I also like how laid back Undertaker is through the whole thing, even when Vader snaps he just chilling in his seat:lol


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



CRIMSON said:


>


i was thinking on this


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

That is an outstanding photo of HIAC97.

I remember seeing a photo of Mankind/Taker HIAC from a camera above with Taker standing on top of the cell with Foley knocked out after being chokeslammed through it. Anyone find it?


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Berbz said:


> That is an outstanding photo of HIAC97.
> 
> I remember seeing a photo of Mankind/Taker HIAC from a camera above with Taker standing on top of the cell with Foley knocked out after being chokeslammed through it. Anyone find it?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKny0KW4ODM


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*













:bully4 :jeff1 :daniels


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Not seen this posted, it's good to see teams actually having a laugh.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Holy shit, that GIF of Cody Rhodes and the lip gloss is fucking disturbing.

And quite gay, at that.


----------



## virus21

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


MY SIG


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










:lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BigEvil2012 said:


>


:lmao


HankHill_85 said:


> Holy shit, that GIF of Cody Rhodes and the lip gloss is fucking disturbing.
> 
> And quite gay, at that.


At first I was like :hmm: wonder who that chick is...
then,


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## $in Cara

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

JBL Brother


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


>


So which one is daniel GOAT banging? left or right?


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Berbz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



wrestle_champion said:


>


From Cena to Triple H.

Vinces wet dream.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



cheese27 said:


> So which one is daniel GOAT banging? left or right?


*He's banging the one with LEGIT boobs.
On the other hand, Phony bangs the one with Fake Boobs*


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Strongside

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Spoiler: The best one on the previous page. No wait the only actual good one on the last page.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

a blond paul bearer


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## ZeDude

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

AJ is truly the goat spear seller.


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



cheese27 said:


> So which one is daniel GOAT banging? left or right?


doese it matter?


----------



## mkh

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

am i the only one or does brad maddox toataly look like rob stark from game of thrones


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



mkh said:


> am i the only one or does brad maddox toataly look like rob stark from game of thrones


Kinda, I guess.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ellthom said:


>


Wow...that's really pathetic
Edit: I screwed up the quoting thing. I meant to say what she is doing is pathetic


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ZeDude said:


> AJ is truly the goat spear seller.


i can only imagine the spears she sells from Dolph :ziggler3


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



SoupBro said:


> i can only imagine the spears she sells from Dolph :ziggler3


/thread + rep


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



















I don't know which sell was better. That's some good selling from AJ though!


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Someone should photoshop Ryback's face to the Peter Griffen GIF when he falls and sits on the sidewalk going "thhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhh" for like 2 straight minuets, since a person who can do that is obviously awesome, and way cooler than me.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*




























Defeated Rey Mysterio unk2


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


> *image*
> 
> Defeated Rey Mysterio unk2


KOed by :ambrose Dean Ambrose :ambrose2..


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Fuck. Please not the birthday game again.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

CM Punk can swim.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Totally agree SonoShion


----------



## chada75

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



xD7oom said:


>


:hmm:, Sin Cara sure did Bulked up pretty quick.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



chada75 said:


> :hmm:, Sin Cara sure did Bulked up pretty quick.


I see what u did there !!!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BBoiz94 said:


> KOed by :ambrose Dean Ambrose :ambrose2..



Dude...Same thing  Now,don't tell me you are born 1994 too


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

won the WWE title of The Rock..fuck yeah!


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

So Ziggler is Suicide... I mean botch Sin Cara.


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Won wwe title from triple H. no doubt i will be burried in the next ppv.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










http://www.kayfabenews.com/two-hour-raw-recap-interrupted-by-smackdown-match/


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ShowStopper '97 said:


>


Haha that is awesome :lmao.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## krai999

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



wrestlinggameguy said:


>


and this is why ladies and gentlemen they disable comments on youtube


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## APEX

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

probably the only time I'll ever mark for Sin Cara :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Defeated Rey Mysterio


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Spoiler: I'll always love this moment.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## DaftFox

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Can't stop laughing at that Dolph/Cara gif.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VJgdgxEAbc

Oh Maffew you have surpassed yourself this time with this Botchamania ending. :lmao


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Lol Zigg Cara


----------



## YamchaRocks

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










I apologize if someone finds this disturbing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VJgdgxEAbc
> 
> Oh Maffew you have surpassed yourself this time with this Botchamania ending. :lmao


Its a pretty good ending, but IMO it doesn't anywhere come close to touching the GOAT Botchamania ending-the Ace Team.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



KO Bossy said:


> Its a pretty good ending, but IMO it doesn't anywhere come close to touching the GOAT Botchamania ending-the Ace Team.


pretty much this...
wwe - the office is the 2nd best


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ But can Cena lift him? unk2


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



WHINY CUNT said:


> [/IMG]


Hell, there's times Cole don't remember two weeks ago, let alone years!


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Spending my *300th* post ... right here ... in this very ring thread.


----------



## Legion Of Hell

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



KO Bossy said:


> Its a pretty good ending, but IMO it doesn't anywhere come close to touching the GOAT Botchamania ending-the Ace Team.


That is brilliant. 

Though Maffew mixing Kevin Nash and LOTR was brilliant. :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l20KNuWEuk


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



krai999 said:


> and this is why ladies and gentlemen they disable comments on youtube


And when they're not disabled, they have to be enabled. Meaning somebody working for WWE saw that comment and allowed it to appear.

EDIT: Oh, I wasn't aware that WWE actually allows all comments now.


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Tombstone Cara Driver


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Not a pic, but a funny parody of Titanium based on John Cena.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



















*And the best one*










:rock :cena3


----------



## Al Borland

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Brimstone-x

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*









Like, what if Rob Van Dam IS the Money?


----------



## Damien

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



STEVIE SWAG said:


>


:clap


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

:lmao this page is awesome. :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## TheVoiceless

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



TheVoiceless said:


>


In my best JR voice: "DEAR GAWD IN HEAVENS PLEASE TAKE AMBROSE OUT OF THAT PICTURE!"


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> _630894732_n.jpg[/IMG]


I'm sorry but :ass

DAT ASS


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


















Idk why but I laughed hard at what Lawler was doing while they were speaking...


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## froot..

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

hm I dont get why it got double posted but anyway, sorry.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



sizor said:


> Tombstone Cara Driver


Someone needs to put JR's commentary over this.


----------



## cheese27

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



FredForeskinn said:


>


What the fuck is that?



Ziggler Mark said:


>


:lmao They are still using that shit, "OGM he picked up the big show, never saw anyone do something like that... ever!". Wrestlemania 3? 1987?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Even WWE.com knows...











Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



cheese27 said:


> What the fuck is that?


I think its suppose to be CM Punk but I´m not sure :lmao


----------



## dexterkim

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



The Ratman;21100865
[IMG said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/954610_211903798961499_687125864_n.jpg[/IMG]]


:lol wtf :lol:lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Bryan D. said:


> ...


He went to the papers and got 'em.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*










:HHH2


----------



## EskiBhoy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Bryan D. said:


> :HHH2


I knew when that happened last night it would end up on here :lol


----------



## Iron Head

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

lol


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


> Defeated Rey Mysterio unk2





Feuded with John Cena. I'm gon' get buried.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

can someone makes a gif of the promo they showed before ziggler and del rio mach, when the switched from zig cara to ziggler during the taunt?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Global Dominotion

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

Nobodies posted a screenshot of the gibberish tweet that was shown last night?


----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*

^ :lol repped sir


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## Biast

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



STEVIE SWAG said:


> *And the best one*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock :cena3


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ssppeeddyy

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



BLEACH said:


> Defeated Rey Mysterio unk2


Tag Teamed With Curtis Axel. NEW HEYMAN GUY! :mark: :mark: :mark: :heyman


----------



## Oliver-94

look at the crowd


----------



## Jimshine

^ very nice lol


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Luchini

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



FredForeskinn said:


>


It's a CM Punk C.A.W I believe, but I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up looking like that in the new game.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## wrestlinggameguy

defeated Big Show


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


:lol Love her.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



vampyr said:


>


That's not funny, it's just badass. :mark:


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



ssppeeddyy said:


>


That's horrible!!! why is the Undertaking doing that? 



straightedge891 said:


> Tag Teamed With Curtis Axel. NEW HEYMAN GUY! :mark: :mark: :mark: :heyman


I won the WWE championship from Chris Jericho. NTS, not too shabby.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## xvampmanx




----------



## C Payne

Oliver-94 said:


> look at the crowd


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Y2-Jerk

The things you find on deviantart...


----------



## Al Borland

Would you guess the Shamrock is an impersonator!?


----------



## Ether




----------



## Ruth




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## iJeax




----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX




----------



## charlesxo

Apologize if this is a repost.


----------



## haribo

> it looks like Punk is break dancing on top of the table, Lesnar is freestyling, and JBL is on the turntables


:lol


----------



## sizor

haribo said:


> :lol


u can close this thread!
this is the best


----------



## Eulonzo

The Ratman said:


>


:lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Kratosx23




----------



## Choke2Death

haribo said:


>


So glad I clicked this thread and didn't miss this. :lmao


----------



## mDp




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Luchini




----------



## xCipher00x




----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman




----------



## BarneyArmy

Can somebody post some good tag team gifs please asap thanks.


----------



## RyanPelley

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> .


Whoa, Hollywood Holly looks like a fucking star! And I remember that picture from the magazine when I was 4 years old. Terrified me.


----------



## kiguel182

that photo of Punk breakdancing in the table wins this thread, now I can't unsee it lol

And that's a ill timed photo of Bryan and Cena, he looks way smaller than he really is lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Bullydully




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Biast

Bullydully said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## HouseofPunk




----------



## BBoiz94

BLEACH said:


>


Portable staircase competition... :lol:lmao:clap


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## kiguel182

I I know this is old and it's not a picture but the first 15 minutes or so when they are all in the game is funny as shit. Their interactions with each other are priceless.


----------



## Mr. I

Takertheman said:


>


That got me good.


----------



## A-C-P

Bryan D. said:


>


Not Sure if Funny or just the Truth?


----------



## Bryan D.

A-C-P said:


> Not Sure if Funny or just the Truth?


Both.

:cena3


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Some caps I made after finding these pics in this order. lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



sizor said:


> Tombstone Cara Driver


yep...I got bored and made THIS:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## vault21




----------



## froot..




----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Paul Rudd

Loved the Maddox one :lol


----------



## Bullydully




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Weird he was standing next to RVD and the man he had a solid bitter rivalry with. LOL and DB was hiding back there the whole time.


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Cyon




----------



## sizor

*Re: Funny Wrestling Pictures II - Starring Bo Dallas*



Ziggler Mark said:


> yep...I got bored and made THIS:


lol THIS! REPPED



Takertheman said:


>



REPPED


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Bo Wyatt.

Be ready.


----------



## Bryan D.

Stone Cold Steve Bostin


----------



## Al Borland




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## SUNDAY

CM PUNK vs AIR CON

https://vine.co/v/hmO9hFIEDL3


----------



## Damien




----------



## SonoShion

The last one :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Bullydully




----------



## Damien




----------



## E N F O R C E R

The maker of nightmares...


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Stekeo1990

Al Borland said:


>


Someone needs to add David otonga into this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## Luchini

Stekeo1990 said:


> Someone needs to add David otonga into this.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Like this?


----------



## xCipher00x

Stekeo1990 said:


> Someone needs to add David otonga into this.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App











It is done.


----------



## xvampmanx

Bullydully said:


>


Meanwhile Albert is sleeping


----------



## charlesxo

SonoShion said:


> The last one :lmao


Guess who's raging over rep restrictions? unk3


----------



## Bryan D.

_"That's my boy."_

:vince


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bryan D. said:


> _"That's my boy."_
> 
> :vince


Zeb is awesome. :lmao


----------



## xD7oom

:buried:buried:buried :clap


----------



## Damien




----------



## A$AP

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


:lol


----------



## Undertaker's Wig

Looks like a Bret Hart ripoff.


----------



## JasonCage

xD7oom said:


> :buried:buried:buried :clap


it'd be funny if he actually doesn't know


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

JasonCage said:


> it'd be funny if he actually doesn't know


I don't think he's joking, and I hope he isn't. :lmao


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't think he's joking, and I hope he isn't. :lmao


Wasn't he on Cabanas podcast. I think he's joking about Cabana definitely.


----------



## .Bob.

Yeah, he was Cabana's podcast last year.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Front & back to their latest album ...



















Hope you guys get a kick out of that, I spent a few hours wasting my life on it before work. :lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

Emerald Flow said:


> Front & back to their latest album ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys get a kick out of that, I spent a few hours wasting my life on it before work. :lol


i want that CD now...damn you!


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc

I can't believe you just said you wasted a few hours of your life making that. I can think of far worse things to waste a few hours on. I loved it, especially the front cover, brilliant.


----------



## Damien




----------



## virus21




----------



## Damien




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

"We Fight on Friday Nights" DJ JBL Dubstep Mix. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Farnham the Drunk

MakingAStupidAcc said:


> I can't believe you just said you wasted a few hours of your life making that. I can think of far worse things to waste a few hours on. I loved it, especially the front cover, brilliant.


Yeah it was worth it though, I was only gonna do the front cover but then I started thinking about song ideas. :lmao


----------



## E N F O R C E R

So you think the *Danger Zone* is your ally? You merely adopted the Madness. I was born in it, molded by it... By the time I saw the light, I was already a Macho Man. And then all I saw was blinding! The shadows betray you because they belong to me! The Macho Man! Ooooooooo yeah!


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## E N F O R C E R

From the man who brought you Stone Cold ET... 

Wooooo :flair


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Aid

I always wondered what Raw would look like if the episodes ended like Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers.


----------



## Strongside




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Thee Brain

Strongside said:


>


LMFAO. That expression was gold.

The GOAT!!


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## SonoShion

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063

> Several weeks of layoffs at Total Nonstop Action wrestling culminated today in the mass firing of every wrestler and backstage employee except for Hulk Hogan.
> 
> In a press release issued this morning, TNA President Dixie Carter said: “We regretfully announce that TNA has parted company with all its employees, including myself, with the exclusion of Hulk Hogan. I wish everyone, including myself, all the best on our future endeavours.”
> 
> The layoffs are hardly a surprise given that, in the past month, TNA has released talent including Matt Morgan, D-Lo Brown, Madison Rayne, Taeler Hendrix, Christian York, Joey Ryan and Crimson.
> 
> Today the company fired every other member of its roster, from Abyss to Zema Ion, in hopes of stemming chronic financial losses.
> 
> According to the press release, Hulk Hogan could not be fired from the company because he signed an iron-clad, 200-year contract that can only be nullified in the event of the apocalypse.
> 
> It is expected that next week’s episode of Impact Wrestling will feature two solid hours of Hogan re-enacting his greatest promos over the past several decades, including 900 utterances of the word “brother.”
> 
> According to some reports, TNA may soon hire wrestlers who are willing to work for free. Zack Ryder has reportedly expressed interest.


haha


----------



## KO Bossy

This is currently #2 greatest Botchamania ending ever. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mr. Fuji!


----------



## CurryKingDH




----------



## Luchini

Aid180 said:


> I always wondered what Raw would look like if the episodes ended like Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers.


I see you're a fellow redditor.tunga3


----------



## SUNDAY

wrestle_champion said:


> I see you're a fellow redditor.tunga3





Spoiler: Good lord that is big


----------



## sizor

vampyr said:


>


repped


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Cleavage said:


>


B-2. :mark:


----------



## FingazMc

CurryKingDH said:


>


Batista pulling his pud preparing for a prostate massage....


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## King Gimp

Rocky just uploaded this. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just got done busting up laughing at this.


----------



## charmizard

^ the funniest thing about that is wade barrett being considered upper midcard


----------



## Bo Wyatt

^^ Ultimate warrior was the MAN :lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

That Nexus chart does a bang-up job of showing how shit that group really was. What an awful collection of "talent". Outside of Bryan, Wyatt, & Barrett, I'd bin everyone...

...and Barrett is, at best, an upper-midcarder. By 2015.


----------



## arthur214

The Immortal Starlight Starbright


----------



## Eulonzo

Made by me. :cody


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Sazer Ramon

There is an error on that NEXUS chart. It claims Bryan was a "Tag Team Champion," when in fact he was the "Tag Team Champions"


----------



## JLawls91




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

@King Gimp 

The Rock's laugh in that vid is such a rich man type of laugh. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Poor Bully Ray.


----------



## StarzNBarz

420/69? :lmao


----------



## Luchini

StarzNBarz said:


> 420/69? :lmao


What's up with the top of his abs?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo




----------



## BigEvil2012

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


LOL, Look in the crowd "If Fandango wins we riot"...


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Surely this means Ai Shinozaki is a wrestling fan. :ex:


















Not sure, but I think that's Alex Shelley.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## prodandimitrow

I guess this is what Mysterio was doing while he was of the show.


----------



## SUNDAY

CurryKingDH said:


> Spoiler:  Shouldn't reply to pics


Looks like a creepy chat roulette dude.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

scott hall


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

ssppeeddyy said:


> Spoiler: epic


:mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

That MitB gif with Fandango just made my morning. :lol


----------



## Synyster626

Classic example of vintage orton in my sig...


----------



## robertdeniro

I don't know if this have been posted before but here you go


----------



## [email protected]

^ that picture is so badass.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Not sure if already been posted, but...


----------



## Fandanceboy




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## SUNDAY

What Evan Bourne has been doing with his time off.


----------



## Quintana

Taker2theMoon said:


> I just got done busting up laughing at this.


I remember as a kid staying up late to watch this, same for when he had Savage on too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That Taker pic with the baby is amazing. :lmao


----------



## sizor

[email protected] said:


> ^ that picture is so badass.


----------



## Bryan D.

I'm going to use this so much.

:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: pfft














hah that's amazing :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Eddie as a heel. :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ AJ styles needs to take notes.


----------



## charlesxo

If Raw ended like this.


----------



## Daiko




----------



## superfudge

Eulonzo said:


> Eddie as a heel. :mark:


Now that's the look of a man with disdain for the world.


----------



## Lordhhhx

BLEACH said:


> If Raw ended like this.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Is even more funnier when you see it with the ending Music


----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## haribo




----------



## vault21




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Strongside




----------



## Rated Phenomenal




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Notice anything different? :lmao


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

E N F O R C E R said:


>





Thats the wrong prince LMFAO.:lmao


----------



## E N F O R C E R

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Thats the wrong prince LMFAO.:lmao


I know! That's the funny part about it! I found it on Facebook, thought I'd post it anyway :rock4


----------



## El Capitano

E N F O R C E R said:


> I know! That's the funny part about it! I found it on Facebook, thought I'd post it anyway :rock4


Brilliant :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

froot said:


>


:lmao One of the funniest pics I've seen on this thread.


----------



## Luchini

I know the 'brazzers' meme is old and uncreative but this one needed it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Lok

Sorry if you have seen this. Giggled my bawls off. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Stannis Baratheon in the house.

:tyrion


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Bryan D.

GOAT moments.


----------



## hitmanclarke

I was laughing my ass off when this happened.


----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## sizor

hitmanclarke said:


> I was laughing my ass off when this happened.


yea!

Fnadango showed great skills by moving forward to take the hit


----------



## connormurphy13

Bryan D. said:


> Stannis Baratheon in the house.
> 
> :tyrion


:stannis


----------



## StanStansky

Someone needs to make a GIF of Fandango dancing when they came back from commercial right before Cody's entrance.


----------



## ratedR3:16

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Thats the wrong prince LMFAO.:lmao


or is it?


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Arya Dark

*I'll ban the next person that posts the Bella nip slip pics. Enough.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ1GlGoNBEU


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## MrSmallPackage

Bryan D. said:


> [


MR. SMALL PACKAGE!


----------



## Nafstem




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## E N F O R C E R

:henry1


----------



## xCipher00x




----------



## FingazMc

Haha DB Mario is epic!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35




----------



## D-Bry is Fly

UltimateOppitunist said:


>


repped.


----------



## Alim




----------



## TheVoiceless

Dixie getting BURIED on Twitter lolol


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## Wrestlinfan35

I don't follow TNA anymore, what's the story here?


----------



## HOJO

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't follow TNA anymore, what's the story here?


The annual "TNA is dying" rumor


----------



## RyanPelley

Lol Dixie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A scary looking pic of Khali


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## SonoShion

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


I didn't get it. What was that about and what were they chanting?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Guy LeDouche

SonoShion said:


> I didn't get it. What was that about and what were they chanting?


Hes taunting Texas Horns fans.


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Shaun_27

BLEACH said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ruth




----------



## HOJO

Froooot said:


>


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## BigEvil2012

"You're my doll, rock'n'roll, feel the glamour in pink,
Kiss me here, touch me there, hanky panky"

hilarious...


----------



## SUNDAY

BigEvil2012 said:


> "You're my doll, rock'n'roll, feel the glamour in pink,
> Kiss me here, touch me there, hanky panky"
> 
> hilarious...


AFGFTSEXDCRFTYGUHKLH!!!!!! Paused at 0:56 when it looks at the crowd. There's the Brock Lesner Mark out guy!!!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## charlesxo

SUNDAY said:


> AFGFTSEXDCRFTYGUHKLH!!!!!! Paused at 0:56 when it looks at the crowd. There's the Brock Lesner Mark out guy!!!


Trust me he's fucking everywhere.


----------



## Bryan D.

:lol


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Luchini

Inspired by my post in the "Should WWE bring back the IYH wrestler themed PPV's" thread.


----------



## sizor

Bryan D. said:


> :lol


repped


----------



## krai999




----------



## Alex DeLarge




----------



## Y2-Jerk




----------



## seleucid23

Froooot said:


>


Truly magnificent. It's the nod that makes it.


----------



## Al Borland

Chubby Moxley & Thumbtack Jack!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Not wrestling related but....


----------



## charlesxo

You know there's a random picture thread.


----------



## seleucid23

Credit to Dashing CN


----------



## Biast




----------



## SerapisLiber

^My new sig, calling it!


----------



## wAnxTa

Cena looks so damn fine in that suit. It's like they were made for each other.


----------



## thatswascool

SUNDAY said:


>


I LAUghing my ass off until shit,,,damn that was a great edited


----------



## haribo

Not particularly funny, but I had to do a double take as I thought Kurt Angle was in the background :lmao


----------



## Chismo

Oh my God... :lmao


----------



## Cliffy

Angle has that exact shirt aswell :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Angle imitating HBK.


----------



## charlesxo

:lol the Angle pic.


----------



## Eulonzo

^ :lol


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## KO Bossy

^^:lmao

Fak u Vins y u do dis? I was loling hard.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Ziggler Mark

the greatest gif to ever grace this thread...hands down unk2


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## King Gimp




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Chismo




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Eulonzo

kendoo said:


>


:lol

I remember this when I watched it on PPV in '06. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## HOJO

This just fits








:bully :bully3 :bully4


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## kendoo

1000 posts


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## HOJO

Oliver-94 said:


>


#August1Warning ark2


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## HOJO

^^^^


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

From I guy I follow on twitter. Pretty funny, but I guess you'll only understand it if you're into metal.


----------



## charlesxo

Those mock reviews :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## HOJO

:aj


----------



## Ziggler Mark

HBK vs Daniel Bryan in a battle of the beards at WM30?


----------



## Lok

Night and Day ^


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler Mark said:


> HBK vs Daniel Bryan in a battle of the beards at WM30?


Sweet Lord..


----------



## nikola123

He has that rape face going for him O_O


----------



## A$AP

Ziggler Mark said:


> HBK vs Daniel Bryan in a battle of the beards at WM30?


Holy fuck. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

:ziggler3
Not funny, but badass.


----------



## charlesxo

Fandango's been selling finishers nicely lately.


----------



## Stekeo1990

Marcos 25063 said:


>


Highly disturbing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swarhily

BLEACH said:


> Fandango's been selling finishers nicely lately.


:lol I love this guy.


----------



## Jacare

BLEACH said:


> Fandango's been selling finishers nicely lately.


I don't get why guys have to sell things stupidly, isn't the goal to make it seem realistic? Dolph Ziggler gets blown around the ring by a light breeze.


----------



## ratedR3:16

Ziggler Mark said:


> HBK vs Daniel Bryan in a battle of the beards at WM30?


that ain't no sexy boy


----------



## TheeJayBee

Shawn looks terrible these days!


----------



## CurryKingDH

I legit wouldn't have known that was shawn if it wasn't for the tattoo


----------



## Vyed

Man, I miss Shawn. A match between Cesaro and Michaels would so fucking Own!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!




----------



## Emotion Blur

A$AP said:


> Holy fuck. :lmao


Damnit, you beat me to it (and did a better job):


----------



## tabish.f16




----------



## GREEK FREAK

The first star is awesome


----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Hawkke

Need Dbry and Heyman reversed.


----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## SerapisLiber

Ziggler Mark said:


>


One in my sig is still better.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## King Gimp

If you know what I mean...


----------



## froot..

Steph is a lovely bitch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Lucky HHH :woolcock


























You'll never guess who this is standing beside Taker.


----------



## froot..

WE THE PEOPLE! DON'T TREAD ON ME!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Ziggler Mark said:


>


----------



## xvampmanx

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lucky HHH :woolcock
> 
> You'll never guess who this is standing beside Taker.


its Dutch


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

This is from WWE's official Pinterest.

I shit you not.


----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Damien

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler: Logo?


Where's the Brazzers logo?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## xvampmanx

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


When i look at that is reminds me of an eps of Red Dwarf where lister has the space mumps and his head explodes all over Cat, almost the same here from the looks of it. Just wish i could find a vid of it.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## kiguel182

old but good, can't believe some people don't like this man on the mic. After this big babyface run a cocky heel Bryan would rule.


----------



## xvampmanx

well i know where most people will be looking at.







look at them nipples.


----------



## charlesxo

This gif hilarious when taken out of context.


----------



## Londrick

ssppeeddyy said:


>


He must have a great personality.


----------



## Disciple514




----------



## Luchini




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao even WWE doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo

kiguel182 said:


> old but good, can't believe some people don't like this man on the mic. After this big babyface run a cocky heel Bryan would rule.


He's so underrated on the mic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## KO Bossy

kiguel182 said:


> old but good, can't believe some people don't like this man on the mic. After this big babyface run a cocky heel Bryan would rule.


Because someone wrote a line for him to say that would probably be pretty funny if you were in 3rd grade, but is rather embarrassing for a 30 year old (at the time) to be saying? 

Where's the impressive part? For that matter, where's the funny part? One single, mediocre line delivered in a way that wasn't totally embarrassing doesn't magically mean someone is great on the mic.


----------



## King Gimp

kendoo said:


>


:faint:


----------



## JY57




----------



## kendoo

wrong post


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## BringThePain513

http://imageshack.us/f/16/v627.jpg/


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## JOPACHKA




----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Ziggler Mark

KO Bossy said:


> Because someone wrote a line for him to say that would probably be pretty funny if you were in 3rd grade, but is rather embarrassing for a 30 year old (at the time) to be saying?
> 
> Where's the impressive part? For that matter, where's the funny part? One single, mediocre line delivered in a way that wasn't totally embarrassing doesn't magically mean someone is great on the mic.


oh, so you think everything someone says on the mic is a line they're fed by creative. Tell me more about how you loved CM Punk's Pipe Bomb Promo


----------



## Damien




----------



## Nightingale

Colt cabana having a nice fall. XD


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Damien




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita

Сделал John Zandig из vk!


----------



## xD7oom

" I'm gonna pull my pants down in this stupid town and take a big fat Goldberg " lol.


----------



## Jimshine

I love Ryback !!

TAKE A BIG STEAMY STINKIN' GOLDBERG RIGHT IN THE STREET


----------



## BringThePain513

It appears nobody looked at this

http://imageshack.us/f/16/v627.jpg/


----------



## kiguel182

KO Bossy said:


> Because someone wrote a line for him to say that would probably be pretty funny if you were in 3rd grade, but is rather embarrassing for a 30 year old (at the time) to be saying?
> 
> Where's the impressive part? For that matter, where's the funny part? One single, mediocre line delivered in a way that wasn't totally embarrassing doesn't magically mean someone is great on the mic.


yes, one gif is representative of all of his work ever. Dude take a chill pill...

If it doesn't match your sense of humor doesn't mean the performer sucks.


----------



## HOJO

:dazzler


----------



## wrestlinggameguy




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^^ :lmao brilliant


----------



## charlesxo

This is worse then Crash.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

That dude was being very extra. lol


----------



## HOJO

:bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Damien




----------



## SUNDAY

NICKY! :ziggler3


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Zeppex

Ok that last pic is hilarious simply bcuz of the mexican gang banger gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

The fuck do these guys grow that shit? :lol


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Sorry for quoting, but this is brilliant. :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Spoiler


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## JLawls91




----------



## DarkerDays




----------



## kiguel182

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Spoiler


The beard is totally different! The comparisons are totally unfair guys....


----------



## virus21




----------



## SonoShion

vampyr said:


>


Punks face needs to be a smiley immediately.


----------



## James1o1o

He kinda looks like Undertaker. :lmao


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Jimshine

Punk's face seems to say ... 'I'm going to kill you'


----------



## HOJO

Dat Japan
























unk


----------



## ssppeeddyy

kiguel182 said:


> The beard is totally different! The comparisons are totally unfair guys....


----------



## Luchini




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## virus21




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Bryan D.

wrestle_champion said:


>


OMG :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

ssppeeddyy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

Froooot said:


> For those who may be new to the thread, here are some good sources for funny (or, at least interesting) wrestling pics.
> 
> /r/SquaredCircle Imgur Page
> Botchamania deviantArt Page
> 'BotchedSpot' Comics by James Hornsby
> Create-A-Supersmark Tumblr (albeit, defunct)
> Kapaeme: Pro Wrestling Chibis :3
> Wrestling Memes


WTF


----------



## bjnelson19705

Shadow Madven said:


> *I hope you liked it.*


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Marvel referencing Punk in a comic










Not so much funny as it is insanely awesome.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I miss Tajiri


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Smith_Jensen




----------



## BringThePain513




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## hitmanclarke

The Ratman said:


> I miss Tajiri


I was at this show.


----------



## Bryan D.

The guy looks like Ambrose.


----------



## HHHGame78

Bryan D. said:


> The guy looks like Ambrose.


The dude is black. It's hard to tell, but here is a 



 video of him cutting a promo on Orton and why he did that.


----------



## Chrome




----------



## Bushmaster

saw this on tumblr :lol


----------



## krai999

:lmao why is dean hoping at the first pic?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Irish Dude




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## J0e th0rnton

SoupBro said:


> saw this on tumblr :lol


Hahahaha

That is awesome


----------



## Jimshine

*HAPPY YORKSHIRE DAY*


----------



## BigEvil2012

Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


>


hahahaha...


----------



## bjnelson19705

Froooot said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

vampyr said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

holt_hogan said:


> Thread topic earlier gave me a quick idea for a sketch...


:lmao Vince's face.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## bjnelson19705

vampyr said:


>


Is that when he got the concussion


----------



## bjnelson19705

NeyNey said:


> WWE Universe = the Best.


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

vampyr said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

hardysno1fan said:


> Insider Vince's head


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Oh jeez. That face is annoying.


----------



## bjnelson19705

blur said:


> Made by me! I know I need to improve a bit.


This would be the dumbest stable ever. But would be funny.


----------



## Bushmaster




----------



## Bryan D.

SoupBro said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Rhodes Scholar




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Barrett going HAM. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX

connormurphy13 said:


>


:lmao This one's great.


----------



## DogSaget

Jimshine said:


> [hide]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/hide]
> *HAPPY YORKSHIRE DAY*


wtf


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

one of the greatest gifs ever made. :lmao


----------



## Rhodes Scholar




----------



## Arrogant Mog

Rhodes Scholar said:


>


Omfg :lol


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Punkhead




----------



## Aid

Probably a great gif for the WoW section too.


----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## virus21




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## CheckMate1337

YamchaRocks said:


>


Amazing. Simply amazing. Whoever edited that together deserves a noble peace prize.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Haha that HOF video is so funny and well edited


----------



## bjnelson19705

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

BLEACH said:


>


:lmao 

OMFG


----------



## bjnelson19705

Omega_VIK said:


>


Hobo Joe.


----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## Kane506

:joe


----------



## A$AP

Omega_VIK said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## kendoo

There's a good chance this has already been posted as I've missed the last few pages.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Aid180 said:


> Probably a great gif for the WoW section too.


where is this from?


----------



## lahabe

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Genius


----------



## BaBy FireFly

Bryan D. said:


>


Apparently he has not seen his indie stuff because they ain't no raisins lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Iron sheik going ham as usual


----------



## Stekeo1990

[/IMG]


----------



## Eclairal

MrSmallPackage said:


> where is this from?


I think it's from Total Divas


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## ssppeeddyy

kendoo said:


> There's a good chance this has already been posted as I've missed the last few pages.


nope, it was not posted..


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## SUNDAY




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Pro-Wrestlers talk about WOMEN
Featuring GOATface at 2:00




*


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Bryan D.

^ Mark Henry is like: I'M GONNA EAT YO ASS.


----------



## Griselda




----------



## syrusriddick

Bryan D. said:


> ^ Mark Henry is like: I'M GONNA EAT YO ASS.


I think I took that different than you intended 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Damien




----------



## cactus_jack22

SUNDAY said:


>


hilarious unintentional perfect timing


----------



## chronoxiong

Ken Kennedy's reaction was basically my reaction when I saw Tito Ortiz come out and stand outside the ring.


----------



## Jmacz

kendoo said:


>


Lmao, am I the only one who thinks that looks like Aaron Hernandez?


----------



## virus21




----------



## MachoMadness1988




----------



## charlesxo

not bias at all...


----------



## RyanPelley

Jmacz said:


> Lmao, am I the only one who thinks that looks like Aaron Hernandez?


Holy shit, it does! Woo! Woo! Woo!


----------



## Jacare

chronoxiong said:


> Ken Kennedy's reaction was basically my reaction when I saw Tito Ortiz come out and stand outside the ring.


LMAO Tito in TNA? Tell me they didn't put a mic in his hands :lmao:lmao


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Jacare said:


> LMAO Tito in TNA? Tell me they didn't put a mic in his hands :lmao:lmao


they didnt put he stood there like that in the gif like forever...and they all looked like Anderson the whole time, even Rampage looked like he gave a shit. Only Kurt Angle and Joe tried to look concerned and tried to calm down a calm downed Rampage, Sting tried the open mouth thing. The crowd was like none caring too. Great comedic segment. 

Tito comes in around 4:00 in the vid.


----------



## Jacare

FredForeskinn said:


> they didnt put he stood there like that in the gif like forever...and they all looked like Anderson the whole time, even Rampage looked like he gave a shit. Only Kurt Angle and Joe tried to look concerned and tried to calm down a calm downed Rampage, Sting tried the open mouth thing. The crowd was like none caring too. Great comedic segment.
> 
> Tito comes in around 4:00 in the vid.


:lol Tito looks clueless and constipated. Is it just me or is he crossing his arms in a odd way too?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## CastielIsGod

it would have been so funny if that was the real Avril.


----------



## YamchaRocks




----------



## Luchini

FredForeskinn said:


> they didnt put he stood there like that in the gif like forever...and they all looked like Anderson the whole time, even Rampage looked like he gave a shit. Only Kurt Angle and Joe tried to look concerned and tried to calm down a calm downed Rampage, Sting tried the open mouth thing. The crowd was like none caring too. Great comedic segment.
> 
> Tito comes in around 4:00 in the vid.


That smug look on his face like he's a big deal and that crowd silence :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## DaCoolPlant




----------



## JLawls91




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## BigEvil2012

Not picture but hilarious video...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## charlesxo

Fucking math.


----------



## kendoo




----------



## TheVoiceless

Tito Vs Lesnar LOL


----------



## virus21




----------



## Sonnen Says




----------



## MarcioDX99

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZaPrD-xRvE


----------



## Jimshine

MarcioDX99 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZaPrD-xRvE


:lmao

THIS! IS! HILARIOUS!

The funniest thing about it is the low-key keyboard haahahahaha


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## ddoucette214




----------



## Arrogant Mog

LOL! ^


----------



## HOJO




----------



## HOJO

:ass :ass







:lol unk

















And now, I present to you the greatness, that is Samoa Joe :joe


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## The Arseache Kid

virus21 said:


>


What's this from?


----------



## virus21

The Arseache Kid said:


> What's this from?


Taryn Terrell's Twitter


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## charlesxo

Holy shit I watched the clip and it perfectly synced with the gif. :lmao


----------



## kendoo




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita




----------



## Chismo




----------



## MikeTO

From tonight´s RAW.


----------



## Bryan D.

Chismo said:


>


Steen being hilarious on twitter as always.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

:lmao at Steen!


----------



## Ruth




----------



## Bryan D.

Bryan is like: "DAT ASS"


----------



## ATF




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## #dealwithit

straightedge891 said:


>


Since when was Nunzio a ref?


----------



## arjwiz

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Since when was Nunzio a ref?


Quite a few years now. He's been in a few backstage segments and often joins in on-screen when the backroom road agents run in to break up a fight.


----------



## kendoo

lol at big E's diddies 



















I have no idea what the heck this is


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## xCipher00x




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Sazer Ramon

LOL at Sheiky BabaY


----------



## KO Bossy

http://blip.tv/phelous/santa-s-slay-3053942

This guy named Phelous did a review of Santa's Slay, the Goldberg slasher movie. Watch it, all of the wrestling references he makes are hilarious.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm




----------



## Sonnen Says




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

Cena looks so much like Al Snow


----------



## Necramonium

adrian_zombo said:


>


I was laughing my ass off watching Vince doing that shuffle on that jacket. :


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Manelpirolito




----------



## itssoeasy23

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## kendoo




----------



## YamchaRocks

Why my pictures keep disappearing after few hours fpalm


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Oxidamus

maybe the best thing ive done in my life


----------



## Catsaregreat

KO Bossy said:


> http://blip.tv/phelous/santa-s-slay-3053942
> 
> This guy named Phelous did a review of Santa's Slay, the Goldberg slasher movie. Watch it, all of the wrestling references he makes are hilarious.


haha that was hilarious


----------



## RyanPelley

Look what I just found on WWEShop.com on clearance for $2.79 

But that led me to Wyatt Family sheep masks going on sale at the end of this month. $7.99 :yes


----------



## xCipher00x

If anyone else saw the sign during Cena's promo, then you know what I got this from.


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.

BLEACH said:


>


Luke Harper is a monster. :cool2


----------



## Riddle101

Bryan D. said:


> Luke Harper is a monster. :cool2


Yeah been reading up on him. Guy has wrestled for Ring of Honor, Chikara, Dragon Gate. All the best indy promotions that put on great wrestling. Guy's a solid worker no doubt.


----------



## Gunnar II

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CDDu4AYSg 

:lmao


----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## xvampmanx

E N F O R C E R said:


>


its like im watching you sig.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Dalnath the Second

Gunnar II said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3CDDu4AYSg
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## charlesxo

The amount of reposts :jose


----------



## wkdsoul

Even the ref is in shock at the Luke Harper Hurricanrana.


----------



## Schmoove

Oxitron said:


> maybe the best thing ive done in my life


I know I know don't quote pictures but this may be the best thing I've ever seen on this site.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Dropkicks on the street count as a "wrestling" picture, right? 










I mean, I just wanted to share that.


----------



## bjnelson19705

vampyr said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

krai999 said:


>


HA. I was wondering why this would be funny, then I remembered Crispen Wah and sure enough they cut him out


----------



## Bryan D.

krai999 said:


>


Randy Orton bought the title online at WWEShop.com and then﻿ brought it out and named himself the world champion.

:lol


----------



## ATF




----------



## Raizel

ATF said:


>


:bully4


----------



## KO Bossy

Morrison17 said:


> Brazzers taking advantage on old Cena-Kendra Lust Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are preview on their website if you interested.


That is hilarious.

Wonder how Cena will react it? Someone should tweet it to him. :lol


----------



## RatedRviper

DAT PEDOWLER.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOg_6s_Qdak


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## HOJO

Bryan D. said:


>


:clap :clap :clap :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Instantly thought of Paul Bearer when i saw this on Sky Sports.


----------



## HOJO

Arnold Tricky said:


> Instantly thought of Paul Bearer when i saw this on Sky Sports.


:taker


----------



## Chrome

krai999 said:


>


Ah, that classic moment when Orton found the World title that had gone missing since Wrestlemania XX. :lol

Also like they made it seem like the JBL/Taker WWE title match went on last to de-emphasize Orton's title win over you know who.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

most incredible superkick reaction I've ever seen


----------



## haribo

Morrison17 said:


> Brazzers taking advantage on old Cena-Kendra Lust Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are preview on their website if you interested.


Preview says "no wonder dude was willing to throw his whole marriage away just for a nice piece of ass"


----------



## Bryan D.

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> most incredible superkick reaction I've ever seen


True. Jessie sold it like a boss. Incredible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Holy shit @ that kick and sell. :lmao:lmao:lmao


















If that was Barrett = buried. :hayden3


----------



## Bryan D.

kendoo said:


>


She's so cute.

@


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

wrestle_champion said:


>


Haha, yes I know, was thinking the same thing while watching SD :lol ...


----------



## Biast




----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE




----------



## krai999




----------



## deina_k

Hahaha love AJ


----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## virus21

Morrison17 said:


> Brazzers taking advantage on old Cena-Kendra Lust Rumors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are preview on their website if you interested.


Oh my god! Someone tweet this to Cena:lol


----------



## hitmanclarke

virus21 said:


> Oh my god! Someone tweet this to Cena:lol


Can't you take 2 seconds out of your very busy day to do it yourself?


----------



## virus21

hitmanclarke said:


> Can't you take 2 seconds out of your very busy day to do it yourself?


I don't use Twitter


----------



## kendoo




----------



## xvampmanx

Jack Black anyone?


----------



## King Gimp

(Y)


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Trifektah

Never gets old.


----------



## BigEvil2012

Cena's face made me laugh...


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Who is the woman in this photo? :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## KO Bossy

Dib said:


> Who is the woman in this photo? :mark2: :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


Kendra Lust, a pornstar.

Her face doesn't look that great in that picture, either. I've seen more flattering photos.


----------



## BigEvil2012

KO Bossy said:


> Kendra Lust, a pornstar.
> 
> Her face doesn't look that great in that picture, either. I've seen more flattering photos.


I dont think he was asking because of her face haha...


----------



## JLawls91

She looks digustingly similar to Arlene Phillips


----------



## Geronimo488

BLEACH said:


>


Nuh! Nuh! Nuh!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

krai999 said:


>


The comment section was funnier. It was a complete circus and they kept taking down comments. Now they've turned it into that "Comments Withheld Approval" thing because they got bombared with Benoit name drops. They actually blocked me because I told them they are wasting their time monitoring every comment. Fucking idiots. :lol


----------



## reyfan

KO Bossy said:


> Kendra Lust, a pornstar.
> 
> Her face doesn't look that great in that picture, either. I've seen more flattering photos.


At first glance I thought it was actually cena, then I realised he wasn't wearing his arm bands.


----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Gonna need to look for a vid of that Cena/Kendra pic. lol


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ladies and gentlemen, Val Venis.









Guess the nickname "The Big Valbowski" got a whole new meaning...


----------



## Dyl

Trifektah said:


> Never gets old.



Genius :lol


And holy fuck, what happened to Val?!


----------



## Rockstar

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Val Venis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the nickname "The Big Valbowski" got a whole new meaning...


Wow, I'd barely even call that funny...it's just sad. Dude really let himself go.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## SonoShion

kendoo said:


>


----------



## charlesxo

That Val Venis pic is just sad.


----------



## James1o1o

Trifektah said:


> Never gets old.


Kevin Nash on the toilet every time. :lmao


----------



## J.S.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Val Venis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the nickname "The Big Valbowski" got a whole new meaning...


I think that's about the farthest any wrestler ever has let himself go.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## charlesxo

^ you forgot this.


----------



## HOJO

^^ Forgot this, too:


----------



## RyanPelley

BLEACH said:


> ^ you forgot this.


Hahaha. Every time I hear a siren, I think to myself: HOLLA... IF YOU HEAR ME!


----------



## kendoo

SonoShion said:


>


Nice dude, I take it that's a real pic.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Chuck D from Run-DMC, Tommy from the Power Rangers, and The Shield.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Chuck D from Run-DMC, Tommy from the Power Rangers, and The Shield.*


Is that Viscera as a child? 
You know, through the magic of time travel?








Remember when he used to do this?
Sometimes, PG *is *better.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Chuck D from Run-DMC? :shaq


----------



## #dealwithit

When ex-wrestlers get old, I can understand why they take bookings, get some extra money in. But what I don't get is when these older guys continue to wear trunks. No one think any less of these guys if they put a pair of shorts on, and maybe even a t-shirt. Hell I think a lot of people would actually appreciate it.

That Val Venis picture actually looks like something out of a dolan comic.


----------



## Harbinger

Poor Chief of Staff Sean Morley


----------



## charlesxo

Spoiler: poor Ryder


----------



## #dealwithit

Sin Cara has a blue penis :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

Le Nature Garçon said:


> Sin Cara has a blue penis :lmao


CANNOT UN-SEE! DAMN YOU!


----------



## MrSmallPackage

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Val Venis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the nickname "The Big Valbowski" got a whole new meaning...


Giving Ron Jeremy a run for his money.


----------



## Three Dog

MrSmallPackage said:


> Giving Ron Jeremy a run for his money.


wow that just looks.... awful, man he looks like shit!


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog

yeah shes gonna..... oh.... nvm..... lol


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## virus21




----------



## James1o1o

virus21 said:


>


What in the flying fuck.


----------



## Bryan D.

> TheDamienSandow Damien Sandow 22h
> Behold Chase Sandow. The protector of the case!


GOAT.

:sandow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## KO Bossy

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Val Venis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the nickname "The Big Valbowski" got a whole new meaning...


I heard someone else say "has any wrestler ever let themselves go that much?" And the answer is...yes.

Mongo McMichael in WCW










Mongo McMichael a few years later in TNA










And of course Iron Sheik










Here's Sheik during what appears to be the late stages of his pregnancy











Lastly, who could forget Fat Hardy?










Were I Christian, I'd start running. Matt is eying him like he's a bucket of KFC chicken.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Bryan D.

JOE'S GONNA KILL YOU.

:mark:


----------



## Londrick

Apparently some homeless crack head ran on the field at Wrigley field swinging a chair.


----------



## Bushmaster

The Dude said:


>


fixed it for you. Don't put the whole link between the Youtube tags. just the letters and numbers after =. for example the last video is O_K6EM35hqw


----------



## _PX_

that sig is hilarious


----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## J.S.

KO Bossy said:


> I heard someone else say "has any wrestler ever let themselves go that much?" And the answer is...yes.
> 
> Mongo McMichael in WCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mongo McMichael a few years later in TNA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course Iron Sheik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Sheik during what appears to be the late stages of his pregnancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, who could forget Fat Hardy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were I Christian, I'd start running. Matt is eying him like he's a bucket of KFC chicken.


They're not even close: 










Mongo, Hardy and Sheik never looked like that.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.

BLEACH said:


>


:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

oh dear god :lmao:lmao:lmao was that really an accident? Feel so bad.


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Biast




----------



## SonoShion

^^Rock selling that spear like a God.

Clip:






4:30


----------



## ATF




----------



## kendoo

Hardcore Title madness


----------



## HOJO

Megapost 3: CM Punk
unk unk2 unk3 unk5 unk6 unk4


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## SonoShion

^ :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## TheJWay

Learned how to use Photoshop, still a huge beginner but created this masterpiece


----------



## BIGFOOT

TheJWay said:


> *Learning* how to use Photoshop, still a huge beginner but created this masterpiece


Fixed :brock


----------



## virus21




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## HHHbkDX

virus21 said:


>


This one has me dying :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JLawls91

Sounds like JR says 'Austin is loading McMahons car with semen' :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Cyon




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita




----------



## kiguel182

TheJWay said:


> Learned how to use Photoshop, still a huge beginner but created this masterpiece


The photohop skills aren't the worst part there, but you need to be more subtle. The "Nikki is here" thing is enough to understand the joke. Less is more when it comes to comedy.


----------



## backtothedisaster




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Miz checks out Cena's package:


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Nasul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gak2FzrQlSI if you know the guy it's funny


----------



## HOJO

This is ALWAYS be legendary. TNA needs to show this on their 500th episode. Maybe their 10th anniversary, too.


----------



## Three Dog

SoupBro said:


> fixed it for you. Don't put the whole link between the Youtube tags. just the letters and numbers after =. for example the last video is O_K6EM35hqw


thanks man! i wondered what the hell was goin on there!


----------



## HOJO

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Three Dog

[/QUOTE]

honestly when i saw that on tv i thought it was one of rhynos most badass gores ever lol but the rock knows how to sell!


----------



## virus21




----------



## skeenz

I have a ridiculous request, that hopefully someone could indulge. I've looked back through about 30 pages, and I'm sure I passed over it somewhere, but if its possible, could somebody repost or direct me to the page of the Cena meme with 3 panels or so, with the text saying something like "That's a nice finishing move you have there, it would be a shame if someone were to, kickout." Laughed so hard at that and forgot to save it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tommay




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Jimshine

^ looks like a failed wrestler turned plant-guy so much haha


----------



## JEKingOfKings




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## MarcioDX99

Nasul said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gak2FzrQlSI if you know the guy it's funny



:ksi1


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Londrick

Nasul said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gak2FzrQlSI if you know the guy it's funny


"He kinda looks like a white man's penis"

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Dunmer said:


> "He kinda looks like a white man's penis"
> 
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao That match was such a screw job. :clap Also LOLed as well at the white man's penis and "you never watched porn? only lesbian porn?"


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## reyfan

Dat budget.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marine_3:_Homefront


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

8600 minutes?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

lol


----------



## BBoiz94

virus21 said:


>


Deoxys Defense form lol. :lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

Arnold Tricky said:


> lol


hahahaha...


----------



## Luchini




----------



## #dealwithit

wrestle_champion said:


>


That is the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Skins

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Please tell me that was against perfect's son too :mark:


----------



## Manelpirolito

http://ifyousmell.com/


----------



## HHHGame78

redskins25 said:


> Please tell me that was against perfect's son too :mark:


Yes it was and Punk picked up the gum and put it back in his mouth too. :lol


----------



## ATF




----------



## virus21




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## rpaj

BLEACH said:


>


holy shit, he's lucky to not have a broken neck...


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

virus21 said:


> Spoiler: pic


Now _that's_ a ref bump. 8*D


----------



## fatshitmofo

I love this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatshitmofo

This has got to be the funniest shit i have ever seen or heard in my life lool


----------



## xCipher00x

If Tito had made his debut on Raw instead of Big Show.


----------



## chronoxiong




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## HHHGame78

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Now _that's_ a ref bump. 8*D


lol yeah he knew it too as soon as he touched it.


----------



## RyanPelley

HHHGame78 said:


> lol yeah he knew it too as soon as he touched it.


Wish KellyKellyFan was here so I could tell her that he's only going where every other wrestler, referee, announcer has gone. :sad:


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## HOJO

reyfan said:


> Dat budget.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Marine_3:_Homefront


My man, Don West savin' dat budget money


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## redban




----------



## Eulonzo

RyanPelley said:


> *Wish KellyKellyFan was here* so I could tell her that he's only going where every other wrestler, referee, announcer has gone. :sad:


Where did she go?


----------



## sliplink

Eulonzo said:


> Where did she go?


banned from ringside


----------



## ATF

Not funny, but worthy anyway...


----------



## HOJO




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Ryback, stahp


----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPeYs5hHOvA

"You're just a Rey Mysterio copout!" 

What he says afterwards killed me. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Pycckue




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## Biast

Legion Of Hell said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPeYs5hHOvA
> 
> "You're just a Rey Mysterio copout!"
> 
> What he says afterwards killed me. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Funny shit! :lmao


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## Lok

EmbassyForever said:


>


Kane rocking the windows peak!


----------



## HOJO




----------



## HOJO

This gif fits so well right now


----------



## JY57




----------



## HOJO

Someone please photoshop Chris Benoit into that pic :lol


----------



## Three Dog

I know its not wrestling related per say but man is it great to post this after stupid comments or on bad threads, whenever they get to the blastoise towards the end i cant stop laughing!


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Gunnar II

The Ratman said:


>


:lmao those names


----------



## Emotion Blur

E N F O R C E R said:


> Spoiler: Ryback's neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback, stahp


Still more accurate than the pencil-necked model we got.


----------



## Stekeo1990

EmbassyForever said:


>


Kane would choke slam Internet straight to hell.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deina_k

She is the only person Randy is following on Twitter


----------



## MrAxew

She wants the D


----------



## Punkhead

EmbassyForever said:


>


WOW, Kane has grown some hair.



deina_k said:


> She is the only person Randy is following on Twitter


lol, I guess I know what's the reason for his divorce.


----------



## Bryan D.

"_Fuck you, Sebastian. She's mine_"


----------



## #dealwithit

She should convince Randy to get a bucket cut.


----------



## kiguel182

Sebastian wouldn't stand a chance lol If your girlfriend is a WWE Diva that's your competition...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## deina_k

The pic is from WWE "Stars for hope" event,so I don't think they are dating,but who knows?


----------



## kendoo




----------



## SonoShion

:lmao :lmao :lmao Brock is simply the GOAT.


----------



## NeyNey

SonoShion said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Brock is simply the GOAT.


"_AHAHAHA!!_" :lmao 

4:55 fucking GOAT :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SonoShion

Best laugh ever.I'm dying starting from 6:45 and going. 

Man, 10 fucking years ago, I was sitting there being all angry at Brock for this.

Time flies pal, time flies.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

@Orton only following JoJo. Great taste Orton has. (Y)


----------



## pryme tyme

SonoShion said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Brock is simply the GOAT.


And people say Brock was shit on the mic lol


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ratedr4life

deina_k said:


> She is the only person Randy is following on Twitter


Good ol' Randy following in Cena's footsteps

1. Divorces wife (check)
2. Wins MITB (check)
3. Dates WWE Diva (check)
4. Joins cast of Total Divas (in progress)


----------



## Pycckue

But,but what about Justin `Womanizer` Gabriel ?


----------



## Luchini




----------



## nikola123




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## NatP

Ladies and gentlemen, here's Damien Sandow not breaking character in a 7 minute interview: 






This guy is just the best. :lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings

NatP said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, here's Damien Sandow not breaking character in a 7 minute interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is just the best. :lmao


"Why do you wear pink tights?"

"Because I have purple knee pads."

Brilliant.


----------



## Luchini

Emotion Blur said:


> Still more accurate than the pencil-necked model we got.


He still looks a little sucky, but they did _try_ to improve him


----------



## nikola123

NatP said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, here's Damien Sandow not breaking character in a 7 minute interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is just the best. :lmao


"you know my mother?" :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## GREEK FREAK

NatP said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, here's Damien Sandow not breaking character in a 7 minute interview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is just the best. :lmao


"You know my mother" was the best line :lol.


----------



## KO Bossy

nikola123 said:


> "you know my mother?" :lmao


Girl in sig...must know name...you give.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.

AdR/Christian - 0%

:adr

The WWE Universe is trolling hard in this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bryan D. said:


> AdR/Christian - 0%
> 
> :adr
> 
> The WWE Universe is trolling hard in this one.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HOJO




----------



## A$AP

straightedge891 said:


>


That face has smiley potential.


----------



## HOJO

A$AP said:


> That face has smiley potential.


That's because he knows he's going over at Summerslam :HHH2


----------



## Sex Ferguson




----------



## kendoo




----------



## Chip Kelly




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Punkhead

ssppeeddyy said:


>


lol What event was this?


----------



## Alim

This one was posted in the John Cena Brazzers thread


----------



## ssppeeddyy

TomasThunder619 said:


> lol What event was this?


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## s i Ç




----------



## CurryKingDH

I think its the goggles that made me laugh


----------



## Riddle101

^^^ It's Dr Hugo Strange


----------



## VGooBUG




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## charlesxo

Spoiler: lol Ryback's finisher


----------



## Bryan D.

:lol


----------



## charlesxo

Winning


----------



## Bryan D.

:HHH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Chip Kelly




----------



## Pycckue

Humbled Moron said:


>






who is that men ? :vince3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Ambrose got nothing on Kate.


----------



## Chrome

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ambrose got nothing on Kate.


----------



## JY57

*Cena vs Scooby Doo - WM XXX *​
Book it Vince


----------



## xvampmanx

Pycckue said:


> who is that men ? :vince3


Its Stevie Richards.


----------



## Café de René

JY57 said:


> *Cena vs Scooby Doo - WM XXX *​
> Book it Vince


I can already picture Cena cutting a promo about being the underdog in the match.


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## Flux

Café de René said:


> I can already picture Cena cutting a promo about being the under*dog* in the match.


I c wot u did ther


----------



## HOJO

RIP Phenomenal Fetus


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## virus21

JY57 said:


> *Cena vs Scooby Doo - WM XXX *​
> Book it Vince


Scooby takes off Cena's mask to reveal, Hulk Hogan!
Hulk: I would have gotten away with it brother, if it wasn't for those meddling kids


----------



## Legion Of Hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F1w4PXZ3JI

Last 30 seconds are brilliant. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Man, Cena even wants Scooby to job to him... 
Either that or Scooby's just gone blind from old age and actually can't see Cena... 
He's probably over 400 years old in dog years.



straightedge891 said:


>


This one gets me everytime.
Mostly because I hate AJ Styles and because Kaz & Daniels are perhaps TNA's most entertaining homegrown talent.


----------



## kregnaz

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> He's probably over 400 years old in dog years.


Since he premiered on September 13th, 1969, and the general factor for human-dog conversion is 7, he'd be about 314 and a half years old 

Anyway, I just stumbled about a strange Rampage Jackson gif :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Billy Kidman

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Cesaro with a cup of coffee. What a surprise.


----------



## King Gimp

Someone didn't like the end of Summerslam. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

:HHH2

THOSE PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO PLAY DA GAME.


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## PrinceofPunk16




----------



## GREEK FREAK

That is great ^












I do feel bad for Bryan though. He will have a big future ahead of him though, that's for sure.


----------



## HeavyWeight

Nobody has posted the Orton/HHH picture with H doing the umad face?


----------



## Dec_619




----------



## charlesxo

Seriously you couldn't bother looking back a page?


----------



## backtothedisaster

The Ratman said:


>


Or for something even more recent,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

the "smarten up, Dixie" sign was awesome. lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Who cares about the past?

:vince


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Eclairal




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Eclairal said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.

Eclairal said:


>


----------



## deina_k

Eclairal said:


>


*He is the #DreamKiller*


----------



## HOJO

Eclairal said:


>


rton2


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Stekeo1990

BLEACH said:


>


Spiderman

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stekeo1990

Dec_619 said:


>


Awesome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Dec_619 said:


>


it's still real to him dammit


----------



## Luchini




----------



## xvampmanx

Vince's business skills are amazing, dont argue with the man.


----------



## A$AP




----------



## King Gimp

http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2

HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

^ What the hell? :lol I know that guy from somewhere


----------



## King Gimp

Bryan D. said:


> ^ What the hell? :lol I know that guy from somewhere


Modern Family. He plays one of the gay guys. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

King Gimp said:


> Modern Family. He plays one of the gay guys. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Oh shit, Yes. Of course he's. I watch that TV show. Didn't know they were friends. :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX

King Gimp said:


> http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2
> 
> HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol




:lmao :lmao :lmao Holy shit!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That's fucking great.


----------



## WWE

King Gimp said:


> http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2
> 
> HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol


:brock


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao couldn't stop watching that vine. :brock is too beast.

Edit: I would hate to take this spot. lol


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Eulonzo

straightedge891 said:


> rton2
> 
> -


I don't see anything on the bottom left, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Eulonzo said:


> :yes


Not really sure why you would post a smiley, bro. :side:


----------



## Rhodes Scholar




----------



## haribo




----------



## Punkhead

King Gimp said:


> http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2
> 
> HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol


:lmao Funniest shit I've seen today.


----------



## Mr. I

Oliver-94 said:


>


"1993"? Slightly mislabeled there.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## y2j4lyf

King Gimp said:


> http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2
> 
> HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol


That is probably the funniest thing I've ever seen on this forum :lmao


----------



## kregnaz

King Gimp said:


> http://vine.co/v/hOg6FHjr0U2
> 
> HOLY CRAP :lol :lol :lol


I don't get it, all I get is this:


Spoiler: ???














Is that supposed to be a video, or do you need some app-crap?


----------



## kiguel182

That Vine is amazing, one of the funniest things this thread has ever seen.

That and WWE The Office just make Lesnar the best source for joke material.

Also, DJ Lesnar. The guy is gold!


----------



## Bryan D.

Click on the image to play the video.


----------



## Biast




----------



## HOJO

LAST RIIIIIDE









:taker :taker :taker


----------



## Mr. I

Biast said:


>


MiSu doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## HOJO

Eulonzo said:


>


Her "acting" is so goddamn fucking bad. She is somehow worse than Kaitlyn.


----------



## KO Bossy

I just made this:


----------



## StarzNBarz

Here's some old but gold.


----------



## Damien

GIF form of the Vine


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## RoosterSmith

Lord Flvcko said:


>


Is this Daniel Bryan vs John cena from the TNN days? If so, incredible.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Biast

Bryan D. said:


>


:ti


----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## ABAS

BLEACH said:


>




Is the ring ok after that impact?


----------



## Bryan D.

Sidewinder400 said:


> Is the ring ok after that impact?


You ask if the ring is ok and not Ziggler?


----------



## Y2J_Ado

BLEACH said:


>


Ziggler is death/killed Ftw, that was so awesome! :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## xD7oom

Doesn't work at Vine.


----------



## Jmacz

The actual video is pretty funny thanks to Damien Sandow. But the really funny moment comes at about 6:15 in the video, listen to the crowd at that point. If I knew how to make it so it would start there I would do it.


----------



## Cyon

Hmm...


----------



## MrAxew

Cyon said:


> Hmm...


They could have just used Darren Young to replace Cena.


----------



## FingazMc

Dayum, Ziggler bumping like a boss as ever!


----------



## wdotym

.


----------



## Robb Stark

Jmacz said:


> The actual video is pretty funny thanks to Damien Sandow. But the really funny moment comes at about 6:15 in the video, listen to the crowd at that point. If I knew how to make it so it would start there I would do it.


"CHRIS BENOOOOIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!"

Ha ha ha. You're right. So funny. I can hardly contain my laughter. Screaming for a child murderer like that is hilarious. One or two in the crowd laughing and joining in made it so much funnier. Ha ha ha. They're definitely not douches I'll tell ya that. Ha ha ha.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

straightedge891 said:


> Eulonzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Layla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her "acting" is so goddamn fucking bad. She is somehow worse than Kaitlyn.
Click to expand...

Layla is my favourite diva on the roster, but that was brutal. :lol


----------



## APEX




----------



## hag




----------



## Damien




----------



## hardysno1fan

Robb Stark said:


> "CHRIS BENOOOOIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!"
> 
> Ha ha ha. You're right. So funny. I can hardly contain my laughter. Screaming for a child murderer like that is hilarious. One or two in the crowd laughing and joining in made it so much funnier. Ha ha ha. They're definitely not douches I'll tell ya that. Ha ha ha.


Is it just my incredibly high standards or are the graphics a bit shit? 

They have to get a decent developer for the series.


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## deina_k




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Dat HBK beard


----------



## Luchini




----------



## StarzNBarz

ssppeeddyy said:


>


I knew the Shield shopped at Sears.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Y2J_Ado

Lol that "Show Off" Dance + Elbow. New Tag Team? :lol


----------



## Yeah1993

Can you stop commenting on every photo?


----------



## BIGFOOT

How the fuck can you have so much rep yet behave like that?


----------



## Gandhi

Yeah1993 said:


> Can you stop commenting on every photo?


I lol'd because he proceeded to comment on every photo anyway. :lmao


----------



## obby

this guy trying to get banned :lol


----------



## Brye

Yeah, let's go ahead and not do that. Christ.


----------



## Jimshine

All reposts... all the time. 
Repost Radio.
Where reposts live.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Brye got him and I banned him from the thread. Carry on.*


----------



## virus21




----------



## joeisgonnakillyou




----------



## pochepiller

Robb Stark said:


> "CHRIS BENOOOOIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!"
> 
> Ha ha ha. You're right. So funny. I can hardly contain my laughter. Screaming for a child murderer like that is hilarious. One or two in the crowd laughing and joining in made it so much funnier. Ha ha ha. They're definitely not douches I'll tell ya that. Ha ha ha.


Maybe YOU should cry then.


----------



## HOJO

VINTAGE TNA HIGHLIGHTS


----------



## Bryan D.

The Game posted this photo on twitter:










Thank you HHH, thank you...

:HHH2


----------



## charlesxo

Classy Swagger.


----------



## Gandhi

The Paul Heyman baby pic is so disturbing to the point that it had me laughing out loud.


----------



## Luchini

A sign like this would get confiscated so fast now....


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## StarzNBarz

yes bray, that is scary.


----------



## WrestlingFan96




----------



## CALΔMITY

Never thought I'd see the day where I'd see Cena in a wig and thong...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## chada75

Why, Bray, Why?


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Stekeo1990

ssppeeddyy said:


>


No fucking way haha they definitely done that on purpose

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Marcos 25063

I see at the signature of [USER]Dunmer[/USER]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Y2J_Ado




----------



## DrHorrible

lp2xxx said:


>


May I know who is that man who punch Cornette's face? :lmao
And what promotion was that girl's gif from?


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Three Dog

prolly been posted before but it made me laugh to tears at work just now


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Damien

DrHorrible said:


> May I know who is that man who punch Cornette's face? :lmao


Kevin Steen


----------



## corkymccorkell

DrHorrible said:


> May I know who is that man who punch Cornette's face? :lmao
> And what promotion was that girl's gif from?


Thats Kevin Steen from Ring of Honour


----------



## Bryan D.

DrHorrible said:


> May I know who is that man who punch Cornette's face? :lmao
> And what promotion was that girl's gif from?


Kevin Steen - Ring of Honor.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## HiddenViolence

BLEACH said:


> Insert Swagger pic here


:lmao This made me laugh more than it probably should have.


----------



## Scrawl

:lol


----------



## Freeway.86

Noticed this during the AJ match on Main Event. How can you misspell that badly?


----------



## A-C-P

Freeway.86 said:


> Noticed this during the AJ match on Main Event. How can you misspell that badly?


In some latin/south American countries that's how John is spelled "JHON" like Jhonny Peralta of the Detriot Tigers

or the kid is dyslexic

But the sign is funny :lol


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Biast

KENTA beating the shit out of Edwards.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: I still can't rep you, Showstopper, but damn those gifs made my morning.
























I wish I had eye beams like THE WARRIAAAAH


----------



## Andriy P.

Freeway.86 said:


> Noticed this during the AJ match on Main Event. How can you misspell that badly?


That's how they'd name him if he ever went to TNA, to go around the trademark. JHON CENA, THE MOVIE STAR


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

Biast said:


> KENTA beating the shit out of Edwards.


"I'm gonna kick the MMA crap out of ROH"


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^^^ :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao it's funny how sad that seems.


----------



## TheVoiceless

HAHAHAHA this one is too fucking funny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DB should lead a group of strong athletes wearing B+ t shirts and just whoop ass.


----------



## sizor

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB should lead a group of strong athletes wearing B+ t shirts and just whoop ass.


DB+ Zayn + Punk + Hero = Best stable ever!


----------



## Damien




----------



## Griselda

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Not sure if I want to ask but...why was Ryback cornering a guy in the showers?


----------



## Bryan D.

H.I.M. said:


> Not sure if I want to ask but...why was Ryback cornering a guy in the showers?


He was indeed. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## xCipher00x




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## HOJO

I want this, now. :brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Ziggler Mark

not really funny, but this is fucking AMAZING:


----------



## DrHorrible

chibinova said:


> Thats Kevin Steen from Ring of Honour


Why is he punching Cornette's picture? :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

DrHorrible said:


> Why is he punching Cornette's picture? :lmao


That's Kevin Steen being Kevin Steen. He does a lot of epic stuff to signs, fans and other stuff. He's awesome.


----------



## Punkhead

H.I.M. said:


> Not sure if I want to ask but...why was Ryback cornering a guy in the showers?


It's his new gimmick, apparently.


----------



## Riddle101

H.I.M. said:


> Not sure if I want to ask but...why was Ryback cornering a guy in the showers?


Looks like he could be the new Heidenrape.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Miss innocent AJ










But heel AJ is still awesome. lol


----------



## NeyNey

http://wrestlingwithtext.com/my-brief-and-uninsightful-recap/vol-120-wwe-summerslam-2013-page-1

YAY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

The closest Ziggler will ever get...


----------



## MrSmallPackage

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Biast




----------



## alibaba

MrSmallPackage said:


> THIS IS WESOME


That is superb gif(Y)


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Zeppex

LOl wtf Cesaro.


----------



## Bryan D.

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## ABAS

Made by DiabeticDave


----------



## Snapdragon

DrHorrible said:


> Why is he punching Cornette's picture? :lmao


Steen hates Cornette in kayfabe and real life


----------



## Snapdragon

DrHorrible said:


> May I know who is that man who punch Cornette's face? :lmao
> And what promotion was that girl's gif from?


ROH A Night of Hoopla

It was a 6 man tag and they did an angle where ACH was afraid of MsChif so she screamed at him and he fainted


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Zeppex said:


> LOl wtf Cesaro.


You must watch this match if you haven't NXT. Dude exhausted the fuck out of himself at the end of the match. STRAIGHT BEAST, plus he went into some type of feeling himself zone after the match and probably went dizzy for a sec. :lol


----------



## xD7oom

It would be much funnier if Big Show showed up at the ending :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon

"OMG IS THAT BROCK LEONARD"

Lol youtube comments


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

DrHorrible said:


> Why is he punching Cornette's picture? :lmao


Cornette is the authority figure, Steen is the rebel against the machine... you know the storyline.


----------



## The Arseache Kid




----------



## Stekeo1990

[/IMG]

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## charlesxo

^ No fucking way.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xD7oom

4:22 "DON'T YOU FUCKING DO IT!! "


----------



## ssppeeddyy

did they know it before ? wtf..


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## WWE

Found some of this on the IGN boards :lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer




----------



## King Gimp

Pimpin'. ^


----------



## scrilla

Lance Storm takes his son Bryan "Chico" Alvarez out for dinner.


----------



## Londrick




----------



## StarzNBarz

I've been trying to watch one of my favorite videos of all time, but it looks like crap now. I don't know whats going on. Is this video really messed up for anyone else?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDbWm4RPp10


----------



## Keyblade

StarzNBarz said:


> I've been trying to watch one of my favorite videos of all time, but it looks like crap now. I don't know whats going on. Is this video really messed up for anyone else?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDbWm4RPp10


Youtube recently changed the way their videos are encoded when videos are played. It screwed up a ton of videos on their site because of this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Zeb looks fucking BOSS in that pic. :lmao


----------



## charlesxo

Cycloneon said:


>


Get rid of Bookers face and you have Darren Young at MITB 2014 unk2


----------



## CheckMate1337

In tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## Biast

CheckMate1337 said:


> In tears from laughing so hard.


:lmao


----------



## Biast

I almost forgot, behold Cena's death driver:


----------



## BBoiz94

Cycloneon said:


> Found some of this on the IGN boards :lol


Big Cena Head; Batista Basketball; and Booker's great.


----------



## SonoShion

Watch if you haven't.

You won't regret.


----------



## Andriy P.




----------



## Dean/Moxley

Dunmer said:


>


----------



## ssppeeddyy

http://wap.mlb.com/play?content_id=29996885


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Rare footage of Sin Cara on the moon.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Luchini




----------



## HoHo

xD7oom said:


> 4:22 "DON'T YOU FUCKING DO IT!! "


It's funny you showed that video, I'm a sub to Puls3, cool guy funny Wrestling videos.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

E N F O R C E R said:


> Rare footage of Sin Cara on the moon.


I always thought Sin Cara was on Apollo 13


----------



## s i Ç




----------



## Bo Wyatt

yeh that Otunga action figurine was pretty close to the original :lmao


----------



## DogSaget

Not sure where to put this, but its botchamania so, whats the move at ~:20 called? (assuming it was on purpose and not a missed hurricanrana or someshit)


----------



## Snapdragon

DogSaget said:


> Not sure where to put this, but its botchamania so, whats the move at ~:20 called? (assuming it was on purpose and not a missed hurricanrana or someshit)


Front Flip Seated Senton

Doink called his seated senton the Whoopie Cushion

Molly Holly did a front flip version called the Molly Go Round

Kobald does one called the Demon's Toilet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Punkhead

lp2xxx said:


>


True.


----------



## Damien




----------



## Bryan D.

BLEACH said:


>


Nice stuff. (Y)


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Swarhily

Why do all the superstars wear Cesaro's shirt, is it a running gag or something?


----------



## rpaj

Because he's a great worker and deserves a push!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

For you Breaking Bad fans


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Swarhily said:


> Why do all the superstars wear Cesaro's shirt, is it a running gag or something?


He's one of the more well respected stars backstage. I think the trend started happening when the report about him being boring came out. So it's pretty awesome from some other stars to be doing this, because he's a great worker and very talented.


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Gandhi

lp2xxx said:


>


AJ Lee :datass


----------



## xCipher00x

Poor Randy can't receive a car without somebody else vandalizing it first.


----------



## CripplerXFace

Christian's new theme song. If you listen you can tell it is what he has been coming out to for the past couple months.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Y2J_Ado

xCipher00x said:


> Poor Randy can't receive a car without somebody else vandalizing it first.


Remember when Orton talked to Christan about the past? :lol

hahaha


----------



## Swarhily

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He's one of the more well respected stars backstage. I think the trend started happening when the report about him being boring came out. So it's pretty awesome from some other stars to be doing this, because he's a great worker and very talented.


Wow that's awesome.


----------



## Bryan D.

The Ratman said:


> For you Breaking Bad fans


Gotta love Kofi's shirt. :gus


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Mr Joe Perfect




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## SonoShion

Can anyone post D.Brys German Suplex from the top rope from last night?


----------



## Biast

SonoShion said:


> Can anyone post D.Brys German Suplex from the top rope from last night?


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## KO Bossy

straightedge891 said:


>


Anyone know what anime the girls on the right and left of Goku are from? I swear I've seen that anime before but I don't know the name.


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## sizor

ssppeeddyy said:


>


fap matterial


----------



## Andriy P.




----------



## God Movement

KO Bossy said:


> Anyone know what anime the girls on the right and left of Goku are from? I swear I've seen that anime before but I don't know the name.


From left to right: Sailor Moon (Sailor Moon), Kurumu (Rosario + Vampire), Moka (Rosario + Vampire), dunno, Medaka (Medaka Box)


----------



## StarzNBarz

Andriy P. said:


> .


Did somebody really type the whole promo out? Why?


----------



## Andriy P.

StarzNBarz said:


> Did somebody really type the whole promo out? Why?


If you read it you don't have to hear the Bellas annoyingly shouting "SAY IT TO MY FACE".


----------



## dougfisher_05




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

My new sig. Ain't nothing like HBKOKE.


----------



## Tony

ShowStopper '97 said:


> My new sig. Ain't nothing like HBKOKE.


LEGEND.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HBK on a whole different level.


----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## MachoMadness1988

Y2J_Ado said:


>


I lold so hard.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

SOMEONE WAKE THIS MAN UP!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

StarzNBarz said:


> Did somebody really type the whole promo out? Why?


you know someone also transcribed Punk's pipebomb promo, right?


----------



## Coach

Ziggler Mark said:


> you know someone also transcribed Punk's pipebomb promo, right?


Pics or it didn't happen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Y2J_Ado said:


>


Hahaha, that is awesome :lmao.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Y2J_Ado

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I lold so hard.


I too 



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hahaha, that is awesome :lmao.


Yes it is :lol


----------



## charlesxo

Found this on reddit...not really sure what's going.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

dougfisher_05 said:


>


Man the rock looks rough as hercules....


----------



## Gunnar II

BLEACH said:


> Found this on reddit...not really sure what's going.


Looks like 2 kids falling to their death with Macho Man edited in


----------



## deina_k




----------



## Sonny Crockett

Swagger high as fuck,draws mustache and shit.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Just The Big Guy :lol


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Luchini




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## sizor

>


----------



## Y2J_Ado

wrestle_champion said:


>


Haha :lol


----------



## Griselda

Found this on Reddit. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## itssoeasy23

H.I.M. said:


> Found this on Reddit. :lmao


An entire company summed up in one gif.


----------



## brandiexoxo

At first I thought it was AJ, then I though Melina. Not really funny but eh, thought the resemblance to the 2 was pretty cool. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

Is that Dexter's nanny?


----------



## obby




----------



## CM Punk Is A God




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Chrome

BAH GAWD LOOK AT THE CARNAGE!


----------



## Bryan D.

obby said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Stefy

obby said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2J_Ado

obby said:


>


:lol hahaha


----------



## Bo Wyatt

ok is it really necessary for everyone to quote that same pic? and I think it says in the OP, not to actually quote the pictures.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HHH like oh dis ni**a dead.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Cyon




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


William Regal just described Enzo Amore as being like an "electrified ferret" on NXT this week. It fits.


----------



## James1o1o

Hypocrit. fpalm


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

^ That girl got destroyed by Colter, and she has the nerve to tell HIM to not be a bully? :lmao

Please.


----------



## BornBad

" Hi i'm CM Punk and this is my dick "


----------



## sizor

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


GOLD 
Enzo is entertaining as fuck




James1o1o said:


> Hypocrit. fpalm


LOLOLOLOLOLOL ZEB IS THE BEST!

Current best mic talkers:
1: Zeb
2: Heyman
3: Sandow


----------



## Y2J_Ado

4hisdamnself said:


> " Hi i'm CM Punk and this is my dick "


:lol 

But where are Punk, AJ and Fandango there?


----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## Bowlen

itssoeasy23 said:


> An entire company summed up in one gif.


Sting did that on purpose, moron.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Chrome said:


> BAH GAWD LOOK AT THE CARNAGE!


How do they do this to the game?

i've never seen thattemple or that bridge before lol


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg

Here's a wrestling youtube poop I made. It's kinda (maybe) funny. (It's funny to me dammit)


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Cleavage said:


>


Did he hit him with a baguette?


----------



## Emotion Blur

E N F O R C E R said:


> Did he hit him with a baguette?


Even better, a fake arm :lmao Man I love heel Doink.


----------



## Palahniuk

That's so unbelievably and wonderfully slapstick lol.

Was hearing Harry Hill-esque sound effects in my head watching that.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Y2J_Ado said:


> :lol
> 
> But where are Punk, AJ and Fandango there?


Bowling ally I think.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao @ WWE fans who can't take a bit of their own medicine. Zeb is a BOSS.


----------



## EdgeHead103

4hisdamnself said:


> " Hi i'm CM Punk and this is my dick "


Who is that on the right? Fandango?


----------



## Snapdragon

Bowlen said:


> Sting did that on purpose, moron.



Yeah it lead to the finish of the match and was completely fucking stupid.

Way to make the babyface look like a completely moron and make Bobby Roode also look like crap

Roode only won because Sting was an idiot and smashed his head into a completely obvious chair.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## ben_fletch




----------



## ThePhenomRises

I made this.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Y2J_Ado

brandiexoxo said:


> Bowling ally I think.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes you're right. Thanks :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## A$AP

BLEACH said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## xvampmanx

A.Lestranj said:


>


:yes


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita

Late, but fun...


----------



## hardysno1fan

Emotion Blur said:


> Even better, a fake arm :lmao Man I love heel Doink.


Back when pro wrestling was edgy. Not this PG kendo stick stuff.


----------



## HOJO

Bobby Roode's opponent for Bound For Glory in October.


----------



## xD7oom

^ Is that the guy from the Howard Stern show?


----------



## HOJO

xD7oom said:


> ^ Is that the guy from the Howard Stern show?


Yes. Promotion for the before mentioned Bound For Glory.

https://soundcloud.com/tnawrestling/jbtna2 :roode
"No. Tell him to come"(pedo voice)
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Kronic

A.Lestranj said:


>



:heyman4


----------



## Eddie Ray

he looks like zoidberg XD


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## Crozer

^Who the fuck cares?








> GOLDBERG.


----------



## KO Bossy

ben_fletch said:


>


If that's real...ouch.



A.Lestranj said:


>


----------



## Y2J_Ado

Crozer said:


> ^Who the fuck cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > GOLDBERG.


easily :


----------



## virus21




----------



## E N F O R C E R




----------



## Ratedr4life

virus21 said:


>



:lmao

CM Punk Da Gawd


----------



## Coyotex

KO Bossy said:


> Anyone know what anime the girls on the right and left of Goku are from? I swear I've seen that anime before but I don't know the name.


the 2 on the left are from vampire rosario i think the name is not sure about the 2 on the right doh


----------



## HHHGame78

Found this in the Smackdown! thread.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## Tony

HBK LOVES CANADA


----------



## HOJO

I love how one signs says HBK is a god and the other says he's a ***.

The heat this man gets as a heel in Canada is astonishing and can be inspirational for any person looking to be a long-term heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

"Shawn is a ***" :lol that's how you heel.


----------



## Omega_VIK

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn it, I was going posted this.


----------



## krai999

bryan's laugh as you've never seen him laugh before at 1:31


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

krai999 said:


> bryan's laugh as you've never seen him laugh before at 1:31


:lol


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## tommay




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Oxidamus

not even epoch time


----------



## charlesxo

Please tell me that JR tweet is legit.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> HBK LOVES CANADA


HBK does something like this and people lovee it










Jericho does this and everybody loses their minds.

Dat PG era.


----------



## Riddle101

^^^ Is that twitter thing real or fake?


----------



## BBoiz94

BLEACH said:


> Please tell me that JR tweet is legit.





Riddle101 said:


> ^^^ Is that twitter thing real or fake?


Allow me to enlighten these two individuals. JR's twitter handle is JRsBBQ And not WWEJimRoss. 
Besides, JR isn't one who'll say those words. :sandow


----------



## kurtanglefan82




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## HOJO




----------



## Oxidamus




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## tornado21

xD7oom said:


>


Stop posting those, Darren Young!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0




----------



## Three Dog

BLEACH said:


> Please tell me that JR tweet is legit.


hahaha i know right!? it made me laugh to tears


----------



## Riddle101

Th tweet is awesome


----------



## alliscrazy




----------



## RealBITW

:lmao:lmao


----------



## BigEvil2012

This is awesome sell but for some reason I find it funny lol...


----------



## Alex

Sonny Crockett said:


> Jericho does this and everybody loses their minds.














Sonny Crockett said:


> Dat PG era.


It wasn't anything to do with the PG era, it was because of the Brazilian authorities.


----------



## charlesxo

Really Shaq? :tyson


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Fucking beautiful. :clap


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Punkhead

BLEACH said:


> Really Shaq? :tyson


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Jacare

BLEACH said:


> Really Shaq? :tyson


Nothing can express how funny that is, so I'll just put some :lmao smilies

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Tommy-V

Shaq :lol :lmao :lol

That's hilarious!!


----------



## ssppeeddyy

Oxitron said:


> google:john cena dead


happens with everyone


----------



## tommay




----------



## Palahniuk

BLEACH said:


> Really Shaq? :tyson


:lol

Yeah your spelling's just a little bit off...

Got the c and the k right though.


----------



## SUNDAY

Does that shack picture have to be quoted 10times? sheesh.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

dat quality finnish pro-wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## charlesxo

Can't.....unsee...Drake.


----------



## Oxidamus

Come on guys, rule #2 - don't quote pictures. JEEEEEZ


----------



## Rvp20

"Hey bourne take a hit off this"


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## sizor

Rvp20 said:


>


----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## Gunnar II

A.Lestranj said:


>


what was the reason for this


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## sizor

1:00
epic moment


----------



## Oliver-94




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## Freeway.86

Gunnar II said:


> what was the reason for this


I think they were just ribbing each other after a SD taping.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

CENA IS NOT A PARODY. 

:cena3


----------



## Twisted14

Eulonzo said:


>


What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Ham and Egger

You're watching professional wrasslin' son.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar




----------



## Crozer

THE UNDATAKAH!


----------



## CM BORK

CM GOAT DOING WHAT HE DO.


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Keyblade




----------



## Bo Wyatt

the wwe games are great for laughs


----------



## Chrome

I wonder who the mother is? :fandango


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## charlesxo

Austin doesn't fucking age.


----------



## Ham and Egger

A.Lestranj said:


>


Angle is doing it wrong:


----------



## sizor

BLEACH said:


>


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## xCipher00x

Something was missing from this...


----------



## ssppeeddyy

that cena bryan slap gif, reminds me on the van damme movie

@ 1:50min.


----------



## Ryan

Bored during Raw ad breaks


----------



## E N F O R C E R

Ryan said:


> Bored during Raw ad breaks


:clap

I thought exactly of this when it happened!

:walt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Y2J_Ado




----------



## nikola123

WWE Attitude said:


>


what the fuck


----------



## BrittonPatrick

looking like they have build the muscles but forget to build their minds.... this is why how many times it happens that you catch up with the similar incidents while watching WWE .


----------



## James1o1o




----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

This one is really only funny for me, but I'm the guy in the orange shirt. So I think it's funny to say I over powered the TNA World Champion.


----------



## Three Dog

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> This one is really only funny for me, but I'm the guy in the orange shirt. So I think it's funny to say I over powered the TNA World Champion.


thats fuckin awesome! game me a good laugh. id legit put that shit on my resume!

other skills,
Can hold the TNA Champ back from a fight Brah!!!


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## corkymccorkell




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## SonoShion

Oh how I enjoyed Orton back then.


----------



## chaoskid

I think we all did


----------



## sizor

Ian Zandig Onita said:


>


After seeing this picture-
You can close this thread


----------



## MachoMadness1988

SIAP....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## WoWoWoKID

Ham and Egger said:


>


OH SHITTTTT LMAOOOOOOOOOOO :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## apokalypse

BLEACH said:


> Really Shaq? :tyson


funniest shit ever...


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Cyon




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Cyon

Vinnie Mac's got nothing on this guy :lol


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## #1Peep4ever

^:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HOJO




----------



## KO Bossy

I lol'd so hard at this


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon




----------



## Three Dog

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!!!!!


----------



## Three Dog

I know its not wrestling but it made me laugh


----------



## King Gimp

Not a picture, but still one of the funniest wrestling related commercials I have ever seen.
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## ATF




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sorry, Steen, nobody in WWE ia supposed to acknowledge your existence...learn your place :troll

this was probably taken pre WWE thou. lol


----------



## charlesxo

:lmao Sandows face is priceless.


----------



## WormWood




----------



## Cyon

This video is old, but still makes me laugh.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## CALΔMITY

Haha Deans face...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

the number of people posting completely non-wrestling related shit, and the same fucking Batista pic 1000 times is too damn high.


----------



## Eclairal




----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Dammit Taker2theMoon, you've just given me the fantasy of AJ Lee dressed like Princess Leia.


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## Marcos 25063




----------



## ATF

swagger_ROCKS, out of sheer curiosity, who's that girl in ponytails in your sig? 8*D


----------



## #1Peep4ever

:lmao at the curtis axel one


----------



## A.Lestranj




----------



## xD7oom

^ That's not russlin'.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Bryan D.

:HHH2

TNA gained another fan, brother.

:hogan


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## ChristopherTrinh

Felpent said:


>


hahahah thats funny\
the mizery show is about to begin now, thats aweeeeeesoommeeeeeee


----------



## Three Dog




----------



## CALΔMITY

Callamus said:


> Dammit Taker2theMoon, you've just given me the fantasy of AJ Lee dressed like Princess Leia.


----------



## charlesxo

ChristopherTrinh was it really necessary to quote a front page post like that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## tizzle

Good old WCW fans


----------



## SonoShion

Not funny but fapable.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

^ I already nutted twice, thanks for the fap material.

- You just gotta put Main Event somewhere on the graphic & I'll have an eternal nut. :lol


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

ChristopherTrinh said:


> hahahah thats funny\
> the mizery show is about to begin now, thats aweeeeeesoommeeeeeee


lmao at the first two


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## sizor

SonoShion said:


> Not funny but fapable.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## hag

StarzNBarz said:


> I've been trying to watch one of my favorite videos of all time, but it looks like crap now. I don't know whats going on. Is this video really messed up for anyone else?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDbWm4RPp10


10/10 Holy shit. I have never laughed so hard in my damn life.


----------



## charlesxo

ssppeeddyy, who's the guy between Guerrero and Mysterio in that second pic?


----------



## jimXist

StarzNBarz said:


> I've been trying to watch one of my favorite videos of all time, but it looks like crap now. I don't know whats going on. Is this video really messed up for anyone else?


Try searching for : Jim Ross impression - Y2J Returns 2007


----------



## corkymccorkell




----------



## Maelstrom21

BLEACH said:


> ssppeeddyy, who's the guy between Guerrero and Mysterio in that second pic?


Looks to be Konnan.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Don't know if this has been posted, but a pretty funny story from Dusty Rhodes concerning The Shockmaster.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## sizor

ignor this: http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Jojo+WWE+E+Entertainment+SuperStars+Hope+Event+oeV4KNdmBXcl.jpg


----------



## E N F O R C E R

British people will know.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

E N F O R C E R said:


> British people will know.


YES!  Fairly obvious Sheamus is a fan tbh. He's even referenced the show on RAW before.










Just so I don't break the rules.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I have no idea but i really thought this was fun as hell










It´s TNA thou, so maybe it doesnt belong here but anyway.


----------



## Punkhead

Taker2theMoon said:


>


:lmao The good ol' days.


----------



## ssppeeddyy

BLEACH said:


> ssppeeddyy, who's the guy between Guerrero and Mysterio in that second pic?


like the other guy said, konnan


----------



## Jimshine

E N F O R C E R said:


> British people will know.


HE DID KICK ME UP THE ARSE


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

FredForeskinn said:


> I have no idea but i really thought this was fun as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s TNA thou, so maybe it doesnt belong here but anyway.


Zema got a hair cut? :jericho


----------



## MachoMadness1988




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Bryan D.

xD


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Cleavage




----------



## Smackdown Lights

DAT HATRED


----------



## BornBad

DAT face


----------



## Eulonzo

That is such an awkward picture.


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1




----------



## [email protected]

Not sure if reposted, but it's hillarious.


----------



## Honey Bucket

chibinova said:


>


That's Jason Sensation! He appeared on Raw back in 1998 with an angle involving DX and Owen Hart (Owen locked the sharpshooter on him).

That Hulk Hogan impression is just...wow. He nailed it 100%, by far the best impression I think I'll ever see.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## HOJO




----------



## therock11




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## xD7oom




----------



## EmbassyForever

BEST. SHIRT. EVER.


----------



## xD7oom

:lmao


----------



## xvampmanx

xD7oom said:


>


So Chris became Little Jimmy?


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon




----------



## Three Dog

I found this and the bloopers at the end hilarious :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC




----------



## Ian Zandig Onita

Happy Birthday 2 Jun Kasai!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

xvampmanx said:


> So Chris became Little Jimmy?


Chris ............. Jericho? :troll


----------



## BigEvil2012

I was bored so I decided to make this video...


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## sizor




----------



## BigEvil2012

BLEACH said:


>


hahaha, that must be from some serbian store, in serbian super cena means super price or great price lol...


----------



## sizor

xD7oom said:


>


lolololololo


----------



## CALΔMITY

That pic of Orton and whats-her-face is like a plague.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Eulonzo said:


>


Looks like she's taken a cunt punt


----------



## TwistedLogic

Fucking love these people, whoever this family is, they're awesome as shit.


----------



## zerobis

BLEACH said:


>


I don't understand what this has to do with wrestling, can someone please explain?


----------



## jimXist

zerobis said:


> I don't understand what this has to do with wrestling, can someone please explain?


The car's plate spells "Excuse me".


----------



## MikeTO

BigEvil2012 said:


> hahaha, that must be from some serbian store, in serbian super cena means super price or great price lol...


Not necessarly. In Czech Republic or in my country (and God knows where else)it has the same meaning.


----------



## lastofus

yeah, some Balkanic piece of shit countries.


----------



## zerobis

jimXist said:


> The car's plate spells "Excuse me".


thank you, I didn't spot that


----------



## MikeTO

lastofus said:


> yeah, some Balkanic piece of shit countries.


And from what piece of shit country are you from?


----------



## Punkhead

BigEvil2012 said:


> hahaha, that must be from some serbian store, in serbian super cena means super price or great price lol...


Judging by other words visible, it's Polish.


----------



## Luchini




----------



## krai999

dean approving for the twins tonight after the show


----------



## Luchini

[email protected] said:


> Not sure if reposted, but it's hillarious.


It's not a repost. I actually made this a week ago and posted it on FB and its gotten pretty popular.


----------



## headicus

These things are tripping me out. Nice one, Joe.



Benny Muskodine, DSAGF
soundcloud.com/o-a-band/real-american-hulk-hogans


----------



## Green Light




----------



## Eulonzo

EmbassyForever said:


> BEST. SHIRT. EVER.


I wish he wore that shirt tonight. :side:


----------



## Y2J_Ado




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Bizz Lightyear

:rock4


----------



## Eulonzo

"Aren't you supposed to be Italian, what happened to your accent?" :HHH2


----------



## Ziggler Mark




----------



## Werb-Jericho

Ziggler Mark said:


>


ha ha ha ha ha ha

Now that is genius


----------



## Ian Zandig Onita




----------



## lastofus

the "Steph never licked my hammer" pic has got to be the best in the whole thread.

this thread should close now.


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## ben_fletch

From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


----------



## CALΔMITY

Dat hairflip


----------



## KO Bossy

ben_fletch said:


> From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


That is so disturbing.


----------



## Rocky Mark

the "I'm not comfortable" smile is more obvious than a ginger in Compton, the thing people reduce to for money fpalm

and I see these guys are living up the "typical wrestling fan" stereotype quite well


----------



## Riddle101

^^^ Those fat fucking pricks, never got a lady in their life. Desperation on both sides I think.


----------



## A$AP

Taker2theMoon said:


> Dat hairflip


That kick too. :lmao

Jut fucking ended him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

ben_fletch said:


> From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


:lmao Holy shit. I seriously think I went to high school with this mofo. :lmao
So lemme get this straight, these guys paid money to just lay in bed with Sunny but no boning action ever took place? The fuck? I need more info on this. Was it a contest? .... Fuck :lol that guy was a total douche in school.


----------



## Luchini

ben_fletch said:


> From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


----------



## Ziggler Mark

ffs, those sunny pics are from her photo op event. She charged guys an amount of money to lay in bed with her...$75 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RyanPelley

Those guys fit the exact image that we all pictured when the news broke months ago about Sunny doing this. Seriously, how fucking pathetic. Sure, I'd let Summer Rae sit on my face, but I won't pay money to lay in bed with her for a creepy photo.


----------



## Jimshine

E N F O R C E R said:


>


Fucking brilliant, tried to rep :rep


----------



## ArnoldTricky




----------



## HOJO

ben_fletch said:


> From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


I hope someone came in with a Wyatt sheep mask like Castle & Tony requested. :wyatt


----------



## Skins

The middle guy in the sunny pics is just the greatest :lmao I'm in tears


----------



## Jimshine




----------



## Luchini

Ziggler Mark said:


> ffs, those sunny pics are from her photo op event. She charged guys an amount of money to lay in bed with her...$75 if I'm not mistaken.


Yeah, I know, I remember. Still weird though.........


----------



## SandyRavage

Sugarmask selling out


----------



## CALΔMITY

A$AP said:


> That kick too. :lmao
> 
> Jut fucking ended him.


Yeah just imagine a big satanic boot coming down on your jugular...I don't want to.


----------



## Palahniuk

Those Sunny pics man... Watchin Survivor Series 96 at the moment and she was fit as fuck. What a waster.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## MachoMadness1988

It's ok Kaitlyn....it's tough having multi colored hair.


----------



## Gunnar II




----------



## chada75

ben_fletch said:


> From Sunny's bed photo-op with fans, no doubt these guys are nursing chubbies


This is so sad.


----------



## Eulonzo

Sick of seeing those Sunny pictures, to be honest.

They're not funny, they're just kinda sad. It's like a car crash, when you see it, it's hard to look away.

There's a thing called spoilers. :side:


----------



## BigEvil2012

http://www.kayfabenews.com/orton-realizes-he-has-become-a-legend-kills-self/

Not picture but I laughed hard...
Legend Killer kills himself because he became Legend lol...


----------



## E N F O R C E R

He be looking like Squidward.


----------



## NeyNey

xDDD


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> Sick of seeing those Sunny pictures, to be honest.
> 
> They're not funny, they're just kinda sad. It's like a car crash, when you see it, it's hard to look away.
> 
> There's a thing called spoilers. :side:


Give the users something that can be edited multiple times and it becomes a plague. I agree that it isn't even funny, though. Neither is that Golddust/Kaitlyn pic. That one is more touching if anything.

Ney Ney's pic gave me a little chuckle, though.


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## tornado21

BO HUGASS!!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ There was never a better time to re-bring up my take on his name:
Bo Phallus.


----------



## Cubed




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

^ :lmao 
Wow.


----------



## Chrome

:show :batista4


----------



## insanitydefined

tornado21 said:


> BO HUGASS!!!!


:lmao
That's definitely going in my sig.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Made this earlier today. When Game of Thrones and RAW meet...


----------



## Dec_619

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SJuR17JqEw&feature=youtu.be&t=5m22s


Can an admin or moderator link that for me properly please 

Watch from 5 minutes 45 seconds in. Bloody funny. 

Not to sure if it's been posted before!


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Crozer

VINCENT VS. BRODUS CLAY FOR THA WWE CHAMPIONSHIP ON A POLE MATCH AT THE MAIN EVENT OF WRASSLEMANIA! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

Sorry but is that real or what : |?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Bo Wyatt

^^ sadly, I think its real.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Riddle101

^^^ He's TNA's version of Teddy Long.


----------



## BIGFOOT




----------



## ATF




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Bryan D.

^ LOL @ Ryback's face at the end.


----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Roterneylastergen

The one with the referee betting the hell out of the wrestlers was just hilarious..i guess the first one to get the thrashing was Triple H.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Y2J_Ado




----------



## y2j4lyf

edit: nvm


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## xD7oom

Triple H and Bruno.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## CALΔMITY

Is HBK calling me a hooker?


----------



## Rocky Mark

Austin : Because I'm Black!!

HBK : N****r !!

that's what I got


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## NeyNey

:lmao


----------



## Luchini




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: haha love this






Bryan D. said:


>















^ Wouldn't surprise me if this was posted before, but oh well I laughed.


----------



## NeyNey

Taker2theMoon said:


>


Cena's like "_Must... not... laugh!_" :lmao


----------



## Jin Of The Gale




----------



## Keyblade

With special guest appearance by Bo Dallas.


----------



## sliplink

I will never feel comfortable to see Kane as a normal dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2 new smileys, please?


----------



## CALΔMITY

It looks like HBK is saying "Best in the World" in your signature, so I laughed a little more when I scrolled back up to the CM Punk shot. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania




----------



## s i Ç




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Haha wow that's amazing! :lmao



Spoiler: ouch















:heyman5


----------



## Jin Of The Gale




----------



## charlesxo

Steiner's "flow" chart.


----------



## A$AP

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## jimXist

ShowStopper '97 said:


> 2 new smileys, please?



















I apologise for the quality, but i'm still a beginner in GIMP.


----------



## Biast

[USER]why2cj[/USER] already did it. An admin needs to add it though.


----------



## xCipher00x

Jin Of The Gale said:


>











Fixed.


----------



## Honey Bucket

lp2xxx said:


>


Haha I remember seeing this live at around 2am all those years ago. Must've nearly woke my parents because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

jimXist said:


>


----------



## sizor

BLEACH said:


> Steiner's "flow" chart.


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Andriy P.

Talking about new smileys..


----------



## CurryKingDH

Just.. pretty much all of this


----------



## Cyon




----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Haha oh God














:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

WHY THESE GUYS aren't tag champs right now is beyond me. :lmao Swagger owned that match.


----------



## Rocky Mark

someone please make a gif of heyman hugging Punk while Punk has that rape smile


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## jimXist

Was sure this was going to be posted, anyway...


----------



## tizzle




----------



## Jimshine




----------



## BigEvil2012

Andriy P. said:


> Talking about new smileys..


Heyman's reaction when he realised he needs to watch 2 matches of Curtis Axel in one night.
Poor soul.


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## noob1sm

Pretty sweet spinebuster. They keep doing things like this, I may start watching football!


----------



## Pycckue

Mcintyre approves


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Rvp20




----------



## Mebrind

noob1sm said:


> Pretty sweet spinebuster. They keep doing things like this, I may start watching football!


William Moore, Atlanta Falcons Safety, he can lay some pretty big hits on guys.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## T-Viper

vampyr said:


>


Can't explain how big of a smile this puts on my face every time I watch that match. The blank expression on his face is priceless. Some of the nu-skool marks on here that hate Flair make me sick.


----------



## Oxidamus

Couldn't wait for this to be a gif. I knew it was coming. HILARITY ENSURED.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Bryan D. said:


>


(I know Axel's holding the red light saber but...)

Punk: Mr. Perfect never told you the truth...
Axel: He told me that he was my father!
Punk: No. _He's my father_.
Axel: No! That's impossible!!!
Punk: LOL. You're right I'm just f'in with ya. 
Axel: That's what I thought!
Punk: He's actually Ziggler's father.
Axel: Wait, then who's my fath...


----------



## HOJO




----------



## Mordar

xD7oom said:


>


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH GOD DAMMIT I'M LAUGHING SO HARD HAHAHAHAHA :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

straightedge891 said:


>


It's all coming into focus now.
Curtis Axel's TWO fathers.


----------



## xD7oom




----------



## xCipher00x




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Was that supposed to be animated or something?

-edit- Wait, no, nevermind. It's working now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Where is the Miz's dad memes?


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## ScottishLuchador

xD7oom said:


>


Dat Ryback reaction face....epic


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know right? :lmao


----------



## Old_John




----------



## Zeek

Old_John said:


>


:lol


----------



## BigEvil2012

Ham and Egger said:


>


Face of Roman Reigns hahahaha...


----------



## Damien

Ryback is pulling the best facial expressions recently!


----------



## CurryKingDH

Ham and Egger said:


>


----------



## Damien




----------



## Old_John




----------



## virus21




----------



## AgentKay




----------



## E N F O R C E R

Miz's dad no selling

:miz


----------



## Luchini




----------



## JEKingOfKings

vampyr said:


>


Gotta love...


----------



## Reaper




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bo Wyatt

funny thing with that Rock Jedi picture - I heard that he wants a part in the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## s i Ç

_Who are you to doubt El Dandy?_


----------



## Xapury




----------



## GREEK FREAK




----------



## reyfan

^

Yeah was pretty awkward Big Show tripping and falling out of the ring at the end.


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## xvampmanx

The Ratman said:


>


Pretty sure it was the world title that was vacant. Eddie was the wwe title holder.


----------



## charlesxo

xvampmanx said:


> Pretty sure it was the world title that was vacant. Eddie was the wwe title holder.


fpalm I think you missed the point.


----------



## haribo

DOUBLE A SPINEBUSTER


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Bo Wyatt

haha yeh I was thinking of that when I watched the roster on wwe.com Sure, that they have vacant with the champions, but if you scroll through the roster he is there at V too. Funny as hell.


----------



## BBoiz94

ssppeeddyy said:


> Spoiler: That ASS


Dammmmmmm :cool2


----------



## CurryKingDH

Brodus pulls a Shockmaster at 3:30


----------



## FBrizzle

:avit:


----------



## Biast

ssppeeddyy said:


>












unk7


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jake the Snake with an epic catch


----------



## E N F O R C E R

ssppeeddyy said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## FingazMc

Oh...my...days...

Ths AJ pics aren't funny but still, thank you, thank you for posting them!!


----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## Old_John

My new sig!


----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers




----------



## MachoMadness1988




----------



## checkcola

The beginning of the end of Zach Ryder:


----------



## VacantChampion




----------



## Bro

E N F O R C E R said:


>


False, D-Young would give a reaction like this: AMIRITE?


----------



## xD7oom

Baby H.


----------



## RyanPelley

xD7oom said:


> Baby H.


Sweet Jesus. It's Mr. Burns!


----------



## ratedR3:16

xD7oom said:


> Baby H.











:vince2 :jpl


----------



## King Gimp

xD7oom said:


> Baby H.











:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## King Gimp

:faint:


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Marrow

Credit: Wrestlecrap

Axel endlessly running the ropes even with nobody there. :lol


----------



## HOJO

King Gimp said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:












I want this DVD :HHH :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------



## Damien




----------



## Sazer Ramon

Found on eBay. Malaysia DVDs

In Your House 2012 lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Poor Taker...
I like how he managed to save face, though.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Calahart said:


> Poor Taker...
> I like how he managed to save face, though.


He did? :lmao


----------



## Chrome

THE BIG YES!


----------



## CALΔMITY

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> He did? :lmao


Let me rephrase. He kept a straight face as he kept going.


----------



## charlesxo

This is why JTG is still employed :lol


----------



## Damien




----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Damien




----------



## charlesxo




----------



## CALΔMITY

^ Haha Deans face! :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

vampyr said:


>


we need a Men Of Wrestling thread...sweet jesus *fans self*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> we need a Men Of Wrestling thread...sweet jesus *fans self*


Well Oxitron's complaint thread proved that won't be happening anytime soon.


----------



## VacantChampion

Y guys making memes and jokes on randy that he forget his lines ??


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm guessing because Randy has done so in the past?


----------



## VacantChampion

Calahart said:


> I'm guessing because Randy has done so in the past?


when i mean i can't remember any show
his promo at sd was good too btw - thx 4 the reply


----------



## Damien




----------



## Necramonium

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Brilliant....:


----------



## Damien




----------



## Eddie Ray

Calahart said:


> Well Oxitron's complaint thread proved that won't be happening anytime soon.


can you link me it please?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> can you link me it please?


Click

There isn't much to show out of that thread to prove what I said, but here are some quotes from the thread:



Spoiler: .






Oxitron said:


> I am definitely not opposed to relegating them to a Men of Wrestling subforum to allow us geeks to have real discussion





Lucidious Clay said:


> You're wasting your time.
> 
> Read this thread.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sugge...n-we-get-men-wrestling-subsection-thread.html


The above quote leads to a thread where Amber B stated:


> Yeah it's totally offensive that the girls in here are objectifying these guys but it's totally okay for you guys to want to give AJ Lee a pearl necklace and have a section on this forum made specifically to rate women in wrestling on a number scale.
> 
> The hell outta here. It's extremely easy to ignore posts once you see where the sentence is heading. Sending reports over this nonsense is nonsense.
> 
> Guess what, we don't have a MOW section so if we make comments on their appearance (and the physical appearance and upkeep of a wrestler is part of their job), so be it. *The funny thing is that if we did have a Men of Wrestling section, guys would derail/troll it. It's an all about Shield thread, not an all about MOVESETZ of the Shield thread.*








----
This is a massive :topic: post on my account so I'm gonna search for something to contribute.


----------



## SandyRavage

The todster


----------



## BigEvil2012




----------



## Jimshine

Spoiler: big image


----------



## THANOS




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What did she hit her with? Because if that's a glass lamp...HORRIBLE SELL. lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt

she sells it like it was a bucket of liquid fluid or something "mah gawd cold water" expression.


----------



## Lok

Bad News Brown staying in character. Pretty funny.


----------



## jimXist

TAKE A BOW!!!


----------



## ssppeeddyy




----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## xD7oom

Not funny, but fucking awesome:


----------



## Eulonzo

^ Where is that picture from? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Damien




----------



## krai999

THE YES DANCE BITCHES


----------



## MrAxew

vampyr said:


>


Holy shit! Is that Layla?!


----------



## King Gimp

Eulonzo said:


> ^ Where is that picture from? :mark: :mark: :mark:


It's from Triple H's new DVD from the looks of things.

Also, looks like it was around Wrestlemania 28. Look at their hairstyles.
Can't wait. Looks to be a fantastic DVD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HOJO

MrAxew said:


> Holy shit! Is that Layla?!


Not as shocking as seeing Velvet Sky when she was younger :dazzler


----------



## jimXist




----------



## BIGFOOT

*INB4 "Rock Cyrus"*


----------



## King Gimp

jimXist said:


>


It isn't possible for me to dislike this man at all. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheVoiceless

straightedge891 said:


> Not as shocking as seeing Velvet Sky when she was younger :dazzler


Pics?


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Jmacz

ssppeeddyy said:


>


Is A.J. holding a fucking D.S. 20$ says she's playing Pokemon that's awesome.


----------



## haribo




----------



## Pycckue

average american


----------



## ben_fletch

fat cunt


----------



## Old_John

That's Tawwwwwwd's son! 
I guess him and Sunny got it on after all... :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon

Eulonzo said:


> ^ Where is that picture from? :mark: :mark: :mark:



LOL! I LIKE THAT THIS IDIOT IS JUST RUNNING THROUGH HOOTERS. Like the Eviloution days lol


----------



## Londrick

Bryan channeling his inner Broski on RAW tonight :cena


----------



## Ham and Egger




----------



## swagger_ROCKS




----------



## JY57

lol Heyman (backstage at RAW)


----------



## chada75

haribo said:


>


New Smiley perhaps?


----------



## charlesxo

I not sure if this is legit but lol anyway.


----------



## Punkhead

JY57 said:


> lol Heyman (backstage at RAW)


They want him. And he knows that.


----------



## BIGFOOT

Jmacz said:


> Is A.J. holding a fucking D.S. 20$ says she's playing Pokemon that's awesome.


$2000 says your a virgin.


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## tommo010

JY57 said:


> lol Heyman (backstage at RAW)


If we get a Victoria Return I'd :mark::mark:


----------



## PepeSilvia

this is my first time at this thread. pretty good stuff


----------



## Bo Wyatt

tommo010 said:


> If we get a Victoria Return I'd :mark::mark:


Victoria backstage at a wwe event :mark: :mark:


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

BIGFOOT said:


> $2000 says your a virgin.


you're unk


----------



## ssppeeddyy

chada75 said:


> New Smiley perhaps?


----------



## Damien




----------



## ZeDude

That's got to be the worst brazzers pic I've ever seen.


----------



## Bro

ZeDude said:


> That's got to be the worst brazzers pic I've ever seen.


It's official.

The Brazzers logo is no longer useful.


----------



## Xapury

:bark lolololol :bark


----------



## FingazMc

vampyr said:


>



Mmmmmm, even with the lack of any nudity or precarious position still, Mmmmmm...


----------



## pochepiller

The Brazzer picture above is a reference to a Twitter entry of AJ Lee discussing her dreambook scenario when she met Stephanie. I'm the biggest wrestling nerd here or what?


----------



## Hawkke

pochepiller said:


> The Brazzer picture above is a reference to a Twitter entry of AJ Lee discussing her dreambook scenario when she met Stephanie. I'm the biggest wrestling nerd here or what?


What is dreambook? or do I want to know?


----------



## BigEvil2012

Soon people will start putting Brazzers logo on Kane's or Undertakers entrances, they don't have nudity or anything in them, but u know It must be funny cuz it has Brazzers logo on there...


----------



## Jmacz

BIGFOOT said:


> $2000 says your a virgin.


Damn to bad you got banned, I could of used that 2Gs.

:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## krai999




----------



## Reaper

Source: http://revengesolveseverything.tumblr.com/


----------



## charlesxo

Shakespeare has nothing on the Sheik.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hawkke said:


> What is dreambook? or do I want to know?


AJ pretty much had a fantasy of Steph most likely kissing her. In her diary. I can only imagine the things she wanted to do with Lita. 8*D


----------



## Nightingale




----------



## Punkhead

Setsuka said:


>


I wish Carlito came back.


----------

